# knitting tea party friday 3 november '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 3 November '17

It's beginning to be crunch time for all those knit and crocheted Christmas presents. I do not knit for Heidi and family. In the past I knit three long cowls (so they could twist it around their heads a second time.} I've knit Heidi several scarves but I doubt if she could find one now, that is fine - I've been knitting pretty slowly lately.

We are having bright sunshine today but the air is really cool. Actually it is 51° right now. Get your rain boots out tami - it is to rain all weekend.

Woolworth Cheesecake: The Recipe

Ingredients

1 box graham cracker crumbs (3 cups) more for thicker crust
3/4 cup powdered sugar
1 stick melted butter
1 8oz cream cheese
1 cup sugar
2 tsps vanilla
1 3oz box lemon jello
1 cup hot water
1 can evaporated milk

Preparation
1. Place can of evaporated milk in freezer, it needs to be ice cold (about 30 minutes)
2. Mix Jello with 1 cup hot water in small bowl, stir until dissolved and put in freezer for a quick set, you want it to thicken some but NOT set stir once about 20 minutes, then put in refrigerator until ready to use.
3. Mix graham cracker crumbs, powdered sugar, and melted butter until well blended, put 3/4 of it in bottom of 9X13 pan. Press to form crust, save rest of mixture for later.
4. Mix cream cheese, 1 cup sugar and vanilla until well blended, set aside.
5. When Jello starts to thicken it is time to start. 
6. Open can of evaporated milk and pour into large bowl and beat until fluffy and looks like whipped cream. 
7. Add cream cheese mixture until well blended.
8. Slowly mix in the jello. Pour into pan, sprinkle with remaining graham cracker crumbs, refrigerate about two hours before serving, store covered in refrigerator.

http://www.edgedesserts.com/2013/01/woolworth-cheesecake-recipe.html?m=1

Sesame Slaw

This simple Sesame Slaw makes a great side dish, or a bed for other items like gyoza, fried tofu, or grilled chicken.

Sesame Dressing
2 Tbsp neutral salad oil* ($0.04)
1 Tbsp rice vinegar ($0.12)
3 Tbsp soy sauce ($0.39)
1/2 Tbsp toasted sesame oil ($0.16)
1.5 Tbsp brown sugar ($0.03)
1 tsp grated fresh ginger ($0.04)
1/2 Tbsp sesame seeds ($0.04)

Slaw
6 cups shredded red cabbage ($1.09)
1 large carrot ($0.11)
1 red bell pepper ($1.89)
1/2 bunch green onion ($0.50)
1 cup frozen shelled edamame ($0.67)

Directions
1. Prepare the dressing first to allow the flavors time to blend. Place the neutral oil, vinegar, soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, brown sugar, ginger, and sesame seeds in a jar or other small container with a lid, and shake until combined. Set the dressing aside. 
2. Shred the cabbage as finely as possible. 
3. Use a large-holed cheese grater, mandolin, or food processor to shred the carrot. 
4. Finely dice the bell pepper, and slice the green onion. 
5. Cook the edamame according to the package directions (mine required microwaving for 5 minutes). 
6. Place all the vegetables in a large bowl and pour about half the dressing over top. Toss the ingredients together until everything is combined and coated in dressing. Taste and add more dressing if desired (I used about 3/4 of the dressing). 
7. Serve immediately or refrigerate until you're ready to eat. Always stir the slaw just before serving to redistribute the dressing. 
Note: *Neutral salad oils do not have a strong flavor, and are a great base for dressing to allow other flavors to shine. Oils like canola, grapeseed oil, light olive oil, or safflower oil.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/10/sesame-slaw/

easy healthier crockpot butter chicken

prep time 10 minutes
cook time 6 hours
total time 6 hours 10 minutes
servings 0 4-6

INGREDIENTS
1 pound boneless skinless chicken breast cut into bite size chunks
1/2 onion finely minced
2 tablespoons butter
3 cloves garlic minced or grated
1 tablespoon freshly grated ginger
2 teaspoons curry powder
1-2 teaspoons Thai red curry paste
2 tablespoons garam masala
1/2-1 teaspoon turmeric
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper, use less if you are not a spicy person
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 (6 ounce) can tomato paste
1 (14 ounce) can coconut milk
1/2 cup greek yogurt
1/4 cup half and half or heavy cream
cooked white rice for serving
Fresh homemade naan for scooping (a must!)

INSTRUCTIONS
1. In a large glass measuring cup or bowl mix together the coconut milk, greek yogurt and cream. 
2. Stir in the tomato paste, garlic, ginger and all the spices. Mix well.
3. Spray the inside of your crockpot bowl with cooking spray or grease with olive oil. 
4. To the bowl sprinkle the onion over the bottom. Add the chicken and then pour the coconut milk mixture over the chicken so the chicken is completely covered. 
5. Add the butter and place the lid on the crockpot. Cook on high for 4 hours or on low for 6 to 8 hours. 
6. I like to stir mine once or twice during cooking, but it is not necessary. When ready to serve taste and season with salt and pepper if desired. Serve over rice with a big piece of fresh Naan |

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/homemade-naan-step-step-photos

Coconut Golden Milk - A Soothing Beverage With Benefits

Turmeric is an ancient spice that has been used in Eastern countries for thousands of years in cooking and traditional medicine. Its golden hue and warming properties have earned it the name "golden spice." While turmeric, just like any food, is not a cure-all, it does have some beneficial properties. Thanks to the polyphenolic compound curcumin, turmeric has proven antibacterial, anti-inflammatory, and antioxidant activity. It can also help aid digestion and ease an upset stomach. There are many more suggested benefits of turmeric as well, but there is not yet enough evidence to confirm them.

Kaleigh McMordie, MCN, RDN, LD
Nutrition Highlights (per serving)
CALORIES74
FAT4.5g
CARBS10g
PROTEIN0g
Total Time 20 min 
Prep 5 min, Cook 15 min 
Servings 2

Ingredients
2 cups unsweetened coconut milk beverage
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger (or 1 teaspoon ground)
1 tablespoon grated fresh turmeric (or 1 teaspoon ground)
1 2-inch piece cinnamon stick (or 1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon)
4 to 5 peppercorns
1 teaspoon honey

Preparation
1. Bring all ingredients to low boil and simmer 10 minutes, covered. 
2. Remove from heat and strain into 2 mugs. Enjoy warm.

Ingredient Variations and Substitutions
Use any kind of milk that you prefer. If you're using coconut milk, make sure to buy the unsweetened coconut milk beverage in the carton (found near the almond milk or soymilk) and not the kind in the can.

You can use ground spices if they are all that you have on hand, using fresh turmeric and ginger and whole cinnamon sticks will yield a better flavor.

http://www.verywell.com/golden-milk-recipe-4132362?utm_campaign=wellfed&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20171029&utm_term=bouncex

pappardelle with roasted butternut squash and tomato ragu

Just like a traditional Ragu, this starts out on the stove top where you brown the meat, but the difference in this Ragu is that once you add the tomatoes, you transfer the sauce to the oven to slow roast. Delicious!

prep time 15 minutes
cook time 45 minutes
total time 1 hour
servings 6-8

INGREDIENTS
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 pound ground spicy Italian sausage
1/2 sweet onion, chopped
3 garlic cloves, smashed
kosher salt and pepper
1 1/2 cups cubed butternut squash
1 can (28 ounce) San Marzano tomatoes
1/2 cup red wine
1 bay leaf
4 fresh sage leaves
2 fresh thyme sprigs
4 tablespoons butter
1 pound Pappardelle or your favorite cut of pasta
burrata cheese and parmesan cheese, for serving

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.
2. Heat the olive oil in a large skillet set over medium heat. When the oil shimmers, add the sausage, onion, and garlic and cook until the sausage has browned all over, about 8-10 minutes. Season with salt and pepper. 
3. Stir in the butternut squash and continue cooking until the squash is golden on the edges, about 5 minutes. Remove from the heat and stir in all of the tomatoes, wine, bay leaf, sage, and thyme. Arrange the butter slices over top. 
4. Transfer to the oven and roast for 30-35 minutes or until the squash is soft and the sauce thickened. Remove the bay leaf and thyme sprigs. 
5. Meanwhile, bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Cook the pasta according to package directions until al dente. Drain. Stir the pasta into the Ragu sauce. 
6. Divide the pasta among plates and top with burrata and parmesan. EAT.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/pappardelle-roasted-butternut-squash-tomato-ragu/?utm_source=Half+Baked+Harvest&utm_campaign=0bdca7aa18-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_NEW+DESIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1d725c901c-0bdca7aa18-39448691

Stuffed Chicken Thighs with Spinach and Goat Cheese

SERVES 4

Ingredients
1½ pounds bone-in, skin-on, chicken thighs (about 4 pieces)
⅓ cup goat cheese, softened
⅓ cup cream cheese, softened
¼ cup wilted spinach, chopped and squeezed of extra moisture
¼ cup drained artichoke hearts, chopped
¼ cup sun-drained tomatoes, drained and chopped
1 tablespoon fresh basil, minced
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2-3 tablespoons olive or canola oil
½ cup chicken broth

Instructions
1. Let the chicken sit at room temperature for at least 20 minutes before cooking so it takes the chicken comes to even internal temperature for even cooking.
2. Preheat the oven to 350°F.
3. In a medium size bowl, mix the goat cheese and the cream cheese together until smooth. 
4. Stir the spinach, artichoke hearts, sun-dried tomatoes, basil, kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper into the cheese mixture until combined.
5. Pat the chicken dry with a paper towel. Carefully loosen the skin from the thigh meat with your fingers, gingerly making a pocket so the skin is still connected at the edges to the meat. 
6. Gently place a spoonful of the goat cheese mixture in the pocket between the skin and the chicken, keeping it in a small mound of cheese. Pull the skin so it covers the chicken and season with kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper.
7. In a large cast iron skillet, add the olive oil over medium high heat. Place the chicken skin-side down in the skillet. Cook for about 4-5 minutes or until the chicken skin is golden and crispy. Carefully turn the chicken over and cook for another 4-5 minutes or until it's golden brown. Note: If the chicken sticks to the pan, it isn't ready to turn.
8. Add the chicken broth to the bottom of the pan and carefully cover with aluminum foil. 
9. Put in the oven for 12 -15 minutes, or until this internal temperature of the chicken reaches 160°F. 
10. Remove from the oven and let the chicken rest for 5 minutes. The chicken will continue to cook as it sits. Garnish with more basil and serve.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/stuffed-chicken/

McCall's Best Pound Cake 1963 Version

prep 15 mins
cook 60 mins
total 1 hour, 15 mins
author paula at call me pmc.com
yield 12 slices

Ingredients
9 egg whites, at room temperature
3 cups all-purpose flour, sifted
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 cups granulated sugar
9 egg yolks
3 cups butter at room temperature
2 teaspoons vanilla or almond extract. (I used 1 teaspoon each.)

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease and flour a 10-inch tube pan. You can also use 2 9x5x3 inch loaf pans.
2.In a large bowl of an electric mixer, beat egg whites on high speed until foamy. Gradually beat in 1cup sugar, 1/4 cup at a time. Beating after each addition. Continue beating until soft peaks form. Set aside.
3. Sift flour with baking powder and salt. Set aside.
4. In another bowl of an electric mixer, beat egg yolks on high speed with remaining sugar, butter, and vanilla (or almond) until light and fluffy. This will take about 5 minutes.
5. Turn the mixer down to low speed and blend in flour mixture until smooth and well combined.
6. Still on low speed, gradually beat in the egg whites until just blended. Scrap the sides of the bowl. 
7. Pour the batter into your prepared pan.
8. Bake at 350 degrees F for 60 to 65 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in the thickest part comes out clean or with dry crumbs. (My cake was cooked at 60 minutes.)
9. Cool on a wire rack 20 to 30 minutes before inverting onto a serving tray. 
10. Cool completely before covering.

http://www.callmepmc.com/mccalls-best-pound-cake-1963-version/

Apple Spice Pork Chop Meal Prep

Ingredients
Apple Spice Pork Chops: $9.40
Instant Pot Mashed Potatoes (recipe below): $2.17
1/2 lb. Frozen Green Beans $1.15
Total Cost: $12.72
Cost per meal: $3.00
Cost of leftovers (2 servings mashed potatoes): $0.72

Instant Pot Mashed Potatoes
Mashed potatoes are fast and effortless with the use of an Instant Pot or other electric pressure cooker. Season to your liking!
3 lbs. russet potatoes ($1.50)
1 cup chicken broth ($0.13)
1/2 Tbsp seasoning* ($0.15)
3 Tbsp butter ($0.39)

Directions
1. Peel and cube the potatoes (about 1-inch cubes). Place them in the Instant Pot along with the chicken broth and seasoning of your choice (see notes for what I used). 
2. Close the Instant Pot lid, close the steam valve, and select the "Steam" option. The machine will auto-set to 10 minutes. Let the machine come up to pressure, cook for 10 minutes, then naturally release pressure. 
3, Once the pressure has released, open the pot and mash the potatoes with a potato masher. Add the butter and stir or mash into the potatoes until melted. Taste and adjust the salt or seasoning as you see fit. 
Note: *I used the "Onion Salt" seasoning blend from Trader Joes. It's not very salty, despite the name, but added a wonderful onion and chive flavor to the potatoes.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/10/apple-spice-pork-chop-meal-prep/

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 27th October, 2017 by Lurker*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-503711-1.html#1154

This has been a week of new faces, and several old faces returning as winter draws in in the north.

*Marikayknits* is having PT for help with the 'foot drop' suffered after her operation to replace her hip.

*Machriste* had snow on about the 27th. *Bonnie * inevitably has had snow too. Her DS came close to a bad accident relating to the winter conditions.

*Normaedern* had the misfortune to lose her mobile - no luck tracing it.

*Darowil* who is taking time to help her brother in Sydney, has been by train to the suburb 'Gordon' - (I wonder why?) Last time she posted she was two days into her trip home, and had done the circuit at Bathurst- where they hold the motor races. Posted today that she is now safely home again, tired but fine.

*Poledra* (Kaye Jo) has been battling a chronic headache.

*Cashmeregma* has sent in her papers for US Citizenship, maybe examined as early as January, may take 6 months though.

*Nicho* in Sydney has been suffering nerve pain in her legs.

*Swedenme * (Sonja) had a nasty shock but the beeping turned out to be the washing machine not DH's heart monitor. Her youngest has come down with a bug.

*Gweniepooh* has been having appliance and workmen issues. But has located her chest, and the missing blank cheques.

*MindyT* has passed the written test for her driver's licence. (for over 70's)

*Flyty1n* is having plumbing problems. And had to use her ammonia spray to ward off an attacking Labrador.

*JHeiens* (Ohio Joy) may be on the move soon with Elm.

*Tami Ohio's* DGD Arriana fell while out for Halloween, but the damage is not too serious. Prayers needed for her oldest DGS.

*Railyn* could do with some positive thoughts from us all. She is also having trouble with a new neighbour who seems to think she should be paying his electricity bill, and who plays his music too loud.

*Sassafras* needs some expensive dental work done.

*Sorlenna* has asked for prayers for her BFF who is in hospital.

*Normaedern* has just heard that she is to be referred to a spine specialist.

PHOTOS
7 - *Lurker* - Bella and Dodge
8 - *Darowil* - Gordon station, Sydney / Gordon train!
13 - *Lurker* - Tilly & Lucy (Ringo's sisters)
16 - *Lurker* - Ringo as a puppy
17 - *Busyworkerbee* - Lilies / Sunrise
18 - *Swedenme* - Girl's body warmer
18 - *Flyty1n* - Penny and Katy
23 - *Cashmeregma* - Daralene / Pics from Skaneateles
25 - *Lurker* - Fiji
30 - *Lurker* - Ringo
33 - *Lurker* - Charlie Brown
35 - *Sugarsugar* - Plant, card and roses
37 - *Lurker* - Rufus
43 - *Lurker* - Ringo/Mackerel sky/Back yard/Cosmos
53 - *Poledra* - Socks are finished!
55 - *Kate* - Knit-strology chart!
56 - *Lurker* - DGD in Hallowe'en costume
57 - *Swedenme* - New triple picture of Mishka
61 - *Lurker* - Cindy Lou Who
62 - *Tami* - Witchy leggings!
62 - *EJS* - DGD1's first day as an EMT/ambulance driver
67 - *Rookie* - Knee sock with Strong heel 
68 - *Tami* - DGKs dressed up for Hallowe'en
72 - *Rookie* - Strong heel & instructions
72 - *Tami* - Arriana & DD as a rainbow & storm cloud
73 - *Swedenme* - Christmas postbox
73 - *Rookie* - Socks
75 - *Rookie* - Next socks
80 - *Swedenme* - Hadrian's wall
82 - *Swedenme* - Fisherman's hat (1898 hat)
86 - *Swedenme* - Funny
87 - *Maatje* - Completed blanket
91 - *Pacer* - Christmas signs
92 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's latest drawing
96 - *Swedenme* - Three local castles
99 - *Lurker* - York Minster / Clifford's tower 
101 - *Lurker* - Rufus and Ringo

CRAFTS
57 - *Gwen* - Christmas crochet slipper/bootie patterns (link)
72 - *Rookie* - Pattern for Strong heel
83 - *Swedenme* - 1898 hat pattern (link)
89 - *Tami* - Rainbow crochet unicorn pattern (link)
93 - *EJS* - Enchanting unicorn pattern (link)

SAM'S RECIPES are on pages....
*1 and 29 *

RECIPES
1 - *Lurker* - Tarte tatin
10 - *Rookie* - Sticky bun monkey bread/Cinnamon pecan coffee cake (link)
11 - *Krestiekrew* - Woolworth Cheesecake: The Recipe (+link)
16 - *Bonnie* - Pull apart garlic bread
23 - *Normaedern* - Butter chicken (download) 
48 - *Fan* - Mint sauce
64 - *Fan* - Scottish Chocolate Cream Dessert
98 - *Sorlenna* - Classic posole (link)

OTHERS
1 - *Lurker* - Ladies' restroom funny
1 - *Lurker* - The Organ in the Mormon Tabernacle (link)
2 - *Lurker* - Funny
33 - *Flyty1n* - Local police chase (link)
37 - *Darowil* - Eco foodwrap (link)
42 - *Lurker* - Funny
59 - *Bonnie* - Blue pumpkins (link)
75 - *Budasha* - Funnies


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I can’t
believe I am writing this , but we are having a beautiful snow. Looks much more like Christmas than Thanksgiving! Big flakes coming straight down—no wind. Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Lurker for your starting us off again this week. 
Loved the pictures, castles, dogs, knitting. How enjoyable. 
Julie, I am hoping that the odd feelings you are getting in your hands are the "pins and needles" and odd sensations of healing nerves. Hoping that your physician can help discover causes and treatments and that I am optimistically right in thinking that perhaps your hands are healing. Glad you will be getting your eye exam on Monday.
Normadern, so glad you will be getting some help with your spinal problem. 
Sorry for the already winter weather in Canada and parts north. We are to have snow this weekend. Snow tires are on and snow blower is at the ready. Not looking forward to the time change tomorrow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and Julie for the new tea party. Love pound cake but can't get the one we used to get anymore. The ones available are too sweet for my taste so I'll have to make my own.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies just popping in to say hello before I lock all up for the night , really tired tonight for some reason will see how that works out when i actually get to bed. Sometimes i cant keep my eyes open then when i get into bed Im wide awake 
Ive been all on my lonesome tonight as husband was at his friends and son was at work , really weird being in a completly empty house usually mishka was here with me on the rare occasion this has happened


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I can't
> believe I am writing this , but we are having a beautiful snow. Looks much more like Christmas than Thanksgiving! Big flakes coming straight down-no wind. Happy weekend everyone.


Hope you have a happy weekend too Marilyn , wonder if the snow will last or disappear as quick as it came


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone! Thank you for the start Sam, Julie and Kate. Marking my spot. Waiting for dinner to be served.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another great start & Kate & Julie for doing the summaries 
I went on a bit of a cleaning binge this morning, washed down the bathroom& washed & oiled both the bathroom & kitchen cupboards. I thought I was going to get more done this afternoon but being a farm wife????plans changed.
Have I recently told you how glad I am that DS bought cows? I’ve just come in from 2.5 hrs out helping with them, my legs are finally starting to thaw out????the calves got injections for blackleg( gangrene in cattle)& tetanus, & then get Ivemec dribbled down their backs for parasites & a special RFID put in their ear so they can be tracked from birth to death, a new requirement so all diseases can be tracked. They have to be put in a squeeze with a piece that holds their head, some get bent right out of shape& others just stand & wait. The cows had to have Ivemec too but didn’t have to be put in the squeeze, just put single file into a Shute & then DS Just walks along & pour it on their back, a fairly quick process.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week.
Kate and Julie, thank you for summaries.
Sonja, hope you sleep well.
Bonnie, I could never even begin to keep up with you! You amaze me.
Cashmere, fun surprise, on FB someone had posted link to your DH playing jazz! Course, I listened, quite lovely, and then shared link.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Sam and Ladies, thanks for another great opening. I'm a little tired right now so I think I'll have a nap and come back later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great start & Kate & Julie for doing the summaries
> I went on a bit of a cleaning binge this morning, washed down the bathroom& washed & oiled both the bathroom & kitchen cupboards. I thought I was going to get more done this afternoon but being a farm wife????plans changed.
> Have I recently told you how glad I am that DS bought cows? I've just come in from 2.5 hrs out helping with them, my legs are finally starting to thaw out????the calves got injections for blackleg( gangrene in cattle)& tetanus, & then get Ivemec dribbled down their backs for parasites & a special RFID put in their ear so they can be tracked from birth to death, a new requirement so all diseases can be tracked. They have to be put in a squeeze with a piece that holds their head, some get bent right out of shape& others just stand & wait. The cows had to have Ivemec too but didn't have to be put in the squeeze, just put single file into a Shute & then DS Just walks along & pour it on their back, a fairly quick process.


I love to hear about your life, it is so different from mine, and that's what makes this site so unique and great! Amazing what we learn about on a knitting site...DH often says "where did you hear that ?" when I come up with some fact or another, and raises his eyebrows when I say "on my knitting site!"


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Caught up to the end of last week. Can't believe I am near the front of this one!
I have the 4 year old GD tonight. She went shopping with me today and was so much fun. I don't often enjoy shopping with the kids because they always ask for things. Today though she would tell me what caught her interest and then say "just saying". She helped me pick out the yarn for her cousins unicorn, a variegated with pink, yellow, orange, purple and blue in soft shades. I think it will be a hit.
She built herself a tent in my living room and promptly fell asleep while watching one of her shows. I will have to wake her shortly to have some supper.
Got a bit warm today at 80f. Had to break down and turn on AC for a bit. Had turned it off as days have been hovering around 70-75 lately. High humidity made it a bit uncomfortable so imagine some rain is in the forecast.

Thanks for the opening Sam and ladies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marking my spot- back home after the Seniors Committee Meeting- had to be Treasurer and Secretary this time. So I had to keep reminding myself to write things down!
Thanks Kate for posting the summaries (and keeping track of the photos etc) and to Sam of course for all the recipes, I will have to go back to read more carefully.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting our week.
> Kate and Julie, thank you for summaries.
> Sonja, hope you sleep well.
> Bonnie, I could never even begin to keep up with you! You amaze me.
> Cashmere, fun surprise, on FB someone had posted link to your DH playing jazz! Course, I listened, quite lovely, and then shared link.


Wow, that is nice to hear. I wonder what he was playing?

I wonder if your DH would consider headphones for the tv. It makes hearing so easy and I have to use them all the time so DH can practice piano or compose music. It takes some getting used to but he would be able to hear better and it would give you the peace and quiet you desire.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, it is so difficult to be so close to someone who is like that. We had problems with mom's last neighbor and it was terrible. My sister, who is a minister's wife and so easy to get along with knew it was just us and she could get along with her. Well, she ended up telling us she almost hit her. :sm06: She was mad at us because we were taking care of mom and mom should just go to the nursing home and die. Little did she know that in her lonely life, had she been nice, we would have ended up helping her too in whatever way we could. It really has put the kibosh on our plans as we were hoping to move to a condominium when we downsize but now think of how we could get stuck with a terrible neighbor. Hope somehow things get sorted out for you. This neighbor out lived mom and is still there, no doubt causing more trouble. That wasn't the only problem we had with her but it was the one that brought my loving sister to her knees. Just hope and pray that this guy moves. Easier for him than you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Enjoyed so much seeing all the wonderful photos of your pets.

Swedenme, what a lovely photo arrangement of Mishka. Special heart-felt gift.

Julie, thank you so much for the summary this week for our traveling Darowil.

Kate and Sam, thanks to you also!!!!!! I would miss so much if it weren't for you. Sam, always enjoy getting inspiration from your recipes.

Busyworker bee, such lovely photos of the flowers and capturing of the sunset.

We had a wonderful Harvest Moon tonight. The beauty, when caught on the horizon, always takes my breath away. Reminded me when I, Julie and NanaCaren used to photograph the moon.

Swedenme and Julie, loved the castle photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and Lurker for your starting us off again this week.
> Loved the pictures, castles, dogs, knitting. How enjoyable.
> Julie, I am hoping that the odd feelings you are getting in your hands are the "pins and needles" and odd sensations of healing nerves. Hoping that your physician can help discover causes and treatments and that I am optimistically right in thinking that perhaps your hands are healing. Glad you will be getting your eye exam on Monday.
> Normadern, so glad you will be getting some help with your spinal problem.
> Sorry for the already winter weather in Canada and parts north. We are to have snow this weekend. Snow tires are on and snow blower is at the ready. Not looking forward to the time change tomorrow.


Thank you for mentioning the time change. I knew it was the 5th but can't believe tomorrow is the 5th of Nov. Yikes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> Caught up to the end of last week. Can't believe I am near the front of this one!
> I have the 4 year old GD tonight. She went shopping with me today and was so much fun. I don't often enjoy shopping with the kids because they always ask for things. Today though she would tell me what caught her interest and then say "just saying". She helped me pick out the yarn for her cousins unicorn, a variegated with pink, yellow, orange, purple and blue in soft shades. I think it will be a hit.
> She built herself a tent in my living room and promptly fell asleep while watching one of her shows. I will have to wake her shortly to have some supper.
> Got a bit warm today at 80f. Had to break down and turn on AC for a bit. Had turned it off as days have been hovering around 70-75 lately. High humidity made it a bit uncomfortable so imagine some rain is in the forecast.
> ...


I think I'm moving to Alabama. The weather sounds divine. Your DGD sounds such a delight with her "just saying", and only age 4. Too cute.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

EJS said:


> Caught up to the end of last week. Can't believe I am near the front of this one!
> I have the 4 year old GD tonight. She went shopping with me today and was so much fun. I don't often enjoy shopping with the kids because they always ask for things. Today though she would tell me what caught her interest and then say "just saying". She helped me pick out the yarn for her cousins unicorn, a variegated with pink, yellow, orange, purple and blue in soft shades. I think it will be a hit.
> She built herself a tent in my living room and promptly fell asleep while watching one of her shows. I will have to wake her shortly to have some supper.
> Got a bit warm today at 80f. Had to break down and turn on AC for a bit. Had turned it off as days have been hovering around 70-75 lately. High humidity made it a bit uncomfortable so imagine some rain is in the forecast.
> ...


Thanks Sam and the ladies for the update. Think your little GD is very cute. Like "just saying". 
Enjoying watching Matthew's drawing take shape.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I love to hear about your life, it is so different from mine, and that's what makes this site so unique and great! Amazing what we learn about on a knitting site...DH often says "where did you hear that ?" when I come up with some fact or another, and raises his eyebrows when I say "on my knitting site!"


????????my DH Just rolls his eyes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Caught up to the end of last week. Can't believe I am near the front of this one!
> I have the 4 year old GD tonight. She went shopping with me today and was so much fun. I don't often enjoy shopping with the kids because they always ask for things. Today though she would tell me what caught her interest and then say "just saying". She helped me pick out the yarn for her cousins unicorn, a variegated with pink, yellow, orange, purple and blue in soft shades. I think it will be a hit.
> She built herself a tent in my living room and promptly fell asleep while watching one of her shows. I will have to wake her shortly to have some supper.
> Got a bit warm today at 80f. Had to break down and turn on AC for a bit. Had turned it off as days have been hovering around 70-75 lately. High humidity made it a bit uncomfortable so imagine some rain is in the forecast.
> ...


Just saying, that's too cute. They are such fun at that age.
Sure don't need AC here today, I curled up with my bag of wheat for an hour before supper & my legs & backside ( not sure why that gets so cold with all that insulation ????)were still cold, now DH has the bag of wheat.
Well, I'm off to Knit for a while


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just saying, that's too cute. They are such fun at that age.
> Sure don't need AC here today, I curled up with my bag of wheat for an hour before supper & my legs & backside ( not sure why that gets so cold with all that insulation ????)were still cold, now DH has the bag of wheat.
> Well, I'm off to Knit for a while


Wheat bags are super, I use mine a lot with sore and cold body aches it moods to the body and is very comforting. Hope you thaw out soon.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wheat bags are super, I use mine a lot with sore and cold body aches it moods to the body and is very comforting. Hope you thaw out soon.


Oops spell check make that molds not moods! ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is nice to hear. I wonder what he was playing?
> 
> I wonder if your DH would consider headphones for the tv. It makes hearing so easy and I have to use them all the time so DH can practice piano or compose music. It takes some getting used to but he would be able to hear better and it would give you the peace and quiet you desire.


Bub has a thing that sends TV right to his hearing aids...when he uses it, it's the best invention ever.

Just heard from Karen. She's better and may get home on Sunday. Thank you all for your good thoughts!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spent the evening at oldest DD's house with the youngest two grands until older two got home. (DD on an overnight trip). DH and I took the two out to dinner. Hannah was going to go there but has started getting a sore throat and didn't want to spread any germs to them and asked me if I could do it instead. It was a nice visit and eating out. Definitely splurged food wise; had a Monte Cristo Sandwich. If you've never heard of it, it has ham, turkey, a couple of cheeses then battered and deep fried then sprinkled with powdered sugar. You then dip it in a delicious raspberry sauce to eat it. Simply divine and definitely NOT something I should be eating. No regrets! Anyway, I'm really tired so will hit the hay very soon. 

Before I sign off, my dear cousin's DH suffered a TIA last night. They ran a bunch of tests at the hospital and he is home now. Will have carotid arteries checked on Tuesday and appointment with his regular doctor on Thursday. Would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Howard. Thanks in advance.

Thanks for the new tea party to all involved in keeping it going. {{{{HUGS to everyone}}}}


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in to say hello before I lock all up for the night , really tired tonight for some reason will see how that works out when i actually get to bed. Sometimes i cant keep my eyes open then when i get into bed Im wide awake
> Ive been all on my lonesome tonight as husband was at his friends and son was at work , really weird being in a completly empty house usually mishka was here with me on the rare occasion this has happened


Sleep well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great start & Kate & Julie for doing the summaries
> I went on a bit of a cleaning binge this morning, washed down the bathroom& washed & oiled both the bathroom & kitchen cupboards. I thought I was going to get more done this afternoon but being a farm wife????plans changed.
> Have I recently told you how glad I am that DS bought cows? I've just come in from 2.5 hrs out helping with them, my legs are finally starting to thaw out????the calves got injections for blackleg( gangrene in cattle)& tetanus, & then get Ivemec dribbled down their backs for parasites & a special RFID put in their ear so they can be tracked from birth to death, a new requirement so all diseases can be tracked. They have to be put in a squeeze with a piece that holds their head, some get bent right out of shape& others just stand & wait. The cows had to have Ivemec too but didn't have to be put in the squeeze, just put single file into a Shute & then DS Just walks along & pour it on their back, a fairly quick process.


Hope you have warmed up by now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and Lurker for your starting us off again this week.
> Loved the pictures, castles, dogs, knitting. How enjoyable.
> Julie, I am hoping that the odd feelings you are getting in your hands are the "pins and needles" and odd sensations of healing nerves. Hoping that your physician can help discover causes and treatments and that I am optimistically right in thinking that perhaps your hands are healing. Glad you will be getting your eye exam on Monday.
> Normadern, so glad you will be getting some help with your spinal problem.
> Sorry for the already winter weather in Canada and parts north. We are to have snow this weekend. Snow tires are on and snow blower is at the ready. Not looking forward to the time change tomorrow.


 :sm24: 
I guess I am hoping for healing, I am also hoping for a diagnosis, but don't see the doctor till another week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Caught up to the end of last week. Can't believe I am near the front of this one!
> I have the 4 year old GD tonight. She went shopping with me today and was so much fun. I don't often enjoy shopping with the kids because they always ask for things. Today though she would tell me what caught her interest and then say "just saying". She helped me pick out the yarn for her cousins unicorn, a variegated with pink, yellow, orange, purple and blue in soft shades. I think it will be a hit.
> She built herself a tent in my living room and promptly fell asleep while watching one of her shows. I will have to wake her shortly to have some supper.
> Got a bit warm today at 80f. Had to break down and turn on AC for a bit. Had turned it off as days have been hovering around 70-75 lately. High humidity made it a bit uncomfortable so imagine some rain is in the forecast.
> ...


How sweet! Perhaps your DGD was giving you hints for Christmas gifts? That should make lovely unicorn. Sounds like you wore her out with all the shopping you did! Humid or not, enjoy. It's only maybe made it to 54 today, and barely into the 40's tomorrow. As Sam said, it's to rain most of the weekend. Yes, Sam, I have my boots handy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is nice to hear. I wonder what he was playing?
> 
> I wonder if your DH would consider headphones for the tv. It makes hearing so easy and I have to use them all the time so DH can practice piano or compose music. It takes some getting used to but he would be able to hear better and it would give you the peace and quiet you desire.


And they can be purchased for a fairly reasonable amount. They work great! In fact, I need to put these on my list for a gift for someone! Try this: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_14?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=wireless+tv+headphones&sprefix=wireless+tv+he%2Caps%2C219&crid=2AF2D3TP8LCHS


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for mentioning the time change. I knew it was the 5th but can't believe tomorrow is the 5th of Nov. Yikes.


Tomorrow is the 4th, Saturday. Turn your clocks back tomorrow night before you go to bed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just saying, that's too cute. They are such fun at that age.
> Sure don't need AC here today, I curled up with my bag of wheat for an hour before supper & my legs & backside ( not sure why that gets so cold with all that insulation ????)were still cold, now DH has the bag of wheat.
> Well, I'm off to Knit for a while


I think you need to make more bags of wheat! Then you don't have to share, and you have multiple bags for multiple places. I quite often have one at my feet, and one snuggled to my tummy. Quick way to warm up! Oh, and I can't understand why the well insulated back side gets so cold, either, as mine is the same!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! Thank you for the start Sam, Julie and Kate. Marking my spot. Waiting for dinner to be served.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub has a thing that sends TV right to his hearing aids...when he uses it, it's the best invention ever.
> 
> Just heard from Karen. She's better and may get home on Sunday. Thank you all for your good thoughts!


So glad to hear that Karen is improving.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening at oldest DD's house with the youngest two grands until older two got home. (DD on an overnight trip). DH and I took the two out to dinner. Hannah was going to go there but has started getting a sore throat and didn't want to spread any germs to them and asked me if I could do it instead. It was a nice visit and eating out. Definitely splurged food wise; had a Monte Cristo Sandwich. If you've never heard of it, it has ham, turkey, a couple of cheeses then battered and deep fried then sprinkled with powdered sugar. You then dip it in a delicious raspberry sauce to eat it. Simply divine and definitely NOT something I should be eating. No regrets! Anyway, I'm really tired so will hit the hay very soon.
> 
> Before I sign off, my dear cousin's DH suffered a TIA last night. They ran a bunch of tests at the hospital and he is home now. Will have carotid arteries checked on Tuesday and appointment with his regular doctor on Thursday. Would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Howard. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks for the new tea party to all involved in keeping it going. {{{{HUGS to everyone}}}}


Sounds like a nice evening. Sorry to hear Hannah is getting a sore throat, but good she didn't share, and you could take her place. Keeping Howard in my thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> I guess I am hoping for healing, I am also hoping for a diagnosis, but don't see the doctor till another week.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great start & Kate & Julie for doing the summaries
> I went on a bit of a cleaning binge this morning, washed down the bathroom& washed & oiled both the bathroom & kitchen cupboards. I thought I was going to get more done this afternoon but being a farm wife????plans changed.
> Have I recently told you how glad I am that DS bought cows? I've just come in from 2.5 hrs out helping with them, my legs are finally starting to thaw out????the calves got injections for blackleg( gangrene in cattle)& tetanus, & then get Ivemec dribbled down their backs for parasites & a special RFID put in their ear so they can be tracked from birth to death, a new requirement so all diseases can be tracked. They have to be put in a squeeze with a piece that holds their head, some get bent right out of shape& others just stand & wait. The cows had to have Ivemec too but didn't have to be put in the squeeze, just put single file into a Shute & then DS Just walks along & pour it on their back, a fairly quick process.


 :sm24: You have to be a very hardy soul, Bonnie, to live where you do, and with all the demands of farming.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I started out thank every one who had posted- but it is hard to think up creative responses. So one big thank you to all who have appreciated the summaries. It will be great for Margaret when she has her better internet connection.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub has a thing that sends TV right to his hearing aids...when he uses it, it's the best invention ever.
> 
> Just heard from Karen. She's better and may get home on Sunday. Thank you all for your good thoughts!


I am so glad to hear that, Sorlenna.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening at oldest DD's house with the youngest two grands until older two got home. (DD on an overnight trip). DH and I took the two out to dinner. Hannah was going to go there but has started getting a sore throat and didn't want to spread any germs to them and asked me if I could do it instead. It was a nice visit and eating out. Definitely splurged food wise; had a Monte Cristo Sandwich. If you've never heard of it, it has ham, turkey, a couple of cheeses then battered and deep fried then sprinkled with powdered sugar. You then dip it in a delicious raspberry sauce to eat it. Simply divine and definitely NOT something I should be eating. No regrets! Anyway, I'm really tired so will hit the hay very soon.
> 
> Before I sign off, my dear cousin's DH suffered a TIA last night. They ran a bunch of tests at the hospital and he is home now. Will have carotid arteries checked on Tuesday and appointment with his regular doctor on Thursday. Would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Howard. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks for the new tea party to all involved in keeping it going. {{{{HUGS to everyone}}}}


Not really sure about that sandwich! Positive thoughts for Howard.
Hope you are getting the rest you need.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I started out thank every one who had posted- but it is hard to think up creative responses. So one big thank you to all who have appreciated the summaries. It will be great for Margaret when she has her better internet connection.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts Howard's way and some for Hannah, too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Friday Sam and everyone, summary ladies, thank you for the summary, it's a big help. 
Home finally, Marla and I went in to go to our guitar lesson, he moved us to Friday night for this week instead of tomorrow morning. 
Sam I'm earmarking a couple of those recipes, I made butter curry for dinner tonight, but not from scratch, the pound cake is a definite one to try too, and a couple others I can't remember right of hand. 
Now to get caught up again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I can't
> believe I am writing this , but we are having a beautiful snow. Looks much more like Christmas than Thanksgiving! Big flakes coming straight down-no wind. Happy weekend everyone.


I hope it doesn't come this way anytime soon, we had a light dusting the other morning but it was gone by noon. 
You also have a great weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub has a thing that sends TV right to his hearing aids...when he uses it, it's the best invention ever.
> 
> Just heard from Karen. She's better and may get home on Sunday. Thank you all for your good thoughts!


That's fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in to say hello before I lock all up for the night , really tired tonight for some reason will see how that works out when i actually get to bed. Sometimes i cant keep my eyes open then when i get into bed Im wide awake
> Ive been all on my lonesome tonight as husband was at his friends and son was at work , really weird being in a completly empty house usually mishka was here with me on the rare occasion this has happened


It's a strange feeling to get used to when you are used to them being there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great start & Kate & Julie for doing the summaries
> I went on a bit of a cleaning binge this morning, washed down the bathroom& washed & oiled both the bathroom & kitchen cupboards. I thought I was going to get more done this afternoon but being a farm wife????plans changed.
> Have I recently told you how glad I am that DS bought cows? I've just come in from 2.5 hrs out helping with them, my legs are finally starting to thaw out????the calves got injections for blackleg( gangrene in cattle)& tetanus, & then get Ivemec dribbled down their backs for parasites & a special RFID put in their ear so they can be tracked from birth to death, a new requirement so all diseases can be tracked. They have to be put in a squeeze with a piece that holds their head, some get bent right out of shape& others just stand & wait. The cows had to have Ivemec too but didn't have to be put in the squeeze, just put single file into a Shute & then DS Just walks along & pour it on their back, a fairly quick process.


Lovely, well it will help keep you fit I guess. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, Night and Day and another link My Foolish Heart The link was to YouTube. Really fun as there were other clips even one from Johnny Carson show! I didn’t put links in because I wasn’t sure you’d want that.
I have headphones, DH won’t wear them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, your DGD sounds like a sweetie. Fun to spend day with her. Love the mental pic of her asleep in “tent”.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Howard and all in need of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Caught up to the end of last week. Can't believe I am near the front of this one!
> I have the 4 year old GD tonight. She went shopping with me today and was so much fun. I don't often enjoy shopping with the kids because they always ask for things. Today though she would tell me what caught her interest and then say "just saying". She helped me pick out the yarn for her cousins unicorn, a variegated with pink, yellow, orange, purple and blue in soft shades. I think it will be a hit.
> She built herself a tent in my living room and promptly fell asleep while watching one of her shows. I will have to wake her shortly to have some supper.
> Got a bit warm today at 80f. Had to break down and turn on AC for a bit. Had turned it off as days have been hovering around 70-75 lately. High humidity made it a bit uncomfortable so imagine some rain is in the forecast.
> ...


Lol! They do keep things interesting don't they.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for Howard and all in need of them.


My Goodness, Mary, are you up, Late or Early?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening at oldest DD's house with the youngest two grands until older two got home. (DD on an overnight trip). DH and I took the two out to dinner. Hannah was going to go there but has started getting a sore throat and didn't want to spread any germs to them and asked me if I could do it instead. It was a nice visit and eating out. Definitely splurged food wise; had a Monte Cristo Sandwich. If you've never heard of it, it has ham, turkey, a couple of cheeses then battered and deep fried then sprinkled with powdered sugar. You then dip it in a delicious raspberry sauce to eat it. Simply divine and definitely NOT something I should be eating. No regrets! Anyway, I'm really tired so will hit the hay very soon.
> 
> Before I sign off, my dear cousin's DH suffered a TIA last night. They ran a bunch of tests at the hospital and he is home now. Will have carotid arteries checked on Tuesday and appointment with his regular doctor on Thursday. Would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Howard. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks for the new tea party to all involved in keeping it going. {{{{HUGS to everyone}}}}


I hope Howard is OK soon & Hannah too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And they can be purchased for a fairly reasonable amount. They work great! In fact, I need to put these on my list for a gift for someone! Try this: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_14?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=wireless+tv+headphones&sprefix=wireless+tv+he%2Caps%2C219&crid=2AF2D3TP8LCHS


My DH has these but doesn't use them all the time so the noise drives me out of the room

https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-RS120-Wireless-Headphones-Charging/dp/B0001FTVEK/ref=sr_1_4/135-7651377-4324123?ie=UTF8&qid=1509766761&sr=8-4&keywords=wireless+tv+headphones


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, I’m glad Karen is better


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I'm glad Karen is better


So am I! I don't know what I'd do without her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much snow do you have on the ground. poor cows didn't realize this was for their benefit. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great start & Kate & Julie for doing the summaries
> I went on a bit of a cleaning binge this morning, washed down the bathroom& washed & oiled both the bathroom & kitchen cupboards. I thought I was going to get more done this afternoon but being a farm wife????plans changed.
> Have I recently told you how glad I am that DS bought cows? I've just come in from 2.5 hrs out helping with them, my legs are finally starting to thaw out????the calves got injections for blackleg( gangrene in cattle)& tetanus, & then get Ivemec dribbled down their backs for parasites & a special RFID put in their ear so they can be tracked from birth to death, a new requirement so all diseases can be tracked. They have to be put in a squeeze with a piece that holds their head, some get bent right out of shape& others just stand & wait. The cows had to have Ivemec too but didn't have to be put in the squeeze, just put single file into a Shute & then DS Just walks along & pour it on their back, a fairly quick process.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Railyn, it is so difficult to be so close to someone who is like that. We had problems with mom's last neighbor and it was terrible. My sister, who is a minister's wife and so easy to get along with knew it was just us and she could get along with her. Well, she ended up telling us she almost hit her. :sm06: She was mad at us because we were taking care of mom and mom should just go to the nursing home and die. Little did she know that in her lonely life, had she been nice, we would have ended up helping her too in whatever way we could. It really has put the kibosh on our plans as we were hoping to move to a condominium when we downsize but now think of how we could get stuck with a terrible neighbor. Hope somehow things get sorted out for you. This neighbor out lived mom and is still there, no doubt causing more trouble. That wasn't the only problem we had with her but it was the one that brought my loving sister to her knees. Just hope and pray that this guy moves. Easier for him than you.


What a horrible neighbor, and sad, you have to feel sorry for people like that, they miss out on so much of the good in life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub has a thing that sends TV right to his hearing aids...when he uses it, it's the best invention ever.
> 
> Just heard from Karen. She's better and may get home on Sunday. Thank you all for your good thoughts!


Great that she's better, I hope that she gets home Sunday with no problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening at oldest DD's house with the youngest two grands until older two got home. (DD on an overnight trip). DH and I took the two out to dinner. Hannah was going to go there but has started getting a sore throat and didn't want to spread any germs to them and asked me if I could do it instead. It was a nice visit and eating out. Definitely splurged food wise; had a Monte Cristo Sandwich. If you've never heard of it, it has ham, turkey, a couple of cheeses then battered and deep fried then sprinkled with powdered sugar. You then dip it in a delicious raspberry sauce to eat it. Simply divine and definitely NOT something I should be eating. No regrets! Anyway, I'm really tired so will hit the hay very soon.
> 
> Before I sign off, my dear cousin's DH suffered a TIA last night. They ran a bunch of tests at the hospital and he is home now. Will have carotid arteries checked on Tuesday and appointment with his regular doctor on Thursday. Would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Howard. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks for the new tea party to all involved in keeping it going. {{{{HUGS to everyone}}}}


Sounds like a great time for you and DH with the grands, I hope that Hannah isn't getting sick. 
Prayers for Howard, I hope that he'll be fine.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> How sweet! Perhaps your DGD was giving you hints for Christmas gifts? That should make lovely unicorn. Sounds like you wore her out with all the shopping you did! Humid or not, enjoy. It's only maybe made it to 54 today, and barely into the 40's tomorrow. As Sam said, it's to rain most of the weekend. Yes, Sam, I have my boots handy!


I did ask her what she might want for Christmas. Her birthday is the week before but I already have that covered. She has definite ideas of what she likes. 
It is a bit warmer than usual for Nov. here. It's expected to be about the same as today for the next few days---muggy and all. Cool down around Wednesday and stay in 60s most of the month. I am glad to not be getting ice


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! They do keep things interesting don't they.


Yes they do. I will be getting her brother and sister for a while in the morning while mom and dad run some errands. Then she will be going home and big sis will stay through tomorrow night. Brother is grounded for bad behavior at school so doesn't get to spend the night this weekend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great start & Kate & Julie for doing the summaries
> I went on a bit of a cleaning binge this morning, washed down the bathroom& washed & oiled both the bathroom & kitchen cupboards. I thought I was going to get more done this afternoon but being a farm wife????plans changed.
> Have I recently told you how glad I am that DS bought cows? I've just come in from 2.5 hrs out helping with them, my legs are finally starting to thaw out????the calves got injections for blackleg( gangrene in cattle)& tetanus, & then get Ivemec dribbled down their backs for parasites & a special RFID put in their ear so they can be tracked from birth to death, a new requirement so all diseases can be tracked. They have to be put in a squeeze with a piece that holds their head, some get bent right out of shape& others just stand & wait. The cows had to have Ivemec too but didn't have to be put in the squeeze, just put single file into a Shute & then DS Just walks along & pour it on their back, a fairly quick process.


You tell us all the time how happy you are that son bought cows ???? joking aside you must have all been freezing , Its not easy being a farmer or a farmers wife


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I love to hear about your life, it is so different from mine, and that's what makes this site so unique and great! Amazing what we learn about on a knitting site...DH often says "where did you hear that ?" when I come up with some fact or another, and raises his eyebrows when I say "on my knitting site!"


Im forever telling my husband about something I read on the knitting site ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Caught up to the end of last week. Can't believe I am near the front of this one!
> I have the 4 year old GD tonight. She went shopping with me today and was so much fun. I don't often enjoy shopping with the kids because they always ask for things. Today though she would tell me what caught her interest and then say "just saying". She helped me pick out the yarn for her cousins unicorn, a variegated with pink, yellow, orange, purple and blue in soft shades. I think it will be a hit.
> She built herself a tent in my living room and promptly fell asleep while watching one of her shows. I will have to wake her shortly to have some supper.
> Got a bit warm today at 80f. Had to break down and turn on AC for a bit. Had turned it off as days have been hovering around 70-75 lately. High humidity made it a bit uncomfortable so imagine some rain is in the forecast.
> ...


Your granddaughter sounds like a little cutie Evelyn , 
The yarn sounds perfect


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sleep well!


I did thank you I had a few dances with the pillows but once i got to sleep i stayed there till morning


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it's another new week already.... good grief the weeks are flying by. Thankyou Sam and ladies for starting us off. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies just popping in to say hello before I lock all up for the night , really tired tonight for some reason will see how that works out when i actually get to bed. Sometimes i cant keep my eyes open then when i get into bed Im wide awake
> Ive been all on my lonesome tonight as husband was at his friends and son was at work , really weird being in a completly empty house usually mishka was here with me on the rare occasion this has happened


I hope you slept well Sonja., I can imagine it would feel strange to be totally alone at home without Mishka.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great start & Kate & Julie for doing the summaries
> I went on a bit of a cleaning binge this morning, washed down the bathroom& washed & oiled both the bathroom & kitchen cupboards. I thought I was going to get more done this afternoon but being a farm wife????plans changed.
> Have I recently told you how glad I am that DS bought cows? I've just come in from 2.5 hrs out helping with them, my legs are finally starting to thaw out????the calves got injections for blackleg( gangrene in cattle)& tetanus, & then get Ivemec dribbled down their backs for parasites & a special RFID put in their ear so they can be tracked from birth to death, a new requirement so all diseases can be tracked. They have to be put in a squeeze with a piece that holds their head, some get bent right out of shape& others just stand & wait. The cows had to have Ivemec too but didn't have to be put in the squeeze, just put single file into a Shute & then DS Just walks along & pour it on their back, a fairly quick process.


Mmmm yep I can tell you are thrilled you got spend a few hours with the cows. LOL. I hope you have thawed out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub has a thing that sends TV right to his hearing aids...when he uses it, it's the best invention ever.
> 
> Just heard from Karen. She's better and may get home on Sunday. Thank you all for your good thoughts!


Good news that she is doing so much better. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening at oldest DD's house with the youngest two grands until older two got home. (DD on an overnight trip). DH and I took the two out to dinner. Hannah was going to go there but has started getting a sore throat and didn't want to spread any germs to them and asked me if I could do it instead. It was a nice visit and eating out. Definitely splurged food wise; had a Monte Cristo Sandwich. If you've never heard of it, it has ham, turkey, a couple of cheeses then battered and deep fried then sprinkled with powdered sugar. You then dip it in a delicious raspberry sauce to eat it. Simply divine and definitely NOT something I should be eating. No regrets! Anyway, I'm really tired so will hit the hay very soon.
> 
> Before I sign off, my dear cousin's DH suffered a TIA last night. They ran a bunch of tests at the hospital and he is home now. Will have carotid arteries checked on Tuesday and appointment with his regular doctor on Thursday. Would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Howard. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks for the new tea party to all involved in keeping it going. {{{{HUGS to everyone}}}}


Well I think I could actually try a Monte Cristo Sandwich... different but sounds kinda good.

Sorry to hear about your cousin's DH, hope they can get any problems fixed and no lasting effects.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Finally got here! Thanks to Sam for yet more interesting ideas for meals, and Julie for keeping me up to date via the summary. Here’s hoping all nasty neighbours have a change of heart, and healthy vibes for Howard and Hannah. Good to know that Karen is on the mend, and hope you managed to “sleep like a baby” Sonja. 
Bonnie, I personally like cows. Our cowshed was often the warmest place in winter, after they’d all been brought in for winter. All that warm sweet cow breath with a hint of manure and milk, and the sounds of breathing and chewing the cud........ not quite the same as putting them through the crush outside in order to tag and drench and jab them. TB testing is what the vets hate most, and have to spend many hours doing over in Britain. (DDs boyfriend is a farm vet and as the youngest /newest in the practice get to do a lot of it) Hope you have all thawed out by now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Finally got here! Thanks to Sam for yet more interesting ideas for meals, and Julie for keeping me up to date via the summary. Here's hoping all nasty neighbours have a change of heart, and healthy vibes for Howard and Hannah. Good to know that Karen is on the mend, and hope you managed to "sleep like a baby" Sonja.
> Bonnie, I personally like cows. Our cowshed was often the warmest place in winter, after they'd all been brought in for winter. All that warm sweet cow breath with a hint of manure and milk, and the sounds of breathing and chewing the cud........ not quite the same as putting them through the crush outside in order to tag and drench and jab them. TB testing is what the vets hate most, and have to spend many hours doing over in Britain. (DDs boyfriend is a farm vet and as the youngest /newest in the practice get to do a lot of it) Hope you have all thawed out by now.


It is great to have you back with us more regularly. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening at oldest DD's house with the youngest two grands until older two got home. (DD on an overnight trip). DH and I took the two out to dinner. Hannah was going to go there but has started getting a sore throat and didn't want to spread any germs to them and asked me if I could do it instead. It was a nice visit and eating out. Definitely splurged food wise; had a Monte Cristo Sandwich. If you've never heard of it, it has ham, turkey, a couple of cheeses then battered and deep fried then sprinkled with powdered sugar. You then dip it in a delicious raspberry sauce to eat it. Simply divine and definitely NOT something I should be eating. No regrets! Anyway, I'm really tired so will hit the hay very soon.
> 
> Before I sign off, my dear cousin's DH suffered a TIA last night. They ran a bunch of tests at the hospital and he is home now. Will have carotid arteries checked on Tuesday and appointment with his regular doctor on Thursday. Would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Howard. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks for the new tea party to all involved in keeping it going. {{{{HUGS to everyone}}}}


A nice surprise to spend the evening with the grandchildren, your sandwich sounds interesting , something my husband would make , we call his sandwiches " Everything but the kitchen sink sandwiches " ????but they do turn out surprisingly tasty


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub has a thing that sends TV right to his hearing aids...when he uses it, it's the best invention ever.
> 
> Just heard from Karen. She's better and may get home on Sunday. Thank you all for your good thoughts!


Glad to hear Karen is on the mend.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening at oldest DD's house with the youngest two grands until older two got home. (DD on an overnight trip). DH and I took the two out to dinner. Hannah was going to go there but has started getting a sore throat and didn't want to spread any germs to them and asked me if I could do it instead. It was a nice visit and eating out. Definitely splurged food wise; had a Monte Cristo Sandwich. If you've never heard of it, it has ham, turkey, a couple of cheeses then battered and deep fried then sprinkled with powdered sugar. You then dip it in a delicious raspberry sauce to eat it. Simply divine and definitely NOT something I should be eating. No regrets! Anyway, I'm really tired so will hit the hay very soon.
> 
> Before I sign off, my dear cousin's DH suffered a TIA last night. They ran a bunch of tests at the hospital and he is home now. Will have carotid arteries checked on Tuesday and appointment with his regular doctor on Thursday. Would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Howard. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks for the new tea party to all involved in keeping it going. {{{{HUGS to everyone}}}}


Oooh Gwen, a Monte Christo Sandwich definitely sounds like something to avoid, but you have to have a treat now and again so enjoy it! :sm23: :sm23:

Sending all good thoughts for Howard. Hope he gets some encouraging results on Tuesday.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for a great start and recipes, Sam. I have made Woolworth cheesecake many times but didn't call it that! Thank you Julie and Kate for the summaries that are so useful for reminding my leaky brain of all that has happened this week.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, you leave e breathless just reading what you have accomplished :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gwen, Howard will be in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm still at Vicky's about 6 hours later. Unable to find anything wrong with Brett butt hey are admitting him. Well transferring him to another hospital as the one he went to is full. Likely a virus. 
Vicky has been back and put Elizabeth to bed and has now gone back to give him a few necessary items. 
Elizabeth has been delightful and has finally started calling me Danma. And hasn't stopped! Looks like no more Mummy, Mum Ma etc. 
was saying to Vicky she is now a 2 year old. Her communication behaviour etc has matured in the last month. Vicky said yes a couple of months ago sh thought how different she was from two year olds but not now. But still delightful. no it is almost a month until she turns two you haven't missed anything.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm still at Vicky's about 6 hours later. Unable to find anything wrong with Brett butt hey are admitting him. Well transferring him to another hospital as the one he went to is full. Likely a virus.
> Vicky has been back and put Elizabeth to bed and has now gone back to give him a few necessary items.
> Elizabeth has been delightful and has finally started calling me Danma. And hasn't stopped! Looks like no more Mummy, Mum Ma etc.
> was saying to Vicky she is now a 2 year old. Her communication behaviour etc has matured in the last month. Vicky said yes a couple of months ago sh thought how different she was from two year olds but not now. But still delightful. no it is almost a month until she turns two you haven't missed anything.


Aww Elizabeth, how precious. :sm11: Glad they are admitting Brett, hopefully they will do more tests to see what's going on. Is this the same thing that happened couple of months ago?.... thinking that was very bad headache now I think about it... but I could be wrong of course. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im forever telling my husband about something I read on the knitting site ????


My family are used to all the information I give from here as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww Elizabeth, how precious. :sm11: Glad they are admitting Brett, hopefully they will do more tests to see what's going on. Is this the same thing that happened couple of months ago?.... thinking that was very bad headache now I think about it... but I could be wrong of course. :sm19:


Unrelated it seems.. that was gut this is chest. 
He is on his way to the other hospital now. And this is the private system even not public.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Unrelated it seems.. that was gut this is chest.
> He is on his way to the other hospital now. And this is the private system even not public.


Hope he is ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Tomorrow ir day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm still at Vicky's about 6 hours later. Unable to find anything wrong with Brett butt hey are admitting him. Well transferring him to another hospital as the one he went to is full. Likely a virus.
> Vicky has been back and put Elizabeth to bed and has now gone back to give him a few necessary items.
> Elizabeth has been delightful and has finally started calling me Danma. And hasn't stopped! Looks like no more Mummy, Mum Ma etc.
> was saying to Vicky she is now a 2 year old. Her communication behaviour etc has matured in the last month. Vicky said yes a couple of months ago sh thought how different she was from two year olds but not now. But still delightful. no it is almost a month until she turns two you haven't missed anything.


"G" must be a hard sound to say as I was Dan for a long time! It is amazing watching all the changes in them - the latest with Luke since he started school is counting everything and trying to sound out words, "So C-U-R is car Gran?" - nearly! :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, so glad Karen is doing better. I've never heard of that for hearing aids. Wow, that is wonderful.

Julie, healing would be best of all. Some of your symptoms remind me of what my mom had. She was able to have surgery and it fixed it but I'm hoping for healing.

Gwen, a surprise fun evening with the DGC. I had smoked brisket with barbecue sauce, so I had a splurge night too. Hope DD fights the cold off. So sorry to hear about Howard's TIA. Healing wishes for him.

I see that Chicago is getting quite a storm and I can see a storm close to Bonnie. Might be south of her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, thinking of you when you have your times alone without Mishka. I'm missing Mishka too just thinking of you being alone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, Night and Day and another link My Foolish Heart The link was to YouTube. Really fun as there were other clips even one from Johnny Carson show! I didn't put links in because I wasn't sure you'd want that.
> I have headphones, DH won't wear them.


Oh no. Well, I prefer not wearing them but of course I have to for DH's work, so I'm more motivated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, have you heard any more about your DGS?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> "G" must be a hard sound to say as I was Dan for a long time! It is amazing watching all the changes in them - the latest with Luke since he started school is counting everything and trying to sound out words, "So C-U-R is car Gran?" - nearly! :sm09:


How cute. 
Elizabeth had me writing words today. Daddy, Mummy, Danma, baby, bottle and toot-toot. Then she pointed each one one out later and told me what they were. Vicky spelt out something the other day and Elizabeth knew what it was! Can't remember what it was but clearly it was similar enough for her to pick it. Or she's a genius! No she isn't. E


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> How cute.
> Elizabeth had me writing words today. Daddy, Mummy, Danma, baby, bottle and toot-toot. Then she pointed each one one out later and told me what they were. Vicky spelt out something the other day and Elizabeth knew what it was! Can't remember what it was but clearly it was similar enough for her to pick it. Or she's a genius! No she isn't. E


Wow, that is great and that is early. You aren't even safe spelling now.... :sm06: So glad you are safely home and having precious time with E.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Unrelated it seems.. that was gut this is chest.
> He is on his way to the other hospital now. And this is the private system even not public.


Many prayers for him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, so glad Karen is doing better. I've never heard of that for hearing aids. Wow, that is wonderful.
> 
> Julie, healing would be best of all. Some of your symptoms remind me of what my mom had. She was able to have surgery and it fixed it but I'm hoping for healing.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks Daralene! :sm24: Healing and rest, is what I'm aiming for.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> How cute.
> Elizabeth had me writing words today. Daddy, Mummy, Danma, baby, bottle and toot-toot. Then she pointed each one one out later and told me what they were. Vicky spelt out something the other day and Elizabeth knew what it was! Can't remember what it was but clearly it was similar enough for her to pick it. Or she's a genius! No she isn't. E


I remember our eldest one time, at around age 2, after my mother had asked if she could have some c-a-n-d-y, piping up and saying, "I want some candy!" It doesn't take them long!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm still at Vicky's about 6 hours later. Unable to find anything wrong with Brett butt hey are admitting him. Well transferring him to another hospital as the one he went to is full. Likely a virus.
> Vicky has been back and put Elizabeth to bed and has now gone back to give him a few necessary items.
> Elizabeth has been delightful and has finally started calling me Danma. And hasn't stopped! Looks like no more Mummy, Mum Ma etc.
> was saying to Vicky she is now a 2 year old. Her communication behaviour etc has matured in the last month. Vicky said yes a couple of months ago sh thought how different she was from two year olds but not now. But still delightful. no it is almost a month until she turns two you haven't missed anything.


Hope they can figure out what is wrong with him Margaret 
Turning 2 already Elizabeth is definitely not a baby anymore,
How is the potty training going ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> My family are used to all the information I give from here as well.


Margaret was thinking of you when I've just been on the free knitting patterns on Lets knit , they had a cute Owl and the pussycat and hickory dickory dock patterns , if you ever do a story book display again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, thinking of you when you have your times alone without Mishka. I'm missing Mishka too just thinking of you being alone.


Thank you Daralene 
How is your families new dog doing ? Settled in to family life ?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I missed somewhwere about Brett being ill. Will have him in my prayers and so glad they are putting him in the hospital to check it out.


darowil said:


> Unrelated it seems.. that was gut this is chest.
> He is on his way to the other hospital now. And this is the private system even not public.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how much snow do you have on the ground. poor cows didn't realize this was for their benefit. --- sam


About 6-8 inches


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What a horrible neighbor, and sad, you have to feel sorry for people like that, they miss out on so much of the good in life.


So true


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You tell us all the time how happy you are that son bought cows ???? joking aside you must have all been freezing , Its not easy being a farmer or a farmers wife


I wasn't as cold as I thought I'd be, I guess I was moving around enough but I put on lots of layers. Mostly my nose was cold & when I came in it took a while for my legs to warm up. DH was laughing at me trying to tye my boot, I had 2 pair of underwear under my pants & had trouble bending down????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Finally got here! Thanks to Sam for yet more interesting ideas for meals, and Julie for keeping me up to date via the summary. Here's hoping all nasty neighbours have a change of heart, and healthy vibes for Howard and Hannah. Good to know that Karen is on the mend, and hope you managed to "sleep like a baby" Sonja.
> Bonnie, I personally like cows. Our cowshed was often the warmest place in winter, after they'd all been brought in for winter. All that warm sweet cow breath with a hint of manure and milk, and the sounds of breathing and chewing the cud........ not quite the same as putting them through the crush outside in order to tag and drench and jab them. TB testing is what the vets hate most, and have to spend many hours doing over in Britain. (DDs boyfriend is a farm vet and as the youngest /newest in the practice get to do a lot of it) Hope you have all thawed out by now.


Here our cattle stay outside all winter, we have wind boards to break the wind but only a calf shed open on one side that the little ones can get in & a barn that will hold about 3-4 if there's trouble when calving. We don't normally get really wet snow like the east so wth good bedding they do fine


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm still at Vicky's about 6 hours later. Unable to find anything wrong with Brett butt hey are admitting him. Well transferring him to another hospital as the one he went to is full. Likely a virus.
> Vicky has been back and put Elizabeth to bed and has now gone back to give him a few necessary items.
> Elizabeth has been delightful and has finally started calling me Danma. And hasn't stopped! Looks like no more Mummy, Mum Ma etc.
> was saying to Vicky she is now a 2 year old. Her communication behaviour etc has matured in the last month. Vicky said yes a couple of months ago sh thought how different she was from two year olds but not now. But still delightful. no it is almost a month until she turns two you haven't missed anything.


I hope Brett is better quickly
Seems like soon as kids learn how to talk the new words just flow & often ones you wish they wouldn't learn????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Margaret was thinking of you when I've just been on the free knitting patterns on Lets knit , they had a cute Owl and the pussycat and hickory dickory dock patterns , if you ever do a story book display again


Someone posted a link to this site a couple of weeks ago, I've been doing a little looking but I think it could take forever to go through everything

https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=-downloads&page=5


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wasn't as cold as I thought I'd be, I guess I was moving around enough but I put on lots of layers. Mostly my nose was cold & when I came in it took a while for my legs to warm up. DH was laughing at me trying to tye my boot, I had 2 pair of underwear under my pants & had trouble bending down????????


Know exactly what you mean , fashion went out the window when winter came ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Someone posted a link to this site a couple of weeks ago, I've been doing a little looking but I think it could take forever to go through everything
> 
> https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=-downloads&page=5


Now you know what I'll be doing for the next few hours ???? i have the free ISSUU app that has lots of free knitting magazines on it


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, praying Brett has a speedy recovery.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> It is great to have you back with us more regularly. :sm11:


Thanks sugar sugar. You make me feel warm and fuzzy, welcomed!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here our cattle stay outside all winter, we have wind boards to break the wind but only a calf shed open on one side that the little ones can get in & a barn that will hold about 3-4 if there's trouble when calving. We don't normally get really wet snow like the east so wth good bedding they do fine


Ours were dairy cattle so not as hardy as your son's must be. We did leave the beef breeds out (Aberdeen Angus, herefords etc) but fed them in the field, and if it was really cold and wet tried to bring them in to " loose boxes" where they weren't tied up.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm still at Vicky's about 6 hours later. Unable to find anything wrong with Brett butt hey are admitting him. Well transferring him to another hospital as the one he went to is full. Likely a virus.
> Vicky has been back and put Elizabeth to bed and has now gone back to give him a few necessary items.
> Elizabeth has been delightful and has finally started calling me Danma. And hasn't stopped! Looks like no more Mummy, Mum Ma etc.
> was saying to Vicky she is now a 2 year old. Her communication etc has matured in the last month. Vicky said yes a couple of months ago sh thought how different she was from two year olds but not now. But still delightful. no it is almost a month until she turns two you haven't missed anything.


Sorry to hear Brett is in hospital. I hadn't realised he was ill, must have missed a post somewhere. I hope they can come up with some answers and he's feeling better soon.

Elizabeths' speech is coming along in leaps and bounds. Isn't it fun watching them mature?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Goodness, Mary, are you up, Late or Early?


Late. I don't do early!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Late. I don't do early!


LOL- it was very late!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now you know what I'll be doing for the next few hours ???? i have the free ISSUU app that has lots of free knitting magazines on it


I haven't heard of that, I'll have to look it up


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> About 6-8 inches


We think we've got a lot of snow when it reaches about 3 inches! Being next to the sea we don't often see snow except on the hills around us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ours were dairy cattle so not as hardy as your son's must be. We did leave the beef breeds out (Aberdeen Angus, herefords etc) but fed them in the field, and if it was really cold and wet tried to bring them in to " loose boxes" where they weren't tied up.


He has Black Angus cattle, DH says they do best in our climate, the black absorbs the heat from the sun in winter


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caitlin is here for a sleepover as daddy is night shift and mummy is going out. I had to strip her before her tea as it was spaghetti bolognaise and that can be messy! She's so easy to feed (as was/is her dad) as she'll eat most things, unlike her big cousin who's a fussy eater just like his dad was.....I told DS#1 he'd got exactly the child he deserved when he got Luke!
Note the new pink furry boots in the background!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Caitlin is here for a sleepover as daddy is night shift and mummy is going out. I had to strip her before her tea as it was spaghetti bolognaise and that can be messy! She's so easy to feed (as was/is her dad) as she'll eat most things, unlike her big cousin who's a fussy eater just like his dad was.....I told DS#1 he'd got exactly the child he deserved when he got Luke!
> Note the new pink furry boots in the background!


She is lovely :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Caitlin is here for a sleepover as daddy is night shift and mummy is going out. I had to strip her before her tea as it was spaghetti bolognaise and that can be messy! She's so easy to feed (as was/is her dad) as she'll eat most things, unlike her big cousin who's a fussy eater just like his dad was.....I told DS#1 he'd got exactly the child he deserved when he got Luke!
> Note the new pink furry boots in the background!


She is lovely Kate , I know exactly how messy spaghetti Bolognese can get, Think I need a bib ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Caitlin is beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, Caitlin is beautiful.


She is really blossoming!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin is here for a sleepover as daddy is night shift and mummy is going out. I had to strip her before her tea as it was spaghetti bolognaise and that can be messy! She's so easy to feed (as was/is her dad) as she'll eat most things, unlike her big cousin who's a fussy eater just like his dad was.....I told DS#1 he'd got exactly the child he deserved when he got Luke!
> Note the new pink furry boots in the background!


Love the pink boots! She's such a grown up little girl now.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sunday morning here, not too many fireworks last night, but weather seems to be improving so will be a different story tonight being the 5th.
Popped out for some Christmas items and got what I needed for good prices too. I like to get organised early and pickup things when I see them, otherwise they sell out which is frustrating. We have a good chain of stores called The Warehouse, where everyone gets a bargain. They sell everything plus the kitchen sink!
and good prices too. It used to sell some really rubbish stuff, but has improved a lot in recent times. Several people were out buying fireworks so it will be noisy in our neighbourhood tonight.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Sunday morning here, not too many fireworks last night, but weather seems to be improving so will be a different story tonight being the 5th.
> Popped out for some Christmas items and got what I needed for good prices too. I like to get organised early and pickup things when I see them, otherwise they sell out which is frustrating. We have a good chain of stores called The Warehouse, where everyone gets a bargain. They sell everything plus the kitchen sink!
> and good prices too. It used to sell some really rubbish stuff, but has improved a lot in recent times. Several people were out buying fireworks so it will be noisy in our neighbourhood tonight.


Its still Saturday night here and we've had fireworks going off for several hours. Not too close so nice to see.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now you know what I'll be doing for the next few hours ???? i have the free ISSUU app that has lots of free knitting magazines on it


Oh, I looked at that, another rabbit hole that could use up hours????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sunday morning here, not too many fireworks last night, but weather seems to be improving so will be a different story tonight being the 5th.
> Popped out for some Christmas items and got what I needed for good prices too. I like to get organised early and pickup things when I see them, otherwise they sell out which is frustrating. We have a good chain of stores called The Warehouse, where everyone gets a bargain. They sell everything plus the kitchen sink!
> and good prices too. It used to sell some really rubbish stuff, but has improved a lot in recent times. Several people were out buying fireworks so it will be noisy in our neighbourhood tonight.


I am pleased to report that Ringo seemed to pull through last night without too much fear. Unlike Fan we had a fireworks fiend close by.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin is here for a sleepover as daddy is night shift and mummy is going out. I had to strip her before her tea as it was spaghetti bolognaise and that can be messy! She's so easy to feed (as was/is her dad) as she'll eat most things, unlike her big cousin who's a fussy eater just like his dad was.....I told DS#1 he'd got exactly the child he deserved when he got Luke!
> Note the new pink furry boots in the background!


She's so cute! ???? it's so nice when they eat well.
Cute boots, did you make them?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pleased to report that Ringo seemed to pull through last night without too much fear. Unlike Fan we had a fireworks fiend close by.


Glad both you and Ringo survived your fireworks neighbor, Julie. 
Darowil, hoping for good news regarding Brett's headache. Hoping a distinct and fixable cause will be quickly discovered. 
KateB, Caitlin is a beautiful little one. Glad for the picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad both you and Ringo survived your fireworks neighbor, Julie.
> Darowil, hoping for good news regarding Brett's headache. Hoping a distinct and fixable cause will be quickly discovered.
> KateB, Caitlin is a beautiful little one. Glad for the picture.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She's so cute! ???? it's so nice when they eat well.
> Cute boots, did you make them?


No! I wish I was that clever - they are kids' Ugg boots.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate: Love the photo of your little princess - I remember those days where it was easier to just put them in the bathtub right after dinner time.

Margaret: Sending up prayers - hope everything turns out okay.

I'm having a wonderful weekend: Yesterday Dawn (puplover) and I spent the day just hanging out and visiting the local yarn shop. Of course, we both found new projects to start. Then, last evening Jackie and Ken (JackLou) came over for dinner and visiting. Today, Dawn, Jackie and a neighbor (Sandy) who we've just met for the first time (joined KP a little while ago and she lives about 7 houses away from me) went over to Botanic Garden to see the Fiber Fest. Some wonderful items (with some hefty price tags). We did cut the day a little short as I needed to get home to watch DGS while DH went to a Memorial for one of his classmates. DD comes home tonight, so we'll be making the hand off back later on. Tomorrow, Dawn and I'll hit some shops before I take her back toward home. It's always a great time when she's here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sunday morning here, not too many fireworks last night, but weather seems to be improving so will be a different story tonight being the 5th.
> Popped out for some Christmas items and got what I needed for good prices too. I like to get organised early and pickup things when I see them, otherwise they sell out which is frustrating. We have a good chain of stores called The Warehouse, where everyone gets a bargain. They sell everything plus the kitchen sink!
> and good prices too. It used to sell some really rubbish stuff, but has improved a lot in recent times. Several people were out buying fireworks so it will be noisy in our neighbourhood tonight.


Great you're getting organized so early, wish I was, I'm not even sure what to buy. I have some things I want to make & that's not owing well, I reknit the sock after frogging the ribbing & had DS2 try it on????it's still too tight in the ankle so they will have to go to someone else & I'll start another pair. I also bought flip flops to make "boots" for DIL & now can't find them ????I know they were on the table in the sewing room but not now I guess they sprouted legs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Its still Saturday night here and we've had fireworks going off for several hours. Not too close so nice to see.


Been fairly quiet up here. I was expecting more but could just here a few in the distance about 7ish


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pleased to report that Ringo seemed to pull through last night without too much fear. Unlike Fan we had a fireworks fiend close by.


Glad to hear that Ringo is ok Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that Ringo is ok Julie


I was so relieved that he was settled- previously he has been a bundle of nerves.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate: Love the photo of your little princess - I remember those days where it was easier to just put them in the bathtub right after dinner time.
> 
> Margaret: Sending up prayers - hope everything turns out okay.
> 
> I'm having a wonderful weekend: Yesterday Dawn (puplover) and I spent the day just hanging out and visiting the local yarn shop. Of course, we both found new projects to start. Then, last evening Jackie and Ken (JackLou) came over for dinner and visiting. Today, Dawn, Jackie and a neighbor (Sandy) who we've just met for the first time (joined KP a little while ago and she lives about 7 houses away from me) went over to Botanic Garden to see the Fiber Fest. Some wonderful items (with some hefty price tags). We did cut the day a little short as I needed to get home to watch DGS while DH went to a Memorial for one of his classmates. DD comes home tonight, so we'll be making the hand off back later on. Tomorrow, Dawn and I'll hit some shops before I take her back toward home. It's always a great time when she's here.


Sounds like you all had a wonderful time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was going to start on the kids coats this afternoon but forgot I needed to go to a funeral. A 25 year old from town was killed in a car accident last weekend. He was a bad young bugger, stealing & dealing drugs but his parents & grandparents are very nice people so I went for them. There is a huge family connection so it was a very big funeral, there was such a crowd, I didn’t stay for the lunch after. One of my friends said hopefully his death will scare some others straight but remains to be seen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was so relieved that he was settled- previously he has been a bundle of nerves.


Poor thing , hope he gets through Sunday evening ok


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was going to start on the kids coats this afternoon but forgot I needed to go to a funeral. A 25 year old from town was killed in a car accident last weekend. He was a bad young bugger, stealing & dealing drugs but his parents & grandparents are very nice people so I went for them. There is a huge family connection so it was a very big funeral, there was such a crowd, I didn't stay for the lunch after. One of my friends said hopefully his death will scare some others straight but remains to be seen.


Would think it unlikely, sadly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor thing , hope he gets through Sunday evening ok


So do I!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was going to start on the kids coats this afternoon but forgot I needed to go to a funeral. A 25 year old from town was killed in a car accident last weekend. He was a bad young bugger, stealing & dealing drugs but his parents & grandparents are very nice people so I went for them. There is a huge family connection so it was a very big funeral, there was such a crowd, I didn't stay for the lunch after. One of my friends said hopefully his death will scare some others straight but remains to be seen.


Oh dear that's very sad for his family. Unfortunately the young ones think it can't happen to them, but there is hope they may get a big wake up call with this tragedy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the ISSU app but just bookmarked this. Thanks Bonnie!

Hannah's boyfriend's birthday is today so he is here for dinner. I grilled out steaks, baked sweet potatoes, green beans &
tomatoes. Bought him a small carrot cake for dessert. We are just sitting around watching tv. It is so warm the furnace is off and ceiling fan is running. I'll be so glad when mother nature decides what season it is.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Someone posted a link to this site a couple of weeks ago, I've been doing a little looking but I think it could take forever to go through everything
> 
> https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=-downloads&page=5


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wasn't it just yesterday Caitlin was born?!? Time sure is flying by and these KTP grands are growing by leaps and bounds. She is so cute.


KateB said:


> Caitlin is here for a sleepover as daddy is night shift and mummy is going out. I had to strip her before her tea as it was spaghetti bolognaise and that can be messy! She's so easy to feed (as was/is her dad) as she'll eat most things, unlike her big cousin who's a fussy eater just like his dad was.....I told DS#1 he'd got exactly the child he deserved when he got Luke!
> Note the new pink furry boots in the background!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, Caitlin is beautiful.


A friend just mailed me an old article I wrote for local paper. Thought you may enjoy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> A friend just mailed me an old article I wrote for local paper. Thought you may enjoy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful weekend Jeanette. How nice to be able to get together with friends with similar interests.


RookieRetiree said:


> Kate: Love the photo of your little princess - I remember those days where it was easier to just put them in the bathtub right after dinner time.
> 
> Margaret: Sending up prayers - hope everything turns out okay.
> 
> I'm having a wonderful weekend: Yesterday Dawn (puplover) and I spent the day just hanging out and visiting the local yarn shop. Of course, we both found new projects to start. Then, last evening Jackie and Ken (JackLou) came over for dinner and visiting. Today, Dawn, Jackie and a neighbor (Sandy) who we've just met for the first time (joined KP a little while ago and she lives about 7 houses away from me) went over to Botanic Garden to see the Fiber Fest. Some wonderful items (with some hefty price tags). We did cut the day a little short as I needed to get home to watch DGS while DH went to a Memorial for one of his classmates. DD comes home tonight, so we'll be making the hand off back later on. Tomorrow, Dawn and I'll hit some shops before I take her back toward home. It's always a great time when she's here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like a wonderful weekend Jeanette. How nice to be able to get together with friends with similar interests.


It sure is-I'm loving it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Yes they do. I will be getting her brother and sister for a while in the morning while mom and dad run some errands. Then she will be going home and big sis will stay through tomorrow night. Brother is grounded for bad behavior at school so doesn't get to spend the night this weekend.


It's wonderful that you get to spend good quality time with them, together and one on one. 
Ooh, it's good he's getting good consequences, I know he loves his time with you, so this will be something that he remembers and maybe won't act up again at school.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm still at Vicky's about 6 hours later. Unable to find anything wrong with Brett butt hey are admitting him. Well transferring him to another hospital as the one he went to is full. Likely a virus.
> Vicky has been back and put Elizabeth to bed and has now gone back to give him a few necessary items.
> Elizabeth has been delightful and has finally started calling me Danma. And hasn't stopped! Looks like no more Mummy, Mum Ma etc.
> was saying to Vicky she is now a 2 year old. Her communication behaviour etc has matured in the last month. Vicky said yes a couple of months ago sh thought how different she was from two year olds but not now. But still delightful. no it is almost a month until she turns two you haven't missed anything.


Oh no! I missed that Brett was ill, I sure hope that they get him all sorted and it's an easy uneventful fix. 
Awe, she's maturing by leaps and bounds now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> "G" must be a hard sound to say as I was Dan for a long time! It is amazing watching all the changes in them - the latest with Luke since he started school is counting everything and trying to sound out words, "So C-U-R is car Gran?" - nearly! :sm09:


LOL!!! They can be curs when they don't run properly. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> How cute.
> Elizabeth had me writing words today. Daddy, Mummy, Danma, baby, bottle and toot-toot. Then she pointed each one one out later and told me what they were. Vicky spelt out something the other day and Elizabeth knew what it was! Can't remember what it was but clearly it was similar enough for her to pick it. Or she's a genius! No she isn't. E


Lol!! Oh no, you all won't be safe spelling things out much longer. 
She's definitely smart. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I remember our eldest one time, at around age 2, after my mother had asked if she could have some c-a-n-d-y, piping up and saying, "I want some candy!" It doesn't take them long!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wasn't as cold as I thought I'd be, I guess I was moving around enough but I put on lots of layers. Mostly my nose was cold & when I came in it took a while for my legs to warm up. DH was laughing at me trying to tye my boot, I had 2 pair of underwear under my pants & had trouble bending down????????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here our cattle stay outside all winter, we have wind boards to break the wind but only a calf shed open on one side that the little ones can get in & a barn that will hold about 3-4 if there's trouble when calving. We don't normally get really wet snow like the east so wth good bedding they do fine


It's the same way here, there are windbreaks everywhere but most don't have barns for cattle.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> How cute.
> Elizabeth had me writing words today. Daddy, Mummy, Danma, baby, bottle and toot-toot. Then she pointed each one one out later and told me what they were. Vicky spelt out something the other day and Elizabeth knew what it was! Can't remember what it was but clearly it was similar enough for her to pick it. Or she's a genius! No she isn't. E


My daughter used to sit beside me and ask me to write words, anything she could see or think of. I always believed that was the reason she was such an early reader. She could read just about anything by herself at the age of four.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Someone posted a link to this site a couple of weeks ago, I've been doing a little looking but I think it could take forever to go through everything
> 
> https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=-downloads&page=5


I'll have to save that to look at later. Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now you know what I'll be doing for the next few hours ???? i have the free ISSUU app that has lots of free knitting magazines on it


I have that app, it's great. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin is here for a sleepover as daddy is night shift and mummy is going out. I had to strip her before her tea as it was spaghetti bolognaise and that can be messy! She's so easy to feed (as was/is her dad) as she'll eat most things, unlike her big cousin who's a fussy eater just like his dad was.....I told DS#1 he'd got exactly the child he deserved when he got Luke!
> Note the new pink furry boots in the background!


She's such a cutie!! Love her boots. 
She looks like she's quite enjoying her food. lol
Lol! on DS#1 and Luke.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, I looked at that, another rabbit hole that could use up hours????????????


Indeed it can. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pleased to report that Ringo seemed to pull through last night without too much fear. Unlike Fan we had a fireworks fiend close by.


That's great! Ringo not the neighbor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate: Love the photo of your little princess - I remember those days where it was easier to just put them in the bathtub right after dinner time.
> 
> Margaret: Sending up prayers - hope everything turns out okay.
> 
> I'm having a wonderful weekend: Yesterday Dawn (puplover) and I spent the day just hanging out and visiting the local yarn shop. Of course, we both found new projects to start. Then, last evening Jackie and Ken (JackLou) came over for dinner and visiting. Today, Dawn, Jackie and a neighbor (Sandy) who we've just met for the first time (joined KP a little while ago and she lives about 7 houses away from me) went over to Botanic Garden to see the Fiber Fest. Some wonderful items (with some hefty price tags). We did cut the day a little short as I needed to get home to watch DGS while DH went to a Memorial for one of his classmates. DD comes home tonight, so we'll be making the hand off back later on. Tomorrow, Dawn and I'll hit some shops before I take her back toward home. It's always a great time when she's here.


That sounds like a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great you're getting organized so early, wish I was, I'm not even sure what to buy. I have some things I want to make & that's not owing well, I reknit the sock after frogging the ribbing & had DS2 try it on????it's still too tight in the ankle so they will have to go to someone else & I'll start another pair. I also bought flip flops to make "boots" for DIL & now can't find them ????I know they were on the table in the sewing room but not now I guess they sprouted legs


Can you make the heel flap a bit longer to give more room to get it over the ankle?
Don't you just love the way things seem to get up and walk away with no help from anyone? lol I've been there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was going to start on the kids coats this afternoon but forgot I needed to go to a funeral. A 25 year old from town was killed in a car accident last weekend. He was a bad young bugger, stealing & dealing drugs but his parents & grandparents are very nice people so I went for them. There is a huge family connection so it was a very big funeral, there was such a crowd, I didn't stay for the lunch after. One of my friends said hopefully his death will scare some others straight but remains to be seen.


That's so sad, you can hope that it scares some, but if they think they can make an easy buck, a lot of kids don't care.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have the ISSU app but just bookmarked this. Thanks Bonnie!
> 
> Hannah's boyfriend's birthday is today so he is here for dinner. I grilled out steaks, baked sweet potatoes, green beans &
> tomatoes. Bought him a small carrot cake for dessert. We are just sitting around watching tv. It is so warm the furnace is off and ceiling fan is running. I'll be so glad when mother nature decides what season it is.


Happy Birthday to Hannah's boyfriend!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great! Ringo not the neighbor.


 :sm24: Still got to get through tonight, and the next few weeks if last year's experience is anything to judge by.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday to Hannah's boyfriend!!!


From me too


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> From me too


finally added attachment.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> finally added attachment.


That's a great article, Joy. Fascinating reading. :sm24: 
Thank you very much for sharing it with us.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the ongoing drama of Christopher and his girlfriend...
I got a call yesterday that I'm going to join the ranks of grandmothers, they went to the doctor and it was confirmed. 
I have very mixed feelings. 
I do want a grandbaby, but I would really rather that it be born in a much more stable situation. 
Anyway, Christopher said that changes are being made and that the baby will have a stable and happy home; we'll see how that goes. I guess she was not doing drugs, but I just pray that this is a happy healthy baby and it's parents get their heads on straight and do what they need to do for the next many many years. 
She did invite me to go to her next appointment, I said I'd go, I'm going to try to be optimistic and hope that all goes well and to plan. 
Poor Marla, that makes her a great granny, I have to say, that makes it almost worth it for that alone. :sm23: It does bring me giggles every time I think about it, aren't I horrible? lololol
So now to sit back and watch how all this unfolds. 
Thank you all for being here, I think I'd go crazy without you all to share with. 
Love you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you.


You are most welcome, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope they can figure out what is wrong with him Margaret
> Turning 2 already Elizabeth is definitely not a baby anymore,
> How is the potty training going ?


Been put on hold. Too hard with a new baby and Brett unwell and/or at work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not really much wiser re Brett. Definitely an infection of some description but just what not yet sure. 
Meeting Vicki soon to take the children for a while while she sees Brett. E has been asking for Daddy and Grandma all morning so she will be pleased.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Brett is better quickly
> Seems like soon as kids learn how to talk the new words just flow & often ones you wish they wouldn't learn????


She now informs us after wee, poo or fart :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear Brett is in hospital. I hadn't realised he was ill, must have missed a post somewhere. I hope they can come up with some answers and he's feeling better soon.
> 
> Elizabeths' speech is coming along in leaps and bounds. Isn't it fun watching them mature?


I think I might have originally posted on last weeks without thinking.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the ongoing drama of Christopher and his girlfriend...
> I got a call yesterday that I'm going to join the ranks of grandmothers, they went to the doctor and it was confirmed.
> I have very mixed feelings.
> I do want a grandbaby, but I would really rather that it be born in a much more stable situation.
> ...


Congratulations grandma in waiting. Hopefully all will be well and baby will have a good life. I see baby booties in your future, Queen of socks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin is here for a sleepover as daddy is night shift and mummy is going out. I had to strip her before her tea as it was spaghetti bolognaise and that can be messy! She's so easy to feed (as was/is her dad) as she'll eat most things, unlike her big cousin who's a fussy eater just like his dad was.....I told DS#1 he'd got exactly the child he deserved when he got Luke!
> Note the new pink furry boots in the background!


She's looking so old too. How do they grow up so fast? She won't be in the chair much longer by the look of her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is lovely Kate , I know exactly how messy spaghetti Bolognese can get, Think I need a bib ????


I'm meeting Vick soon with a big red stain on my trousers. Dropped some sauce or similar on them today and haven't yet made it home. Bib would have been useless.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, congratulations, the prayer warriors will be on duty for mom and dear baby’s health, and for stability in their relationship. Nice that you were invited to next doctor appointment. I had a giggle, too, about Marla being great grandma. I’m a great aunt and it sounds ever so much older than grandma!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate: Love the photo of your little princess - I remember those days where it was easier to just put them in the bathtub right after dinner time.
> 
> Margaret: Sending up prayers - hope everything turns out okay.
> 
> I'm having a wonderful weekend: Yesterday Dawn (puplover) and I spent the day just hanging out and visiting the local yarn shop. Of course, we both found new projects to start. Then, last evening Jackie and Ken (JackLou) came over for dinner and visiting. Today, Dawn, Jackie and a neighbor (Sandy) who we've just met for the first time (joined KP a little while ago and she lives about 7 houses away from me) went over to Botanic Garden to see the Fiber Fest. Some wonderful items (with some hefty price tags). We did cut the day a little short as I needed to get home to watch DGS while DH went to a Memorial for one of his classmates. DD comes home tonight, so we'll be making the hand off back later on. Tomorrow, Dawn and I'll hit some shops before I take her back toward home. It's always a great time when she's here.


Sounds a wonderful weekend indeed. Amazing how many of us have managed to meet up in person


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not really much wiser re Brett. Definitely an infection of some description but just what not yet sure.
> Meeting Vicki soon to take the children for a while while she sees Brett. E has been asking for Daddy and Grandma all morning so she will be pleased.


I sure hope they get it sorted soon, and get him on the road to healing. 
I bet she's confused, not having daddy around, nice that she wants grandma though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She now informs us after wee, poo or fart :sm02:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Congratulations grandma in waiting. Hopefully all will be well and baby will have a good life. I see baby booties in your future, Queen of socks!


Thank you. 
Yes, I guess there will be. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, congratulations, the prayer warriors will be on duty for mom and dear baby's health, and for stability in their relationship. Nice that you were invited to next doctor appointment. I had a giggle, too, about Marla being great grandma. I'm a great aunt and it sounds ever so much older than grandma!


Thank you, I can use all the help I can get, or they can, as the case my be. 
Lol! It really does, and she's only 4 years older than me. :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pleased to report that Ringo seemed to pull through last night without too much fear. Unlike Fan we had a fireworks fiend close by.


You must be relieved. Last night's firework displays weren't too close by but tonight is the 5th so may get lots more closer individual bonfire night parties....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> You must be relieved. Last night's firework displays weren't too close by but tonight is the 5th so may get lots more closer individual bonfire night parties....


Fifth here tonight, too, but so far ok despite those awful cannon shot ones.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the ongoing drama of Christopher and his girlfriend...
> I got a call yesterday that I'm going to join the ranks of grandmothers, they went to the doctor and it was confirmed.
> I have very mixed feelings.
> I do want a grandbaby, but I would really rather that it be born in a much more stable situation.
> ...


Congratulations Kaye Jo , hopefully with a baby on the way the girlfriend will change her ways . 
Who knew that we would all keep each other sane , ((((((((( hugs )))))))))) right back to you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> She now informs us after wee, poo or fart :sm02:


My youngest used to say pardon me so we knew he had even if there was no noise ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Someone posted a link to this site a couple of weeks ago, I've been doing a little looking but I think it could take forever to go through everything
> 
> https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=-downloads&page=5


Wow what a great link that is.... have saved it thanks. So so many patterns to look at though... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks sugar sugar. You make me feel warm and fuzzy, welcomed!


Aww. You were missed. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin is here for a sleepover as daddy is night shift and mummy is going out. I had to strip her before her tea as it was spaghetti bolognaise and that can be messy! She's so easy to feed (as was/is her dad) as she'll eat most things, unlike her big cousin who's a fussy eater just like his dad was.....I told DS#1 he'd got exactly the child he deserved when he got Luke!
> Note the new pink furry boots in the background!


Gosh she has grown up so quick! She is gorgeous and I love her pink boots. :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate: Love the photo of your little princess - I remember those days where it was easier to just put them in the bathtub right after dinner time.
> 
> Margaret: Sending up prayers - hope everything turns out okay.
> 
> I'm having a wonderful weekend: Yesterday Dawn (puplover) and I spent the day just hanging out and visiting the local yarn shop. Of course, we both found new projects to start. Then, last evening Jackie and Ken (JackLou) came over for dinner and visiting. Today, Dawn, Jackie and a neighbor (Sandy) who we've just met for the first time (joined KP a little while ago and she lives about 7 houses away from me) went over to Botanic Garden to see the Fiber Fest. Some wonderful items (with some hefty price tags). We did cut the day a little short as I needed to get home to watch DGS while DH went to a Memorial for one of his classmates. DD comes home tonight, so we'll be making the hand off back later on. Tomorrow, Dawn and I'll hit some shops before I take her back toward home. It's always a great time when she's here.


That sounds a wonderful weekend :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Sunday morning here, not too many fireworks last night, but weather seems to be improving so will be a different story tonight being the 5th.
> Popped out for some Christmas items and got what I needed for good prices too. I like to get organised early and pickup things when I see them, otherwise they sell out which is frustrating. We have a good chain of stores called The Warehouse, where everyone gets a bargain. They sell everything plus the kitchen sink!
> and good prices too. It used to sell some really rubbish stuff, but has improved a lot in recent times. Several people were out buying fireworks so it will be noisy in our neighbourhood tonight.


Hope it doesnt get too noisy tonight and no horrid accidents with the fireworks. They are illegal over here apart from the proper organised ones.

But I wont be surprised if there are people around who have got hold of some and we get the noise too.... we will see.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was so relieved that he was settled- previously he has been a bundle of nerves.


That is great news. Trixie was better too. Do you think they have been communicating over the ethers? :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> finally added attachment.


That is so wise, Joy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kaye Jo, they will be in my prayers. (((Hugs))) for you and Marla.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful sunny skies here this morning but chilly , Jack frost has been out , was -2c( 28) when i got up but its now a balmy 3c (low 30ies ) dont think my flowers that are still blooming will last much longer


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was so relieved that he was settled- previously he has been a bundle of nerves.


Oh poor Ringo, I hope that fireworks dont go on too long tonight for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was going to start on the kids coats this afternoon but forgot I needed to go to a funeral. A 25 year old from town was killed in a car accident last weekend. He was a bad young bugger, stealing & dealing drugs but his parents & grandparents are very nice people so I went for them. There is a huge family connection so it was a very big funeral, there was such a crowd, I didn't stay for the lunch after. One of my friends said hopefully his death will scare some others straight but remains to be seen.


Such a waste of a young life., very sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the ongoing drama of Christopher and his girlfriend...
> I got a call yesterday that I'm going to join the ranks of grandmothers, they went to the doctor and it was confirmed.
> I have very mixed feelings.
> I do want a grandbaby, but I would really rather that it be born in a much more stable situation.
> ...


Oh! Well I will say congratulations and I hope the same as you that baby is happy, healthy with parents that keep their heads on straight. Yes it is for many many years., I agree. I am glad there have been changes. I hope it all goes well and we will be with you all the way as this unfolds. And...(((((HUGS BACK))))


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Heather ( busyworkerbee) hope you are having a wonderful time ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not really much wiser re Brett. Definitely an infection of some description but just what not yet sure.
> Meeting Vicki soon to take the children for a while while she sees Brett. E has been asking for Daddy and Grandma all morning so she will be pleased.


I hope they get a diagnosis soon so he can get the right treatment.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I can use all the help I can get, or they can, as the case my be.
> Lol! It really does, and she's only 4 years older than me. :sm23:


 :sm24: LOL. I have a friend the same age as me who is a great grandmother twice! Mind you she started young (16) as did her eldest and then his eldest. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is so wise, Joy. Thank you for sharing.


Ditto........


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Heather ( busyworkerbee) hope you are having a wonderful time ????


And Happy Birthday from me too... :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you so much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Can you make the heel flap a bit longer to give more room to get it over the ankle?
> Don't you just love the way things seem to get up and walk away with no help from anyone? lol I've been there.


I agree-the longer heel flap may help and I love the German Twisted or Old Norwegian cast on work best for DH's size 16 socks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the ongoing drama of Christopher and his girlfriend...
> I got a call yesterday that I'm going to join the ranks of grandmothers, they went to the doctor and it was confirmed.
> I have very mixed feelings.
> I do want a grandbaby, but I would really rather that it be born in a much more stable situation.
> ...


Being there for them and being there to encourage rhem may be what makes the difference. Good for you! Congratulations and praying for a healthy baby.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not really much wiser re Brett. Definitely an infection of some description but just what not yet sure.
> Meeting Vicki soon to take the children for a while while she sees Brett. E has been asking for Daddy and Grandma all morning so she will be pleased.


It's so confusing for kids-seeing Grandma will be good. You sure haven't had much time to rest up from all that driving.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Heather ( busyworkerbee) hope you are having a wonderful time ????


Happy birthday from me, too. Have a wonderful day????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja..I may make that fisherman’s hat for DH. The sizing looks small and I can’t tell by the construction as to whether to increase cast on #’s or to add rows is the best way to make it bigger. I may have to make one on larger needles to figure it out. I also think a plain yarn would be best as could get some strange striping. What do you think?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> finally added attachment.


Wise words, Joy. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the ongoing drama of Christopher and his girlfriend...
> I got a call yesterday that I'm going to join the ranks of grandmothers, they went to the doctor and it was confirmed.
> I have very mixed feelings.
> I do want a grandbaby, but I would really rather that it be born in a much more stable situation.
> ...


Congratulations and I'm keeping everything crossed that it all works out well for this soon-to-be new family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a lovely time with Elizabeth this afternoon- but boy after all the driving and then Elizabeth I am sure tired.
Elizabeth since yesterday has moved onto Ganma- learnt to say G! Had them both this afternoon for around an hour and a half. Gordon slept so He was easy. Walked by the river. Then David joined me, Vicky and the grandkids for tea. Elizabeth gave her first order at the bar. As we were going to order our meals she said Ice, ice. So when I ordered water I said what did you want Elizabeth, ask the lady. Thought she wouldn't but then she did look up and say ice. Gordon is a good little boy and is becoming more alert. Apparently he gives delightful smiles now. Elizabeth had Spaghetti Bolognese- without a bib so her top got rather dirty. After all fingers are best for pasta aren't they?
Won't be here long I suspect before I head off to bed. Maybe tomorrow I will have time to find my feet after being away.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Heather! (Busyworkerbee)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Heather.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja..I may make that fisherman's hat for DH. The sizing looks small and I can't tell by the construction as to whether to increase cast on #'s or to add rows is the best way to make it bigger. I may have to make one on larger needles to figure it out. I also think a plain yarn would be best as could get some strange striping. What do you think?


I used larger needles Jeanette , I used 5mm and Dk yarn and the hat measured in between 21- 22 inch , if you need bigger I would still use 5mm needles but use a thicker aran yarn .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> My daughter used to sit beside me and ask me to write words, anything she could see or think of. I always believed that was the reason she was such an early reader. She could read just about anything by herself at the age of four.


I wouldn't be surprised if she is an early reader. It was a few months ago now that she picked up something written and chatted away as if reading it in a way she doesn't with pictures. So even then she recognised the difference between words and pictures. And has loved being read to since a very young age. Vicky was early- had to seperate her and Maryanne when she started to tell Maryanne what the words in her readers were. I told her teacher when she started school, another teacher said later that Vicky's teacher had said to her that Mum had said Vicky could read but I didn't think she meant Read! Although she hadn't taught Maryanne she would have known that she was struggling and so assumed that I thought becuase Vicky recognised a few words she was reading. Didn't take her long to know I knew what I was talking about and to extend her. Vicky came home very excited one day because she had been sent to the headmaster- because she had read so many books!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the ongoing drama of Christopher and his girlfriend...
> I got a call yesterday that I'm going to join the ranks of grandmothers, they went to the doctor and it was confirmed.
> I have very mixed feelings.
> I do want a grandbaby, but I would really rather that it be born in a much more stable situation.
> ...


Congratulations- though it sure isn't an ideal situation. And hopefully she wasn't doing drugs. Though as I said before my nephews wife was taking drugs and the girl at 4 is doing really well. So it doesn't mean that there will be issues, but does of course increase the risks. Do hope they can sort themselves out before the baby comes. When is the baby due?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Heather! (Busyworkerbee)


Yes a very Happy Birthday from me too Heather.

Kate I just edited my post after you posted so you likely missed that Elizabeth had Spaghetti Bolognese and ended up in a lovely mess just like Caitlyn. After all fingers are the best way to eat pasta aren't they?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marking my spot at page 14.... tired and need to go to bed. Night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot at page 14.... tired and need to go to bed. Night all.


Sleep well- and I too am off to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great news. Trixie was better too. Do you think they have been communicating over the ethers? :sm23:


 :sm09: I wonder!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Kaye Jo, they will be in my prayers. (((Hugs))) for you and Marla.


And the same from me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh poor Ringo, I hope that fireworks dont go on too long tonight for you.


We survived, but it was noisy and close- over now though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Heather ( busyworkerbee) hope you are having a wonderful time ????


Had a suspicion you would beat me to it! I have slept later, possibly because of the fireworks!

Happy Birthday from me, even if it is Belated!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you. Also, perfect card for busy Heather.

Heather, Happy Birthday. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> finally added attachment.


And at last I've remembered how to enlarge, so I've been able to read the article.
Some interesting thoughts, Joy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent article Joy. Thank you for sharing it. I truly enjoyed reading it. Do you still submit articles for the paper? If not,
you should!


sassafras123 said:


> finally added attachment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my......I will most definitely keep this couple and baby in my prayers. I wish them success in fixing the things that need changing;
it will take an awful lot of commitment and effort. On the other hand, it can possibly be done. Just not a good starting point for a relationship as you well know. But, that being said congratulations on joining the grandma ranks. Lots and lots of prayers for a healthy baby.
How far along is she? Will they be able to do an ultrasound and see the baby yet; tell the gender? It will be exciting for you.
When is the appointment?


Poledra65 said:


> Well, the ongoing drama of Christopher and his girlfriend...
> I got a call yesterday that I'm going to join the ranks of grandmothers, they went to the doctor and it was confirmed.
> I have very mixed feelings.
> I do want a grandbaby, but I would really rather that it be born in a much more stable situation.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> She now informs us after wee, poo or fart :sm02:


 :sm09: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Heather!*


Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Heather ( busyworkerbee) hope you are having a wonderful time ????


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, just dropping in to say hi, hope everyone is well this week and leave a recipe.

Pineapple Casserole

Servings 8
Ingredients
•	3 (8-ounce) cans pineapple chunks, drained
•	1 (8-ounce) can crushed pineapples
•	½ cup flour
•	1 cup sugar
•	2 cups shredded sharp cheddar
•	1 stick butter, melted
•	1 sleeve Ritz crackers, crushed

Instructions
1.	Preheat oven to 350°. Butter or spray and 9×11-inch baking dish (0r similar sized) with cooking spray.
2.	In a medium bowl, mix together flour, sugar, and cheese. The flour will coat the cheese and help keep it from clumping together.
3.	Add all of the pineapple to the bowl and mix well. Pour pineapple mixture into prepared dish.
4.	In a small bowl, combine cracker crumbs and butter. Spread evenly on top of casserole. Bake for 30 minutes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HEATHER!!!!!!!!!!
May it be a wonderful year!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations Kaye Jo , hopefully with a baby on the way the girlfriend will change her ways .
> Who knew that we would all keep each other sane , ((((((((( hugs )))))))))) right back to you


Thank you! Right? You all are a blessing indeed!
Hugs bouncing back. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My youngest used to say pardon me so we knew he had even if there was no noise ????


 :sm23: 
But he was quite polite about it. lol


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy Birthday, Heather????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Kaye Jo, they will be in my prayers. (((Hugs))) for you and Marla.


Thank you. 
Hugs back!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh! Well I will say congratulations and I hope the same as you that baby is happy, healthy with parents that keep their heads on straight. Yes it is for many many years., I agree. I am glad there have been changes. I hope it all goes well and we will be with you all the way as this unfolds. And...(((((HUGS BACK))))


From our mouths to Gods ears! :sm02: 
I hope that it all works out, Christopher is so excited to be a daddy, not ready, but excited, so I guess that's have the battle, at least he wants the baby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: LOL. I have a friend the same age as me who is a great grandmother twice! Mind you she started young (16) as did her eldest and then his eldest. :sm19:


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Being there for them and being there to encourage rhem may be what makes the difference. Good for you! Congratulations and praying for a healthy baby.


I sure hope so. 
Thank you. 
Now to see if it's girl or boy so I know what to knit and sew. 
I don't do afghans, that's on Marla, she likes afghans. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Congratulations and I'm keeping everything crossed that it all works out well for this soon-to-be new family.


Thank you. I think I crossed my eyes when they told me. lolol Good thing it was on the phone, I was less than excited when they first told me, so I think they were a bit disappointed by my reaction at first.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree-the longer heel flap may help and I love the German Twisted or Old Norwegian cast on work best for DH's size 16 socks.


Thanks for the advise & from Kaye too.
I think the problem may be that I was using 2 strands to make them thicker/ warmer & they are Just Knit too tight to have enough stretch. I was almost done the 2 nd one, I may finish & see at Christmas if they will fit anyone, if not ....


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy Birthday, Heather????

Hugs, KayeJo; wishing the very best for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a lovely time with Elizabeth this afternoon- but boy after all the driving and then Elizabeth I am sure tired.
> Elizabeth since yesterday has moved onto Ganma- learnt to say G! Had them both this afternoon for around an hour and a half. Gordon slept so He was easy. Walked by the river. Then David joined me, Vicky and the grandkids for tea. Elizabeth gave her first order at the bar. As we were going to order our meals she said Ice, ice. So when I ordered water I said what did you want Elizabeth, ask the lady. Thought she wouldn't but then she did look up and say ice. Gordon is a good little boy and is becoming more alert. Apparently he gives delightful smiles now. Elizabeth had Spaghetti Bolognese- without a bib so her top got rather dirty. After all fingers are best for pasta aren't they?
> Won't be here long I suspect before I head off to bed. Maybe tomorrow I will have time to find my feet after being away.


She's growing up so fast. lol
You should sleep quite well, I hope anyway. You've had a very busy week. 
Lol! How fun that she was able to order, and wasn't too shy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she is an early reader. It was a few months ago now that she picked up something written and chatted away as if reading it in a way she doesn't with pictures. So even then she recognised the difference between words and pictures. And has loved being read to since a very young age. Vicky was early- had to seperate her and Maryanne when she started to tell Maryanne what the words in her readers were. I told her teacher when she started school, another teacher said later that Vicky's teacher had said to her that Mum had said Vicky could read but I didn't think she meant Read! Although she hadn't taught Maryanne she would have known that she was struggling and so assumed that I thought becuase Vicky recognised a few words she was reading. Didn't take her long to know I knew what I was talking about and to extend her. Vicky came home very excited one day because she had been sent to the headmaster- because she had read so many books!


They figured out quick that you knew what you were talking about, and how far she's come with her reading, medical journals and nursery rhymes, that's not bad at all. 
Maryanne isn't doing too bad either, Archeology is a fascinating subject, I wanted to go into that field at one time. 
I asked my dad once, how old I was when I started to read as I remember already knowing how when I started school. He said that I never really learned, just always seemed to know how, he and mom were avid readers so I probably just picked it up from them, who knows.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congratulations- though it sure isn't an ideal situation. And hopefully she wasn't doing drugs. Though as I said before my nephews wife was taking drugs and the girl at 4 is doing really well. So it doesn't mean that there will be issues, but does of course increase the risks. Do hope they can sort themselves out before the baby comes. When is the baby due?


Thank you, I was thinking about that actually, so keeping everything crossed that there were no drugs but if there were, that the babe will do just fine and have no limitations. 
I don't know yet, the next appointment should tell them that, I'm thinking probably June or July though. 
I think I'll go get some good flannel and make some burp cloths and receiving blankets with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my......I will most definitely keep this couple and baby in my prayers. I wish them success in fixing the things that need changing;
> it will take an awful lot of commitment and effort. On the other hand, it can possibly be done. Just not a good starting point for a relationship as you well know. But, that being said congratulations on joining the grandma ranks. Lots and lots of prayers for a healthy baby.
> How far along is she? Will they be able to do an ultrasound and see the baby yet; tell the gender? It will be exciting for you.
> When is the appointment?


Thank you. Yes, it's going to be a challenge for them, but they'd better make it work, I'm not giving up lots of time with my baby. 
We don't know for sure how far along, next appointment is the 17th of this month, so I'll let you all know how that goes. 
I'm thinking between 1 and 2 months, so probably due somewhere between June and July. 
Will be interested to know if boy or girl, I asked if they could just jump in and have twins so I could have one of each. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> ????Happy Birthday, Heather????
> 
> Hugs, KayeJo; wishing the very best for all.


Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. No, i no longer write for the paper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, hope you have a great birthday 
Kaye, congratulations, I hope all works out well in the end, my oldest was so worried about becoming a dad but it was the best thing that ever happened to him & he’s a great dad
Rookie, how nice you could get together with Dawn & Jackie, amazing how many friendships KP has launched.
Margaret, hope Brett is doing better today & they get some answers soon. It’s so funny watching little ones develop, it seems once they start to talk the words just begin to flow out.
It looks clear out this morning, the sun isn’t really high enough to tell yet but there is snow in the forcast ????but it’s cold & windy, -15C/4F but throwin the wind & it’s a balmy -27C/-20F, have I told you I love winter?????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, hope you have a great birthday
> Kaye, congratulations, I hope all works out well in the end, my oldest was so worried about becoming a dad but it was the best thing that ever happened to him & he's a great dad
> Rookie, how nice you could get together with Dawn & Jackie, amazing how many friendships KP has launched.
> Margaret, hope Brett is doing better today & they get some answers soon. It's so funny watching little ones develop, it seems once they start to talk the words just begin to flow out.
> It looks clear out this morning, the sun isn't really high enough to tell yet but there is snow in the forcast ????but it's cold & windy, -15C/4F but throwin the wind & it's a balmy -27C/-20F, have I told you I love winter?????????


Thank you, I think he'll be a good dad, I hope he'll be a good dad, we'll see. 
That is too cold for my blood this soon in the season. :sm06:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> finally added attachment.


Very good article, Joy. I didn't realize at first that you had written it. Did you often write for the paper?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. I wrote for the paper for a year or so. Then they got a new editor who didn’t want my writing. It was fun.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes a very Happy Birthday from me too Heather.
> 
> Kate I just edited my post after you posted so you likely missed that Elizabeth had Spaghetti Bolognese and ended up in a lovely mess just like Caitlyn. After all fingers are the best way to eat pasta aren't they?


No I had missed that. Luke is such a fussy eater and I know it's something he will eat, although recently I had to change to a smooth sauce (yes, shop bought!) as he decided he didn't like the "bits" (tomato!) anymore. I usually make a big batch and freeze it in portions for him which he knows as he told his mother that he wanted to stay for tea, and when she said that Gran might not have anything for him he replied, "She's ALWAYS got spaghetti for me!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. I think I crossed my eyes when they told me. lolol Good thing it was on the phone, I was less than excited when they first told me, so I think they were a bit disappointed by my reaction at first.


In the circumstances I think your reaction was very normal!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> No I had missed that. Luke is such a fussy eater and I know it's something he will eat, although recently I had to change to a smooth sauce (yes, shop bought!) as he decided he didn't like the "bits" (tomato!) anymore. I usually make a big batch and freeze it in portions for him which he knows as he told his mother that he wanted to stay for tea, and when she said that Gran might not have anything for him he replied, "She's ALWAYS got spaghetti for me!"


You are a dear to do shop bought sauce for him. Do you have a blender? Perhaps if you blend your delicious sauce the bits will become so small that he will eat it again. He might even want to help you blend it. Good thing you cook for him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


 :sm09: Lovely!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


Neat. Thanks for sharing. You are helping to raise a very sensitive young lady.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It did get pretty noisy round here last night. I watched a wonderful moving tribute Grammy awards to the BeeGees. It was tearful in parts especially when Celine Dion sang Immortality. I turned it up loud to drown out the noisy fireworks going on round our street. Can’t believe it’s 40 years since the movie Saturday Night Fever was made. I remember it well!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you. I wrote for the paper for a year or so. Then they got a new editor who didn't want my writing. It was fun.


It was the new editors loss I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> No I had missed that. Luke is such a fussy eater and I know it's something he will eat, although recently I had to change to a smooth sauce (yes, shop bought!) as he decided he didn't like the "bits" (tomato!) anymore. I usually make a big batch and freeze it in portions for him which he knows as he told his mother that he wanted to stay for tea, and when she said that Gran might not have anything for him he replied, "She's ALWAYS got spaghetti for me!"


LOL!!! Too funny.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> In the circumstances I think your reaction was very normal!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


Oh how sweet. 
Lol, no indeed, she's not a baby any longer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It did get pretty noisy round here last night. I watched a wonderful moving tribute Grammy awards to the BeeGees. It was tearful in parts especially when Celine Dion sang Immortality. I turned it up loud to drown out the noisy fireworks going on round our street. Can't believe it's 40 years since the movie Saturday Night Fever was made. I remember it well!


It really is, boy how Travolta has changed since the days of Saturday Night and Welcome Back Kotter. lol

Edit:
And Grease of course! lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Heather! (Busyworkerbee)


And from me! Have a wonderful day


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


That is so sweet :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It really is, boy how Travolta has changed since the days of Saturday Night and Welcome Back Kotter. lol
> 
> Edit:
> And Grease of course! lol


A friend of mine and I bought the records yes old vinyl ones, and sang and danced to the music a lot back then. Absolutely loved it!! 
I felt so sad seeing Barry Gibb, he's aged a lot and misses his brothers so much.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


Awww! Someone certainly knows how to appeal to her Gran. Bless.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just starting with fireworks here now, but as yet not too much of a problem. Fingers crossed....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A friend of mine and I bought the records yes old vinyl ones, and sang and danced to the music a lot back then. Absolutely loved it!!
> I felt so sad seeing Barry Gibb, he's aged a lot and misses his brothers so much.


We did that quite a bit too. lol

Yes, it is very sad that he's the last one, and the oldest of them too. Andy Gibb was a very sad loss, so young and so senseless.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We did that quite a bit too. lol
> 
> Yes, it is very sad that he's the last one, and the oldest of them too. Andy Gibb was a very sad loss, so young and so senseless.


Sure is, I'm feeling rather tearful with all these memories going on. They were born on Isle of Man where my ancestors are from.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, what sweet memories you are making for Caitlin and Luke.
KayeJo, thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used larger needles Jeanette , I used 5mm and Dk yarn and the hat measured in between 21- 22 inch , if you need bigger I would still use 5mm needles but use a thicker aran yarn .


Thank you; I'll do that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I was thinking about that actually, so keeping everything crossed that there were no drugs but if there were, that the babe will do just fine and have no limitations.
> I don't know yet, the next appointment should tell them that, I'm thinking probably June or July though.
> I think I'll go get some good flannel and make some burp cloths and receiving blankets with it.


July is a great birth month!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


That is so cute Kate , think i would have had tears too


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


Cherished moments.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can understand why she couldn't resist - they are tasty. i haven't had one for a long time fixed like that - which is the way it is to be done - I'm very envious gwen.--- sam



angelam said:


> Oooh Gwen, a Monte Christo Sandwich definitely sounds like something to avoid, but you have to have a treat now and again so enjoy it! :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Sending all good thoughts for Howard. Hope he gets some encouraging results on Tuesday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can understand why she couldn't resist - they are tasty. i haven't had one for a long time fixed like that - which is the way it is to be done - I'm very envious gwen.--- sam


I used to get really good Monte Cristo's here. 
http://gwenniesrestaurant.com


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> July is a great birth month!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sure is, I'm feeling rather tearful with all these memories going on. They were born on Isle of Man where my ancestors are from.


It's like saying goodbye to an era. 
Wonder if you're related somewhere back in history? Wouldn't that be cool.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's been storming here since last night. i don't know when it started but it has rained fairly steadily all day - with a big storm every couple hours and really putting down the water bigtime. and it is still going. but as i have said before 'one does not need to shovel the rain'. just talked to Heidi - she is stuck in meijers hoping the rain slows down a little. she has a golfing umbrella which does a good job --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, so glad Karen is doing better. I've never heard of that for hearing aids. Wow, that is wonderful.
> 
> Julie, healing would be best of all. Some of your symptoms remind me of what my mom had. She was able to have surgery and it fixed it but I'm hoping for healing.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can understand why she couldn't resist - they are tasty. i haven't had one for a long time fixed like that - which is the way it is to be done - I'm very envious gwen.--- sam


A Monte Cristo sandwich is indeed a treat! I haven't found a restaurant like Bennigans which had great Montecristo's. Cheddars' chain has one that's pretty darn good. I have 1/2 of it and save the rest for another day. I love any warm jam/preserves with it, but especially like a plum or raspberry/hot pepper one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's been storming here since last night. i don't know when it started but it has rained fairly steadily all day - with a big storm every couple hours and really putting down the water bigtime. and it is still going. but as i have said before 'one does not need to shovel the rain'. just talked to Heidi - she is stuck in meijers hoping the rain slows down a little. she has a golfing umbrella which does a good job --- sam


That's what we've had here for the last few day - pretty miserable weather, but we didn't let it dampen our spirits or fun. Just got home after taking Dawn back toward home - sure was a fun time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's been storming here since last night. i don't know when it started but it has rained fairly steadily all day - with a big storm every couple hours and really putting down the water bigtime. and it is still going. but as i have said before 'one does not need to shovel the rain'. just talked to Heidi - she is stuck in meijers hoping the rain slows down a little. she has a golfing umbrella which does a good job --- sam


A golfing umbrella is a great idea. Definitely worse places to be stuck than Meijers for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes that is a BIG plus.


Poledra65 said:


> From our mouths to Gods ears! :sm02:
> I hope that it all works out, Christopher is so excited to be a daddy, not ready, but excited, so I guess that's have the battle, at least he wants the baby.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh how precious!


KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well of course you did! Look at the name of the place! LOLOLOL.....pretty funny IMHO.


Poledra65 said:


> I used to get really good Monte Cristo's here.
> http://gwenniesrestaurant.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - the radiator in the wall - do you have a boiler that feeds hot water into them? do you work well? when i was growing up we had free standing radiators throuhout the house - coal fired. dad used to bank up the coal before he went to bed and early in the morning i could hear him shaking out the clinkers before he build up the fire.
i always waited till the boiler heated up and i could hear the hot water moving into the radiators. mother would put my clothes on a radiator downstairs since they got warm first. even though we were living in the parsonage we were expected to pay the heat - i think he was paying $3/ton which was pricy when dad only made $50 a sunday. and there were five of us. --- sam



KateB said:


> Caitlin is here for a sleepover as daddy is night shift and mummy is going out. I had to strip her before her tea as it was spaghetti bolognaise and that can be messy! She's so easy to feed (as was/is her dad) as she'll eat most things, unlike her big cousin who's a fussy eater just like his dad was.....I told DS#1 he'd got exactly the child he deserved when he got Luke!
> Note the new pink furry boots in the background!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We used to have a Bennigans which is where I used to get the Monte Cristo but it closed. Yes, Cheddar's was pretty darn good though I still think Bennigan's has them beat.

I am so excited! My DD just booked a flight for me to go to see my DB in Wisconsin the end of November. She found a super price for me (round trip) so I decided to go for it. I prefer road trips but this would be half of what driving would cost me since I'd have to stay overnight on the road.
I've cleared the dates with my DSIL but am keeping the trip a secret from DB. It also will be the weekend that he does the Santa bit up at Oshkosh (and may be his last time to do it due to his health) so I'm super excited to see him do Santa. I'll be counting the days.


RookieRetiree said:


> A Monte Cristo sandwich is indeed a treat! I haven't found a restaurant like Bennigans which had great Montecristo's. Cheddars' chain has one that's pretty darn good. I have 1/2 of it and save the rest for another day. I love any warm jam/preserves with it, but especially like a plum or raspberry/hot pepper one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wonderful you will get to surprise DB with a visit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, are you okay with the weather? We are under a tornado warning until 7pm. Very little wind, but some rain right now. 

Having a lazy day today. I picked up my DSIL yesterday morning early, and we went to my cousin's craft show an hour and a half away. It's a big show, very nice. We found a few goodies for gifts, but didn't get to see my cousin. Due to her hip replacement, she isn't yet able to sit for the whole show, so was only there the last 2 hours, and we left shortly after noon to come home. Then went to, and worked, a fundraiser/steak fry. It was in honor of a first responder who passed away, who did a lot of charity work for kids. $$ raised will go to childrens angel tree. I am whooped today! And the weather isn't helping. Moving very stiffly and slowly. Tomorrow is only to be 48°F. Last I looked at the weather, it's 67 now. Seems very similar to what the weather was like early November the year after we moved here! Hope we don't get the tornado or straight line winds that we did that year! Someone lost a roof in Sandusky, about 30-45 minutes west of me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I used to get really good Monte Cristo's here.
> http://gwenniesrestaurant.com


Wow Gwennie has many talents ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes that is a BIG plus.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great fun - i'm hoping dawn, jackie and sandy all make it to kap. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Kate: Love the photo of your little princess - I remember those days where it was easier to just put them in the bathtub right after dinner time.
> 
> Margaret: Sending up prayers - hope everything turns out okay.
> 
> I'm having a wonderful weekend: Yesterday Dawn (puplover) and I spent the day just hanging out and visiting the local yarn shop. Of course, we both found new projects to start. Then, last evening Jackie and Ken (JackLou) came over for dinner and visiting. Today, Dawn, Jackie and a neighbor (Sandy) who we've just met for the first time (joined KP a little while ago and she lives about 7 houses away from me) went over to Botanic Garden to see the Fiber Fest. Some wonderful items (with some hefty price tags). We did cut the day a little short as I needed to get home to watch DGS while DH went to a Memorial for one of his classmates. DD comes home tonight, so we'll be making the hand off back later on. Tomorrow, Dawn and I'll hit some shops before I take her back toward home. It's always a great time when she's here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> I did ask her what she might want for Christmas. Her birthday is the week before but I already have that covered. She has definite ideas of what she likes.
> It is a bit warmer than usual for Nov. here. It's expected to be about the same as today for the next few days---muggy and all. Cool down around Wednesday and stay in 60s most of the month. I am glad to not be getting ice


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did thank you I had a few dances with the pillows but once i got to sleep i stayed there till morning


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> kate - the radiator in the wall - do you have a boiler that feeds hot water into them? do you work well? when i was growing up we had free standing radiators throuhout the house - coal fired. dad used to bank up the coal before he went to bed and early in the morning i could hear him shaking out the clinkers before he build up the fire.
> i always waited till the boiler heated up and i could hear the hot water moving into the radiators. mother would put my clothes on a radiator downstairs since they got warm first. even though we were living in the parsonage we were expected to pay the heat - i think he was paying $3/ton which was pricy when dad only made $50 a sunday. and there were five of us. --- sam


Sam , we call it central heating , lots of houses here have it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm done with clue one, can't post a pic though, and have cast on and got my cuff partway done for the commissioned socks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm still at Vicky's about 6 hours later. Unable to find anything wrong with Brett butt hey are admitting him. Well transferring him to another hospital as the one he went to is full. Likely a virus.
> Vicky has been back and put Elizabeth to bed and has now gone back to give him a few necessary items.
> Elizabeth has been delightful and has finally started calling me Danma. And hasn't stopped! Looks like no more Mummy, Mum Ma etc.
> was saying to Vicky she is now a 2 year old. Her communication behaviour etc has matured in the last month. Vicky said yes a couple of months ago sh thought how different she was from two year olds but not now. But still delightful. no it is almost a month until she turns two you haven't missed anything.


I think I missed hearing about Brett. Sending healing thoughts his way. E sure is making lots of progress with her language skills!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, have you heard any more about your DGS?


No details. DDIL can be a bit too informative of what goes on in their lives on Facebook to suit me, but has not posted details, and even though she said she would keep me posted, has not. I do know he is spending the afternoon with his other grandpa today. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well of course you did! Look at the name of the place! LOLOLOL.....pretty funny IMHO.


Lol! Yes what are the odds of it being named Gwennies? It is or at least was, a fabulous place to eat, when you mentioned the monte cristo, it brought back the wonderful memories of many a great meal there, and the name to my mind. YUM!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We used to have a Bennigans which is where I used to get the Monte Cristo but it closed. Yes, Cheddar's was pretty darn good though I still think Bennigan's has them beat.
> 
> I am so excited! My DD just booked a flight for me to go to see my DB in Wisconsin the end of November. She found a super price for me (round trip) so I decided to go for it. I prefer road trips but this would be half of what driving would cost me since I'd have to stay overnight on the road.
> I've cleared the dates with my DSIL but am keeping the trip a secret from DB. It also will be the weekend that he does the Santa bit up at Oshkosh (and may be his last time to do it due to his health) so I'm super excited to see him do Santa. I'll be counting the days.


What a wonderful surprise that will be and I should know as my sister did it to me , hope you have a fantastic time with your brother Gwen


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


Aw, how sweet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We used to have a Bennigans which is where I used to get the Monte Cristo but it closed. Yes, Cheddar's was pretty darn good though I still think Bennigan's has them beat.
> 
> I am so excited! My DD just booked a flight for me to go to see my DB in Wisconsin the end of November. She found a super price for me (round trip) so I decided to go for it. I prefer road trips but this would be half of what driving would cost me since I'd have to stay overnight on the road.
> I've cleared the dates with my DSIL but am keeping the trip a secret from DB. It also will be the weekend that he does the Santa bit up at Oshkosh (and may be his last time to do it due to his health) so I'm super excited to see him do Santa. I'll be counting the days.


That's fantastic!! You will have a fabulous time and your DB will be so surprised and pleased.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, I looked at that, another rabbit hole that could use up hours????????????


I am installing it on my phone now. Also just installed the Zinnio app for magazines. TROUBLE! :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sam, are you okay with the weather? We are under a tornado warning until 7pm. Very little wind, but some rain right now.
> 
> Having a lazy day today. I picked up my DSIL yesterday morning early, and we went to my cousin's craft show an hour and a half away. It's a big show, very nice. We found a few goodies for gifts, but didn't get to see my cousin. Due to her hip replacement, she isn't yet able to sit for the whole show, so was only there the last 2 hours, and we left shortly after noon to come home. Then went to, and worked, a fundraiser/steak fry. It was in honor of a first responder who passed away, who did a lot of charity work for kids. $$ raised will go to childrens angel tree. I am whooped today! And the weather isn't helping. Moving very stiffly and slowly. Tomorrow is only to be 48°F. Last I looked at the weather, it's 67 now. Seems very similar to what the weather was like early November the year after we moved here! Hope we don't get the tornado or straight line winds that we did that year! Someone lost a roof in Sandusky, about 30-45 minutes west of me.


I certainly hope you don't get any tornado's. 
Our craft bazaar is right after Thanksgiving, so I'll be going to see what all they have for little gifts, if I ever get myself together, one year I might actually have a table but I somehow don't see me getting enough stuff made and not given away, to have a whole table.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pleased to report that Ringo seemed to pull through last night without too much fear. Unlike Fan we had a fireworks fiend close by.


Glad Ringo did will with the noise.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm done with clue one, can't post a pic though, and have cast on and got my cuff partway done for the commissioned socks.


Thats a lovely colour Kaye Jo . Look forward to see how tbey knit up .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow Gwennie has many talents ????


 :sm23: 
Yes she does!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate: Love the photo of your little princess - I remember those days where it was easier to just put them in the bathtub right after dinner time.
> 
> Margaret: Sending up prayers - hope everything turns out okay.
> 
> I'm having a wonderful weekend: Yesterday Dawn (puplover) and I spent the day just hanging out and visiting the local yarn shop. Of course, we both found new projects to start. Then, last evening Jackie and Ken (JackLou) came over for dinner and visiting. Today, Dawn, Jackie and a neighbor (Sandy) who we've just met for the first time (joined KP a little while ago and she lives about 7 houses away from me) went over to Botanic Garden to see the Fiber Fest. Some wonderful items (with some hefty price tags). We did cut the day a little short as I needed to get home to watch DGS while DH went to a Memorial for one of his classmates. DD comes home tonight, so we'll be making the hand off back later on. Tomorrow, Dawn and I'll hit some shops before I take her back toward home. It's always a great time when she's here.


Wonderful! Please give them hugs for me, if it isn't too late.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats a lovely colour Kaye Jo . Look forward to see how tbey knit up .


Thank you, it really is, and in good light you can really see the different colors in it, and it's soooo soft.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We used to have a Bennigans which is where I used to get the Monte Cristo but it closed. Yes, Cheddar's was pretty darn good though I still think Bennigan's has them beat.
> 
> I am so excited! My DD just booked a flight for me to go to see my DB in Wisconsin the end of November. She found a super price for me (round trip) so I decided to go for it. I prefer road trips but this would be half of what driving would cost me since I'd have to stay overnight on the road.
> I've cleared the dates with my DSIL but am keeping the trip a secret from DB. It also will be the weekend that he does the Santa bit up at Oshkosh (and may be his last time to do it due to his health) so I'm super excited to see him do Santa. I'll be counting the days.


Sounds like a big surprise for your DB, great that you'll get to see him doing his Santa bit. Enjoy the trip. How long is it since you last saw your DB?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great you're getting organized so early, wish I was, I'm not even sure what to buy. I have some things I want to make & that's not owing well, I reknit the sock after frogging the ribbing & had DS2 try it on????it's still too tight in the ankle so they will have to go to someone else & I'll start another pair. I also bought flip flops to make "boots" for DIL & now can't find them ????I know they were on the table in the sewing room but not now I guess they sprouted legs


What size shoe does he wear? For DH, DS and DB who wear size 12-12 1/2, I cast on 72 sts. None of them are small men. If that doesn't work, try adding another 4 sts. Then just knit the feet to the correct length.

I think we are going to do mostly money this year. Small gifts for something to open, then the bulk of it in cash, except for Arriana. The boys are old enough to understand that she gets things to open instead of money, and they will have fun shopping. I will probably give her a couple of dollars just so she can shop, too. I picked up a few things at the craft show yesterday. I have started stocking stuffers.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What a wonderful surprise that will be and I should know as my sister did it to me , hope you have a fantastic time with your brother Gwen


That's so sweet of your DD, and I can sense your excitement. Will you maybe help out as Santa's helpful elf? We will need pics.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was going to start on the kids coats this afternoon but forgot I needed to go to a funeral. A 25 year old from town was killed in a car accident last weekend. He was a bad young bugger, stealing & dealing drugs but his parents & grandparents are very nice people so I went for them. There is a huge family connection so it was a very big funeral, there was such a crowd, I didn't stay for the lunch after. One of my friends said hopefully his death will scare some others straight but remains to be seen.


I'm sorry to hear he was so young, and a trouble maker. Hope it scares some of his friends straight, but like you, I doubt it. I;m glad you went for the family. It the family who need us for support, not the ones who have passed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, finally here.

Put my foot in it at worksite last Thursday, so waiting for shifts again. Will be going into office today to pick up jacket and speak to a few people.

Excited for today as I pick up wheels. Will put pic up after I get home.

Not sure what is happening with heartkid DN, as docs have realised condition worse than thought. Will know tonight if original plans are going ahead or something else planned. Very hard for this active girl as she is not allowed to do the dance she loves at the moment, especially with big comp in new year.

Will try and catch up during the day.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

All the fireworks have finished now, and the moon is illuminating the sea through the scudding clouds, very atmospheric


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Can you make the heel flap a bit longer to give more room to get it over the ankle?
> Don't you just love the way things seem to get up and walk away with no help from anyone? lol I've been there.


I forgot about that! I do sometimes make the heel flap longer for my men's socks. Works well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sam , we call it central heating , lots of houses here have it.


Don't talk about central heating to me tonight! Earlier on I decided to "bleed" the radiator in the room that DS is staying in. It's the one that always needs doing at the start of winter. Turned the key a bit, then a bit more and a bit more and eventually could feel air coming out. Very, very slowly the warmth started to come through so (impatient) I turned the key a bit more.........whoosh, I had a fountain of water, then couldn't turn the valve back off!! Left DS with a towel and a bucket while I had to find something in the tool box that would do the job. Eventually managed it but I have one very wet carpet now. We keep checking to make sure it's still OK but he's frightened it might start leaking again in the night so he's stuck tape all around the valve! I told him to wear his wellies to bed! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the ongoing drama of Christopher and his girlfriend...
> I got a call yesterday that I'm going to join the ranks of grandmothers, they went to the doctor and it was confirmed.
> I have very mixed feelings.
> I do want a grandbaby, but I would really rather that it be born in a much more stable situation.
> ...


Oh my! Well, congratulations?! I will pray that she has not been doing drugs for some time so the baby will be healthy. And pray that they can make a good go of things. May I suggest that a DNA test be done after the baby is born, just in case it isn't Christopher's? Don't want to upset anyone with the suggestion, though. Poor Marla!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> She now informs us after wee, poo or fart :sm02:


 :sm02: Won't be long now, then!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> All the fireworks have finished now, and the moon is illuminating the sea through the scudding clouds, very atmospheric


Great picture Lin.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And Happy Birthday from me too... :sm11:


Happy Birthday, Heather!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja..I may make that fisherman's hat for DH. The sizing looks small and I can't tell by the construction as to whether to increase cast on #'s or to add rows is the best way to make it bigger. I may have to make one on larger needles to figure it out. I also think a plain yarn would be best as could get some strange striping. What do you think?


Check ravelry. I'm sure that there are lots of reviews and suggestions there. And check here on KP also. There have been a huge number here making them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Caught up at last. I've been reading through but not commenting much.
Heather, Happy belated Birthday to you. I think it's Monday by now with you but I hope you had a good day yesterday.
KayeJo, congratulations! As you say, not the ideal situation but hopeful they can deal with the problems and look forward to this baby. With you, David and Marla I'm sure they'll have plenty of support around them.Your needles are going to be smoking! 

I'm having trouble getting my Rome photos from my phone to laptop and then posting some here. To be honest, I'm a bit disappointed with them and wish I'd taken my camera instead of relying on the phone. Should've done it my way instead of listening to a teenager! Some time (soon I hope) I'll get some posted!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> Sunday morning here, not too many fireworks last night, but weather seems to be improving so will be a different story tonight being the 5th.
> Popped out for some Christmas items and got what I needed for good prices too. I like to get organised early and pickup things when I see them, otherwise they sell out which is frustrating. We have a good chain of stores called The Warehouse, where everyone gets a bargain. They sell everything plus the kitchen sink!
> and good prices too. It used to sell some really rubbish stuff, but has improved a lot in recent times. Several people were out buying fireworks so it will be noisy in our neighbourhood tonight.


Enjoy the fireworks, especially as others are buying them. Unfortunately Qld outlawed domestic fireworks over 40 years ago, think I was 8 at the time. Another case of big brother spoiling it for the majority because a few were injured every year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


Awe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We used to have a Bennigans which is where I used to get the Monte Cristo but it closed. Yes, Cheddar's was pretty darn good though I still think Bennigan's has them beat.
> 
> I am so excited! My DD just booked a flight for me to go to see my DB in Wisconsin the end of November. She found a super price for me (round trip) so I decided to go for it. I prefer road trips but this would be half of what driving would cost me since I'd have to stay overnight on the road.
> I've cleared the dates with my DSIL but am keeping the trip a secret from DB. It also will be the weekend that he does the Santa bit up at Oshkosh (and may be his last time to do it due to his health) so I'm super excited to see him do Santa. I'll be counting the days.


How nice! It will be a nice surprise for him, and a great visit for you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the ongoing drama of Christopher and his girlfriend...
> I got a call yesterday that I'm going to join the ranks of grandmothers, they went to the doctor and it was confirmed.
> I have very mixed feelings.
> I do want a grandbaby, but I would really rather that it be born in a much more stable situation.
> ...


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, congratulations, the prayer warriors will be on duty for mom and dear baby's health, and for stability in their relationship. Nice that you were invited to next doctor appointment. I had a giggle, too, about Marla being great grandma. I'm a great aunt and it sounds ever so much older than grandma!


Oh dear. Oh dear. You just made me realise that one day in not so distant future I may be a young great Aunt, 4 DNs are 18 or older.

Edit 3 Dear Nieces and 1 Dear Nephew


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I certainly hope you don't get any tornado's.
> Our craft bazaar is right after Thanksgiving, so I'll be going to see what all they have for little gifts, if I ever get myself together, one year I might actually have a table but I somehow don't see me getting enough stuff made and not given away, to have a whole table.


I hope not, too! It has started grumbling again. I think we will be having it off and on all evening. Yuck. Think I am going up to the convenience store up the road for chicken for supper soon. I'll wait for it to settle down again before I go, though.

Well, you might get enough made, but the hard part would be not giving it away, first!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, finally here.
> 
> Put my foot in it at worksite last Thursday, so waiting for shifts again. Will be going into office today to pick up jacket and speak to a few people.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you have put your foot in it at work. Hope you get some good shifts soon. Prayers for DN continue.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Heather ( busyworkerbee) hope  you are having a wonderful time ????


Thank you. It was a good day


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, radar is showing it is going to get worse before better. DH just left to get our chicken for dinner, so I don't have to go out. Tornado warning is south of us, but may shift north again. We will be keeping track of it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. It was a lovely day, DM bought me a new outfit and took me to bingo, she won, not me. Then DS made a lovely roast dinner.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Oh dear. Just heard on our news that there has been another mass shooting. This time in a church somewhere near San Antonio. Many casualties, maybe around 20 killed. So sad for all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh dear. Just heard on our news that there has been another mass shooting. This time in a church somewhere near San Antonio. Many casualties, maybe around 20 killed. So sad for all.


I heard that too on the radio, it's just never ending lately, so sad.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - the radiator in the wall - do you have a boiler that feeds hot water into them? do you work well? when i was growing up we had free standing radiators throuhout the house - coal fired. dad used to bank up the coal before he went to bed and early in the morning i could hear him shaking out the clinkers before he build up the fire.
> i always waited till the boiler heated up and i could hear the hot water moving into the radiators. mother would put my clothes on a radiator downstairs since they got warm first. even though we were living in the parsonage we were expected to pay the heat - i think he was paying $3/ton which was pricy when dad only made $50 a sunday. and there were five of us. --- sam


Yes we have a gas-fired boiler, Sam. We actually got a new one installed about a year ago (the old one was nearly 30 years old) and we've found our heating bills are about half what they were as this boiler is much more efficient.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I just bought my weekly magazine and found this gem, out of the mouths of babes.
Title Talk is Cheep.
Miss four had been overheard swearing at kindergarten, when we got home I scolded her for using bad language.
She asked how I knew and I said “a little bird told me” The child replied, “Well I’m not feeding those bloody birds anymore “


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We used to have a Bennigans which is where I used to get the Monte Cristo but it closed. Yes, Cheddar's was pretty darn good though I still think Bennigan's has them beat.
> 
> I am so excited! My DD just booked a flight for me to go to see my DB in Wisconsin the end of November. She found a super price for me (round trip) so I decided to go for it. I prefer road trips but this would be half of what driving would cost me since I'd have to stay overnight on the road.
> I've cleared the dates with my DSIL but am keeping the trip a secret from DB. It also will be the weekend that he does the Santa bit up at Oshkosh (and may be his last time to do it due to his health) so I'm super excited to see him do Santa. I'll be counting the days.


Sounds like a wonderful trip - you'll be be HIS Santa present!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Great picture Lin.


Thanks! Maybe you can get a similar one from your radiator flood? I hope it dries out quickly, but what a panic :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Don't talk about central heating to me tonight! Earlier on I decided to "bleed" the radiator in the room that DS is staying in. It's the one that always needs doing at the start of winter. Turned the key a bit, then a bit more and a bit more and eventually could feel air coming out. Very, very slowly the warmth started to come through so (impatient) I turned the key a bit more.........whoosh, I had a fountain of water, then couldn't turn the valve back off!! Left DS with a towel and a bucket while I had to find something in the tool box that would do the job. Eventually managed it but I have one very wet carpet now. We keep checking to make sure it's still OK but he's frightened it might start leaking again in the night so he's stuck tape all around the valve! I told him to wear his wellies to bed! :sm23: :sm23:


Oh gosh I can just see that. Ive done it before today but not that bad thank goodness, . Hope son stays dry and carpet is ok


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> All the fireworks have finished now, and the moon is illuminating the sea through the scudding clouds, very atmospheric


Wonderful photo!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> All the fireworks have finished now, and the moon is illuminating the sea through the scudding clouds, very atmospheric


Beautiful picture Lin. All quiet here too, was nt to bad at all


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Don't talk about central heating to me tonight! Earlier on I decided to "bleed" the radiator in the room that DS is staying in. It's the one that always needs doing at the start of winter. Turned the key a bit, then a bit more and a bit more and eventually could feel air coming out. Very, very slowly the warmth started to come through so (impatient) I turned the key a bit more.........whoosh, I had a fountain of water, then couldn't turn the valve back off!! Left DS with a towel and a bucket while I had to find something in the tool box that would do the job. Eventually managed it but I have one very wet carpet now. We keep checking to make sure it's still OK but he's frightened it might start leaking again in the night so he's stuck tape all around the valve! I told him to wear his wellies to bed! :sm23: :sm23:


Know how that feels.....the fountain of water, not wearing wellies in bed!.....I hope at least it was clean water, we had black gungy stuff come out of ours. :sm19:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I just bought my weekly magazine and found this gem, out of the mouths of babes.
> Title Talk is Cheep.
> Miss four had been overheard swearing at kindergarten, when we got home I scolded her for using bad language.
> She asked how I knew and I said "a little bird told me" The child replied, "Well I'm not feeding those bloody birds anymore "


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pouring out now. Lost satalite signal on the tv. DH must be waiting for them to cook the chicken, or waiting out the rain, as he is not back yet. Ah, there he is! TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Pouring out now. Lost satalite signal on the tv. DH must be waiting for them to cook the chicken, or waiting out the rain, as he is not back yet. Ah, there he is! TTYL


Hope you stay safe Tami


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have your flips on? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have the ISSU app but just bookmarked this. Thanks Bonnie!
> 
> Hannah's boyfriend's birthday is today so he is here for dinner. I grilled out steaks, baked sweet potatoes, green beans &
> tomatoes. Bought him a small carrot cake for dessert. We are just sitting around watching tv. It is so warm the furnace is off and ceiling fan is running. I'll be so glad when mother nature decides what season it is.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Know how that feels.....the fountain of water, not wearing wellies in bed!.....I hope at least it was clean water, we had black gungy stuff come out of ours. :sm19:


DSs smart remark was "well at least you got your carpet cleaned" My reply "not with the colour of that water" I'll have to wait until it all dries out and see what it's like.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very good article joy - i really enjoyed it. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> finally added attachment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

more excitement for you - know what you will be knitting for the next month and months. when will the bby arrive. --- sam


Poledra65 said:


> Well, the ongoing drama of Christopher and his girlfriend...
> I got a call yesterday that I'm going to join the ranks of grandmothers, they went to the doctor and it was confirmed.
> I have very mixed feelings.
> I do want a grandbaby, but I would really rather that it be born in a much more stable situation.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What size shoe does he wear? For DH, DS and DB who wear size 12-12 1/2, I cast on 72 sts. None of them are small men. If that doesn't work, try adding another 4 sts. Then just knit the feet to the correct length.
> 
> I think we are going to do mostly money this year. Small gifts for something to open, then the bulk of it in cash, except for Arriana. The boys are old enough to understand that she gets things to open instead of money, and they will have fun shopping. I will probably give her a couple of dollars just so she can shop, too. I picked up a few things at the craft show yesterday. I have started stocking stuffers.


I need to start gathering stocking stuffers too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that guy faulks (?) day? --- sam



TNS said:


> You must be relieved. Last night's firework displays weren't too close by but tonight is the 5th so may get lots more closer individual bonfire night parties....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, finally here.
> 
> Put my foot in it at worksite last Thursday, so waiting for shifts again. Will be going into office today to pick up jacket and speak to a few people.
> 
> ...


Too bad you have to wait for shifts, hopefully they will be easy to come by. 
Great that you get your transportation today, congrats on that!
I pray that all goes well for your DN, such a hard situation for her, not being able to do the things she loves, and scary for the rest of you. 
Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> All the fireworks have finished now, and the moon is illuminating the sea through the scudding clouds, very atmospheric


That's gorgeous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I forgot about that! I do sometimes make the heel flap longer for my men's socks. Works well.


 :sm09: Hahaha, that's where I got the idea, I remembered you saying that you did that. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Don't talk about central heating to me tonight! Earlier on I decided to "bleed" the radiator in the room that DS is staying in. It's the one that always needs doing at the start of winter. Turned the key a bit, then a bit more and a bit more and eventually could feel air coming out. Very, very slowly the warmth started to come through so (impatient) I turned the key a bit more.........whoosh, I had a fountain of water, then couldn't turn the valve back off!! Left DS with a towel and a bucket while I had to find something in the tool box that would do the job. Eventually managed it but I have one very wet carpet now. We keep checking to make sure it's still OK but he's frightened it might start leaking again in the night so he's stuck tape all around the valve! I told him to wear his wellies to bed! :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm06: Oh no! I sure hope you don't have any other issues with it. 
:sm23: He needs floaties on his bed. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my! Well, congratulations?! I will pray that she has not been doing drugs for some time so the baby will be healthy. And pray that they can make a good go of things. May I suggest that a DNA test be done after the baby is born, just in case it isn't Christopher's? Don't want to upset anyone with the suggestion, though. Poor Marla!


Thank you. No you aren't, Marla already said she's going to demand he get a DNA test, whether it upsets the girlfriend or not.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you stay safe Tami


Thanks. We are fine. It is already past us. Rain is pretty much over with. At least for now. Don't expect more nasty weather for the rest of the night. Probably more rain though, which we could do without now. We brought the rain gauge in last week so it didn't freeze and break. I wish I had put it back out for the day. It won't get cold enough tonight to worry about, but I didn't do it. The town we go to near Sam to watch trains has had 3" today.It wouldn't surprise me if we didn't get that much at least.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in the chorus - happy birthday heather and many more. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Heather ( busyworkerbee) hope you are having a wonderful time ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Caught up at last. I've been reading through but not commenting much.
> Heather, Happy belated Birthday to you. I think it's Monday by now with you but I hope you had a good day yesterday.
> KayeJo, congratulations! As you say, not the ideal situation but hopeful they can deal with the problems and look forward to this baby. With you, David and Marla I'm sure they'll have plenty of support around them.Your needles are going to be smoking!
> 
> I'm having trouble getting my Rome photos from my phone to laptop and then posting some here. To be honest, I'm a bit disappointed with them and wish I'd taken my camera instead of relying on the phone. Should've done it my way instead of listening to a teenager! Some time (soon I hope) I'll get some posted!


Thank you, I sure hope that it all goes well. 
Lol! I need to get a camera too, I don't like the quality on my phone, even though they are pretty good, they aren't as nice as I'd like for vacation photos.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> DSs smart remark was "well at least you got your carpet cleaned" My reply "not with the colour of that water" I'll have to wait until it all dries out and see what it's like.


Oh no. If you had to spring a leak in your radiator, the least it could have done was leak clean water! Hope you can just clean the carpet and have it be fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm09: Hahaha, that's where I got the idea, I remembered you saying that you did that. :sm24:


 :sm02: Can you tell it's been a while since I knit socks for them?!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS BACK}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear. Oh dear. You just made me realise that one day in not so distant future I may be a young great Aunt, 4 DNs are 18 or older.
> 
> Edit 3 Dear Nieces and 1 Dear Nephew


LOL! It can happen in the blink of an eye.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. No you aren't, Marla already said she's going to demand he get a DNA test, whether it upsets the girlfriend or not.


I'm glad I didn't, and good for Marla! It would be just too convenient for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope not, too! It has started grumbling again. I think we will be having it off and on all evening. Yuck. Think I am going up to the convenience store up the road for chicken for supper soon. I'll wait for it to settle down again before I go, though.
> 
> Well, you might get enough made, but the hard part would be not giving it away, first!


YUCK!! It's been an icky day here not wet but chilly and grey. My dingbat husband though, decided to go fishing about an hour ago. lol I told him it's called an addiction. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, radar is showing it is going to get worse before better. DH just left to get our chicken for dinner, so I don't have to go out. Tornado warning is south of us, but may shift north again. We will be keeping track of it.


Ewe!!! I sure hope it doesn't hit anyone's homes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I sure hope that it all goes well.
> Lol! I need to get a camera too, I don't like the quality on my phone, even though they are pretty good, they aren't as nice as I'd like for vacation photos.


My phone doesn't take very good pictures either. It might be the case I have on it, as it did do pretty good when I got it, and I forget to clean the view finder on the case. I try to take the camera when we are going to go somewhere I know I'm going to want pictures, but do forget most of the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes. It was a lovely day, DM bought me a new outfit and took me to bingo, she won, not me. Then DS made a lovely roast dinner.


To bad you didn't win, but nice that your DM did. 
I've got roast in the oven now, a good roast is great anytime. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh dear. Just heard on our news that there has been another mass shooting. This time in a church somewhere near San Antonio. Many casualties, maybe around 20 killed. So sad for all.


Yes, I saw that on the tv, the pastors 14yr old daughter is among the dead, and the shooter is dead. So sad and so senseless.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I just bought my weekly magazine and found this gem, out of the mouths of babes.
> Title Talk is Cheep.
> Miss four had been overheard swearing at kindergarten, when we got home I scolded her for using bad language.
> She asked how I knew and I said "a little bird told me" The child replied, "Well I'm not feeding those bloody birds anymore "


Lol!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUCK!! It's been an icky day here not wet but chilly and grey. My dingbat husband though, decided to go fishing about an hour ago. lol I told him it's called an addiction. lolol


It was dry when we went to breakfast this morning, but by the time we did a bit of running around and got gas, it had started to rain. Yes, and addiction for sure! He should have gone a little earlier! It should be getting dark at your house pretty soon, shouldn't it?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ewe!!! I sure hope it doesn't hit anyone's homes.


So do I!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

such wonderful memories grandchildren give us. --- sam



KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a great trip to look forward to. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> We used to have a Bennigans which is where I used to get the Monte Cristo but it closed. Yes, Cheddar's was pretty darn good though I still think Bennigan's has them beat.
> 
> I am so excited! My DD just booked a flight for me to go to see my DB in Wisconsin the end of November. She found a super price for me (round trip) so I decided to go for it. I prefer road trips but this would be half of what driving would cost me since I'd have to stay overnight on the road.
> I've cleared the dates with my DSIL but am keeping the trip a secret from DB. It also will be the weekend that he does the Santa bit up at Oshkosh (and may be his last time to do it due to his health) so I'm super excited to see him do Santa. I'll be counting the days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pouring out now. Lost satalite signal on the tv. DH must be waiting for them to cook the chicken, or waiting out the rain, as he is not back yet. Ah, there he is! TTYL


He should have taken a rowboat. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> more excitement for you - know what you will be knitting for the next month and months. when will the bby arrive. --- sam


Yes, I will be knitting, for sure. 
Don't know for sure yet, I'm guessing between June and July.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm02: Can you tell it's been a while since I knit socks for them?!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My phone doesn't take very good pictures either. It might be the case I have on it, as it did do pretty good when I got it, and I forget to clean the view finder on the case. I try to take the camera when we are going to go somewhere I know I'm going to want pictures, but do forget most of the time.


I'd probably forget the camera too to be honest. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was dry when we went to breakfast this morning, but by the time we did a bit of running around and got gas, it had started to rain. Yes, and addiction for sure! He should have gone a little earlier! It should be getting dark at your house pretty soon, shouldn't it?


It's dusk now. I think if he could find his hat with the light on it, he'd just stay out til it got way too cold or he got hungry. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't mean to insult you - i know it is central heat - i was just curious whether it was hot water or steam. and whether you had the boiler? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sam , we call it central heating , lots of houses here have it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear. Oh dear. You just made me realise that one day in not so distant future I may be a young great Aunt, 4 DNs are 18 or older.
> 
> Edit 3 Dear Nieces and 1 Dear Nephew


You made me giggle!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, turned on news when I read your post. 26 dead, how tragic.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lin, enjoyed pic.

Sam, thank you so much. I’d forgotten about this article. My friend was cleaning her files and mailed it to me. I posted here and on fb. On fb my dear Dr. Iresha Goonesinghe liked it so well she reposted to one of her sites. Made me blush.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you are safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just walked recycling to the center at the end of the street and it started raining. Raspberries!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He should have taken a rowboat. lol


Surprisingly, he came home dry. He parked right next to the door to get the chicken.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd probably forget the camera too to be honest. lol


Then I don't feel lonely! :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's dusk now. I think if he could find his hat with the light on it, he'd just stay out til it got way too cold or he got hungry. lol


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you are safe.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just walked recycling to the center at the end of the street and it started raining. Raspberries!!!!


 :sm03: We need a raspberries emoji!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Surprisingly, he came home dry. He parked right next to the door to get the chicken.


David just walked in about 5 minutes ago, he got rained on walking home from the river. lol It's only about 3 blocks away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm03: We need a raspberries emoji!


Yes we do!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It has been a couple of years now and then it was only for less than a day since he was attending a conference. Before that it also was just a few hours since he had just flown down down for his FIL's funeral. It will be good to see him for several days. We are very opposite in many ways;
he is very conservative and you probably can tell I am not (Haha). We do get along pretty well though and I am anxious to see him as he has sounded a bit down lately. He has had quite a time mentally and physically adjusting to his limitations since he had the quadruple bypass surgery &
pacemaker surgery a little over a year ago. I am hoping the surprise visit will help boost him up some. He is 10 years older than I am.

Oh, just to be clear, DD made the reservations for me but I'm paying for them. She just used an account she has and was able to get cheaper prices for me. I do greatly appreciate her doing this for me. DH knew I've been concerned about my DB and surprised me with the $$ to pay for the trip kind of as an early B-day present.



angelam said:


> Sounds like a big surprise for your DB, great that you'll get to see him doing his Santa bit. Enjoy the trip. How long is it since you last saw your DB?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes we do!!!


???????? is a substitute!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, I won't be a Santa's helper. This is a huge event that the flight museum/EAA at Oshkosh airport puts on. He has been Santa to thousands of kids over the past 15-20 years. Last year they started a Santa's breakfast too. I hope to get pictures for sure.


 TNS said:


> That's so sweet of your DD, and I can sense your excitement. Will you maybe help out as Santa's helpful elf? We will need pics.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has been a couple of years now and then it was only for less than a day since he was attending a conference. Before that it also was just a few hours since he had just flown down down for his FIL's funeral. It will be good to see him for several days. We are very opposite in many ways;
> he is very conservative and you probably can tell I am not (Haha). We do get along pretty well though and I am anxious to see him as he has sounded a bit down lately. He has had quite a time mentally and physically adjusting to his limitations since he had the quadruple bypass surgery &
> pacemaker surgery a little over a year ago. I am hoping the surprise visit will help boost him up some. He is 10 years older than I am.


I hope that your visit will help get him over the hump too, and hopefully his stint as Santa again will help also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> ???????? is a substitute!!


LOL!!! 
I don't have either of those though on my laptop. :sm13:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good! It is a wise thing to do under the circumstances that have occurred with the on again off again relationship and situations that have transpired.



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. No you aren't, Marla already said she's going to demand he get a DNA test, whether it upsets the girlfriend or not.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!
> I don't have either of those though on my laptop. :sm13:


Never mind, we will understand ''raspberries''. or %#%&z1_.; grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm going to head to bed early since our time changed I'm a little tired. Keeping all in prayer whether you think you need them or not along with sending everyone a big {{{HUG}}}. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We used to have a Bennigans which is where I used to get the Monte Cristo but it closed. Yes, Cheddar's was pretty darn good though I still think Bennigan's has them beat.
> 
> I am so excited! My DD just booked a flight for me to go to see my DB in Wisconsin the end of November. She found a super price for me (round trip) so I decided to go for it. I prefer road trips but this would be half of what driving would cost me since I'd have to stay overnight on the road.
> I've cleared the dates with my DSIL but am keeping the trip a secret from DB. It also will be the weekend that he does the Santa bit up at Oshkosh (and may be his last time to do it due to his health) so I'm super excited to see him do Santa. I'll be counting the days.


That's fantastic-wish Oshkosh was closer to me!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> what great fun - i'm hoping dawn, jackie and sandy all make it to kap. --- sam


So far, it's all a go!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wonderful Brantley and yourvDD support your trip to DB.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonderful! Please give them hugs for me, if it isn't too late.


Hugs all around(((((Teapartiers)))))))!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, radar is showing it is going to get worse before better. DH just left to get our chicken for dinner, so I don't have to go out. Tornado warning is south of us, but may shift north again. We will be keeping track of it.


Praying you're staying safe.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh dear. Just heard on our news that there has been another mass shooting. This time in a church somewhere near San Antonio. Many casualties, maybe around 20 killed. So sad for all.


Very sad- just saw the news. Prayers for all.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello friends it has been awhile since I've been here . Thank you for the updates of the tea party weeks ! Have tried to keep up but it didn't always work. This summer has been a different one for me , I went for reconstruction in July after waiting a year from my cancer surgery. Needless to say for awhile I was back to see the surgeon every two weeks, the hospital he works out of is a three hour trip one way ! What a drain for a couple of days after, with a lot of prayer I'm pretty sure the infection is gone . I have been given antibiotics to hold in case it shows up again.
We have had two little foster boys since the week after my surgery. One is two who didn't talk at all and his one year old brother. We are starting to finally hear a few words from the two year old ( I'm excited) and at times he tries new words.i have so much to share but don't want to write a text book.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends it has been awhile since I've been here . Thank you for the updates of the tea party weeks ! Have tried to keep up but it didn't always work. This summer has been a different one for me , I went for reconstruction in July after waiting a year from my cancer surgery. Needless to say for awhile I was back to see the surgeon every two weeks, the hospital he works out of is a three hour trip one way ! What a drain for a couple of days after, with a lot of prayer I'm pretty sure the infection is gone . I have been given antibiotics to hold in case it shows up again.
> We have had two little foster boys since the week after my surgery. One is two who didn't talk at all and his one year old brother. We are starting to finally hear a few words from the two year old ( I'm excited) and at times he tries new words.i have so much to share but don't want to write a text book.


So good to see you. Continued prayers!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David just walked in about 5 minutes ago, he got rained on walking home from the river. lol It's only about 3 blocks away.


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs all around(((((Teapartiers)))))))!


I'm in! (((((((((((Teapartiers)))))))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying you're staying safe.


We are.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends it has been awhile since I've been here . Thank you for the updates of the tea party weeks ! Have tried to keep up but it didn't always work. This summer has been a different one for me , I went for reconstruction in July after waiting a year from my cancer surgery. Needless to say for awhile I was back to see the surgeon every two weeks, the hospital he works out of is a three hour trip one way ! What a drain for a couple of days after, with a lot of prayer I'm pretty sure the infection is gone . I have been given antibiotics to hold in case it shows up again.
> We have had two little foster boys since the week after my surgery. One is two who didn't talk at all and his one year old brother. We are starting to finally hear a few words from the two year old ( I'm excited) and at times he tries new words.i have so much to share but don't want to write a text book.


So good to see you! Please, write that book! I'm glad the infection is gone, and wishing you continued good health.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Congrats to all the new babies in families ! I just love being a Grandma ! My little Sarah who is in prekindergarten was here with her Mom and brothers to visit us (as we have been away) wanted to have a sleepover she left so sad as school is tomorrow. Sure touched my heart.
October we went with our DS and his little family to Hawaii what a beautiful vacation, then spent a week at their home in BC climbing mountains , and touring around Vancouver, Stanley park, and Fort Langley 
Learned on our vacation our youngest son gave his beautiful girl friend a engagement ring when they visited the Grand Canyon. Phoned us and sent a video of him getting down on one knee to ask her ! If that wasn't enough excitement our DS & DD told us they will be adding to their family in June ! Of course the way we found out was at DD mothers birthday party it was on the cake she gave her Mom ! Will print a picture. So I will get another daughter and another Grand !!!!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

This is the little man who will be a big brother Tobias


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Would also like to give sympathy to those who have suffered loss my prayers continue for you. Off to read more of the tea parties I missed. Will show you some of my projects later


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good! It is a wise thing to do under the circumstances that have occurred with the on again off again relationship and situations that have transpired.


 :sm24: 
Agreed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Never mind, we will understand ''raspberries''. or %#%&z1_.; grrrrrrrrr!


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm going to head to bed early since our time changed I'm a little tired. Keeping all in prayer whether you think you need them or not along with sending everyone a big {{{HUG}}}. TTYL


Sweet dreams.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Congrats to all the new babies in families ! I just love being a Grandma ! My little Sarah who is in prekindergarten was here with her Mom and brothers to visit us (as we have been away) wanted to have a sleepover she left so sad as school is tomorrow. Sure touched my heart.
> October we went with our DS and his little family to Hawaii what a beautiful vacation, then spent a week at their home in BC climbing mountains , and touring around Vancouver, Stanley park, and Fort Langley
> Learned on our vacation our youngest son gave his beautiful girl friend a engagement ring when they visited the Grand Canyon. Phoned us and sent a video of him getting down on one knee to ask her ! If that wasn't enough excitement our DS & DD told us they will be adding to their family in June ! Of course the way we found out was at DD mothers birthday party it was on the cake she gave her Mom ! Will print a picture. So I will get another daughter and another Grand !!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> This is the little man who will be a big brother Tobias


Tobias is a handsome little guy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad Ringo did will with the noise.


Thanks, Tami.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> All the fireworks have finished now, and the moon is illuminating the sea through the scudding clouds, very atmospheric


As you say, very atmospheric! It was a beautiful full moon a couple of days ago, but I was really tired and the shots I took were with the phone, and I did not know how to disable the flash- so I won't be sharing them!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow 29 pages already. I sure have been slow to get reading on here. I worked a few hours after church today. Tomorrow is art class for Matthew, Tuesday I have a meeting after work, Wednesday I am meeting a young lady to show her some simple projects to make Christmas gifts Friday and Saturday are more busy days. The weeks seem to fly by.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Tobias is a handsome little guy!


Thank you ! He doesn't know this Nanna that well as we live so far away. For the two weeks we were with them he would let Papa hold and pick him up but for me it was a different story ????


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

My DS beautiful wife (who I call my DD and I relaxing in Hawaii) she said she had a hard time to keep her baby news from me as she was still having sickness during the day .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow a awesome picture ! Is the towel crocheted across the top ?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Tami.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba, so glad you had reconstruction surgery. Sorry you had infection. Bless you and your DH for fostering. The need is great and stable loving families hard to find. Congratulations on a new DIL and on upcoming new grand baby. What a fun way to tell her mom!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you ! He doesn't know this Nanna that well as we live so far away. For the two weeks we were with them he would let Papa hold and pick him up but for me it was a different story ????


Facebook chat Grandma Bubba! Or facetime on iPhones/iPads/apple computers. We do it with Arriana when we travel for extended periods.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My DS beautiful wife (who I call my DD and I relaxing in Hawaii) she said she had a hard time to keep her baby news from me as she was still having sickness during the day .


Two beautiful ladies!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba, Tobias is a handsome boy. Envy you trip to HI!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs all around(((((Teapartiers)))))))!


I'm in {{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends it has been awhile since I've been here . Thank you for the updates of the tea party weeks ! Have tried to keep up but it didn't always work. This summer has been a different one for me , I went for reconstruction in July after waiting a year from my cancer surgery. Needless to say for awhile I was back to see the surgeon every two weeks, the hospital he works out of is a three hour trip one way ! What a drain for a couple of days after, with a lot of prayer I'm pretty sure the infection is gone . I have been given antibiotics to hold in case it shows up again.
> We have had two little foster boys since the week after my surgery. One is two who didn't talk at all and his one year old brother. We are starting to finally hear a few words from the two year old ( I'm excited) and at times he tries new words.i have so much to share but don't want to write a text book.


Goodness, you have been busy!
I'm very glad that you've gotten rid of the antibiotics, good that they gave you extras to have on hand. 
Wonderful that the 2 yr old is starting to speak, that's a major plus. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Congrats to all the new babies in families ! I just love being a Grandma ! My little Sarah who is in prekindergarten was here with her Mom and brothers to visit us (as we have been away) wanted to have a sleepover she left so sad as school is tomorrow. Sure touched my heart.
> October we went with our DS and his little family to Hawaii what a beautiful vacation, then spent a week at their home in BC climbing mountains , and touring around Vancouver, Stanley park, and Fort Langley
> Learned on our vacation our youngest son gave his beautiful girl friend a engagement ring when they visited the Grand Canyon. Phoned us and sent a video of him getting down on one knee to ask her ! If that wasn't enough excitement our DS & DD told us they will be adding to their family in June ! Of course the way we found out was at DD mothers birthday party it was on the cake she gave her Mom ! Will print a picture. So I will get another daughter and another Grand !!!!


Ooh!!!! Congrats on both the upcoming wedding and the new grandbaby!!!!!! How exciting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> This is the little man who will be a big brother Tobias


Wonderful news. Lovely trips also. Looking forward to reading your book about your recent events.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> This is the little man who will be a big brother Tobias


Awe, isn't he just a cutie!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wow 29 pages already. I sure have been slow to get reading on here. I worked a few hours after church today. Tomorrow is art class for Matthew, Tuesday I have a meeting after work, Wednesday I am meeting a young lady to show her some simple projects to make Christmas gifts Friday and Saturday are more busy days. The weeks seem to fly by.


Both Matthew's drawing and your towel holder are fabulous. 
You are so busy, you make the energizer bunny look lazy. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you ! He doesn't know this Nanna that well as we live so far away. For the two weeks we were with them he would let Papa hold and pick him up but for me it was a different story ????


Can you skype with him so that he gets more used to spending time with you?
Don't worry, you'll be fast friends in no time, he'll be attached at the hip whenever you are together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My DS beautiful wife (who I call my DD and I relaxing in Hawaii) she said she had a hard time to keep her baby news from me as she was still having sickness during the day .


Great photo!! You are both beautiful!.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I have so missed time with my tea party friends ! Sorry to those who I've missed important life times. I'm busy right now trying to get hats done for my nephew and neices children for our family Christmas. I'm doing Paw patrol hats ( a children's cartoon ) found out today I have a extra week YAHOO!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Two beautiful ladies!


indeed they are!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I've finally finished my Swedish weave blanket and started a new one.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

New blanket, this is what it will look like. Not mine I've just started


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought this one was hilarious! Another from mjs:



http://imgur.com/heSvI


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> indeed they are!


Thank you so much


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> New blanket, this is what it will look like. Not mine I've just started


Wow, that is a beauty!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

It is fun to do so glad my friend showed me all I had to do was show her how to crochet slippers . I've got her doing picture blankets


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> New blanket, this is what it will look like. Not mine I've just started


That's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I have so missed time with my tea party friends ! Sorry to those who I've missed important life times. I'm busy right now trying to get hats done for my nephew and neices children for our family Christmas. I'm doing Paw patrol hats ( a children's cartoon ) found out today I have a extra week YAHOO!!!


An extra week on projects is always good. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> It is fun to do so glad my friend showed me all I had to do was show her how to crochet slippers . I've got her doing picture blankets


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The 15yr old across the street was sitting with me Saturday at the clinic (lecture and demonstration) that our Naturopath was giving and she asked if I had extra yarn and needles, of course I do, lol, so she cast on a pair of socks to give it another try, she was just here a bit ago to work her first heel, she's well started, so I think she'll be fine, she'll be back if she has questions though. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba love, lovely blanket.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No I had missed that. Luke is such a fussy eater and I know it's something he will eat, although recently I had to change to a smooth sauce (yes, shop bought!) as he decided he didn't like the "bits" (tomato!) anymore. I usually make a big batch and freeze it in portions for him which he knows as he told his mother that he wanted to stay for tea, and when she said that Gran might not have anything for him he replied, "She's ALWAYS got spaghetti for me!"


Such a good Gran????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> It did get pretty noisy round here last night. I watched a wonderful moving tribute Grammy awards to the BeeGees. It was tearful in parts especially when Celine Dion sang Immortality. I turned it up loud to drown out the noisy fireworks going on round our street. Can't believe it's 40 years since the movie Saturday Night Fever was made. I remember it well!


I loved the BeeGees music even before Saturday Night Fever & it's hard to believe it's been 40 years since then. How did we get so old so fast?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We used to have a Bennigans which is where I used to get the Monte Cristo but it closed. Yes, Cheddar's was pretty darn good though I still think Bennigan's has them beat.
> 
> I am so excited! My DD just booked a flight for me to go to see my DB in Wisconsin the end of November. She found a super price for me (round trip) so I decided to go for it. I prefer road trips but this would be half of what driving would cost me since I'd have to stay overnight on the road.
> I've cleared the dates with my DSIL but am keeping the trip a secret from DB. It also will be the weekend that he does the Santa bit up at Oshkosh (and may be his last time to do it due to his health) so I'm super excited to see him do Santa. I'll be counting the days.


That's great, you will have such fun & what a surprise for your DB


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Don't talk about central heating to me tonight! Earlier on I decided to "bleed" the radiator in the room that DS is staying in. It's the one that always needs doing at the start of winter. Turned the key a bit, then a bit more and a bit more and eventually could feel air coming out. Very, very slowly the warmth started to come through so (impatient) I turned the key a bit more.........whoosh, I had a fountain of water, then couldn't turn the valve back off!! Left DS with a towel and a bucket while I had to find something in the tool box that would do the job. Eventually managed it but I have one very wet carpet now. We keep checking to make sure it's still OK but he's frightened it might start leaking again in the night so he's stuck tape all around the valve! I told him to wear his wellies to bed! :sm23: :sm23:


Oh, no, what a mess. We heat with propane & have a forced air furnace so thankfully no mess except dust. We also burn wood in our fireplace. Except for big places like hospitals heating with water is rare here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes we have a gas-fired boiler, Sam. We actually got a new one installed about a year ago (the old one was nearly 30 years old) and we've found our heating bills are about half what they were as this boiler is much more efficient.


I thought you lived in quite a new house from the photos you've shared.  I'm surprised it's 30 years old. We have had an energy efficient furnace since building 34 years ago & considering our climate heat our house quite cheaply


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I saw that on the tv, the pastors 14yr old daughter is among the dead, and the shooter is dead. So sad and so senseless.


That's so terrible! What posses people to do such things


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends it has been awhile since I've been here . Thank you for the updates of the tea party weeks ! Have tried to keep up but it didn't always work. This summer has been a different one for me , I went for reconstruction in July after waiting a year from my cancer surgery. Needless to say for awhile I was back to see the surgeon every two weeks, the hospital he works out of is a three hour trip one way ! What a drain for a couple of days after, with a lot of prayer I'm pretty sure the infection is gone . I have been given antibiotics to hold in case it shows up again.
> We have had two little foster boys since the week after my surgery. One is two who didn't talk at all and his one year old brother. We are starting to finally hear a few words from the two year old ( I'm excited) and at times he tries new words.i have so much to share but don't want to write a text book.


Great to hear from you, Jackie. I'm glad you've finally beat the infection & hope you are back to normal soon. 
Those two little guys are so lucky to have you & your DH to look after them.
Great photos of lovely ladies & Tobias is a cutie.
Congratulations on the new additions to the family.
Your blankets are lovely, it's been years since I've done that, we learned in Home EC. At school


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Try 2

My new, for me, scooter,
It is a Piaggio MP3 and 250cc of grunt

Try 3 with pic


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i didn't mean to insult you - i know it is central heat - i was just curious whether it was hot water or steam. and whether you had the boiler? --- sam


I didnt even think you had insulted me Sam , i just know there are lots of different ways and names in countries for heating , some houses here had a hot air system were they had ventilation holes in rooms and hot air was blown in , not a system i would like


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends it has been awhile since I've been here . Thank you for the updates of the tea party weeks ! Have tried to keep up but it didn't always work. This summer has been a different one for me , I went for reconstruction in July after waiting a year from my cancer surgery. Needless to say for awhile I was back to see the surgeon every two weeks, the hospital he works out of is a three hour trip one way ! What a drain for a couple of days after, with a lot of prayer I'm pretty sure the infection is gone . I have been given antibiotics to hold in case it shows up again.
> We have had two little foster boys since the week after my surgery. One is two who didn't talk at all and his one year old brother. We are starting to finally hear a few words from the two year old ( I'm excited) and at times he tries new words.i have so much to share but don't want to write a text book.


Hello jackie , its really nice to hear from you , glad to hear the infection is gone and fingers crossed it stays away , please write a book anytime you feel like it , we will enjoy reading it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> This is the little man who will be a big brother Tobias


He is a little cutie , and congratulations , congratulations ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> My DS beautiful wife (who I call my DD and I relaxing in Hawaii) she said she had a hard time to keep her baby news from me as she was still having sickness during the day .


Hello Jackie really nice to see you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Wow 29 pages already. I sure have been slow to get reading on here. I worked a few hours after church today. Tomorrow is art class for Matthew, Tuesday I have a meeting after work, Wednesday I am meeting a young lady to show her some simple projects to make Christmas gifts Friday and Saturday are more busy days. The weeks seem to fly by.


Thats a really nice towel holder Mary . 
Mathew you drawing is looking great it will make a wonderful gift


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We survived, but it was noisy and close- over now though!


Am glad that is over. We didnt have anything at all near me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I've finally finished my Swedish weave blanket and started a new one.


Its gorgeous


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> From our mouths to Gods ears! :sm02:
> I hope that it all works out, Christopher is so excited to be a daddy, not ready, but excited, so I guess that's have the battle, at least he wants the baby.


Yes that is definitely a plus for sure. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Try 2
> 
> My new, for me, scooter,
> It is a Piaggio MP3 and 250cc of grunt
> ...


That looks great Heather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Beatiful blue skies again today but definitly a lot colder than it has been was -5 when i woke up but its warmed up slightly to - 3 now time to start wrapping up 
Saw a beautiful hat pattern over on ravelry that i think i will try for myself once i finish the postbox and the new coat pattern ive started , although the coat might turn into a tiny bolero/ shrug if i dont get the pattern to look like whats in my head ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, hope you have a great birthday
> Kaye, congratulations, I hope all works out well in the end, my oldest was so worried about becoming a dad but it was the best thing that ever happened to him & he's a great dad
> Rookie, how nice you could get together with Dawn & Jackie, amazing how many friendships KP has launched.
> Margaret, hope Brett is doing better today & they get some answers soon. It's so funny watching little ones develop, it seems once they start to talk the words just begin to flow out.
> It looks clear out this morning, the sun isn't really high enough to tell yet but there is snow in the forcast ????but it's cold & windy, -15C/4F but throwin the wind & it's a balmy -27C/-20F, have I told you I love winter?????????


 :sm06: Oh golly and it's not even Winter yet. Brrrrr.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gwen, that will be a wonderful trip to see your DB. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't mean to insult you - i know it is central heat - i was just curious whether it was hot water or steam. and whether you had the boiler? --- sam


It is hot water and I'm sure Sonja wasn't insulted in the least Sam and neither was I! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends it has been awhile since I've been here . Thank you for the updates of the tea party weeks ! Have tried to keep up but it didn't always work. This summer has been a different one for me , I went for reconstruction in July after waiting a year from my cancer surgery. Needless to say for awhile I was back to see the surgeon every two weeks, the hospital he works out of is a three hour trip one way ! What a drain for a couple of days after, with a lot of prayer I'm pretty sure the infection is gone . I have been given antibiotics to hold in case it shows up again.
> We have had two little foster boys since the week after my surgery. One is two who didn't talk at all and his one year old brother. We are starting to finally hear a few words from the two year old ( I'm excited) and at times he tries new words.i have so much to share but don't want to write a text book.


I'd be very happy to read your "book" although with all you have going on, I don't know where you'd find the time to write it! How great that the little one is now beginning to speak and a great testament to your care of him. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> New blanket, this is what it will look like. Not mine I've just started


Those are both beautiful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> No I had missed that. Luke is such a fussy eater and I know it's something he will eat, although recently I had to change to a smooth sauce (yes, shop bought!) as he decided he didn't like the "bits" (tomato!) anymore. I usually make a big batch and freeze it in portions for him which he knows as he told his mother that he wanted to stay for tea, and when she said that Gran might not have anything for him he replied, "She's ALWAYS got spaghetti for me!"


Aww how cute. Funny Luke. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


Aaaaaawwww. They just melt your heart dont they?

Haha., we tell them so often that they are a "big girl" now.... lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you lived in quite a new house from the photos you've shared. I'm surprised it's 30 years old. We have had an energy efficient furnace since building 34 years ago & considering our climate heat our house quite cheaply


Our house was actually built in the 1930's so it's over 80 years old! It's been extended twice - loft conversion adding 3 bedrooms and dormer windows in the 70's (before we bought it) and the extension at the back that we put on in 1994, which was my mum's granny flat and is now my kitchen, utility room and shower room. It had central heating put in around 1960's and the new boiler is the third one it's had.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Try 2
> 
> My new, for me, scooter,
> It is a Piaggio MP3 and 250cc of grunt
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


Saying prayers and sending good thoughts.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow a awesome picture ! Is the towel crocheted across the top ?


I knitted the towel holder and then fed the towel through a loop.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, wonderful you will get to surprise DB with a visit.


 :sm24: How exciting Gwen!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sam, are you okay with the weather? We are under a tornado warning until 7pm. Very little wind, but some rain right now.
> 
> Having a lazy day today. I picked up my DSIL yesterday morning early, and we went to my cousin's craft show an hour and a half away. It's a big show, very nice. We found a few goodies for gifts, but didn't get to see my cousin. Due to her hip replacement, she isn't yet able to sit for the whole show, so was only there the last 2 hours, and we left shortly after noon to come home. Then went to, and worked, a fundraiser/steak fry. It was in honor of a first responder who passed away, who did a lot of charity work for kids. $$ raised will go to childrens angel tree. I am whooped today! And the weather isn't helping. Moving very stiffly and slowly. Tomorrow is only to be 48°F. Last I looked at the weather, it's 67 now. Seems very similar to what the weather was like early November the year after we moved here! Hope we don't get the tornado or straight line winds that we did that year! Someone lost a roof in Sandusky, about 30-45 minutes west of me.


Gosh you were busy! Lovely to raise money for children. Very scary with a tornado warning, hoping it didnt amount to much.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no. If you had to spring a leak in your radiator, the least it could have done was leak clean water! Hope you can just clean the carpet and have it be fine.


I've inspected it more closely this morning and it's not as bad is it might have been, I think we managed to catch most of the water with towels and buckets. I think a bit of elbow grease might clean it up OK.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


I will certainly keep him in my prayers. He sure has had his struggles in recent years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Am glad that is over. We didnt have anything at all near me.


You also have a fireworks ban?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


Oh no . Sorry to hear that Kate , hope he's feeling better soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


Sorry to hear of this Kate- positive thoughts of course.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive been watching the new season of Blue Planet . I love watching anything David Attenborough makes , this series is all about the creatures in the oceans . There is a species of fish were the male is just downright weird looking with a big bulbous head and ogre like teeth , the female is a lot smaller and no bulbous head or teeth . The twist is that at the age of 10ish the female goes into hiding and through a change , comes out male, bulbous head , ogre teeth the lot , wow all I can say is thank goodness i wake up in the morning and dont go through the full change the Dolly Parton hair is quite enough ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends it has been awhile since I've been here . Thank you for the updates of the tea party weeks ! Have tried to keep up but it didn't always work. This summer has been a different one for me , I went for reconstruction in July after waiting a year from my cancer surgery. Needless to say for awhile I was back to see the surgeon every two weeks, the hospital he works out of is a three hour trip one way ! What a drain for a couple of days after, with a lot of prayer I'm pretty sure the infection is gone . I have been given antibiotics to hold in case it shows up again.
> We have had two little foster boys since the week after my surgery. One is two who didn't talk at all and his one year old brother. We are starting to finally hear a few words from the two year old ( I'm excited) and at times he tries new words.i have so much to share but don't want to write a text book.


Good to see you back Bubba Love but I understand you not having much time to be on here. It must have been very tiring having two small boys so soon after surgery and having to make long trips back to see the surgeon every two weeks. I hope that all the surgery is behind you now and you can concentrate on your boys and enjoy hearing their speech develop.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Both Matthew's drawing and your towel holder are fabulous.
> You are so busy, you make the energizer bunny look lazy. :sm24:


Thank you. I never realize how busy I am until I write out what I am doing or have done. I have been knitting other items but just didn't write it all out. I am exploring different patterns. I did a vintage mitten pattern for a 2 year old size. The pattern did not make sense at times so I followed my own intuition to make it work. I have made some coasters for mugs to set on to demonstrate a simple and inexpensive gift to give for Christmas.

Matthew has been busy making his ceramics as well as drawing. He should have quite a few pieces done by the end of the month.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> All the fireworks have finished now, and the moon is illuminating the sea through the scudding clouds, very atmospheric


I love it. Magical :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> New blanket, this is what it will look like. Not mine I've just started


Beautiful blankets.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> All the fireworks have finished now, and the moon is illuminating the sea through the scudding clouds, very atmospheric


Wow that is an amazing photo.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Don't talk about central heating to me tonight! Earlier on I decided to "bleed" the radiator in the room that DS is staying in. It's the one that always needs doing at the start of winter. Turned the key a bit, then a bit more and a bit more and eventually could feel air coming out. Very, very slowly the warmth started to come through so (impatient) I turned the key a bit more.........whoosh, I had a fountain of water, then couldn't turn the valve back off!! Left DS with a towel and a bucket while I had to find something in the tool box that would do the job. Eventually managed it but I have one very wet carpet now. We keep checking to make sure it's still OK but he's frightened it might start leaking again in the night so he's stuck tape all around the valve! I told him to wear his wellies to bed! :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm06: Oh my!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> I just bought my weekly magazine and found this gem, out of the mouths of babes.
> Title Talk is Cheep.
> Miss four had been overheard swearing at kindergarten, when we got home I scolded her for using bad language.
> She asked how I knew and I said "a little bird told me" The child replied, "Well I'm not feeding those bloody birds anymore "


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been watching the new season of Blue Planet . I love watching anything David Attenborough makes , this series is all about the creatures in the oceans . There is a species of fish were the male is just downright weird looking with a big bulbous head and ogre like teeth , the female is a lot smaller and no bulbous head or teeth . The twist is that at the age of 10ish the female goes into hiding and through a change , comes out male, bulbous head , ogre teeth the lot , wow all I can say is thank goodness i wake up in the morning and dont go through the full change the Dolly Parton hair is quite enough ????


Good Lord! I watch it when I can- usually on at a time when I am at my lowest ebb- I watched Attenborough as a child back in 1955 when we were still in Scotland and had a television that went snowy every time a car went along the road. He is such good value. Another I loved to watch was Jacques Cousteau.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Oh dear. Just heard on our news that there has been another mass shooting. This time in a church somewhere near San Antonio. Many casualties, maybe around 20 killed. So sad for all.


Just terrible., so sad.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beatiful blue skies again today but definitly a lot colder than it has been was -5 when i woke up but its warmed up slightly to - 3 now time to start wrapping up
> Saw a beautiful hat pattern over on ravelry that i think i will try for myself once i finish the postbox and the new coat pattern ive started , although the coat might turn into a tiny bolero/ shrug if i dont get the pattern to look like whats in my head ????


Beautiful bright sunny morning here too but we had the first frost last night. Winter is here!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


Sending healing thoughts for your DB. Hope they can get any infection under control quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> This is the little man who will be a big brother Tobias


He looks so happy :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!
> I don't have either of those though on my laptop. :sm13:


Me either... lol. Re... rasberries emojo.... we really need a heart one also


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Wow 29 pages already. I sure have been slow to get reading on here. I worked a few hours after church today. Tomorrow is art class for Matthew, Tuesday I have a meeting after work, Wednesday I am meeting a young lady to show her some simple projects to make Christmas gifts Friday and Saturday are more busy days. The weeks seem to fly by.


Matthews work to really coming along so beautifully. Love the towel holder :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> New blanket, this is what it will look like. Not mine I've just started


Beautiful work on the first one and the second one will be fabulous.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one was hilarious! Another from mjs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends it has been awhile since I've been here . Thank you for the updates of the tea party weeks ! Have tried to keep up but it didn't always work. This summer has been a different one for me , I went for reconstruction in July after waiting a year from my cancer surgery. Needless to say for awhile I was back to see the surgeon every two weeks, the hospital he works out of is a three hour trip one way ! What a drain for a couple of days after, with a lot of prayer I'm pretty sure the infection is gone . I have been given antibiotics to hold in case it shows up again.
> We have had two little foster boys since the week after my surgery. One is two who didn't talk at all and his one year old brother. We are starting to finally hear a few words from the two year old ( I'm excited) and at times he tries new words.i have so much to share but don't want to write a text book.


Great to hear from you again. I hope all the infection is gone now completely., something you really didnt need for sure. 
So glad the little one is starting to talk now.

We would love to read your text book..... so do share anytime.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Try 2
> 
> My new, for me, scooter,
> It is a Piaggio MP3 and 250cc of grunt
> ...


I love it :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


Thoughts and prayers for him.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> This is the little man who will be a big brother Tobias


Aaww he is a cutie. And congratulations all round. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had to share an Aw moment with Caitlin last night - she woke up about 1am and was half crying, half shouting, "Gran, I need a song!" I went through and settled her back down and sang "Twinkle, twinkle little star" for her and a wee voice said, "Thank you, Gran." Brought a tear to my eye! When she went to bed at first I had sung "Go to sleep my baby..." and was told "No, I'm not a baby I'm a big girl!" so I had to substitute "Go to sleep my Caitlin....!"


Very cute- but did it have to be 1.30 in the morning? So she has grown up clearly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh!!!! Congrats on both the upcoming wedding and the new grandbaby!!!!!! How exciting!


Two more TP babies next year! Our little family is growing and growing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I've finally finished my Swedish weave blanket and started a new one.


Wow! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I never realize how busy I am until I write out what I am doing or have done. I have been knitting other items but just didn't write it all out. I am exploring different patterns. I did a vintage mitten pattern for a 2 year old size. The pattern did not make sense at times so I followed my own intuition to make it work. I have made some coasters for mugs to set on to demonstrate a simple and inexpensive gift to give for Christmas.
> 
> Matthew has been busy making his ceramics as well as drawing. He should have quite a few pieces done by the end of the month.


You are busy. Matthews ceramics are great. I have my fingers crossed for the lid in the second firing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We used to have a Bennigans which is where I used to get the Monte Cristo but it closed. Yes, Cheddar's was pretty darn good though I still think Bennigan's has them beat.
> 
> I am so excited! My DD just booked a flight for me to go to see my DB in Wisconsin the end of November. She found a super price for me (round trip) so I decided to go for it. I prefer road trips but this would be half of what driving would cost me since I'd have to stay overnight on the road.
> I've cleared the dates with my DSIL but am keeping the trip a secret from DB. It also will be the weekend that he does the Santa bit up at Oshkosh (and may be his last time to do it due to his health) so I'm super excited to see him do Santa. I'll be counting the days.


How exciting- and how lovely of DD to do that for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

David is now back at work- and surprise surprise he didn't finish the kitchen-or even get any of it usable! He has made some progress but I'm now wondering if I will have one by next Christmas seeing the speed he worked the last few months.
He did though find someone to put in the air conditioner so now we can be cool in summer- and then warm in winter as it is a reverse cycle so heats or cools. So one step of progress made.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Try 2
> 
> My new, for me, scooter,
> It is a Piaggio MP3 and 250cc of grunt
> ...


That is a cool looking scooter! Well done. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is now back at work- and surprise surprise he didn't finish the kitchen-or even get any of it usable! He has made some progress but I'm now wondering if I will have one by next Christmas seeing the speed he worked the last few months.
> He did though find someone to put in the air conditioner so now we can be cool in summer- and then warm in winter as it is a reverse cycle so heats or cools. So one step of progress made.


You are very forgiving and long suffering.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


Oh dear, sorry to hear that. Hope he is well again soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You also have a fireworks ban?


Yes it is illegal here for private fireworks. Only the major organised ones are allowed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, finally here.
> 
> Put my foot in it at worksite last Thursday, so waiting for shifts again. Will be going into office today to pick up jacket and speak to a few people.
> 
> ...


Hope you can find some work again soon.
Not good about your DN's condition- hopefully they can determine a plan that will enable her to continue with her dancing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is illegal here for private fireworks. Only the major organised ones are allowed.


I really wish that were the case here. We have the usual burns - and a man fell into a bonfire. Numerous call-outs for the Fire Service. Wellington the capital has had their last Guy Fawkes- they are shifting the display to mid winter and the Maori New Year- Matariki, which I think is a brilliant idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Enjoy the fireworks, especially as others are buying them. Unfortunately Qld outlawed domestic fireworks over 40 years ago, think I was 8 at the time. Another case of big brother spoiling it for the majority because a few were injured every year.


We stopped them because of the fire risk- usually by now we have had a number of hot days and things are very dry and so a real risk of them causing fires.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David is now back at work- and surprise surprise he didn't finish the kitchen-or even get any of it usable! He has made some progress but I'm now wondering if I will have one by next Christmas seeing the speed he worked the last few months.
> He did though find someone to put in the air conditioner so now we can be cool in summer- and then warm in winter as it is a reverse cycle so heats or cools. So one step of progress made.


Well I am glad you have heating/cooling now at least. And I was so hoping for the kitchen for you.... slow and steady!? :sm19:

How is Brett?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends it has been awhile since I've been here . Thank you for the updates of the tea party weeks ! Have tried to keep up but it didn't always work. This summer has been a different one for me , I went for reconstruction in July after waiting a year from my cancer surgery. Needless to say for awhile I was back to see the surgeon every two weeks, the hospital he works out of is a three hour trip one way ! What a drain for a couple of days after, with a lot of prayer I'm pretty sure the infection is gone . I have been given antibiotics to hold in case it shows up again.
> We have had two little foster boys since the week after my surgery. One is two who didn't talk at all and his one year old brother. We are starting to finally hear a few words from the two year old ( I'm excited) and at times he tries new words.i have so much to share but don't want to write a text book.


Do hope the infection is now under control
It is exciting watching them learn to speak isn't it? I had forgotten how exciting it is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Congrats to all the new babies in families ! I just love being a Grandma ! My little Sarah who is in prekindergarten was here with her Mom and brothers to visit us (as we have been away) wanted to have a sleepover she left so sad as school is tomorrow. Sure touched my heart.
> October we went with our DS and his little family to Hawaii what a beautiful vacation, then spent a week at their home in BC climbing mountains , and touring around Vancouver, Stanley park, and Fort Langley
> Learned on our vacation our youngest son gave his beautiful girl friend a engagement ring when they visited the Grand Canyon. Phoned us and sent a video of him getting down on one knee to ask her ! If that wasn't enough excitement our DS & DD told us they will be adding to their family in June ! Of course the way we found out was at DD mothers birthday party it was on the cake she gave her Mom ! Will print a picture. So I will get another daughter and another Grand !!!!


How exciting for you on all fronts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one was hilarious! Another from mjs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Do hope the infection is now under control
> It is exciting watching them learn to speak isn't it? I had forgotten how exciting it is.


It sure is.... Serena was playing with some My little ponies that had bit and pieces that attach on the ponies.... she says to me "they actually have accessories!" LOL. Big words for little girl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Try 2
> 
> My new, for me, scooter,
> It is a Piaggio MP3 and 250cc of grunt
> ...


How good for you to have wheels again after so long without.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


Oh no that isn't good- and he had been doing so well as well. Your spelling is right BTW.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been watching the new season of Blue Planet . I love watching anything David Attenborough makes , this series is all about the creatures in the oceans . There is a species of fish were the male is just downright weird looking with a big bulbous head and ogre like teeth , the female is a lot smaller and no bulbous head or teeth . The twist is that at the age of 10ish the female goes into hiding and through a change , comes out male, bulbous head , ogre teeth the lot , wow all I can say is thank goodness i wake up in the morning and dont go through the full change the Dolly Parton hair is quite enough ????


Imagine going to bed at night with your wife next to you and waking up and finding an ugly male next to you. :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good to see you back Bubba Love but I understand you not having much time to be on here. It must have been very tiring having two small boys so soon after surgery and having to make long trips back to see the surgeon every two weeks. I hope that all the surgery is behind you now and you can concentrate on your boys and enjoy hearing their speech develop.


I'm tired after a day of Elizabeth let alone all the time and another younger one as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> How exciting- and how lovely of DD to do that for you.


I see it was DH who was so thoughtful, DD just did the actual booking for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Bubba Love. So wonderful that the little 2 yr old is starting to talk some and try new words. I'm sure being in your loving care has been a key factor in this development. What a blessing you are. Also so thankful the infection is now gone and with prayer that phase in your life is over and moving upwards.

By the way, feel free to write as much as you want to share. Love "books" .


Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends it has been awhile since I've been here . Thank you for the updates of the tea party weeks ! Have tried to keep up but it didn't always work. This summer has been a different one for me , I went for reconstruction in July after waiting a year from my cancer surgery. Needless to say for awhile I was back to see the surgeon every two weeks, the hospital he works out of is a three hour trip one way ! What a drain for a couple of days after, with a lot of prayer I'm pretty sure the infection is gone . I have been given antibiotics to hold in case it shows up again.
> We have had two little foster boys since the week after my surgery. One is two who didn't talk at all and his one year old brother. We are starting to finally hear a few words from the two year old ( I'm excited) and at times he tries new words.i have so much to share but don't want to write a text book.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I am glad you have heating/cooling now at least. And I was so hoping for the kitchen for you.... slow and steady!? :sm19:
> 
> How is Brett?


David spoke to Vicky a while ago- Brett is starting to complain about the aches etc so he must be getting better according to Vicky.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a charmer he is! Congrats on becoming a grandma again!


Bubba Love said:


> This is the little man who will be a big brother Tobias


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure is.... Serena was playing with some My little ponies that had bit and pieces that attach on the ponies.... she says to me "they actually have accessories!" LOL. Big words for little girl.


Nearly as big as her!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Drawing looking wonderful. Also love the towel holder.


pacer said:


> Wow 29 pages already. I sure have been slow to get reading on here. I worked a few hours after church today. Tomorrow is art class for Matthew, Tuesday I have a meeting after work, Wednesday I am meeting a young lady to show her some simple projects to make Christmas gifts Friday and Saturday are more busy days. The weeks seem to fly by.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket!


Bubba Love said:


> I've finally finished my Swedish weave blanket and started a new one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome new ride Heather. I've never seen a scooter with 2 front wheels. Be save and may it give you many years of good service.


busyworkerbee said:


> Try 2
> 
> My new, for me, scooter,
> It is a Piaggio MP3 and 250cc of grunt
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a difference a few hours can make in plans. I've cancelled my trip to see DB. SIL is not feeling well and worried she won't be up to company....so I cancelled and will try to go sometime in March or April. Guess it just isn't meant to be for now. I'm not terribly disappointed and who knows perhaps I'll drive when I do go. I do love a nice road trip. Oh well, that's life.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness.


angelam said:


> I've inspected it more closely this morning and it's not as bad is it might have been, I think we managed to catch most of the water with towels and buckets. I think a bit of elbow grease might clean it up OK.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Must be reading too fast as I missed that your DB was back in the hospital KateB. Keeping him in prayers; he's really had a time of it this past year.


pacer said:


> I will certainly keep him in my prayers. He sure has had his struggles in recent years.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure is.... Serena was playing with some My little ponies that had bit and pieces that attach on the ponies.... she says to me "they actually have accessories!" LOL. Big words for little girl.


Watching them grow is such a joy and I love hearing all the stores.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew's talents are unbounding! I love the lidded pots. Sure hope the one that cracked the first firing survives. Matthew, you are an artist through and through.


pacer said:


> Thank you. I never realize how busy I am until I write out what I am doing or have done. I have been knitting other items but just didn't write it all out. I am exploring different patterns. I did a vintage mitten pattern for a 2 year old size. The pattern did not make sense at times so I followed my own intuition to make it work. I have made some coasters for mugs to set on to demonstrate a simple and inexpensive gift to give for Christmas.
> 
> Matthew has been busy making his ceramics as well as drawing. He should have quite a few pieces done by the end of the month.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> David spoke to Vicky a while ago- Brett is starting to complain about the aches etc so he must be getting better according to Vicky.


So sorry he still has aches, but hope that it is progress.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a difference a few hours can make in plans. I've cancelled my trip to see DB. SIL is not feeling well and worried she won't be up to company....so I cancelled and will try to go sometime in March or April. Guess it just isn't meant to be for now. I'm not terribly disappointed and who knows perhaps I'll drive when I do go. I do love a nice road trip. Oh well, that's life.


It is a shame though to not be able to get there- especially as you had got excited about it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a difference a few hours can make in plans. I've cancelled my trip to see DB. SIL is not feeling well and worried she won't be up to company....so I cancelled and will try to go sometime in March or April. Guess it just isn't meant to be for now. I'm not terribly disappointed and who knows perhaps I'll drive when I do go. I do love a nice road trip. Oh well, that's life.


So sorry to hear of this. Oshkosh is best visited in the warmer months.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, was that tornado close to you. I looked up Celina, OH, which I think is where the tornado was and it looks like it is just 58 miles from you. Too close for comfort.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

True but I will when the time is right. I'm telling myself that going when it will be warmer will be better. Whatever...


darowil said:


> It is a shame though to not be able to get there- especially as you had got excited about it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a difference a few hours can make in plans. I've cancelled my trip to see DB. SIL is not feeling well and worried she won't be up to company....so I cancelled and will try to go sometime in March or April. Guess it just isn't meant to be for now. I'm not terribly disappointed and who knows perhaps I'll drive when I do go. I do love a nice road trip. Oh well, that's life.


I am sorry your trip is cancelled. It is something to look forward to in the spring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a difference a few hours can make in plans. I've cancelled my trip to see DB. SIL is not feeling well and worried she won't be up to company....so I cancelled and will try to go sometime in March or April. Guess it just isn't meant to be for now. I'm not terribly disappointed and who knows perhaps I'll drive when I do go. I do love a nice road trip. Oh well, that's life.


That is a pity- but it sounds like the caring decision.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, sorry you had to cancel trip to DB. Hope you can make a road trip in the Spring. I, too, love a good road trip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent the evening at oldest DD's house with the youngest two grands until older two got home. (DD on an overnight trip). DH and I took the two out to dinner. Hannah was going to go there but has started getting a sore throat and didn't want to spread any germs to them and asked me if I could do it instead. It was a nice visit and eating out. Definitely splurged food wise; had a Monte Cristo Sandwich. If you've never heard of it, it has ham, turkey, a couple of cheeses then battered and deep fried then sprinkled with powdered sugar. You then dip it in a delicious raspberry sauce to eat it. Simply divine and definitely NOT something I should be eating. No regrets! Anyway, I'm really tired so will hit the hay very soon.
> 
> Before I sign off, my dear cousin's DH suffered a TIA last night. They ran a bunch of tests at the hospital and he is home now. Will have carotid arteries checked on Tuesday and appointment with his regular doctor on Thursday. Would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Howard. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks for the new tea party to all involved in keeping it going. {{{{HUGS to everyone}}}}


Sending prayers for Howard.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think you need to make more bags of wheat! Then you don't have to share, and you have multiple bags for multiple places. I quite often have one at my feet, and one snuggled to my tummy. Quick way to warm up! Oh, and I can't understand why the well insulated back side gets so cold, either, as mine is the same!


I've never heard of using bags of wheat...always learning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> David is now back at work- and surprise surprise he didn't finish the kitchen-or even get any of it usable! He has made some progress but I'm now wondering if I will have one by next Christmas seeing the speed he worked the last few months.
> He did though find someone to put in the air conditioner so now we can be cool in summer- and then warm in winter as it is a reverse cycle so heats or cools. So one step of progress made.


Air conditioner is good , at least its a step in the right direction


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm still at Vicky's about 6 hours later. Unable to find anything wrong with Brett butt hey are admitting him. Well transferring him to another hospital as the one he went to is full. Likely a virus.
> Vicky has been back and put Elizabeth to bed and has now gone back to give him a few necessary items.
> Elizabeth has been delightful and has finally started calling me Danma. And hasn't stopped! Looks like no more Mummy, Mum Ma etc.
> was saying to Vicky she is now a 2 year old. Her communication behaviour etc has matured in the last month. Vicky said yes a couple of months ago sh thought how different she was from two year olds but not now. But still delightful. no it is almost a month until she turns two you haven't missed anything.


Sending positive thoughts for Brett.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin is here for a sleepover as daddy is night shift and mummy is going out. I had to strip her before her tea as it was spaghetti bolognaise and that can be messy! She's so easy to feed (as was/is her dad) as she'll eat most things, unlike her big cousin who's a fussy eater just like his dad was.....I told DS#1 he'd got exactly the child he deserved when he got Luke!
> Note the new pink furry boots in the background!


Is she as sweet as she looks???


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great you're getting organized so early, wish I was, I'm not even sure what to buy. I have some things I want to make & that's not owing well, I reknit the sock after frogging the ribbing & had DS2 try it on????it's still too tight in the ankle so they will have to go to someone else & I'll start another pair. I also bought flip flops to make "boots" for DIL & now can't find them ????I know they were on the table in the sewing room but not now I guess they sprouted legs


I got a few gifts last week at our local Garden Centre. I heard the first Christmas ad this morning. Too soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> David spoke to Vicky a while ago- Brett is starting to complain about the aches etc so he must be getting better according to Vicky.


Hope he is getting better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Try 2
> 
> My new, for me, scooter,
> It is a Piaggio MP3 and 250cc of grunt
> ...


Congratulations on your new wheels! I've never seen a bike with wheels like that in front


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I didnt even think you had insulted me Sam , i just know there are lots of different ways and names in countries for heating , some houses here had a hot air system were they had ventilation holes in rooms and hot air was blown in , not a system i would like


That's what most people have here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a difference a few hours can make in plans. I've cancelled my trip to see DB. SIL is not feeling well and worried she won't be up to company....so I cancelled and will try to go sometime in March or April. Guess it just isn't meant to be for now. I'm not terribly disappointed and who knows perhaps I'll drive when I do go. I do love a nice road trip. Oh well, that's life.


Thats a shame Gwen , hope you can get there in the spring


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


Oh, no, hope he's feeling better soon, poor man has had enough already


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was going to start on the kids coats this afternoon but forgot I needed to go to a funeral. A 25 year old from town was killed in a car accident last weekend. He was a bad young bugger, stealing & dealing drugs but his parents & grandparents are very nice people so I went for them. There is a huge family connection so it was a very big funeral, there was such a crowd, I didn't stay for the lunch after. One of my friends said hopefully his death will scare some others straight but remains to be seen.


That is so sad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is a picture of postbox , i just pinned it together quickly to see what it would look like , will stuff it properly when i get it sewn together, still got to make top , scarf and robin but I'm getting there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've inspected it more closely this morning and it's not as bad is it might have been, I think we managed to catch most of the water with towels and buckets. I think a bit of elbow grease might clean it up OK.


I'm glad the mess isn't as bad as you thought, still creates lots of extra work for you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so terrible! What posses people to do such things


I don't know, but I sure whatever it is that posses them would stop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Try 2
> 
> My new, for me, scooter,
> It is a Piaggio MP3 and 250cc of grunt
> ...


It's fabulous!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been watching the new season of Blue Planet . I love watching anything David Attenborough makes , this series is all about the creatures in the oceans . There is a species of fish were the male is just downright weird looking with a big bulbous head and ogre like teeth , the female is a lot smaller and no bulbous head or teeth . The twist is that at the age of 10ish the female goes into hiding and through a change , comes out male, bulbous head , ogre teeth the lot , wow all I can say is thank goodness i wake up in the morning and dont go through the full change the Dolly Parton hair is quite enough ????


????????????my son put one of those shows on Netflix when he was here one night, I really need to pry the remote away from DH & CNN???? & put it on again, I'm sure he would enjoy it & they are so interesting. The world has some truly amazing creatures


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I never realize how busy I am until I write out what I am doing or have done. I have been knitting other items but just didn't write it all out. I am exploring different patterns. I did a vintage mitten pattern for a 2 year old size. The pattern did not make sense at times so I followed my own intuition to make it work. I have made some coasters for mugs to set on to demonstrate a simple and inexpensive gift to give for Christmas.
> 
> Matthew has been busy making his ceramics as well as drawing. He should have quite a few pieces done by the end of the month.


Yes very talented at pottery as well as his lovely drawing.
Great little towel holder too.
I'm surprised with all you do you don't meet yourself at the door


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is now back at work- and surprise surprise he didn't finish the kitchen-or even get any of it usable! He has made some progress but I'm now wondering if I will have one by next Christmas seeing the speed he worked the last few months.
> He did though find someone to put in the air conditioner so now we can be cool in summer- and then warm in winter as it is a reverse cycle so heats or cools. So one step of progress made.


You have so much more patience than me, if I were without a kitchen this long, I might have killed someone????????if he's not going to do the work, would he consider hiring it done?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a difference a few hours can make in plans. I've cancelled my trip to see DB. SIL is not feeling well and worried she won't be up to company....so I cancelled and will try to go sometime in March or April. Guess it just isn't meant to be for now. I'm not terribly disappointed and who knows perhaps I'll drive when I do go. I do love a nice road trip. Oh well, that's life.


Oh, no, that's so disappointing for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never heard of using bags of wheat...always learning.


They are cotton bags filled with wheat you can warm in the microwave. I used wheat because we have a few 1000bushels of it???????? you can buy them filled with rice, buckwheat & probably lots of other things. They make great replacement for hot water bottle. One year I made them for all the family for Christmas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of postbox , i just pinned it together quickly to see what it would look like , will stuff it properly when i get it sewn together, still got to make top , scarf and robin but I'm getting there


That's going to be cute.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busybeeworker, great scooter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


I hope that if it is an infection, they can get it kicked out quickly, he has been through more than enough to last more than quite a while.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope Brett’s aches & pains are progress & he’s better soon.

I started the coat for DBs little one yesterday, he’s only 2 but is so stocky & tall for that age, I’ve used my size 4 pattern & added a little width, I hope it fits. If I’ve got the right ribbing for cuffs & waistband, I should be able to get it done today. I’ll give him that & try to find an inexpensive toy to go with. My DB used to go out of his way to find the noisiest most irritating toys possible when my kids were young but I can’t return that favor????
Still cold today but thankfully not as windy, tomorrow is supposed to be even colder, oh, Joy ????I’m tired of being housebound already


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been watching the new season of Blue Planet . I love watching anything David Attenborough makes , this series is all about the creatures in the oceans . There is a species of fish were the male is just downright weird looking with a big bulbous head and ogre like teeth , the female is a lot smaller and no bulbous head or teeth . The twist is that at the age of 10ish the female goes into hiding and through a change , comes out male, bulbous head , ogre teeth the lot , wow all I can say is thank goodness i wake up in the morning and dont go through the full change the Dolly Parton hair is quite enough ????


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I never realize how busy I am until I write out what I am doing or have done. I have been knitting other items but just didn't write it all out. I am exploring different patterns. I did a vintage mitten pattern for a 2 year old size. The pattern did not make sense at times so I followed my own intuition to make it work. I have made some coasters for mugs to set on to demonstrate a simple and inexpensive gift to give for Christmas.
> 
> Matthew has been busy making his ceramics as well as drawing. He should have quite a few pieces done by the end of the month.


I need to get the stuff done that I have started, and then I need to really get started on the rest of the Christmas presents I need to get done. 
I sure hope that the lid makes it, that's gorgeous!
Can't wait to see what everything else turns out to be.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Day 3 of gusty winds, body not happy.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's a good "in case you run out" recipe.

Homemade Sweetened Condensed Milk 
Adapted fromFoodNetwork.com

Ingredients
1/3 cup boiling water
4 tablespoons butter
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup powdered milk

Combine water, butter, sugar and vanilla in a medium sized bowl and blend with a hand mixer.

Add the powdered milk and blend with a hand mixer until smooth.

It should keep for about a week in the refrigerator.

https://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2015/05/homemade-sweetened-condensed-milk.html


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness.


The sequel to last nights' radiator episode was this morning when I wanted to go out and do some shopping. Couldn't find my car keys anywhere, thought back to when I last had them - when I came in from walking in the morning, searched all the pockets of coat and trousers I was wearing.no luck. Searched everywhere - no luck. Then remembered I'd had the bunch of keys when I went to my garage to get the toolbox last night. Had I left them in the garage door? No. Searched the bedroom in case I'd just dropped them in all the panic with water pouring out. Nothing. After a lot of thinking and head scratching (and swearing) I opened the toolbox. There they were, panic over!! Good job I wasn't in a hurry!
Moving on now to this afternoons problems, my printer is only printing blank sheets! I'm going through all the utube videos to try and sort it.
If problems come in threes I can't wait for the next! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of postbox , i just pinned it together quickly to see what it would look like , will stuff it properly when i get it sewn together, still got to make top , scarf and robin but I'm getting there


Post box is looking good Sonja. Not as big as you thought it might be is it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Post box is looking good Sonja. Not as big as you thought it might be is it?


Thank you Angela and no its not thank goodness , about 12" high and 5" diameter .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of postbox , i just pinned it together quickly to see what it would look like , will stuff it properly when i get it sewn together, still got to make top , scarf and robin but I'm getting there


He is looking really cheerful. I love him :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of postbox , i just pinned it together quickly to see what it would look like , will stuff it properly when i get it sewn together, still got to make top , scarf and robin but I'm getting there


What fun! It's going to look fabulous when finished, as all of your projects.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> He is looking really cheerful. I love him :sm24:


Thank you Norma , I was quite surprised when the face turned out as nice as it did


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me either... lol. Re... rasberries emojo.... we really need a heart one also


Yes we do. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is now back at work- and surprise surprise he didn't finish the kitchen-or even get any of it usable! He has made some progress but I'm now wondering if I will have one by next Christmas seeing the speed he worked the last few months.
> He did though find someone to put in the air conditioner so now we can be cool in summer- and then warm in winter as it is a reverse cycle so heats or cools. So one step of progress made.


Oh dear, well it's good you'll have air and heat, but a working kitchen would be a very large plus.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of postbox , i just pinned it together quickly to see what it would look like , will stuff it properly when i get it sewn together, still got to make top , scarf and robin but I'm getting there


I think he looks very comical! Which I guess is the desired effect- do you have a place for him to sit yet?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> What fun! It's going to look fabulous when finished, as all of your projects.


Thank you Lynette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think he looks very comical! Which I guess is the desired effect- do you have a place for him to sit yet?


Yes a bit on fun for christmas


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really wish that were the case here. We have the usual burns - and a man fell into a bonfire. Numerous call-outs for the Fire Service. Wellington the capital has had their last Guy Fawkes- they are shifting the display to mid winter and the Maori New Year- Matariki, which I think is a brilliant idea.


 :sm06: Maybe winter would be much better.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I've finally finished my Swedish weave blanket and started a new one.


That's beautiful. Such a lot of work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure is.... Serena was playing with some My little ponies that had bit and pieces that attach on the ponies.... she says to me "they actually have accessories!" LOL. Big words for little girl.


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Imagine going to bed at night with your wife next to you and waking up and finding an ugly male next to you. :sm01:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a difference a few hours can make in plans. I've cancelled my trip to see DB. SIL is not feeling well and worried she won't be up to company....so I cancelled and will try to go sometime in March or April. Guess it just isn't meant to be for now. I'm not terribly disappointed and who knows perhaps I'll drive when I do go. I do love a nice road trip. Oh well, that's life.


I'm sorry you had to cancel for now, hopefully you'll be able to go in March or April and have a fabulous visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes a bit on fun for christmas


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I will be having a very low key Christmas I suspect- probably on my own (apart from Ringo) I have never properly adjusted to Christmas in Summer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Maybe winter would be much better.


I think so- although it is hard to stop stupidity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Talking of Christmas, they are having snow in the south of the South Island today- not good when the stock are young. Although most of the lambing/calving should be over.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just stopping in to say hello to everyone! I can't believe I've been AWOL for so long. Thank you for the summaries, that really helps get me caught up. Sam, I don't usually pay a lot of attention to the recipes as I rarely cook, but some of these look really interesting! Guess I'll go back and really check them out. I've missed the Tea Party!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be too cute. Can't wait to see it finished.


Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of postbox , i just pinned it together quickly to see what it would look like , will stuff it properly when i get it sewn together, still got to make top , scarf and robin but I'm getting there


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The keys incident sounds so like something I would do. Wish I could help with the printer issue. I don't know about over there but printers are quite often less than what buying new ink cartridges can be! I think that is just ridiculous too. Hope you get it fixed quickly. I'm assuming you did check to see if the printer was out of ink.


angelam said:


> The sequel to last nights' radiator episode was this morning when I wanted to go out and do some shopping. Couldn't find my car keys anywhere, thought back to when I last had them - when I came in from walking in the morning, searched all the pockets of coat and trousers I was wearing.no luck. Searched everywhere - no luck. Then remembered I'd had the bunch of keys when I went to my garage to get the toolbox last night. Had I left them in the garage door? No. Searched the bedroom in case I'd just dropped them in all the panic with water pouring out. Nothing. After a lot of thinking and head scratching (and swearing) I opened the toolbox. There they were, panic over!! Good job I wasn't in a hurry!
> Moving on now to this afternoons problems, my printer is only printing blank sheets! I'm going through all the utube videos to try and sort it.
> If problems come in threes I can't wait for the next! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The keys incident sounds so like something I would do. Wish I could help with the printer issue. I don't know about over there but printers are quite often less than what buying new ink cartridges can be! I think that is just ridiculous too. Hope you get it fixed quickly. I'm assuming you did check to see if the printer was out of ink.


The cartridges usually cost far more than the printer, here- I go through several cartridges in a year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My eyes seem to be ok- the tutor said they are more those of a 60 year old, than my 71 years- which is good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of postbox , i just pinned it together quickly to see what it would look like , will stuff it properly when i get it sewn together, still got to make top , scarf and robin but I'm getting there


That's so cute!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope Brett's aches & pains are progress & he's better soon.
> 
> I started the coat for DBs little one yesterday, he's only 2 but is so stocky & tall for that age, I've used my size 4 pattern & added a little width, I hope it fits. If I've got the right ribbing for cuffs & waistband, I should be able to get it done today. I'll give him that & try to find an inexpensive toy to go with. My DB used to go out of his way to find the noisiest most irritating toys possible when my kids were young but I can't return that favor????
> Still cold today but thankfully not as windy, tomorrow is supposed to be even colder, oh, Joy ????I'm tired of being housebound already


It's definitely a grey cool day here with a 72% chance of rain, on a positive note, my winter boots arrived just a bit ago, they were on great markdown.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Day 3 of gusty winds, body not happy.


I hope that the winds die down so that your body can settle and get back to a comfort level.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> The sequel to last nights' radiator episode was this morning when I wanted to go out and do some shopping. Couldn't find my car keys anywhere, thought back to when I last had them - when I came in from walking in the morning, searched all the pockets of coat and trousers I was wearing.no luck. Searched everywhere - no luck. Then remembered I'd had the bunch of keys when I went to my garage to get the toolbox last night. Had I left them in the garage door? No. Searched the bedroom in case I'd just dropped them in all the panic with water pouring out. Nothing. After a lot of thinking and head scratching (and swearing) I opened the toolbox. There they were, panic over!! Good job I wasn't in a hurry!
> Moving on now to this afternoons problems, my printer is only printing blank sheets! I'm going through all the utube videos to try and sort it.
> If problems come in threes I can't wait for the next! :sm16: :sm16:


Oh my, you are having a day, glad you found the keys, and hopefully you'll be able to get your printer working properly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think so- although it is hard to stop stupidity.


True, one of the things there is no cure for, stupidity and the common cold.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Talking of Christmas, they are having snow in the south of the South Island today- not good when the stock are young. Although most of the lambing/calving should be over.


Holy moly, isn't it a bit late for snow?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just stopping in to say hello to everyone! I can't believe I've been AWOL for so long. Thank you for the summaries, that really helps get me caught up. Sam, I don't usually pay a lot of attention to the recipes as I rarely cook, but some of these look really interesting! Guess I'll go back and really check them out. I've missed the Tea Party!


And we've missed you!!! Great to see you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My eyes seem to be ok- the tutor said they are more those of a 60 year old, than my 71 years- which is good.


That's better than okay, that's great!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I will be having a very low key Christmas I suspect- probably on my own (apart from Ringo) I have never properly adjusted to Christmas in Summer!


It will be low key here too . I couldnt adjust to christmas in summer either. If i had money I would go where there is snow , snow snd more snow for christmas


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to be too cute. Can't wait to see it finished.


Thanks Gwen .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My eyes seem to be ok- the tutor said they are more those of a 60 year old, than my 71 years- which is good.


That is good news Julie


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My eyes seem to be ok- the tutor said they are more those of a 60 year old, than my 71 years- which is good.


Wonderful news.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great news about your eyes, Julie. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. Still blowing but not a hoodie. Maya and I walked 45 minutes and I fed the horses and mama and her son let me kiss them on their foreheads. More fun walking back with wind at our back! Showered and icing knee. Finally Kitchener stitched toe of sock I’ve had done for at least 3 weeks!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The keys incident sounds so like something I would do. Wish I could help with the printer issue. I don't know about over there but printers are quite often less than what buying new ink cartridges can be! I think that is just ridiculous too. Hope you get it fixed quickly. I'm assuming you did check to see if the printer was out of ink.


Yep, got a new cartridge in. :sm13:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, one of the things there is no cure for, stupidity and the common cold.


That is for real!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy moly, isn't it a bit late for snow?


I have known it snow on the mountains as late as Boxing Day, a couple of times since I have lived here. It is later than normal - but who knows with all the changes we are experiencing?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a great idea if you are thinking of giving an afghan for Christmas, --- sam

https://thewhoot.com/crochet/crochet-owl-pattern-blanket?omhide=true


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's better than okay, that's great!!


 :sm24: Thanks Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It will be low key here too . I couldnt adjust to christmas in summer either. If i had money I would go where there is snow , snow snd more snow for christmas


 :sm24: Your heritage coming to the fore! I would find it hard in the cold now- although I love a fresh untouched fall of snow for the aesthetic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Julie


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful news.


Thanks Joyce!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great news about your eyes, Julie. :sm24:


Thank you Norma! I am glad I got so far with so little incident. I caught the wrong bus on the way to Britomart- (the central bus/train station in the old building where Fan used to work) and did a tiki tour around Ponsonby and through Victoria Park, but it was nice to see some of my old haunts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the ongoing drama of Christopher and his girlfriend...
> I got a call yesterday that I'm going to join the ranks of grandmothers, they went to the doctor and it was confirmed.
> I have very mixed feelings.
> I do want a grandbaby, but I would really rather that it be born in a much more stable situation.
> ...


Congratulations. I hope all goes well for the couple and the baby.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angela, it drives me crazy when I have to buy printer ink, no way it should cost as much as a new printer????. All the talk about how we are to reduce, reuse & recycle but they don’t encourage that at all.
I’m glad you found your keys


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I agree, Christmas Just isn’t Christmas without snow.
Well, better get off here & finsh up my sewing, we are going out for Chinese food with friends for supper, we were to do it in the weekend but it didn’t work out.

I’ve almost got one coat done so want to finish up


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> All the fireworks have finished now, and the moon is illuminating the sea through the scudding clouds, very atmospheric


That's a very angry looking sky.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear. Oh dear. You just made me realise that one day in not so distant future I may be a young great Aunt, 4 DNs are 18 or older.
> 
> Edit 3 Dear Nieces and 1 Dear Nephew


I have a great grand nephew or is it great great nephew????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes. It was a lovely day, DM bought me a new outfit and took me to bingo, she won, not me. Then DS made a lovely roast dinner.


Happy belated birthday. I'm so glad that you had a great day even though you didn't win at bingo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has been a couple of years now and then it was only for less than a day since he was attending a conference. Before that it also was just a few hours since he had just flown down down for his FIL's funeral. It will be good to see him for several days. We are very opposite in many ways;
> he is very conservative and you probably can tell I am not (Haha). We do get along pretty well though and I am anxious to see him as he has sounded a bit down lately. He has had quite a time mentally and physically adjusting to his limitations since he had the quadruple bypass surgery &
> pacemaker surgery a little over a year ago. I am hoping the surprise visit will help boost him up some. He is 10 years older than I am.
> 
> Oh, just to be clear, DD made the reservations for me but I'm paying for them. She just used an account she has and was able to get cheaper prices for me. I do greatly appreciate her doing this for me. DH knew I've been concerned about my DB and surprised me with the $$ to pay for the trip kind of as an early B-day present.


Enjoy your visit with your DB.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends it has been awhile since I've been here . Thank you for the updates of the tea party weeks ! Have tried to keep up but it didn't always work. This summer has been a different one for me , I went for reconstruction in July after waiting a year from my cancer surgery. Needless to say for awhile I was back to see the surgeon every two weeks, the hospital he works out of is a three hour trip one way ! What a drain for a couple of days after, with a lot of prayer I'm pretty sure the infection is gone . I have been given antibiotics to hold in case it shows up again.
> We have had two little foster boys since the week after my surgery. One is two who didn't talk at all and his one year old brother. We are starting to finally hear a few words from the two year old ( I'm excited) and at times he tries new words.i have so much to share but don't want to write a text book.


It's nice to see you posting again. Must be quite exhausting to care for one- and two-year olds. I imagine you need a lot of stamina. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Congrats to all the new babies in families ! I just love being a Grandma ! My little Sarah who is in prekindergarten was here with her Mom and brothers to visit us (as we have been away) wanted to have a sleepover she left so sad as school is tomorrow. Sure touched my heart.
> October we went with our DS and his little family to Hawaii what a beautiful vacation, then spent a week at their home in BC climbing mountains , and touring around Vancouver, Stanley park, and Fort Langley
> Learned on our vacation our youngest son gave his beautiful girl friend a engagement ring when they visited the Grand Canyon. Phoned us and sent a video of him getting down on one knee to ask her ! If that wasn't enough excitement our DS & DD told us they will be adding to their family in June ! Of course the way we found out was at DD mothers birthday party it was on the cake she gave her Mom ! Will print a picture. So I will get another daughter and another Grand !!!!


That must have been so exciting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> This is the little man who will be a big brother Tobias


He's such a sweetie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've finally finished my Swedish weave blanket and started a new one.


That is beautiful. Lovely work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one was hilarious! Another from mjs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Try 2
> 
> My new, for me, scooter,
> It is a Piaggio MP3 and 250cc of grunt
> ...


That is quite the scooter :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


Healing wishes for your DB.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I never realize how busy I am until I write out what I am doing or have done. I have been knitting other items but just didn't write it all out. I am exploring different patterns. I did a vintage mitten pattern for a 2 year old size. The pattern did not make sense at times so I followed my own intuition to make it work. I have made some coasters for mugs to set on to demonstrate a simple and inexpensive gift to give for Christmas.
> 
> Matthew has been busy making his ceramics as well as drawing. He should have quite a few pieces done by the end of the month.


Matthew is really doing well with his ceramics.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a difference a few hours can make in plans. I've cancelled my trip to see DB. SIL is not feeling well and worried she won't be up to company....so I cancelled and will try to go sometime in March or April. Guess it just isn't meant to be for now. I'm not terribly disappointed and who knows perhaps I'll drive when I do go. I do love a nice road trip. Oh well, that's life.


Oh, that is too bad. I hope both you DB and SIL will be better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of postbox , i just pinned it together quickly to see what it would look like , will stuff it properly when i get it sewn together, still got to make top , scarf and robin but I'm getting there


Very cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> The sequel to last nights' radiator episode was this morning when I wanted to go out and do some shopping. Couldn't find my car keys anywhere, thought back to when I last had them - when I came in from walking in the morning, searched all the pockets of coat and trousers I was wearing.no luck. Searched everywhere - no luck. Then remembered I'd had the bunch of keys when I went to my garage to get the toolbox last night. Had I left them in the garage door? No. Searched the bedroom in case I'd just dropped them in all the panic with water pouring out. Nothing. After a lot of thinking and head scratching (and swearing) I opened the toolbox. There they were, panic over!! Good job I wasn't in a hurry!
> Moving on now to this afternoons problems, my printer is only printing blank sheets! I'm going through all the utube videos to try and sort it.
> If problems come in threes I can't wait for the next! :sm16: :sm16:


It hasn't been a good morning for you. I hope the third is only minor.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I will be having a very low key Christmas I suspect- probably on my own (apart from Ringo) I have never properly adjusted to Christmas in Summer!


We spent Christmas in Jamaica one year and it was certainly different. Although I hate winter, Christmas wouldn't be the same without snow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The keys incident sounds so like something I would do. Wish I could help with the printer issue. I don't know about over there but printers are quite often less than what buying new ink cartridges can be! I think that is just ridiculous too. Hope you get it fixed quickly. I'm assuming you did check to see if the printer was out of ink.


I wonder about printers too. When I'm printing my knitterati patterns, the colours are always weird and it' s not because I'm out of ink.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a great idea if you are thinking of giving an afghan for Christmas, --- sam
> 
> https://thewhoot.com/crochet/crochet-owl-pattern-blanket?omhide=true


That is too cute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It took me a while, but I'm caught up.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, I made it to my Dr. appointment this morning. I have a sinus infection that is now being treated to some antibiotics, my thyroid meds have been increased, I am to get a new cholesterol med as the one I had previously had unacceptable side affects, and I am now waiting for an appointment with a podiatrist. 
It is cloudy but comfortable out today. We had quite a thunderstorm and rain overnight. 
Good news from the eye doctor Julie.
Love all the pictures of projects completed and nearly there


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> We spent Christmas in Jamaica one year and it was certainly different. Although I hate winter, Christmas wouldn't be the same without snow.


All the fal der lal is based on snow- even here it can be hard to find Christmas cards for instance that are not based on snowy scenes, and Santa Claus. The traditional meal is geared for mid-winter. This is one of the reasons why I am so in favour of Matariki (the Maori New Year) as the Pleiades come over the horizon in mid-winter- makes much better sense to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, I made it to my Dr. appointment this morning. I have a sinus infection that is now being treated to some antibiotics, my thyroid meds have been increased, I am to get a new cholesterol med as the one I had previously had unacceptable side affects, and I am now waiting for an appointment with a podiatrist.
> It is cloudy but comfortable out today. We had quite a thunderstorm and rain overnight.
> Good news from the eye doctor Julie.
> Love all the pictures of projects completed and nearly there


Hopefully this is all positive, Evelyn.
I was rather relieved to be told that, but I will be making sure I go back in 12 months!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you. Still blowing but not a hoodie. Maya and I walked 45 minutes and I fed the horses and mama and her son let me kiss them on their foreheads. More fun walking back with wind at our back! Showered and icing knee. Finally Kitchener stitched toe of sock I've had done for at least 3 weeks!


Wind is not fun, but at your back is much better than trying to walk into it. 
Other than that it sounds like a nice time. 
It's raining here, they are saying 2-4 inches tonight and maybe 2-4 inches tomorrow, so we may get an inch or two over the next couple days, it won't be on the ground long though. Good thing my winter boots came in today though, I have a feeling it's going to be a cold, wet, snowy winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have known it snow on the mountains as late as Boxing Day, a couple of times since I have lived here. It is later than normal - but who knows with all the changes we are experiencing?


Wow!
True, the atmosphere is definitely gone wonky.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a great idea if you are thinking of giving an afghan for Christmas, --- sam
> 
> https://thewhoot.com/crochet/crochet-owl-pattern-blanket?omhide=true


That is cute, might have to break down and make that for a gift for next year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Congratulations. I hope all goes well for the couple and the baby.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, I made it to my Dr. appointment this morning. I have a sinus infection that is now being treated to some antibiotics, my thyroid meds have been increased, I am to get a new cholesterol med as the one I had previously had unacceptable side affects, and I am now waiting for an appointment with a podiatrist.
> It is cloudy but comfortable out today. We had quite a thunderstorm and rain overnight.
> Good news from the eye doctor Julie.
> Love all the pictures of projects completed and nearly there


Good you made it to the dr, and good that your sinus infection is being treated, that will make you feel much better soon. Hopefully the podiatrist can help with your feet.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We don't usually have snow here at Christmas, just cold, wet, windy. So I'd love to spend it somewhere really warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow!
> True, the atmosphere is definitely gone wonky.


In one of those mid- December snow storms a friend of mine- a Dayak student from Borneo was climbing on Mt Ruapehu when the snow came in. He was lost for 10 days, but found alive in a hut that he had found- he had curled up in a ball and conserved his warmth- quite remarkable- the whole country thought they would uncover a corpse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> We don't usually have snow here at Christmas, just cold, wet, windy. So I'd love to spend it somewhere really warm.


And of course you have lived in Singapore!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely avatar Julie. I assume it is you?


Lurker 2 said:


> My eyes seem to be ok- the tutor said they are more those of a 60 year old, than my 71 years- which is good.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is she as sweet as she looks???


I think she is, but then I'm a tiny bit biased! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> We don't usually have snow here at Christmas, just cold, wet, windy. So I'd love to spend it somewhere really warm.


Somewhere in the indian ocean , laid in a hammock knitting and a wool shop nearby , and someone to do all the cooking ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> We don't usually have snow here at Christmas, just cold, wet, windy. So I'd love to spend it somewhere really warm.


I really didn't mind green Christmas' in San Antonio, every once in awhile I'd think snow would be fun, but not often. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In one of those mid- December snow storms a friend of mine- a Dayak student from Borneo was climbing on Mt Ruapehu when the snow came in. He was lost for 10 days, but found alive in a hut that he had found- he had curled up in a ball and conserved his warmth- quite remarkable- the whole country thought they would uncover a corpse.


 :sm06: Great that he was found alive, that could have been awful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Somewhere in the indian ocean , laid in a hammock knitting and a wool shop nearby , and someone to do all the cooking ????


That sounds lovely!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely avatar Julie. I assume it is you?


Thank you, Gwen- me at 18, I think the photo was taken early in 1965- hence the bouffant hairdo. The photographer got quite excited when he found this angle- he knew it would be a good photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Somewhere in the indian ocean , laid in a hammock knitting and a wool shop nearby , and someone to do all the cooking ????


 :sm24: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've read to the (current) end. Love seeing the photos of the new bike, the knitting, and Matthew's work. Bub's surgery was over mid-morning, but getting up so early (after waking twice last night worried I would oversleep) has me super tired today. I took my sock that I found in the project bag and worked on that a bit while waiting. 

Kaye Jo...what to say?! Congratulations (but I'm with you on the test as soon as possible). It's much better to know if there's any doubt at all. 

Good to see our old friends returning--Jackie, take care.

Healing thoughts for all in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Great that he was found alive, that could have been awful.


He had a real instinct for survival.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think she is, but then I'm a tiny bit biased! :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, wishing Bub a speedy recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've read to the (current) end. Love seeing the photos of the new bike, the knitting, and Matthew's work. Bub's surgery was over mid-morning, but getting up so early (after waking twice last night worried I would oversleep) has me super tired today. I took my sock that I found in the project bag and worked on that a bit while waiting.
> 
> Kaye Jo...what to say?! Congratulations (but I'm with you on the test as soon as possible). It's much better to know if there's any doubt at all.
> 
> ...


My gut is telling me it's his but I agree, having it in writing so that there are no unpleasant surprises later is a very good thing.
Hopefully Bub heals very quickly and with no problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He had a real instinct for survival.


I'd say so. :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful photo Julie.

I’m busy knitting, keeping up with the reading, wishing everyone a super day/evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful photo Julie.
> 
> I'm busy knitting, keeping up with the reading, wishing everyone a super day/evening.


Thank you, Lynnette! Usually I take a lousy photo!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've finally finished my Swedish weave blanket and started a new one.


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The 15yr old across the street was sitting with me Saturday at the clinic (lecture and demonstration) that our Naturopath was giving and she asked if I had extra yarn and needles, of course I do, lol, so she cast on a pair of socks to give it another try, she was just here a bit ago to work her first heel, she's well started, so I think she'll be fine, she'll be back if she has questions though. lol


Good for her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Try 2
> 
> My new, for me, scooter,
> It is a Piaggio MP3 and 250cc of grunt
> ...


Nice ride!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


I am sorry to hear this. Prayers headed his way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh you were busy! Lovely to raise money for children. Very scary with a tornado warning, hoping it didnt amount to much.


It sounded like they raised quite a bit for the children. We were fine, but there were some possible touchdowns in the area, and some straight line winds. There are still quite a few in other areas without power. The electric company is saying possibly Wednesday before everyone has power restored. I'm glad we never lost power! I am hoping that they all have somewhere to go to stay warm, or alternative ways to heat their houses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've inspected it more closely this morning and it's not as bad is it might have been, I think we managed to catch most of the water with towels and buckets. I think a bit of elbow grease might clean it up OK.


That's good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I never realize how busy I am until I write out what I am doing or have done. I have been knitting other items but just didn't write it all out. I am exploring different patterns. I did a vintage mitten pattern for a 2 year old size. The pattern did not make sense at times so I followed my own intuition to make it work. I have made some coasters for mugs to set on to demonstrate a simple and inexpensive gift to give for Christmas.
> 
> Matthew has been busy making his ceramics as well as drawing. He should have quite a few pieces done by the end of the month.


It would be a shame if the lid didn't make it. It's beautiful


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, you look like a movie star!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a difference a few hours can make in plans. I've cancelled my trip to see DB. SIL is not feeling well and worried she won't be up to company....so I cancelled and will try to go sometime in March or April. Guess it just isn't meant to be for now. I'm not terribly disappointed and who knows perhaps I'll drive when I do go. I do love a nice road trip. Oh well, that's life.


Sorry that you had to cancel your trip. Hope DSIL is soon feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, was that tornado close to you. I looked up Celina, OH, which I think is where the tornado was and it looks like it is just 58 miles from you. Too close for comfort.


Celina is near Wapakeneta, and Lima. Actually about 6 miles west of Wapakeneta. Wapakeneta is where John Glenn the astronaut was born and raised. We were there a week ago. Nice little town. We drove right past the Dollar General store that was damaged.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never heard of using bags of wheat...always learning.


You can also use regular rice, not the instant kind like Minute Rice. I don't like the smell of it, but it is readily available to most people. Just don't heat longer than 2 minutes in the microwave. I make mine about 6 X 8" unless I am making it for a specific area of use, like for around my neck and shoulders. Then it's about 4-5 inches wide, and 24-30 inches long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of postbox , i just pinned it together quickly to see what it would look like , will stuff it properly when i get it sewn together, still got to make top , scarf and robin but I'm getting there


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are cotton bags filled with wheat you can warm in the microwave. I used wheat because we have a few 1000bushels of it???????? you can buy them filled with rice, buckwheat & probably lots of other things. They make great replacement for hot water bottle. One year I made them for all the family for Christmas


I use field corn in mine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> The sequel to last nights' radiator episode was this morning when I wanted to go out and do some shopping. Couldn't find my car keys anywhere, thought back to when I last had them - when I came in from walking in the morning, searched all the pockets of coat and trousers I was wearing.no luck. Searched everywhere - no luck. Then remembered I'd had the bunch of keys when I went to my garage to get the toolbox last night. Had I left them in the garage door? No. Searched the bedroom in case I'd just dropped them in all the panic with water pouring out. Nothing. After a lot of thinking and head scratching (and swearing) I opened the toolbox. There they were, panic over!! Good job I wasn't in a hurry!
> Moving on now to this afternoons problems, my printer is only printing blank sheets! I'm going through all the utube videos to try and sort it.
> If problems come in threes I can't wait for the next! :sm16: :sm16:


I'm glad you finally found the keys, and hope you find the answer to fixing your printer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, I made it to my Dr. appointment this morning. I have a sinus infection that is now being treated to some antibiotics, my thyroid meds have been increased, I am to get a new cholesterol med as the one I had previously had unacceptable side affects, and I am now waiting for an appointment with a podiatrist.
> It is cloudy but comfortable out today. We had quite a thunderstorm and rain overnight.
> Good news from the eye doctor Julie.
> Love all the pictures of projects completed and nearly there


Hope you get feeling better soon.
One of our friends had trouble with side effects from cholesterol meds & was told to take CoQ10 , something you get over the counter. He said it's amazing how much better he feels. He also has arthritis & after 2 months on this is off all pain meds


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just stopping in to say hello to everyone! I can't believe I've been AWOL for so long. Thank you for the summaries, that really helps get me caught up. Sam, I don't usually pay a lot of attention to the recipes as I rarely cook, but some of these look really interesting! Guess I'll go back and really check them out. I've missed the Tea Party!


And we have missed you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My eyes seem to be ok- the tutor said they are more those of a 60 year old, than my 71 years- which is good.


Great news!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In one of those mid- December snow storms a friend of mine- a Dayak student from Borneo was climbing on Mt Ruapehu when the snow came in. He was lost for 10 days, but found alive in a hut that he had found- he had curled up in a ball and conserved his warmth- quite remarkable- the whole country thought they would uncover a corpse.


Amazing he survived


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's definitely a grey cool day here with a 72% chance of rain, on a positive note, my winter boots arrived just a bit ago, they were on great markdown.


Now you will have warm feet for the winter! Just remember to put them on before you go running across the street! :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you. Still blowing but not a hoodie. Maya and I walked 45 minutes and I fed the horses and mama and her son let me kiss them on their foreheads. More fun walking back with wind at our back! Showered and icing knee. Finally Kitchener stitched toe of sock I've had done for at least 3 weeks!


Wonderful the horses are letting you get so close to them! Yes, more fun walking with the wind at your back. Now you have a new sock to wear.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, hope Bubba eye heals quickly.& you get a good rest tonight, I always find I don’t sleep well if I have to be up early.
Julie, glad you got a good report on your eyes. Great new avatar
Tami, glad you were missed by the bad storms.

I’m just stuffed, really good Chinese food tonight just too bad I’m frozen from being out


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good for her!


She was just here to figure out what to do next, I think I've got her on the right path. She came in covered in snowflakes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, I made it to my Dr. appointment this morning. I have a sinus infection that is now being treated to some antibiotics, my thyroid meds have been increased, I am to get a new cholesterol med as the one I had previously had unacceptable side affects, and I am now waiting for an appointment with a podiatrist.
> It is cloudy but comfortable out today. We had quite a thunderstorm and rain overnight.
> Good news from the eye doctor Julie.
> Love all the pictures of projects completed and nearly there


I;m glad you have antibiotics for the sinus infection. My thyroid meds stayed the same this time. I can't take any of the cholesterol meds. I hurt so bad it's not funny. I have a hard time deciding if it's the meds or a horrible fibromyalgia flair. Hope the podiatrist can help with your foot pain. Storms and rain here yesterday evening, also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now you will have warm feet for the winter! Just remember to put them on before you go running across the street! :sm09:


HaHa! I usually wear my felted slippers across the road in winter. :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Gwen- me at 18, I think the photo was taken early in 1965- hence the bouffant hairdo. The photographer got quite excited when he found this angle- he knew it would be a good photo.


I think it's lovely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've read to the (current) end. Love seeing the photos of the new bike, the knitting, and Matthew's work. Bub's surgery was over mid-morning, but getting up so early (after waking twice last night worried I would oversleep) has me super tired today. I took my sock that I found in the project bag and worked on that a bit while waiting.
> 
> Kaye Jo...what to say?! Congratulations (but I'm with you on the test as soon as possible). It's much better to know if there's any doubt at all.
> 
> ...


Hope all is well after the surgery and continues to be. Rest well tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She was just here to figure out what to do next, I think I've got her on the right path. She came in covered in snowflakes.


That's good. Hope you keep the snowflakes there for a while. I am most definitely not ready for snow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HaHa! I usually wear my felted slippers across the road in winter. :sm04:


 :sm23:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I think it's lovely!


So do I.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

pacer said:


> I knitted the towel holder and then fed the towel through a loop.


Oh that sounds better as you could use any hand towel ! Must see if I can put that on my would like one list.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry if I haven't answered questions was typing here last night looked at the clock and it was after 1 am.! Knew if I wanted sleep I was in a rush as the little men are up anywhere between 6:30-7:00 . They slept in until 8:00 ???? 
If anyone has a beenie hat pattern that works well for size for little people please let me know . Mine are looking a bit to big. Thanks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's good. Hope you keep the snowflakes there for a while. I am most definitely not ready for snow!


We are supposed to get a bit tonight and again tomorrow, I could gladly do without though. :sm17:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up for now. I went out for breakfast with my best friend for ever. Then went shopping for some scrapbook paper to make some cards with. I got home I played around with some ideas I had for cards, and made a birthday card for a neighbor. Tried out an idea for a simple Christmas card, but it probably won't be the final choice. Now if I can figure out how to get them out of Google photos on the laptop, I will share! I am getting pop ups on KP when I'm on my phone again, so I can't share them from there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sorry if I haven't answered questions was typing here last night looked at the clock and it was after 1 am.! Knew if I wanted sleep I was in a rush as the little men are up anywhere between 6:30-7:00 .  They slept in until 8:00 ????
> If anyone has a beenie hat pattern that works well for size for little people please let me know . Mine are looking a bit to big. Thanks


Are you on Ravelry? There are about 8 pages of beanies that fit the boys ages.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We are supposed to get a bit tonight and again tomorrow, I could gladly do without though. :sm17:


Yuck


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I just turned the news on. They are saying that there were 12 confirmed tornadoes in the viewing area. In one of the hardest hit counties does have power at community centers and the recreation center, and they are open for shelters for those without power/heat. The biggest problem is the amount of debris that has to be cleared before they can restore power. One community in one town has only one way in and out. The good thing is that there were no injuries!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

angelam said:


> The sequel to last nights' radiator episode was this morning when I wanted to go out and do some shopping. Couldn't find my car keys anywhere, thought back to when I last had them - when I came in from walking in the morning, searched all the pockets of coat and trousers I was wearing.no luck. Searched everywhere - no luck. Then remembered I'd had the bunch of keys when I went to my garage to get the toolbox last night. Had I left them in the garage door? No. Searched the bedroom in case I'd just dropped them in all the panic with water pouring out. Nothing. After a lot of thinking and head scratching (and swearing) I opened the toolbox. There they were, panic over!! Good job I wasn't in a hurry!
> Moving on now to this afternoons problems, my printer is only printing blank sheets! I'm going through all the utube videos to try and sort it.
> If problems come in threes I can't wait for the next! :sm16: :sm16:


Your car keys sound like a problem we had in our house my DH hid his debit card and a credit card when we went on holidays for two weeks . Came home and asked me where I told him to put them :sm06: I just shake my head . It has taken me ( not him ) six days to finally find them in between a pile of papers in his drawer. :sm16: the good thing that came from my search a lot of cleaning and straightening done :sm24:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> It will be low key here too . I couldnt adjust to christmas in summer either. If i had money I would go where there is snow , snow snd more snow for christmas


You are welcome to come to my house and I will gladly let you take all the snow you would like back home with you ???? I really know how to share ????
We don't have any yet but it's cold enough my DH says


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I'm caught up for now. I went out for breakfast with my best friend for ever. Then went shopping for some scrapbook paper to make some cards with. I got home I played around with some ideas I had for cards, and made a birthday card for a neighbor. Tried out an idea for a simple Christmas card, but it probably won't be the final choice. Now if I can figure out how to get them out of Google photos on the laptop, I will share! I am getting pop ups on KP when I'm on my phone again, so I can't share them from there.


Those are great, I need to pull out my card making stuff and get started.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful news.


I will second that !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just turned the news on. They are saying that there were 12 confirmed tornadoes in the viewing area. In one of the hardest hit counties does have power at community centers and the recreation center, and they are open for shelters for those without power/heat. The biggest problem is the amount of debris that has to be cleared before they can restore power. One community in one town has only one way in and out. The good thing is that there were no injuries!


I hope that power is restored to all quickly, but very good that there were no injuries.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Your car keys sound like a problem we had in our house my DH hid his debit card and a credit card when we went on holidays for two weeks . Came home and asked me where I told him to put them :sm06: I just shake my head . It has taken me ( not him ) six days to finally find them in between a pile of papers in his drawer. :sm16: the good thing that came from my search a lot of cleaning and straightening done :sm24:


Oh dear, husbands, what can you do with them. lolol


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David spoke to Vicky a while ago- Brett is starting to complain about the aches etc so he must be getting better according to Vicky.


Is he still in hospital, do they know what was wrong?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I just had to look at our weather site to see what the temperature is coz I am cold, it is only 13c and this is nearly Summer. :sm19: I see we are supposed to finally get a few days over 20c after Saturday. What a hopeless Spring this has been so far........ Yes BONNIE I can hear you laughing at this. I am sorry but this is sunny Australia and nearly the end of Spring... :sm06: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a difference a few hours can make in plans. I've cancelled my trip to see DB. SIL is not feeling well and worried she won't be up to company....so I cancelled and will try to go sometime in March or April. Guess it just isn't meant to be for now. I'm not terribly disappointed and who knows perhaps I'll drive when I do go. I do love a nice road trip. Oh well, that's life.


Oh sorry you had to cancel, that's a shame. Hope she is feeling well soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great, I need to pull out my card making stuff and get started.


Thank you. Please do! Maybe we can inspire each other.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, you look like a movie star!


Not in real life, I don't! It was all in the lighting in the studio!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great news!


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Amazing he survived


It certainly was. Especially as being Dayak he had very little fat on his body- after maybe a thousand years of genetic adaptation for the tropics


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, hope Bubba eye heals quickly.& you get a good rest tonight, I always find I don't sleep well if I have to be up early.
> Julie, glad you got a good report on your eyes. Great new avatar
> Tami, glad you were missed by the bad storms.
> 
> I'm just stuffed, really good Chinese food tonight just too bad I'm frozen from being out


Thank you Bonnie, I was actually hunting for my three year old one, but gave up when this one showed up! I am mightily relieved about my eyes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think it's lovely!


Thank you Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> So do I.


Thank you Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I'm caught up for now. I went out for breakfast with my best friend for ever. Then went shopping for some scrapbook paper to make some cards with. I got home I played around with some ideas I had for cards, and made a birthday card for a neighbor. Tried out an idea for a simple Christmas card, but it probably won't be the final choice. Now if I can figure out how to get them out of Google photos on the laptop, I will share! I am getting pop ups on KP when I'm on my phone again, so I can't share them from there.


These look good, Tami- Aren't pop-ups annoying?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Please do! Maybe we can inspire each other.


 :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I'm caught up for now. I went out for breakfast with my best friend for ever. Then went shopping for some scrapbook paper to make some cards with. I got home I played around with some ideas I had for cards, and made a birthday card for a neighbor. Tried out an idea for a simple Christmas card, but it probably won't be the final choice. Now if I can figure out how to get them out of Google photos on the laptop, I will share! I am getting pop ups on KP when I'm on my phone again, so I can't share them from there.


Both are "Stunning"! We have so many talented KPers here I am envious at times at what I see you all doing.

Just finished the front of my sweater and see it's creeping up to 11pm AGAIN, lol! So off to bed I go, night all. ????????????????????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Watching them grow is such a joy and I love hearing all the stores.


It sure is. :sm11: DD and little family went to a wildlife park yesterday and Serena had a great time., she posted photos on facebook, so much fun. She got to pat a koala and a wombat and hold a little lizard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will second that !


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of postbox , i just pinned it together quickly to see what it would look like , will stuff it properly when i get it sewn together, still got to make top , scarf and robin but I'm getting there


It is looking fantastic! I love it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Both are "Stunning"! We have so many talented KPers here I am envious at times at what I see you all doing.
> 
> Just finished the front of my sweater and see it's creeping up to 11pm AGAIN, lol! So off to bed I go, night all. ????????????????????????


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure is. :sm11: DD and little family went to a wildlife park yesterday and Serena had a great time., she posted photos on facebook, so much fun. She got to pat a koala and a wombat and hold a little lizard.


Awe, what fun.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These look good, Tami- Aren't pop-ups annoying?


Thank you, and yes, the pop ups certainly are!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Both are "Stunning"! We have so many talented KPers here I am envious at times at what I see you all doing.
> 
> Just finished the front of my sweater and see it's creeping up to 11pm AGAIN, lol! So off to bed I go, night all. ????????????????????????


Thank you. You are making a lot of progress on your sweater! 11:08 now and I should be going to bed, also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonderful the horses are letting you get so close to them! Yes, more fun walking with the wind at your back. Now you have a new sock to wear.


Love your positive comments. Fortunately it was the 2nd sock so have whole new pair! I love kissing and petting them. Makes my day. So I feed each 1/2 carrot on way out and then another 1/2 carrot on way back to car.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I will be having a very low key Christmas I suspect- probably on my own (apart from Ringo) I have never properly adjusted to Christmas in Summer!


I must admit I would like to experience just one white Christmas... only for one day though. LOL.

Will there be a Christmas party on at the Seniors Club?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, what fun.


She tagged me in the photos on facebook so my friends could see them too. Hopefully you will see them Kaye.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so sorry you are in flare. I am too with windy weather. Can you get to a jacuzzi? My gym has pool at 82F, jacuzzi, steam room and sauna. The warmth really helps. Haven’t gone as I’m trying to finish some projects. But might go this week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She tagged me in the photos on facebook so my friends could see them too. Hopefully you will see them Kaye.


I'll go on my phone later and look. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My eyes seem to be ok- the tutor said they are more those of a 60 year old, than my 71 years- which is good.


Good to hear! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I must admit I would like to experience just one white Christmas... only for one day though. LOL.
> 
> Will there be a Christmas party on at the Seniors Club?


early in December. One day only would suit me, too, nowadays.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have known it snow on the mountains as late as Boxing Day, a couple of times since I have lived here. It is later than normal - but who knows with all the changes we are experiencing?


Good grief. :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear! :sm24:


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief. :sm06:


Only twice in 61 years, but bad enough!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In one of those mid- December snow storms a friend of mine- a Dayak student from Borneo was climbing on Mt Ruapehu when the snow came in. He was lost for 10 days, but found alive in a hut that he had found- he had curled up in a ball and conserved his warmth- quite remarkable- the whole country thought they would uncover a corpse.


Wow, terrible to be lost for that long but so lucky he found a hut and survived. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Gwen- me at 18, I think the photo was taken early in 1965- hence the bouffant hairdo. The photographer got quite excited when he found this angle- he knew it would be a good photo.


Oh wow, I just noticed it as I read this. Lovely photo Julie. :sm11:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> You can also use regular rice, not the instant kind like Minute Rice. I don't like the smell of it, but it is readily available to most people. Just don't heat longer than 2 minutes in the microwave. I make mine about 6 X 8" unless I am making it for a specific area of use, like for around my neck and shoulders. Then it's about 4-5 inches wide, and 24-30 inches long.


Is there an alternative way to warm these bags? I don't own a microwave and my brain can't wrap around placing them in the oven....


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I;m glad you have antibiotics for the sinus infection. My thyroid meds stayed the same this time. I can't take any of the cholesterol meds. I hurt so bad it's not funny. I have a hard time deciding if it's the meds or a horrible fibromyalgia flair. Hope the podiatrist can help with your foot pain. Storms and rain here yesterday evening, also.


I'm not thrilled about the meds but my numbers are way out of whack. I will be monitoring closely for side affects.
I warned them today that I am in a flare and every little issue seems to be noticeable to me. We trudged through and got a few things figured out at least. I am not surprised the thyroid meds went up. When I was between doctors my prescription had run out so they started me back on them at 1/3 what I had been on. Now I am up to the 2/3 mark. Will check again in 90 days to see how I am doing. I was on the lower dose for 10 months before needing the bump up.
It is hard to not lump all my ailments into a "fibro flare", in the process neglecting other possible issues.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:
 

> I just turned the news on. They are saying that there were 12 confirmed tornadoes in the viewing area. In one of the hardest hit counties does have power at community centers and the recreation center, and they are open for shelters for those without power/heat. The biggest problem is the amount of debris that has to be cleared before they can restore power. One community in one town has only one way in and out. The good thing is that there were no injuries!


Good that shelters are available. It is mind boggling the amount of debris that is associated with tornadoes. Of all the storms possible a tornado sets me on edge the most.
Years ago, when we lived in Georgia, a tornado passed through our area. Although we didn't sustain any significant damage just a few miles down the road a family lost one of their children and the dad was thrown into a tree and his back broken. That man and his wife both worked with my husband. Devastating


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure is. :sm11: DD and little family went to a wildlife park yesterday and Serena had a great time., she posted photos on facebook, so much fun. She got to pat a koala and a wombat and hold a little lizard.


I saw that and loved them. Wondered if it was the same place DGS and DD visited while there.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, husbands, what can you do with them. lolol


I am not sure what you can do with them, but sometimes you can't live with them and you can't just shoot them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so sorry you are in flare. I am too with windy weather. Can you get to a jacuzzi? My gym has pool at 82F, jacuzzi, steam room and sauna. The warmth really helps. Haven't gone as I'm trying to finish some projects. But might go this week.


I'm not too bad today. Sunday was stiff and sore, some from the weather. I can not do steam room or sauna. I can't breathe in them. I bundle up with my blankets and my microwave heat packs. I can not take the cholesterol medications, as they make hurt something awful. I hope the wind settles so you can get some relief.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Is there an alternative way to warm these bags? I don't own a microwave and my brain can't wrap around placing them in the oven....


The only other way I can think of would be in the oven, and I am not sure that I would try that. Maybe someone else would have an idea.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw that and loved them. Wondered if it was the same place DGS and DD visited while there.


This one was at one of our coastal towns nearby, it is also a rescue place. Your DGS likely maybe went to the Reptile and Wildlife Park in Ballarat I am thinking., that is if they were in Victoria otherwise there are others in other states.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> I'm not thrilled about the meds but my numbers are way out of whack. I will be monitoring closely for side affects.
> I warned them today that I am in a flare and every little issue seems to be noticeable to me. We trudged through and got a few things figured out at least. I am not surprised the thyroid meds went up. When I was between doctors my prescription had run out so they started me back on them at 1/3 what I had been on. Now I am up to the 2/3 mark. Will check again in 90 days to see how I am doing. I was on the lower dose for 10 months before needing the bump up.
> It is hard to not lump all my ailments into a "fibro flare", in the process neglecting other possible issues.


I am wondering if the flare is from the time you were off of the thyroid meds. PLEASE, don't ever go without your thyroid meds! That is very, very dangerous. You can not live without them. Having been off of they thyroid meds may also be part of why your cholesterol is out of whack. Hope that you can get everything back to normal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Good that shelters are available. It is mind boggling the amount of debris that is associated with tornadoes. Of all the storms possible a tornado sets me on edge the most.
> Years ago, when we lived in Georgia, a tornado passed through our area. Although we didn't sustain any significant damage just a few miles down the road a family lost one of their children and the dad was thrown into a tree and his back broken. That man and his wife both worked with my husband. Devastating


I have seen the devastation left behind from tornadoes. It's terrible. I am so sorry that had to happen to them. I don't like any storms.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, terrible to be lost for that long but so lucky he found a hut and survived. :sm06:


Indeed- this was at the same point in time as my new avatar photo was taken, it just occurs to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow, I just noticed it as I read this. Lovely photo Julie. :sm11:


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Good that shelters are available. It is mind boggling the amount of debris that is associated with tornadoes. Of all the storms possible a tornado sets me on edge the most.
> Years ago, when we lived in Georgia, a tornado passed through our area. Although we didn't sustain any significant damage just a few miles down the road a family lost one of their children and the dad was thrown into a tree and his back broken. That man and his wife both worked with my husband. Devastating


That's horrible!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am not sure what you can do with them, but sometimes you can't live with them and you can't just shoot them.


You've got that right! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you can use warm bags. Think the wind will be ok tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I've read to the (current) end. Love seeing the photos of the new bike, the knitting, and Matthew's work. Bub's surgery was over mid-morning, but getting up so early (after waking twice last night worried I would oversleep) has me super tired today. I took my sock that I found in the project bag and worked on that a bit while waiting.
> 
> Kaye Jo...what to say?! Congratulations (but I'm with you on the test as soon as possible). It's much better to know if there's any doubt at all.
> 
> ...


Glad Bub's surgery is over , wishing him a speedy recovery and hopefully you are both getting a good nights sleep


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Vicky has spoken to the doctor and Brett has pneumonia secondary to the viral infection he had last week. Two more days of IV antibiotics which the doctor wants him to stay in for. Brett's mother had Elizabeth today, I will have her tomorrow. And play it by ear I guess after that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> My gut is telling me it's his but I agree, having it in writing so that there are no unpleasant surprises later is a very good thing.
> Hopefully Bub heals very quickly and with no problems.


A young man I knew when i was having my oldest son got quite a shock when his daughter was born , both him and his wife who he had married becauseshe was pregnant were blonde , blue eyed and white , not so the baby , he stayed with her and the baby but it was her who up and left him 5 years later


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You have so much more patience than me, if I were without a kitchen this long, I might have killed someone????????if he's not going to do the work, would he consider hiring it done?


He has done parts and getting in someone now will be too complicated as they would be doing bits here and there. Instead of getting cupboards and fitting them in he is making them to fit the area. Which gives a better use of space and gets just what we want but takes a lot longer- and makes it well nigh impossible for someone to take over.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I'm caught up for now. I went out for breakfast with my best friend for ever. Then went shopping for some scrapbook paper to make some cards with. I got home I played around with some ideas I had for cards, and made a birthday card for a neighbor. Tried out an idea for a simple Christmas card, but it probably won't be the final choice. Now if I can figure out how to get them out of Google photos on the laptop, I will share! I am getting pop ups on KP when I'm on my phone again, so I can't share them from there.


They are lovely Tami ,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Here's a good "in case you run out" recipe.
> 
> Homemade Sweetened Condensed Milk
> Adapted fromFoodNetwork.com
> ...


Thats sounds easy enough- will try it sometime. Trouble is I will then eat it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> You are welcome to come to my house and I will gladly let you take all the snow you would like back home with you ???? I really know how to share ????
> We don't have any yet but it's cold enough my DH says


Lol tell me when there is plenty and I'll come and collect , ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My eyes seem to be ok- the tutor said they are more those of a 60 year old, than my 71 years- which is good.


That's good news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It is looking fantastic! I love it. :sm24:


Thank you Cathy , going to get the main parts all sewn together today hopefully


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy moly, isn't it a bit late for snow?


When I was there a few years ago a little later in the year even they had snow in the South Island.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure is. :sm11: DD and little family went to a wildlife park yesterday and Serena had a great time., she posted photos on facebook, so much fun. She got to pat a koala and a wombat and hold a little lizard.


I saw them Cathy , looks like Serena had a wonderful day


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just stopping in to say hello to everyone! I can't believe I've been AWOL for so long. Thank you for the summaries, that really helps get me caught up. Sam, I don't usually pay a lot of attention to the recipes as I rarely cook, but some of these look really interesting! Guess I'll go back and really check them out. I've missed the Tea Party!


Welcome back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> The only other way I can think of would be in the oven, and I am not sure that I would try that. Maybe someone else would have an idea.


What about in a bowl in a pan of hot water ? Might warm it up enough to use


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Vicky has spoken to the doctor and Brett has pneumonia secondary to the viral infection he had last week. Two more days of IV antibiotics which the doctor wants him to stay in for. Brett's mother had Elizabeth today, I will have her tomorrow. And play it by ear I guess after that.


That sounds nasty Margaret , hope the antibiotics start to work quickly and wishing Brett a speedy recovery . 
Hopefully Elizabeth isnt missing her daddy too much


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky has spoken to the doctor and Brett has pneumonia secondary to the viral infection he had last week. Two more days of IV antibiotics which the doctor wants him to stay in for. Brett's mother had Elizabeth today, I will have her tomorrow. And play it by ear I guess after that.


His type of condition seems to be happening a lot everywhere at the moment. A friend of mine came out of hospital last week, she had a virus then within days had pneumonia, a lady at my work...same thing, came home again yesterday. I hope he fully recovers quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely avatar Julie. I assume it is you?


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've read to the (current) end. Love seeing the photos of the new bike, the knitting, and Matthew's work. Bub's surgery was over mid-morning, but getting up so early (after waking twice last night worried I would oversleep) has me super tired today. I took my sock that I found in the project bag and worked on that a bit while waiting.
> 
> Kaye Jo...what to say?! Congratulations (but I'm with you on the test as soon as possible). It's much better to know if there's any doubt at all.
> 
> ...


The surgery was his other eye I assume? Hope the recovery is uneventful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Your car keys sound like a problem we had in our house my DH hid his debit card and a credit card when we went on holidays for two weeks . Came home and asked me where I told him to put them :sm06: I just shake my head . It has taken me ( not him ) six days to finally find them in between a pile of papers in his drawer. :sm16: the good thing that came from my search a lot of cleaning and straightening done :sm24:


Glad you found your cards. It's always good when searching for something results in a good old clear out and clean up. :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure is. :sm11: DD and little family went to a wildlife park yesterday and Serena had a great time., she posted photos on facebook, so much fun. She got to pat a koala and a wombat and hold a little lizard.


Sounds like a fun time for Serena especially.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky has spoken to the doctor and Brett has pneumonia secondary to the viral infection he had last week. Two more days of IV antibiotics which the doctor wants him to stay in for. Brett's mother had Elizabeth today, I will have her tomorrow. And play it by ear I guess after that.


Glad they've come up with a diagnosis and hopefully IV antibiotics will knock it on the head. I hope he's fit enough to go home very soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Love your positive comments. Fortunately it was the 2nd sock so have whole new pair! I love kissing and petting them. Makes my day. So I feed each 1/2 carrot on way out and then another 1/2 carrot on way back to car.


Most people wear their socks rather than feed them. Petting yes, kissing maybe but feeding?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A young man I knew when i was having my oldest son got quite a shock when his daughter was born , both him and his wife who he had married becauseshe was pregnant were blonde , blue eyed and white , not so the baby , he stayed with her and the baby but it was her who up and left him 5 years later


I know a similar story. A DNA test is no bad thing for peace of mind.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I'm caught up for now. I went out for breakfast with my best friend for ever. Then went shopping for some scrapbook paper to make some cards with. I got home I played around with some ideas I had for cards, and made a birthday card for a neighbor. Tried out an idea for a simple Christmas card, but it probably won't be the final choice. Now if I can figure out how to get them out of Google photos on the laptop, I will share! I am getting pop ups on KP when I'm on my phone again, so I can't share them from there.


Both are very pretty :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I know a similar story. A DNA test is no bad thing for peace of mind.


We thought my nephew should get DNA testing of his youngest, but once he got custody when she was 2 she looked so much like her cousin we had no doubts.

I remember being told in school about very dark children being born to apparently white parents in South Africa. It can happen that the genes for the darker race can suddenly appear in one child. The terrible thing about this was (assuming the teacher was correct) was that the parents weren't allowed to treat their child as their child but only as a black child. This of course was in the days of Apartheid. 
But you sure would be suspicious wouldn't you?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, haha, what can I tell you? My mind is a dangerous thing, I shouldn’t go there alone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> We thought my nephew should get DNA testing of his youngest, but once he got custody when she was 2 she looked so much like her cousin we had no doubts.
> 
> I remember being told in school about very dark children being born to apparently white parents in South Africa. It can happen that the genes for the darker race can suddenly appear in one child. The terrible thing about this was (assuming the teacher was correct) was that the parents weren't allowed to treat their child as their child but only as a black child. This of course was in the days of Apartheid.
> But you sure would be suspicious wouldn't you?


DH's parents (both dark haired) had a 2 dark haired children and a red headed child whilst they lived in India. After they came home they had another red headed child and FIL's comment was, "I don't suppose the milkman could have followed us from India!" :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky has spoken to the doctor and Brett has pneumonia secondary to the viral infection he had last week. Two more days of IV antibiotics which the doctor wants him to stay in for. Brett's mother had Elizabeth today, I will have her tomorrow. And play it by ear I guess after that.


Here's hoping for a quick recovery- pneumonia is quite debilitating in my experience.

Enjoy your time with her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's good news.


I thought so too, thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I was there a few years ago a little later in the year even they had snow in the South Island.


Are you sure you're remembering right?- I thought you were here in November!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> DH's parents (both dark haired) had a 2 dark haired children and a red headed child whilst they lived in India. After they came home they had another red headed child and FIL's comment was, "I don't suppose the milkman could have followed us from India!" :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DH's parents (both dark haired) had a 2 dark haired children and a red headed child whilst they lived in India. After they came home they had another red headed child and FIL's comment was, "I don't suppose the milkman could have followed us from India!" :sm09:


My husband had 3 brothers 2 dark haired and the other 2 were red heads , that was and still is the joke that 2 belonged to the milkman ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My husband had 3 brothers 2 dark haired and the other 2 were red heads , that was and still is the joke that 2 belonged to the milkman ????


I don't know how those milkmen ever found time to deliver the milk!
:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I don't know how those milkmen ever found time to deliver the milk!
> :sm23: :sm23:


Milk must have been always late ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> I don't know how those milkmen ever found time to deliver the milk!
> :sm23: :sm23:


On the farms in Iowa, the travelling seed salesman or the mailman would be the suspicious male after all the farmer and milkman were one and the same.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband had 3 brothers 2 dark haired and the other 2 were red heads , that was and still is the joke that 2 belonged to the milkman ????


The red hair seems to skip a generation in our family, DH's gran had red hair - she had 13 children and not one of them had red hair, but 2 of DH's brothers have red hair. None of the next generation got it, but I now have a great niece and a great nephew with red hair.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The surgery was his other eye I assume? Hope the recovery is uneventful.


Yes, the other eye and now done with surgery for that. The follow up is today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think she is, but then I'm a tiny bit biased! :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad Bub's surgery went well. Hope he is continuing to do well. Also, hope you got some much-needed rest last night.


Sorlenna said:


> I've read to the (current) end. Love seeing the photos of the new bike, the knitting, and Matthew's work. Bub's surgery was over mid-morning, but getting up so early (after waking twice last night worried I would oversleep) has me super tired today. I took my sock that I found in the project bag and worked on that a bit while waiting.
> 
> Kaye Jo...what to say?! Congratulations (but I'm with you on the test as soon as possible). It's much better to know if there's any doubt at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You can also use regular rice, not the instant kind like Minute Rice. I don't like the smell of it, but it is readily available to most people. Just don't heat longer than 2 minutes in the microwave. I make mine about 6 X 8" unless I am making it for a specific area of use, like for around my neck and shoulders. Then it's about 4-5 inches wide, and 24-30 inches long.


I do have the rice bag but never heard of using wheat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I need to make some of these bags; said the same thing last year and just never got around to it. I wonder where I would check to get wheat grain or feed corn? I think there is still ight be a feed store in the area but maybe not.


tami_ohio said:


> You can also use regular rice, not the instant kind like Minute Rice. I don't like the smell of it, but it is readily available to most people. Just don't heat longer than 2 minutes in the microwave. I make mine about 6 X 8" unless I am making it for a specific area of use, like for around my neck and shoulders. Then it's about 4-5 inches wide, and 24-30 inches long.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I'm caught up for now. I went out for breakfast with my best friend for ever. Then went shopping for some scrapbook paper to make some cards with. I got home I played around with some ideas I had for cards, and made a birthday card for a neighbor. Tried out an idea for a simple Christmas card, but it probably won't be the final choice. Now if I can figure out how to get them out of Google photos on the laptop, I will share! I am getting pop ups on KP when I'm on my phone again, so I can't share them from there.


They look great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just turned the news on. They are saying that there were 12 confirmed tornadoes in the viewing area. In one of the hardest hit counties does have power at community centers and the recreation center, and they are open for shelters for those without power/heat. The biggest problem is the amount of debris that has to be cleared before they can restore power. One community in one town has only one way in and out. The good thing is that there were no injuries!


That sounds terrible. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> You are welcome to come to my house and I will gladly let you take all the snow you would like back home with you ???? I really know how to share ????
> We don't have any yet but it's cold enough my DH says


I hear it's going to get worse on Friday. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Bonnie, I was actually hunting for my three year old one, but gave up when this one showed up! I am mightily relieved about my eyes.


Eyes are so important and I'm so glad that yours are excellent.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your cards Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> Well, I'm caught up for now. I went out for breakfast with my best friend for ever. Then went shopping for some scrapbook paper to make some cards with. I got home I played around with some ideas I had for cards, and made a birthday card for a neighbor. Tried out an idea for a simple Christmas card, but it probably won't be the final choice. Now if I can figure out how to get them out of Google photos on the laptop, I will share! I am getting pop ups on KP when I'm on my phone again, so I can't share them from there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't really sleep well after all, though I expected I would. Between allergies and the dry gas heat (I never have liked it), my sinuses are terrible right now. I'll have to start my lemon ginger tea.

Sending healing thoughts for Brett, Kate's DB, and anyone else who needs them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky has spoken to the doctor and Brett has pneumonia secondary to the viral infection he had last week. Two more days of IV antibiotics which the doctor wants him to stay in for. Brett's mother had Elizabeth today, I will have her tomorrow. And play it by ear I guess after that.


It's better that he stays in the hospital where he can be monitored. Hopefully the antibiotics will help.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm.....don't know of anyone else that kisses & pets their socks Joy. 
:sm12: :sm09: (LOL) Sorry....I couldn't help saying that and of course I know you meant the horses. EDIT: I read further on and saw Margaret had the same thoughts I did; Margaret are we related???
I envy you having such a wonderful area to walk and being able to commune with the horses. My neighborhood is not conducive to walking.


sassafras123 said:


> Love your positive comments. Fortunately it was the 2nd sock so have whole new pair! I love kissing and petting them. Makes my day. So I feed each 1/2 carrot on way out and then another 1/2 carrot on way back to car.


 :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I finally caught up! Just back from weekend to dd and family. The day after we arrive there, DGS came down with the flu. Day we left DGd did. We ended up leaving a day later as it had snowed on both Saturday and Sunday. The flu the kiddoes had was really strange, stomach cramps, mild nausea, no throwing up really but just a lot of lying on the floor and not eating. Then they'd have an hour or so when everything was great and then back to lying around. Very strange. So far my dh and I have escaped unscathed! Kind of feel like we have lived dangerously the last few weeks with another DGS coming down with chicken pox and now this flu! ???? Can't reply to anything except in general - hope everyone is well. Sam some of those recipes sound so good. I'm thinking of making some - need something new in my repertoire. Bonny, sounds like winter has arrived in your neck of the woods. Stay safe on those icy roads! Julie, glad your eye exam went well. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't really sleep well after all, though I expected I would. Between allergies and the dry gas heat (I never have liked it), my sinuses are terrible right now. I'll have to start my lemon ginger tea.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts for Brett, Kate's DB, and anyone else who needs them.


I have to have a humidifyer on as soon as the central heat goes on. A diffuser with eucalyptus adds an extra nice touch.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just had to look at our weather site to see what the temperature is coz I am cold, it is only 13c and this is nearly Summer. :sm19: I see we are supposed to finally get a few days over 20c after Saturday. What a hopeless Spring this has been so far........ Yes BONNIE I can hear you laughing at this. I am sorry but this is sunny Australia and nearly the end of Spring... :sm06: :sm11:


????????you poor thing????, it's a balmy -15 here????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Good that shelters are available. It is mind boggling the amount of debris that is associated with tornadoes. Of all the storms possible a tornado sets me on edge the most.
> Years ago, when we lived in Georgia, a tornado passed through our area. Although we didn't sustain any significant damage just a few miles down the road a family lost one of their children and the dad was thrown into a tree and his back broken. That man and his wife both worked with my husband. Devastating


Yes, it's so hard to imagine the terrible devastation that happens in just seconds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky has spoken to the doctor and Brett has pneumonia secondary to the viral infection he had last week. Two more days of IV antibiotics which the doctor wants him to stay in for. Brett's mother had Elizabeth today, I will have her tomorrow. And play it by ear I guess after that.


I hope he's better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> His type of condition seems to be happening a lot everywhere at the moment. A friend of mine came out of hospital last week, she had a virus then within days had pneumonia, a lady at my work...same thing, came home again yesterday. I hope he fully recovers quickly.


I wonder if this is the strain of flu that they are vaccinating for?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky has spoken to the doctor and Brett has pneumonia secondary to the viral infection he had last week. Two more days of IV antibiotics which the doctor wants him to stay in for. Brett's mother had Elizabeth today, I will have her tomorrow. And play it by ear I guess after that.


Keeping Brett in my thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Most people wear their socks rather than feed them. Petting yes, kissing maybe but feeding?


????????when I first read that comment I had to go back & reread as I had the same thought ????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Tami ,


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What about in a bowl in a pan of hot water ? Might warm it up enough to use


Maybe


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Both are very pretty :sm24:


Thank you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's parents (both dark haired) had a 2 dark haired children and a red headed child whilst they lived in India. After they came home they had another red headed child and FIL's comment was, "I don't suppose the milkman could have followed us from India!" :sm09:


????????I recently read something, don't know if it's fact but it said that Scotland has more red heads than anywhere else in the world. I think Ireland must have a good share too as my mom's family came from there & there's lots of red heads in that family too including mom & my sister


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I do have the rice bag but never heard of using wheat.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I need to make some of these bags; said the same thing last year and just never got around to it. I wonder where I would check to get wheat grain or feed corn? I think there is still ight be a feed store in the area but maybe not.


Do you have a horse race track near you? They would have some kind of grain for the horses & should be able to tell you where you can get some or maybe even give you some, I think I put about 2 pounds of wheat in a bag ( battery is dead in my bathroom scale or I would weigh it )so a gallon pail makes quite a few bags.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I need to make some of these bags; said the same thing last year and just never got around to it. I wonder where I would check to get wheat grain or feed corn? I think there is still ight be a feed store in the area but maybe not.


If you go to a feed store you will have to buy a 50# bag. Do you have a Pet Supples Plus near by? Not Pet Smart. PSP has bulk food dispensers. I can get shelled field corn for $1.49/# at ours. I don't know where you could get wheat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> They look great.


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Eyes are so important and I'm so glad that yours are excellent.


 :sm24: Thank you, Liz!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love your cards Tami.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't really sleep well after all, though I expected I would. Between allergies and the dry gas heat (I never have liked it), my sinuses are terrible right now. I'll have to start my lemon ginger tea.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts for Brett, Kate's DB, and anyone else who needs them.


When you are home, and can pay attention to it, put a big pan of water on the stove to simmer to put moisture in the air.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I think I finally caught up! Just back from weekend to dd and family. The day after we arrive there, DGS came down with the flu. Day we left DGd did. We ended up leaving a day later as it had snowed on both Saturday and Sunday. The flu the kiddoes had was really strange, stomach cramps, mild nausea, no throwing up really but just a lot of lying on the floor and not eating. Then they'd have an hour or so when everything was great and then back to lying around. Very strange. So far my dh and I have escaped unscathed! Kind of feel like we have lived dangerously the last few weeks with another DGS coming down with chicken pox and now this flu! ???? Can't reply to anything except in general - hope everyone is well. Sam some of those recipes sound so good. I'm thinking of making some - need something new in my repertoire. Bonny, sounds like winter has arrived in your neck of the woods. Stay safe on those icy roads! Julie, glad your eye exam went well. Have a great day everyone.


Hope you don't catch the flu bugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I think I finally caught up! Just back from weekend to dd and family. The day after we arrive there, DGS came down with the flu. Day we left DGd did. We ended up leaving a day later as it had snowed on both Saturday and Sunday. The flu the kiddoes had was really strange, stomach cramps, mild nausea, no throwing up really but just a lot of lying on the floor and not eating. Then they'd have an hour or so when everything was great and then back to lying around. Very strange. So far my dh and I have escaped unscathed! Kind of feel like we have lived dangerously the last few weeks with another DGS coming down with chicken pox and now this flu! ???? Can't reply to anything except in general - hope everyone is well. Sam some of those recipes sound so good. I'm thinking of making some - need something new in my repertoire. Bonny, sounds like winter has arrived in your neck of the woods. Stay safe on those icy roads! Julie, glad your eye exam went well. Have a great day everyone.


 :sm24: Thank you Maatje! I do hope you avoid that 'flu- you really don't need a bug like that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I think I finally caught up! Just back from weekend to dd and family. The day after we arrive there, DGS came down with the flu. Day we left DGd did. We ended up leaving a day later as it had snowed on both Saturday and Sunday. The flu the kiddoes had was really strange, stomach cramps, mild nausea, no throwing up really but just a lot of lying on the floor and not eating. Then they'd have an hour or so when everything was great and then back to lying around. Very strange. So far my dh and I have escaped unscathed! Kind of feel like we have lived dangerously the last few weeks with another DGS coming down with chicken pox and now this flu! ???? Can't reply to anything except in general - hope everyone is well. Sam some of those recipes sound so good. I'm thinking of making some - need something new in my repertoire. Bonny, sounds like winter has arrived in your neck of the woods. Stay safe on those icy roads! Julie, glad your eye exam went well. Have a great day everyone.


Hope you can both stay well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I recently read something, don't know if it's fact but it said that Scotland has more red heads than anywhere else in the world. I think Ireland must have a good share too as my mom's family came from there & there's lots of red heads in that family too including mom & my sister


And a fair number of Maori have got the red head gene- there are a lot who have Scots in their ancestry now- a very prevalent gene, although yes it often skips a generation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you go to a feed store you will have to buy a 50# bag. Do you have a Pet Supples Plus near by? Not Pet Smart. PSP has bulk food dispensers. I can get shelled field corn for $1.49/# at ours. I don't know where you could get wheat.


I haven't tried it but I wonder if Pot Barley would work? You could find that in the bulk food store & it's not expensive here. I think I have some in the cupboard, I'll throw some in a dish & see what happens.

Evelyn, I wonder if you wrapped the bag in tin foil & put it in the oven if it would be OK, you could try it maybe at 300 & watch it closely , maybe sprinkle the cover with a few drops of water like the old ladies used to do for ironing? What do the rest of you think?

Tami, lovely cards. Speaking of which, when are you sending out the address for the card exchange?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't tried it but I wonder if Pot Barley would work? You could find that in the bulk food store & it's not expensive here. I think I have some in the cupboard, I'll throw some in a dish & see what happens.
> 
> Evelyn, I wonder if you wrapped the bag in tin foil & put it in the oven if it would be OK, you could try it maybe at 300 & watch it closely , maybe sprinkle the cover with a few drops of water like the old ladies used to do for ironing? What do the rest of you think?
> 
> Tami, lovely cards. Speaking of which, when are you sending out the address for the card exchange?


I am sure you mean Fahrenheit not Celsius!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't tried it but I wonder if Pot Barley would work? You could find that in the bulk food store & it's not expensive here. I think I have some in the cupboard, I'll throw some in a dish & see what happens.
> 
> Evelyn, I wonder if you wrapped the bag in tin foil & put it in the oven if it would be OK, you could try it maybe at 300 & watch it closely , maybe sprinkle the cover with a few drops of water like the old ladies used to do for ironing? What do the rest of you think?
> 
> Tami, lovely cards. Speaking of which, when are you sending out the address for the card exchange?


I don't know re the barley, but it might work.

Heating the bags in the oven, sprinkled with a few drops of water and wrapped in foil would probably work, if you watch it very carefully.

The list for the card exchange will go out our Thanksgiving weekend. Thanks for asking. I keep forgetting to repast about it! There is always room for more to join us in the card exchange, so if anyone else is interested, please send me a PM!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure you mean Fahrenheit not Celsius!


Yes, definitely Fahrenheit! Maybe even 275F


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, definitely Fahrenheit! Maybe even 275F


And vigilance- wrapping in foil is I think, a good idea. Can see no reason why barley should not work- mine are rice- in lieu of wheat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And vigilance- wrapping in foil is I think, a good idea. Can see no reason why barley should not work- mine are rice- in lieu of wheat.


Yes, definitely Fahrenheit ????. I just tied a bit of pot ( pearl) barley & it warmed up nicely. When I first made the bags, I heated for 1 minute, then 90 seconds, then 2 minutes & now use my popcorn setting that's 2 minutes 30 seconds. If you heat it too long it burns & really stinks so you have to experiment.

I made my bags with a removable outer cover that can be thrown in the wash just like the pillow shams with the fold over backs, keeps them much cleaner somthe last longer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, definitely Fahrenheit ????. I just tied a bit of pot ( pearl) barley & it warmed up nicely. When I first made the bags, I heated for 1 minute, then 90 seconds, then 2 minutes & now use my popcorn setting that's 2 minutes 30 seconds. If you heat it too long it burns & really stinks so you have to experiment.
> 
> I made my bags with a removable outer cover that can be thrown in the wash just like the pillow shams with the fold over backs, keeps them much cleaner somthe last longer


 :sm24: Good idea to have the removable cover!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And vigilance- wrapping in foil is I think, a good idea. Can see no reason why barley should not work- mine are rice- in lieu of wheat.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I lost my bottle of supplements from naturopath, I must have put them Lord knows where after dinner. Good grief. But we have maybe an inch of snow on the ground.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky has spoken to the doctor and Brett has pneumonia secondary to the viral infection he had last week. Two more days of IV antibiotics which the doctor wants him to stay in for. Brett's mother had Elizabeth today, I will have her tomorrow. And play it by ear I guess after that.


Oh he's really gotten it hasn't he, I sure hope he's much better very soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A young man I knew when i was having my oldest son got quite a shock when his daughter was born , both him and his wife who he had married becauseshe was pregnant were blonde , blue eyed and white , not so the baby , he stayed with her and the baby but it was her who up and left him 5 years later


Oh dear, and he was probably more than a little attached to the child by then.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I was there a few years ago a little later in the year even they had snow in the South Island.


Wow. Like snow in July in Alaska I guess.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Most people wear their socks rather than feed them. Petting yes, kissing maybe but feeding?


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, haha, what can I tell you? My mind is a dangerous thing, I shouldn't go there alone.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's parents (both dark haired) had a 2 dark haired children and a red headed child whilst they lived in India. After they came home they had another red headed child and FIL's comment was, "I don't suppose the milkman could have followed us from India!" :sm09:


 :sm23:

Ours was always the mailman. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I don't know how those milkmen ever found time to deliver the milk!
> :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Milk must have been always late ????


But their other deliveries were always on time. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> The red hair seems to skip a generation in our family, DH's gran had red hair - she had 13 children and not one of them had red hair, but 2 of DH's brothers have red hair. None of the next generation got it, but I now have a great niece and a great nephew with red hair.


My mom and little brother both are redheads, maybe Christopher's will have red hair too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I lost my bottle of supplements from naturopath, I must have put them Lord knows where after dinner. Good grief. But we have maybe an inch of snow on the ground.


Ugh! That looks cold. I do hope you find the supplements.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ugh! That looks cold. I do hope you find the supplements.


Me too, thank you, I think I'll have to go tear apart the kitchen and living rooms I think as all I can think is that I sat it on the counter rather than putting it back in the cabinet and a cat has rolled it under something. GRRRRR...


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I lost my bottle of supplements from naturopath, I must have put them Lord knows where after dinner. Good grief. But we have maybe an inch of snow on the ground.


Maybe not your fav, but lovely to show up those puppy pawprints!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I lost my bottle of supplements from naturopath, I must have put them Lord knows where after dinner. Good grief. But we have maybe an inch of snow on the ground.


Snow always looks pretty at first


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning everyone, and wouldn’t you know it, another seniors club day and it’s pouring rain and windy. There’s a big storm in the South Island with power cuts, gales, rain, and snow. A winter blast chilling us out again. 
It was Melbourne Cup horse race day yesterday over in Aussie and a big day here for betting. 
I went out with my friend and we had a small bet each. Shouldn’t have bothered, our horses wandered off to eat hay and got lost lol!????????
Today at seniors day we are to make and take along a favourite Christmas food item, and also the recipe. So I’ve made smoked salmon mousse piped into vol-u-vent pastry shells, and garnished with chives. It’s nice easy finger food and tastes good. 
I just use thinly sliced smoked salmon, or a tin of, cream cheese, lemon juice, lemon pepper, whizzed up in blender to form mousse.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I never realize how busy I am until I write out what I am doing or have done. I have been knitting other items but just didn't write it all out. I am exploring different patterns. I did a vintage mitten pattern for a 2 year old size. The pattern did not make sense at times so I followed my own intuition to make it work. I have made some coasters for mugs to set on to demonstrate a simple and inexpensive gift to give for Christmas.
> 
> Matthew has been busy making his ceramics as well as drawing. He should have quite a few pieces done by the end of the month.


Please let us know how the second firing goes, it is a beautiful piece, and I hope it survives!


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin is here for a sleepover as daddy is night shift and mummy is going out. I had to strip her before her tea as it was spaghetti bolognaise and that can be messy! She's so easy to feed (as was/is her dad) as she'll eat most things, unlike her big cousin who's a fussy eater just like his dad was.....I told DS#1 he'd got exactly the child he deserved when he got Luke!
> Note the new pink furry boots in the background!


Oh my, I remember those days! Caitlin is a beauty, so glad she's easy to please.

When my son was young, he didn't care for meat, big fan of veggies, now...well the tables have turned, and 'rabbit food' and fruits have become dirty words!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


Lots of prayers!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sat here trying to get the top finished for my postbox when I here my husband burst out laughing , look up to see whats so funny when i realise its me hes laughing at or more to the point what I said , I looked down and realised I'm running out of yarn , sugar lumps and fairy liquid , 
When i was 10 I got a good telling of for using the F word , Ive never used a swear word since but i can be very creative with weird combination of words when the occasion irises , dont even ask were this one came from ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ððI recently read something, donât know if itâs fact but it said that Scotland has more red heads than anywhere else in the world. I think Ireland must have a good share too as my momâs family came from there & thereâs lots of red heads in that family too including mom & my sister


I found this which bears out your theory.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


Oh no , he must be fed up of hospitals . At least he is in the right place and getting treated , hopefully he will feel a 100% better once he has the stents put in .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh he's really gotten it hasn't he, I sure hope he's much better very soon.


As do I. (Re Darowil's SIL)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here trying to get the top finished for my postbox when I here my husband burst out laughing , look up to see whats so funny when i realise its me hes laughing at or more to the point what I said , I looked down and realised I'm running out of yarn , sugar lumps and fairy liquid ,
> When i was 10 I got a good telling of for using the F word , Ive never used a swear word since but i can be very creative with weird combination of words when the occasion irises , dont even ask were this one came from ????


One I've found that works well when said with venom is "Black enamel bathtubs!" :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> Maybe not your fav, but lovely to show up those puppy pawprints!


Lol! That it is!! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Snow always looks pretty at first


Until that first step, then it's all over. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I lost my bottle of supplements from naturopath, I must have put them Lord knows where after dinner. Good grief. But we have maybe an inch of snow on the ground.


Please don't send it my way.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


Sorry to hear this. Poor guy, he has really had his fill of hospitals recently. Hope they can get stents in asap and he will begin to feel better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


Sorry to hear that. I'll continue my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here trying to get the top finished for my postbox when I here my husband burst out laughing , look up to see whats so funny when i realise its me hes laughing at or more to the point what I said , I looked down and realised I'm running out of yarn , sugar lumps and fairy liquid ,
> When i was 10 I got a good telling of for using the F word , Ive never used a swear word since but i can be very creative with weird combination of words when the occasion irises , dont even ask were this one came from ????


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> One I've found that works well when said with venom is "Black enamel bathtubs!" :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> One I've found that works well when said with venom is "Black enamel bathtubs!" :sm09:


I got stuck on enamel???? think that will come out completely different


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it's been storming here since last night. i don't know when it started but it has rained fairly steadily all day - with a big storm every couple hours and really putting down the water bigtime. and it is still going. but as i have said before 'one does not need to shovel the rain'. just talked to Heidi - she is stuck in meijers hoping the rain slows down a little. she has a golfing umbrella which does a good job --- sam


When it got here it added to all the flooding. Some roads were shut down and I warned DH not to travel on any low roads. One time I had to stay in a high parking lot for a company, thank goodness one spot left, as I watched cars going ahead get turned around in the water. Further on down the road people's cars were filled with water and they climbed out the window to the roof. Now that would have been a problem for me. Not sure those hips would have fit through nor did I have the flexibility. Perhaps adrenaline kicks in but one's girth can be a problem. So sorry for the people's homes along the lake where they have been flooded most of the year. Glad we didn't buy along the lake even though I love, love, love the view.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The lawyer is getting ready to send the forms in to the Immigration and Naturalization. :sm06: I thought I wasn't nervous but now that it's reached this stage I'm nervous again. Even writing this I feel the lump in my throat.

My sister sent me a text photo and she is a grandma again. She is only in her 50's and has 17 grandchildren while I have 3.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


I'm so glad he got to the hospital. I think all he has gone through has certainly caused a lot of physical stress for him. Prayers that he will gain strength and have total recovery. Big Hugs Kate. It's so difficult when our loved ones go through hard times.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I'm still not knitting. Don't know what is going on. I'm not even reading, just watching tv and I have books and knitting projects, so I can't wait till I get past all this. Perhaps once my citizenship gets resolved, my brother improves, I find something about my real father (sister is continuing the search), my uncle (father's brother) that we found quits questioning me about having been molested. He makes me feel guilty with his questions and I was only 6. I'm just in a strange place but like the seasons, I know this will change. I'm thinking I need to work on my mind like I have learned to do with housework...just not feel overwhelmed by everything. Deal with each thing as it comes up.

Darowil, sorry about the pneumonia and hope SIL will be fine now that they know. 

Julie, I've always loved that photo of you. Don't give all the credit to the light or photographer. That is you and you are beautiful! He just captured the beauty you already there. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, praying for your DB.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


The poor man. Prayers on their way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here trying to get the top finished for my postbox when I here my husband burst out laughing , look up to see whats so funny when i realise its me hes laughing at or more to the point what I said , I looked down and realised I'm running out of yarn , sugar lumps and fairy liquid ,
> When i was 10 I got a good telling of for using the F word , Ive never used a swear word since but i can be very creative with weird combination of words when the occasion irises , dont even ask were this one came from ????


Oh! No!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the good wishes and prayers for my DB. My SIL was in to visit him tonight and said he is feeling and looking better, which is good to hear. I'll visit him tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


Oh, no, hope there's not too much damage. Poor man can't get a break lately


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here trying to get the top finished for my postbox when I here my husband burst out laughing , look up to see whats so funny when i realise its me hes laughing at or more to the point what I said , I looked down and realised I'm running out of yarn , sugar lumps and fairy liquid ,
> When i was 10 I got a good telling of for using the F word , Ive never used a swear word since but i can be very creative with weird combination of words when the occasion irises , dont even ask were this one came from ????


????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this Kate. He is in my prayers continually.



KateB said:


> Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

'Tis the season for sugar lumps and fairy liquid! LOLOL I love that!


Swedenme said:


> Sat here trying to get the top finished for my postbox when I here my husband burst out laughing , look up to see whats so funny when i realise its me hes laughing at or more to the point what I said , I looked down and realised I'm running out of yarn , sugar lumps and fairy liquid ,
> When i was 10 I got a good telling of for using the F word , Ive never used a swear word since but i can be very creative with weird combination of words when the occasion irises , dont even ask were this one came from ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the towel holder. great drawing matthew - are you going to put whiskers on the cats? --- sam



pacer said:


> Wow 29 pages already. I sure have been slow to get reading on here. I worked a few hours after church today. Tomorrow is art class for Matthew, Tuesday I have a meeting after work, Wednesday I am meeting a young lady to show her some simple projects to make Christmas gifts Friday and Saturday are more busy days. The weeks seem to fly by.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to go check on dinner. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful bubbslove - someone is going to be toasty warm. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I've finally finished my Swedish weave blanket and started a new one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be beautiful when it is finished. the light almost white areas - what color will go there? --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> New blanket, this is what it will look like. Not mine I've just started


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny julie - it took me three days to finally take the time to take my one and only clock down and move it back. it's taking a while to get onto a new schedule.
--- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one was hilarious! Another from mjs:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why? heating with water from a boiler attached to a tankless water heater would be super cheap and a much warmer longer lasting heat. mho only. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, what a mess. We heat with propane & have a forced air furnace so thankfully no mess except dust. We also burn wood in our fireplace. Except for big places like hospitals heating with water is rare here


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nice! --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Try 2
> 
> My new, for me, scooter,
> It is a Piaggio MP3 and 250cc of grunt
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing his way - hope it is all good news. --- sam



KateB said:


> My niece just phoned to say DB has been taken back into hospital as he woke up very breathless. He hasn't been feeling great over last few days and the nurse who comes in said his haemoglobin (sp?) was low which can be a sign of infection. Keep him in your thoughts please.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope not - i sure didn't mean that. --- sam



KateB said:


> It is hot water and I'm sure Sonja wasn't insulted in the least Sam and neither was I! :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I lost my bottle of supplements from naturopath, I must have put them Lord knows where after dinner. Good grief. But we have maybe an inch of snow on the ground.


Please don't send it my way :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


That is not good news. Sure hope he will be well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i must me dense but i don't understand exactly jackie is working on and how it works. is she knitting or crocheting? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Beautiful work on the first one and the second one will be fabulous.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here trying to get the top finished for my postbox when I here my husband burst out laughing , look up to see whats so funny when i realise its me hes laughing at or more to the point what I said , I looked down and realised I'm running out of yarn , sugar lumps and fairy liquid ,
> When i was 10 I got a good telling of for using the F word , Ive never used a swear word since but i can be very creative with weird combination of words when the occasion irises , dont even ask were this one came from ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 'Tis the season for sugar lumps and fairy liquid! LOLOL I love that!


My son used to say, "fudge monkeys!" :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kate, sending healing energy your DB's way. May he mend quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I walked 45 minutes. Colleen was out with horses, so, I now know their names. The colt is Buster, his mom is Patch, and the 3rd horse is Pumpkin.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think i must me dense but i don't understand exactly jackie is working on and how it works. is she knitting or crocheting? --- sam


It's a type of embroidery Sam


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> I found this which bears out your theory.


Does it have something to do with Vikings invasions? (C.F Erik, the Red.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes and prayers for my DB. My SIL was in to visit him tonight and said he is feeling and looking better, which is good to hear. I'll visit him tomorrow afternoon.


That's good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning everyone, and wouldn't you know it, another seniors club day and it's pouring rain and windy. There's a big storm in the South Island with power cuts, gales, rain, and snow. A winter blast chilling us out again.
> It was Melbourne Cup horse race day yesterday over in Aussie and a big day here for betting.
> I went out with my friend and we had a small bet each. Shouldn't have bothered, our horses wandered off to eat hay and got lost lol!????????
> Today at seniors day we are to make and take along a favourite Christmas food item, and also the recipe. So I've made smoked salmon mousse piped into vol-u-vent pastry shells, and garnished with chives. It's nice easy finger food and tastes good.
> I just use thinly sliced smoked salmon, or a tin of, cream cheese, lemon juice, lemon pepper, whizzed up in blender to form mousse.


Lol! 
That sounds yummy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


Oh no!! I sure hope that they can get him back on the road to decent health soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here trying to get the top finished for my postbox when I here my husband burst out laughing , look up to see whats so funny when i realise its me hes laughing at or more to the point what I said , I looked down and realised I'm running out of yarn , sugar lumps and fairy liquid ,
> When i was 10 I got a good telling of for using the F word , Ive never used a swear word since but i can be very creative with weird combination of words when the occasion irises , dont even ask were this one came from ????


LOL!!! David has to get creative with is language when we have kids in the house, and boy did he come up with some interesting ones. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> One I've found that works well when said with venom is "Black enamel bathtubs!" :sm09:


LOL!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> why? heating with water from a boiler attached to a tankless water heater would be super cheap and a much warmer longer lasting heat. mho only. --- sam


I don't have a clue why most use forced air furnaces, they just do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The lawyer is getting ready to send the forms in to the Immigration and Naturalization. :sm06: I thought I wasn't nervous but now that it's reached this stage I'm nervous again. Even writing this I feel the lump in my throat.
> 
> My sister sent me a text photo and she is a grandma again. She is only in her 50's and has 17 grandchildren while I have 3.


I can understand your nervousness.

:sm06: How many children does your sister have, 17 grands is a lot, I can't even imagine trying to spend time with 17 different grands. Holy Moly!!!! lol
Congratulations to her, by the way, and congrats to you too, Auntie!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The lawyer is getting ready to send the forms in to the Immigration and Naturalization. :sm06: I thought I wasn't nervous but now that it's reached this stage I'm nervous again. Even writing this I feel the lump in my throat.
> 
> My sister sent me a text photo and she is a grandma again. She is only in her 50's and has 17 grandchildren while I have 3.


You will do fine! It won't be long and we will be celebrating you becoming a citizen of the USA!

Congratulations to your sister.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm still not knitting. Don't know what is going on. I'm not even reading, just watching tv and I have books and knitting projects, so I can't wait till I get past all this. Perhaps once my citizenship gets resolved, my brother improves, I find something about my real father (sister is continuing the search), my uncle (father's brother) that we found quits questioning me about having been molested. He makes me feel guilty with his questions and I was only 6. I'm just in a strange place but like the seasons, I know this will change. I'm thinking I need to work on my mind like I have learned to do with housework...just not feel overwhelmed by everything. Deal with each thing as it comes up.
> 
> Darowil, sorry about the pneumonia and hope SIL will be fine now that they know.
> 
> Julie, I've always loved that photo of you. Don't give all the credit to the light or photographer. That is you and you are beautiful! He just captured the beauty you already there. :sm24:


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked 45 minutes. Colleen was out with horses, so, I now know their names. The colt is Buster, his mom is Patch, and the 3rd horse is Pumpkin.


Glad you got to walk. Nice that you can call them by name now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Please don't send it my way :sm13:


Lol!!! It will be gone tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't have a clue why most use forced air furnaces, they just do.


Forced air is most popular here and in Alaska too, I think because boilers take up so much space and are heavy usually and most of the time in basements.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs


I went thru that, Tami. Do not understand it. One day I just couldn't Make myself pick up the needles. I am back at it now, but I haven't gone back to my watercolors. But I think I will some day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, hope you go back to your watercolors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Marla and I are going to go into Scottsbluff early tomorrow morning so that we can paint on our ceramics and see if we can find her some winter boots, so I guess I'd best get my bum to bed. See you all tomorrow. Sweet dreams to those heading that way and good day to those just getting up and facing the day.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

thewren said:


> i think i must me dense but i don't understand exactly jackie is working on and how it works. is she knitting or crocheting? --- sam


The blankets are Swedish weaving, the yarn colours are what I'm doing on the monk cloth blanket making patterns


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Another craft I'm learning to keep my brain active


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


That is so sad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> My son used to say, "fudge monkeys!" :sm04:


I like that one ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked 45 minutes. Colleen was out with horses, so, I now know their names. The colt is Buster, his mom is Patch, and the 3rd horse is Pumpkin.


Lovely names that you can now use when you talk to them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Forced air is most popular here and in Alaska too, I think because boilers take up so much space and are heavy usually and most of the time in basements.


My boiler is in the kitchen hidden inside one of the cupboards. Dont even no its there . I think gas central heating is the one most used here , I think if i ever have money I might like under floor heating


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm still not knitting. Don't know what is going on. I'm not even reading, just watching tv and I have books and knitting projects, so I can't wait till I get past all this. Perhaps once my citizenship gets resolved, my brother improves, I find something about my real father (sister is continuing the search), my uncle (father's brother) that we found quits questioning me about having been molested. He makes me feel guilty with his questions and I was only 6. I'm just in a strange place but like the seasons, I know this will change. I'm thinking I need to work on my mind like I have learned to do with housework...just not feel overwhelmed by everything. Deal with each thing as it comes up.
> 
> Darowil, sorry about the pneumonia and hope SIL will be fine now that they know.
> 
> Julie, I've always loved that photo of you. Don't give all the credit to the light or photographer. That is you and you are beautiful! He just captured the beauty you already there. :sm24:


 Good luck with the citizenship Daralene, hopefully it wont take too long and then you can relax and hopefully get back to your knitting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


Oh no Im so sorry Jackie , that is so sad


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no Im so sorry Jackie , that is so sad


Prayers on the way for Becca.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


So sorry to hear that. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My boiler is in the kitchen hidden inside one of the cupboards. Dont even no its there . I think gas central heating is the one most used here , I think if i ever have money I might like under floor heating


Mine is the same. The old boiler gave out a lot of heat and as it's in a big cupboard it was a great place to dry clothes, but this one is so efficient (and not losing heat is a good thing!) that my cupboard is now cool. :sm19:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


So sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's parents (both dark haired) had a 2 dark haired children and a red headed child whilst they lived in India. After they came home they had another red headed child and FIL's comment was, "I don't suppose the milkman could have followed us from India!" :sm09:


I guess he is right there.
So was DH born in India or after they came back?
Being born in other countries or having parents born in other countries is creating a huge of issues politically over here. No-one with dual citizenship can be a Federal politician (must be an Australian citizen). It is now coming out that many who didn't think they had dual citizenship actually do. High Court has ruled on some but now more are turning up. And it is not always clear cut either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you sure you're remembering right?- I thought you were here in November!


Wasn't it late November into early December? Which is slightly later in the year than now.
Checked my photos- it was mid November we were in the South Island. 15th we were at Milford Sound where it snowed for us. Had been seeing snow lying all through the area before then and a bit after as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmm.....don't know of anyone else that kisses & pets their socks Joy.
> :sm12: :sm09: (LOL) Sorry....I couldn't help saying that and of course I know you meant the horses. EDIT: I read further on and saw Margaret had the same thoughts I did; Margaret are we related???
> I envy you having such a wonderful area to walk and being able to commune with the horses. My neighborhood is not conducive to walking.
> 
> :sm12: :sm09:


Maybe we are :sm01: What fun that would be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had Elizabeth today. Started off at their place looking after both kids while Vicky mowed the lawn. Nursing Gordon while swinging Elizabeth.
Had a plan as to how I would like the day to pan out but as it was dependent on Elizabeth sleeping at just the right times I didn't hold out too much hope. So fed her at 11.30 and said after lunch you have a sleep and then we will go on a Toot-Toot. She had been talking about Eddy from Child care during the morning. SO I said you will see him tomorrow (which I later realised was wrong as tomorrow is not Friday!). 
Anyway put her down right when wanted. And she slept and woke up right when I wanted. Asked if she remembered what we were doing after she woke up. Thought for a while, face lit up and she said Eddy!
So we got the Toot Toot and then a boat to the Zoo as I had planned. hour and half at the zoo and then walked to the hospital where David picked me up and left Elizabeth with her parents.
She really is growing up day by day now. Have her tomorrow afternoon again. Child care the next day so she will be able to see Eddy.
Really taking an interest in others. Asked what she wanted to see at the zoo. Arbee she said. Asked later and same answer so messaged Vicky- Saturday they had gone to the zoo with a 4 year old called Gabby! So she didn't get to see Arbee who oddly enough wan't there.
And she talks about things that have happened. Told her we would go to the toy library tomorrow. And she told me Mummy go to toy arbary. Then after a while and Daddy. 
My Elizabeth novella for the day.

Links to the last 2 cardigans I knitted for Elizabeth. I'm putting them straight onto Ravelry which means that the photos aren't on my phone. 
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/elizabeth-a-springtime-cardigan 
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/pink-sparkle-girls-bolero-jacket


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I guess he is right there.
> So was DH born in India or after they came back?
> Being born in other countries or having parents born in other countries is creating a huge of issues politically over here. No-one with dual citizenship can be a Federal politician (must be an Australian citizen). It is now coming out that many who didn't think they had dual citizenship actually do. High Court has ruled on some but now more are turning up. And it is not always clear cut either.


DH, his DB & DS were all born in Darjeeling, India (his dad was the manager of a tea plantation) and they came back home when DH was 5. He was sent to boarding school (in India) when he was 4 1/2 and, understandably, he was very upset on the first night away from home which leads to his claim to fame.......on his first night at boarding school he slept with the headmistress! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


A complication he definitely could do without.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


How very sad for you but how terrible for your son and daughter in love.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH, his DB & DS were all born in Darjeeling, India (his dad was the manager of a tea plantation) and they came back home when DH was 5. He was sent to boarding school (in India) when he was 4 1/2 and, understandably, he was very upset on the first night away from home which leads to his claim to fame.......on his first night at boarding school he slept with the headmistress! :sm06: :sm09:


It just seems so tough to send 4 1/2 year olds away to boarding school. That would mean Luke would already be in boarding school. But it sounds if he was able to sleep with the headmistress that they were caring which is a help. I just can't imagine sending my kids away so young.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Heather I've just seen on Facebook that a Traffic Controller was killed while on duty in your general area. Hoping you didn't work with him. I know there are loads of you but it was posted by a niece who lives on the Sunshine Coast and it was somewhere round that area.

For others reading He was a male so is not Heather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wasn't it late November into early December? Which is slightly later in the year than now.
> Checked my photos- it was mid November we were in the South Island. 15th we were at Milford Sound where it snowed for us. Had been seeing snow lying all through the area before then and a bit after as well.


Right, I was not sure exactly when you were here- so 2014 it snowed a bit later in the year!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


Many prayers for the new angel and the parents and grandparents.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like that one ,


My new swear words!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> It just seems so tough to send 4 1/2 year olds away to boarding school. That would mean Luke would already be in boarding school. But it sounds if he was able to sleep with the headmistress that they were caring which is a help. I just can't imagine sending my kids away so young.


I agree; it's hard enough when they're 18 and that's not even off to a different continent.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> It just seems so tough to send 4 1/2 year olds away to boarding school. That would mean Luke would already be in boarding school. But it sounds if he was able to sleep with the headmistress that they were caring which is a help. I just can't imagine sending my kids away so young.


A big part of the reason they came home was for an education that didn't necessitate sending them away. DH should have gone the following year, but was sent early as some of his slightly older friends were going then and his mum thought he might settle better if he went with them. His parents did get to visit as the school was in India.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right, I was not sure exactly when you were here- so 2014 it snowed a bit later in the year!


I was fairly right on the time of year but had no idea how long ago (until I checked the photos)


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


I am so sorry, that is so hard.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> The blankets are Swedish weaving, the yarn colours are what I'm doing on the monk cloth blanket making patterns


Qthey are very lovely.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth today. Started off at their place looking after both kids while Vicky mowed the lawn. Nursing Gordon while swinging Elizabeth.
> Had a plan as to how I would like the day to pan out but as it was dependent on Elizabeth sleeping at just the right times I didn't hold out too much hope. So fed her at 11.30 and said after lunch you have a sleep and then we will go on a Toot-Toot. She had been talking about Eddy from Child care during the morning. SO I said you will see him tomorrow (which I later realised was wrong as tomorrow is not Friday!).
> Anyway put her down right when wanted. And she slept and woke up right when I wanted. Asked if she remembered what we were doing after she woke up. Thought for a while, face lit up and she said Eddy!
> So we got the Toot Toot and then a boat to the Zoo as I had planned. hour and half at the zoo and then walked to the hospital where David picked me up and left Elizabeth with her parents.
> ...


Sounds like a fun day! Love the two cardi's.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> DH, his DB & DS were all born in Darjeeling, India (his dad was the manager of a tea plantation) and they came back home when DH was 5. He was sent to boarding school (in India) when he was 4 1/2 and, understandably, he was very upset on the first night away from home which leads to his claim to fame.......on his first night at boarding school he slept with the headmistress! :sm06: :sm09:


Wow 4 1/2 is so young to be sent away to a boarding school. Must have been very hard for him.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sorry for the family's loss, Jackie. Light & love surround you all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Elizabeth's cardigans are darling, Margaret. I'm sure she will have fun adventures in them!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

All the posts about substitute phrases got me remembering one I thought was pretty funny, but I don’t think I ever dared use it: “Got dandruff, some of it itches!!!!”


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> All the posts about substitute phrases got me remembering one I thought was pretty funny, but I don't think I ever dared use it: "Got dandruff, some of it itches!!!!"


LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences and prayers for Becca.


Bubba Love said:


> Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, had a big giggle over your DH sleeping with head mistress!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba, sad loss, prayers for your DS and DDIL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


I'm so sorry, Jackie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My boiler is in the kitchen hidden inside one of the cupboards. Dont even no its there . I think gas central heating is the one most used here , I think if i ever have money I might like under floor heating


I know of someone who just spent a fortune jacking their house up & putting it on a basement because the cement slab they put their in floor heating in shifted & broke after 15 years & the place we go for Quilting has in floor heating & she says it takes 2 days to warm up when they turn it on in fall & if they get sudden warm weather it gets very hot in the house. I had thought I would like it until I heard those stories. 
We thought about putting electric floor heating under tile in the kitchen when we did new flooring but found it was going to be insanely expensive


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth today. Started off at their place looking after both kids while Vicky mowed the lawn. Nursing Gordon while swinging Elizabeth.
> Had a plan as to how I would like the day to pan out but as it was dependent on Elizabeth sleeping at just the right times I didn't hold out too much hope. So fed her at 11.30 and said after lunch you have a sleep and then we will go on a Toot-Toot. She had been talking about Eddy from Child care during the morning. SO I said you will see him tomorrow (which I later realised was wrong as tomorrow is not Friday!).
> Anyway put her down right when wanted. And she slept and woke up right when I wanted. Asked if she remembered what we were doing after she woke up. Thought for a while, face lit up and she said Eddy!
> So we got the Toot Toot and then a boat to the Zoo as I had planned. hour and half at the zoo and then walked to the hospital where David picked me up and left Elizabeth with her parents.
> ...


I'm glad you had a nice day with the GKs.
Lovely sweaters


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH, his DB & DS were all born in Darjeeling, India (his dad was the manager of a tea plantation) and they came back home when DH was 5. He was sent to boarding school (in India) when he was 4 1/2 and, understandably, he was very upset on the first night away from home which leads to his claim to fame.......on his first night at boarding school he slept with the headmistress! :sm06: :sm09:


????????????I cant imagine sending my kids off to boarding school. Did he go to boarding school when they came back to Scotland?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heather I've just seen on Facebook that a Traffic Controller was killed while on duty in your general area. Hoping you didn't work with him. I know there are loads of you but it was posted by a niece who lives on the Sunshine Coast and it was somewhere round that area.
> 
> For others reading He was a male so is not Heather!


That's terrible. I'm glad we know Heather is OK


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DH, his DB & DS were all born in Darjeeling, India (his dad was the manager of a tea plantation) and they came back home when DH was 5. He was sent to boarding school (in India) when he was 4 1/2 and, understandably, he was very upset on the first night away from home which leads to his claim to fame.......on his first night at boarding school he slept with the headmistress! :sm06: :sm09:


Thats funny , ????
Used to think i would like Boarding school till I read Tom Brown s schooldays and Goodbye Mr Chips


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know of someone who just spent a fortune jacking their house up & putting it on a basement because the cement slab they put their in floor heating in shifted & broke after 15 years & the place we go for Quilting has in floor heating & she says it takes 2 days to warm up when they turn it on in fall & if they get sudden warm weather it gets very hot in the house. I had thought I would like it until I heard those stories.
> We thought about putting electric floor heating under tile in the kitchen when we did new flooring but found it was going to be insanely expensive


I think any form of electric heating is insanely expensive here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth today. Started off at their place looking after both kids while Vicky mowed the lawn. Nursing Gordon while swinging Elizabeth.
> Had a plan as to how I would like the day to pan out but as it was dependent on Elizabeth sleeping at just the right times I didn't hold out too much hope. So fed her at 11.30 and said after lunch you have a sleep and then we will go on a Toot-Toot. She had been talking about Eddy from Child care during the morning. SO I said you will see him tomorrow (which I later realised was wrong as tomorrow is not Friday!).
> Anyway put her down right when wanted. And she slept and woke up right when I wanted. Asked if she remembered what we were doing after she woke up. Thought for a while, face lit up and she said Eddy!
> So we got the Toot Toot and then a boat to the Zoo as I had planned. hour and half at the zoo and then walked to the hospital where David picked me up and left Elizabeth with her parents.
> ...


Lovely cardigans Margaret , sounds like you snd Elizabeth had a wonderful day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was fairly right on the time of year but had no idea how long ago (until I checked the photos)


It sticks in my mind, because it was my last full year in that house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


That is heartbreaking.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thats funny , ????
> Used to think i would like Boarding school till I read Tom Brown s schooldays and Goodbye Mr Chips


Yes! Me too! Especially Tom Brown! I don't think I really understand the rationale for boarding schools. Probably something to do with distance? Especially for the younger ones.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> I think any form of electric heating is insanely expensive here.


It is here also


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes! Me too! Especially Tom Brown! I don't think I really understand the rationale for boarding schools. Probably something to do with distance? Especially for the younger ones.


In our country, the children from farms who live many miles from nearest schools often go to boarding schools for education.
They also offer a better education than some of the public schools in towns. The classes are smaller so teachers get better one on one tuition with the children, and as they can be privately run schools sometimes , the fees paid means better quality teachers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes! Me too! Especially Tom Brown! I don't think I really understand the rationale for boarding schools. Probably something to do with distance? Especially for the younger ones.


I think it is a very English thing- the ex was sent to boarding school at 7.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> In our country, the children from farms who live many miles from nearest schools often go to boarding schools for education.
> They also offer a better education than some of the public schools in towns. The classes are smaller so teachers get better one on one tuition with the children, and as they can be privately run schools sometimes , the fees paid means better quality teachers.


Boarding schools are very rare here. I only know one family who sent their kids to a French Catholic school in the south of the province.
Here if you are very far from school there are now online options. When I was in school there was Correspondence classes if you wanted to take something that wasn't offered in the local school or if you lived in a remote area. I took German by correspondence for a couple of years.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats funny , ????
> Used to think i would like Boarding school till I read Tom Brown s schooldays and Goodbye Mr Chips


I haven't read either of those books


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I walked 50 min and fed horses. Lovely, no wind, sunny 63F. Icing knee then off to library.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Boarding schools are very rare here. I only know one family who sent their kids to a French Catholic school in the south of the province.
> Here if you are very far from school there are now online options. When I was in school there was Correspondence classes if you wanted to take something that wasn't offered in the local school or if you lived in a remote area. I took German by correspondence for a couple of years.


I am not sure of the situation now, but we used to have an excellent Correspondence School, and frequently high country and other back blocks families taught their children at home.

I just googled it- still exists, from 5 years old right through to University level


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> In our country, the children from farms who live many miles from nearest schools often go to boarding schools for education.
> They also offer a better education than some of the public schools in towns. The classes are smaller so teachers get better one on one tuition with the children, and as they can be privately run schools sometimes , the fees paid means better quality teachers.


Thank you that makes sense.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> I went thru that, Tami. Do not understand it. One day I just couldn't Make myself pick up the needles. I am back at it now, but I haven't gone back to my watercolors. But I think I will some day.


Someday will come.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


I am so very sorry to hear that. I will pray for all of you. We are sisters in our loss, as I also miscarried.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth today. Started off at their place looking after both kids while Vicky mowed the lawn. Nursing Gordon while swinging Elizabeth.
> Had a plan as to how I would like the day to pan out but as it was dependent on Elizabeth sleeping at just the right times I didn't hold out too much hope. So fed her at 11.30 and said after lunch you have a sleep and then we will go on a Toot-Toot. She had been talking about Eddy from Child care during the morning. SO I said you will see him tomorrow (which I later realised was wrong as tomorrow is not Friday!).
> Anyway put her down right when wanted. And she slept and woke up right when I wanted. Asked if she remembered what we were doing after she woke up. Thought for a while, face lit up and she said Eddy!
> So we got the Toot Toot and then a boat to the Zoo as I had planned. hour and half at the zoo and then walked to the hospital where David picked me up and left Elizabeth with her parents.
> ...


It's so much fun to hear about our little ones! E is really starting to blossom. It won't be long and she will be talking up a storm, in full sentences!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH, his DB & DS were all born in Darjeeling, India (his dad was the manager of a tea plantation) and they came back home when DH was 5. He was sent to boarding school (in India) when he was 4 1/2 and, understandably, he was very upset on the first night away from home which leads to his claim to fame.......on his first night at boarding school he slept with the headmistress! :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> It just seems so tough to send 4 1/2 year olds away to boarding school. That would mean Luke would already be in boarding school. But it sounds if he was able to sleep with the headmistress that they were caring which is a help. I just can't imagine sending my kids away so young.


I couldn't have sent mine away to school at that age!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heather I've just seen on Facebook that a Traffic Controller was killed while on duty in your general area. Hoping you didn't work with him. I know there are loads of you but it was posted by a niece who lives on the Sunshine Coast and it was somewhere round that area.
> 
> For others reading He was a male so is not Heather!


How sad. I hope Heather didn't know him. And very glad it wasn't Heather! I am always extremely careful around any construction workers/traffic controllers, as my dad worked for the county road crew.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Boarding school is still a common option for those who live a reasonable distance from schools. While School of the Air and other options are available many parents want their kids to have personal contact with other students and teachers. However this is usually for High School and often only the last few years. David boarded for his last few years of school as at that time the only school near them didn’t do the last 2 years. 
Boarding schools are all private though I think there might now be options to stay with families in some of the public schools. (Public for those in the UK being the schools provided by the government). 
And increasingly we are getting students from Asia coming over to do the last couple of years of schooling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked 50 min and fed horses. Lovely, no wind, sunny 63F. Icing knee then off to library.


Sounds like a beautiful day! Light breeze here, sunshine, and upper 40'sF


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't forget to sign up for the Christmas card exchange! Send me a PM if you are interested, please.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Our seniors day went well yesterday, everyone brought something delicious with recipe and lunch was very enjoyable.
We also did some crafting work, making cards and wreaths for Christmas. I felt like a kid playing with stickers, glitter, ribbons and glue. It was fun.
Julie made a gorgeous wreath for the door. Luckily the weather settled and by the time we came home it had cleared and was warmer too.
Been out for groceries this morning and supermarket is filling up with lots of tempting treats coming in. I’ve begun collecting goodies for 2 children of my cousin who works for us. We have a lunch party on our last work day before holidays, so like to give them something as well as adults. I make up a bagful of treats each year for them both. Also will be trying out a dessert this weekend to see if it might be good for the party.
Great ideas on Pinterest, my go to place for many things. I’m doing small glasses filled with lemon curd mousse, crushed meringues garnished 
with blueberries on top. Mousse made with whipped cream, mascarpone, and lemon curd. What do you folks think?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our seniors day went well yesterday, everyone brought something delicious with recipe and lunch was very enjoyable.
> We also did some crafting work, making cards and wreaths for Christmas. I felt like a kid playing with stickers, glitter, ribbons and glue. It was fun.
> Julie made a gorgeous wreath for the door. Luckily the weather settled and by the time we came home it had cleared and was warmer too.
> Been out for groceries this morning and supermarket is filling up with lots of tempting treats coming in. I've begun collecting goodies for 2 children of my cousin who works for us. We have a lunch party on our last work day before holidays, so like to give them something as well as adults. I make up a bagful of treats each year for them both. Also will be trying out a dessert this weekend to see if it might be good for the party.
> ...


sounds superb!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our seniors day went well yesterday, everyone brought something delicious with recipe and lunch was very enjoyable.
> We also did some crafting work, making cards and wreaths for Christmas. I felt like a kid playing with stickers, glitter, ribbons and glue. It was fun.
> Julie made a gorgeous wreath for the door. Luckily the weather settled and by the time we came home it had cleared and was warmer too.
> Been out for groceries this morning and supermarket is filling up with lots of tempting treats coming in. I've begun collecting goodies for 2 children of my cousin who works for us. We have a lunch party on our last work day before holidays, so like to give them something as well as adults. I make up a bagful of treats each year for them both. Also will be trying out a dessert this weekend to see if it might be good for the party.
> ...


Sounds like a fun day! As to the mousse? YUM!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like a fun day! As to the mousse? YUM!


Thank you something sweet with a tang is good, a take on lemon meringue pie sort of!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sounds superb!


Right up your alley my friend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Right up your alley my friend!


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. A cold rain has descended on us. Very grey and gloomy outside. It's been a good day to stay inside for sure. TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I cant imagine sending my kids off to boarding school. Did he go to boarding school when they came back to Scotland?


No he went to the local schools.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes! Me too! Especially Tom Brown! I don't think I really understand the rationale for boarding schools. Probably something to do with distance? Especially for the younger ones.


With me it was the Chalet School series of books and the Jennings and Derbyshire books. I always thought I would like boarding school, but the reality would probably have been very different. My SIL's G nephew & niece both went to boarding school in Scotland as their father was in the army and stationed in Germany - the Queen Victoria School is exclusively for the children of service personnel.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Boarding school is still a common option for those who live a reasonable distance from schools. While School of the Air and other options are available many parents want their kids to have personal contact with other students and teachers. However this is usually for High School and often only the last few years. David boarded for his last few years of school as at that time the only school near them didn't do the last 2 years.
> Boarding schools are all private though I think there might now be options to stay with families in some of the public schools. (Public for those in the UK being the schools provided by the government).
> And increasingly we are getting students from Asia coming over to do the last couple of years of schooling.


In Scotland public schools (although very few have that title now) mean the same as in Australia. I remember an English colleague being very impressed that I went to Moorpark Public School for my primary education......However I didn't tell him that my secondary school (which was fee paying) was called the John Neilson Institution! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our seniors day went well yesterday, everyone brought something delicious with recipe and lunch was very enjoyable.
> We also did some crafting work, making cards and wreaths for Christmas. I felt like a kid playing with stickers, glitter, ribbons and glue. It was fun.
> Julie made a gorgeous wreath for the door. Luckily the weather settled and by the time we came home it had cleared and was warmer too.
> Been out for groceries this morning and supermarket is filling up with lots of tempting treats coming in. I've begun collecting goodies for 2 children of my cousin who works for us. We have a lunch party on our last work day before holidays, so like to give them something as well as adults. I make up a bagful of treats each year for them both. Also will be trying out a dessert this weekend to see if it might be good for the party.
> ...


Sounds yummy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Visited DB in hospital this afternoon and he is doing quite well although he is very tired. They won't move him to the other hospital for the angiogram until he's a bit stronger. He's getting diuretics by IV as he as fluid in his lungs and they said when he came in his heart was only working at a 23% capacity, but this has improved now. Thank you again for all the prayers and good wishes - I did tell him about you all having his back!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Visited DB in hospital this afternoon and he is doing quite well although he is very tired. They won't move him to the other hospital for the angiogram until he's a bit stronger. He's getting diuretics by IV as he as fluid in his lungs and they said when he came in his heart was only working at a 23% capacity, but this has improved now. Thank you again for all the prayers and good wishes - I did tell him about you all having his back!


And, still do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Visited DB in hospital this afternoon and he is doing quite well although he is very tired. They won't move him to the other hospital for the angiogram until he's a bit stronger. He's getting diuretics by IV as he as fluid in his lungs and they said when he came in his heart was only working at a 23% capacity, but this has improved now. Thank you again for all the prayers and good wishes - I did tell him about you all having his back!


Any improvement is good I am sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Luv, so sorry for your and your family's loss. Big Hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds yummy.


Thank you, always like trying something different and interesting for friends and family.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Our seniors day went well yesterday, everyone brought something delicious with recipe and lunch was very enjoyable.
> We also did some crafting work, making cards and wreaths for Christmas. I felt like a kid playing with stickers, glitter, ribbons and glue. It was fun.
> Julie made a gorgeous wreath for the door. Luckily the weather settled and by the time we came home it had cleared and was warmer too.
> Been out for groceries this morning and supermarket is filling up with lots of tempting treats coming in. I've begun collecting goodies for 2 children of my cousin who works for us. We have a lunch party on our last work day before holidays, so like to give them something as well as adults. I make up a bagful of treats each year for them both. Also will be trying out a dessert this weekend to see if it might be good for the party.
> ...


Lemon curd mousse sounds delicious! I love anything lemony.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Visited DB in hospital this afternoon and he is doing quite well although he is very tired. They won't move him to the other hospital for the angiogram until he's a bit stronger. He's getting diuretics by IV as he as fluid in his lungs and they said when he came in his heart was only working at a 23% capacity, but this has improved now. Thank you again for all the prayers and good wishes - I did tell him about you all having his back!


Sounds like he's making progress but sending loads of healing thoughts for his further recovery.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lemon curd mousse sounds delicious! I love anything lemony.


???? Thank you, we do too.I could eat lemon curd by the large spoonful if I didn't watch myself.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

KateB said:


> Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


Sorry to hear this Kate. Prayers being sent


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


Oh Kate so sorry to hear that. Hugs!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far. 
I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like. 
We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


Kate, so sorry to hear that. Hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Kate. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


Oh I'm so sorry, definitely praying for you all. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My boiler is in the kitchen hidden inside one of the cupboards. Dont even no its there . I think gas central heating is the one most used here , I think if i ever have money I might like under floor heating


Maybe I got my terms mixed, ours is gas central heat, oh well, as long as it keeps me warm. lol
I wouldn't mind under floor heating in the bathroom, they didn't put a heat vent in there. :sm06:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far.
> I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like.
> We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
> I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


Absolutely the cutest unicorns, great job. My back is aching today so you reminded me, will put the self heating pad on it for warmth and ease to muscles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


Kate, this is such a shock, I am so sorry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I can understand your nervousness.
> 
> :sm06: How many children does your sister have, 17 grands is a lot, I can't even imagine trying to spend time with 17 different grands. Holy Moly!!!! lol
> Congratulations to her, by the way, and congrats to you too, Auntie!!!!


She has 9 children. Sure has kept me busy with weddings and baby showers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You will do fine! It won't be long and we will be celebrating you becoming a citizen of the USA!
> 
> Congratulations to your sister.


Thank you. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs


Thanks Tami.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> I went thru that, Tami. Do not understand it. One day I just couldn't Make myself pick up the needles. I am back at it now, but I haven't gone back to my watercolors. But I think I will some day.


I don't understand it either. Tell myself what I think it is but not sure. I guess when the flame starts up again it will come back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck with the citizenship Daralene, hopefully it wont take too long and then you can relax and hopefully get back to your knitting


Thank you so much. I'm hoping that too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I guess he is right there.
> So was DH born in India or after they came back?
> Being born in other countries or having parents born in other countries is creating a huge of issues politically over here. No-one with dual citizenship can be a Federal politician (must be an Australian citizen). It is now coming out that many who didn't think they had dual citizenship actually do. High Court has ruled on some but now more are turning up. And it is not always clear cut either.


Oh dear, that can sure be confusing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth today. Started off at their place looking after both kids while Vicky mowed the lawn. Nursing Gordon while swinging Elizabeth.
> Had a plan as to how I would like the day to pan out but as it was dependent on Elizabeth sleeping at just the right times I didn't hold out too much hope. So fed her at 11.30 and said after lunch you have a sleep and then we will go on a Toot-Toot. She had been talking about Eddy from Child care during the morning. SO I said you will see him tomorrow (which I later realised was wrong as tomorrow is not Friday!).
> Anyway put her down right when wanted. And she slept and woke up right when I wanted. Asked if she remembered what we were doing after she woke up. Thought for a while, face lit up and she said Eddy!
> So we got the Toot Toot and then a boat to the Zoo as I had planned. hour and half at the zoo and then walked to the hospital where David picked me up and left Elizabeth with her parents.
> ...


Elizabeth is getting quite the vocabulary. Good to write things down as some of the things are so cute and you think you'll never forget, but you do. Precious times for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, had a big giggle over your DH sleeping with head mistress!


Me too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our seniors day went well yesterday, everyone brought something delicious with recipe and lunch was very enjoyable.
> We also did some crafting work, making cards and wreaths for Christmas. I felt like a kid playing with stickers, glitter, ribbons and glue. It was fun.
> Julie made a gorgeous wreath for the door. Luckily the weather settled and by the time we came home it had cleared and was warmer too.
> Been out for groceries this morning and supermarket is filling up with lots of tempting treats coming in. I've begun collecting goodies for 2 children of my cousin who works for us. We have a lunch party on our last work day before holidays, so like to give them something as well as adults. I make up a bagful of treats each year for them both. Also will be trying out a dessert this weekend to see if it might be good for the party.
> ...


It sounds like you had a lovely day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


Kate, I am so sorry and he seemed to be improving a bit. Condolences to you and his family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far.
> I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like.
> We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
> I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


The unicorn is really cute. I love the colour combination.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The news just announced that we are in for a winter storm starting tomorrow afternoon. I sure hope it won't be as bad as they say.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth today. Started off at their place looking after both kids while Vicky mowed the lawn. Nursing Gordon while swinging Elizabeth.
> Had a plan as to how I would like the day to pan out but as it was dependent on Elizabeth sleeping at just the right times I didn't hold out too much hope. So fed her at 11.30 and said after lunch you have a sleep and then we will go on a Toot-Toot. She had been talking about Eddy from Child care during the morning. SO I said you will see him tomorrow (which I later realised was wrong as tomorrow is not Friday!).
> Anyway put her down right when wanted. And she slept and woke up right when I wanted. Asked if she remembered what we were doing after she woke up. Thought for a while, face lit up and she said Eddy!
> So we got the Toot Toot and then a boat to the Zoo as I had planned. hour and half at the zoo and then walked to the hospital where David picked me up and left Elizabeth with her parents.
> ...


Lol! Was she disappointed not to see Eddy or Gabby?
It's so much fun to watch their vocabulary grow. 
Both of those are lovely. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Today was a long one, Marla and I went in to Scottsbluff to paint and do a few errands, we did a bunch of errands, finding Marla boots was one of them, and never did make it to paint, got back with 12 minutes before I needed to get to the gym, made it to the gym and did a great workout, now I'm catching up with you all and having a nice cup of cinnamon & cardamon tea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't imagine how hard it was for his parents to send him off to boarding school at so young an age, let alone how hard it was for him to be away from home so young. Great that the headmistress was so caring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible. I'm glad we know Heather is OK


Agreed!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


Oh my goodness! I am so sorry. Sending you a hug.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm still not knitting. Don't know what is going on. I'm not even reading, just watching tv and I have books and knitting projects, so I can't wait till I get past all this. Perhaps once my citizenship gets resolved, my brother improves, I find something about my real father (sister is continuing the search), my uncle (father's brother) that we found quits questioning me about having been molested. He makes me feel guilty with his questions and I was only 6. I'm just in a strange place but like the seasons, I know this will change. I'm thinking I need to work on my mind like I have learned to do with housework...just not feel overwhelmed by everything. Deal with each thing as it comes up.
> 
> Darowil, sorry about the pneumonia and hope SIL will be fine now that they know.
> 
> Julie, I've always loved that photo of you. Don't give all the credit to the light or photographer. That is you and you are beautiful! He just captured the beauty you already there. :sm24:


Missed this before- thank you Daralene!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, My deepest sympathy on the loss of your DB. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our seniors day went well yesterday, everyone brought something delicious with recipe and lunch was very enjoyable.
> We also did some crafting work, making cards and wreaths for Christmas. I felt like a kid playing with stickers, glitter, ribbons and glue. It was fun.
> Julie made a gorgeous wreath for the door. Luckily the weather settled and by the time we came home it had cleared and was warmer too.
> Been out for groceries this morning and supermarket is filling up with lots of tempting treats coming in. I've begun collecting goodies for 2 children of my cousin who works for us. We have a lunch party on our last work day before holidays, so like to give them something as well as adults. I make up a bagful of treats each year for them both. Also will be trying out a dessert this weekend to see if it might be good for the party.
> ...


What fun!!

Oh yum!!!!!!! I love lemon, I'm going to borrow that recipe, well steal, I'm not giving it back. lolol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What fun!!
> 
> Oh yum!!!!!!! I love lemon, I'm going to borrow that recipe, well steal, I'm not giving it back. lolol


Steal away my friend it's a goody alright, super easy too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I didnt get on here last night so have 2 days worth to catch up on. Well it is finally a lovely Spring weather today.The sun is shining and no wind! Yay. :sm11: I am sitting here at nearly 12pm eating a toasted sandwich of silverside, cheese and tomato relish. Yumm. And a cuppa of course. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


Oh, Kate, I'm so sorry to hear this, he was much too young. My condolences to all your family


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????you poor thing????, it's a balmy -15 here????


 :sm06: Thanks for your sympathy LOL. Gee wizz you really do have my sympathy though.... I gather you are guaranteed a white Christmas for sure...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far.
> I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like.
> We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
> I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


Im sure your heating pad will be more convenient.
Love the unicorn, what great colors


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if this is the strain of flu that they are vaccinating for?


Dunno but both the people I know did have the vaccination. There have been a couple of strains that werent covered in the flu shot... I hope they manage to get a better coverage for next year. :sm19:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> She has 9 children. Sure has kept me busy with weddings and baby showers.


Wow! That's a big family in this day & age.  She must be a busy woman


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you something sweet with a tang is good, a take on lemon meringue pie sort of!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Thanks for your sympathy LOL. Gee wizz you really do have my sympathy though.... I gather you are guaranteed a white Christmas for sure...


I've never seen a Christmas without snow, it wouldn't seem right without it


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Visited DB in hospital this afternoon and he is doing quite well although he is very tired. They won't move him to the other hospital for the angiogram until he's a bit stronger. He's getting diuretics by IV as he as fluid in his lungs and they said when he came in his heart was only working at a 23% capacity, but this has improved now. Thank you again for all the prayers and good wishes - I did tell him about you all having his back!


Good news. Prayers continue


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I lost my bottle of supplements from naturopath, I must have put them Lord knows where after dinner. Good grief. But we have maybe an inch of snow on the ground.


Very pretty., but I must admit I am glad we dont get that here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


I am so very sorry, Kate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far.
> I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like.
> We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
> I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


Stay warm. Unicorn looks fantastic!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I'll keep you posted.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Tami.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Morning everyone, and wouldn't you know it, another seniors club day and it's pouring rain and windy. There's a big storm in the South Island with power cuts, gales, rain, and snow. A winter blast chilling us out again.
> It was Melbourne Cup horse race day yesterday over in Aussie and a big day here for betting.
> I went out with my friend and we had a small bet each. Shouldn't have bothered, our horses wandered off to eat hay and got lost lol!????????
> Today at seniors day we are to make and take along a favourite Christmas food item, and also the recipe. So I've made smoked salmon mousse piped into vol-u-vent pastry shells, and garnished with chives. It's nice easy finger food and tastes good.
> I just use thinly sliced smoked salmon, or a tin of, cream cheese, lemon juice, lemon pepper, whizzed up in blender to form mousse.


Good heavens...rain again! I didnt bet anything on the Cup and I didnt even watch it this year..LOL. 
Yum that smoked salmon mousse sounds very good. I bet there were some delicious Christmas foods there to try.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> The news just announced that we are in for a winter storm starting tomorrow afternoon. I sure hope it won't be as bad as they say.


Hope you can stay in and stay warm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Seems that DB has had a heart attack as well as having a low blood count. They did an echocardiogram today and are talking about putting in stents in his heart, but they'll probably need to do an angiogram before that and I think he'll be moved to another hospital for that. He could still do with your thoughts and prayers.


Oh no, the poor man has sure had his fair share for sure. I hope they get the stents in soon and also get him fully well again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here trying to get the top finished for my postbox when I here my husband burst out laughing , look up to see whats so funny when i realise its me hes laughing at or more to the point what I said , I looked down and realised I'm running out of yarn , sugar lumps and fairy liquid ,
> When i was 10 I got a good telling of for using the F word , Ive never used a swear word since but i can be very creative with weird combination of words when the occasion irises , dont even ask were this one came from ????


I love your "sugar lumps and fairy liquid".... :sm11:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had hoped to get GSs coat made today but just got it cut out & I cut out one of those ear flap hats from the scraps to match.
My friend who does the Bags of Love stopped in this morning & picked up all the things I had ready for her, 3 boxes of stuff- 2 quilts, 3 dolls,2 teddy bears, 8 hats & 8 pair of mitts & a bag of fabric that was given to me. I’m gradually getting the guest room cleaned out of all the stuff I’ve made. I dropped off a box of mitts & hats for the Reserve day care to my sons MIL yesterday, she works public health there.
DS called this afternoon for me to pick up GKs as he had shot a deer & had to get it out of the bush & butchered
I made Shepherds pie for supper & had no mashed potatoes made to put on top so made fresh ones & decided since doing that I might as well make a batch of buns & cinnamon buns as they turn out best with fresh potatoes & potato water so they are cooling now. The house smells really good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> One I've found that works well when said with venom is "Black enamel bathtubs!" :sm09:


 :sm24: hahaha. That's funny.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am up to page 59 for now., I had better get outside and do some stuff and enjoy the sunshine...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


OMG! Kate, I'm so sorry. That was so fast, hugs for you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far.
> I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like.
> We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
> I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


Oh he's so cute!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> She has 9 children. Sure has kept me busy with weddings and baby showers.


 :sm06: :sm23: I'm sure she has. lolol


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Our seniors day went well yesterday, everyone brought something delicious with recipe and lunch was very enjoyable.
> We also did some crafting work, making cards and wreaths for Christmas. I felt like a kid playing with stickers, glitter, ribbons and glue. It was fun.
> Julie made a gorgeous wreath for the door. Luckily the weather settled and by the time we came home it had cleared and was warmer too.
> Been out for groceries this morning and supermarket is filling up with lots of tempting treats coming in. I've begun collecting goodies for 2 children of my cousin who works for us. We have a lunch party on our last work day before holidays, so like to give them something as well as adults. I make up a bagful of treats each year for them both. Also will be trying out a dessert this weekend to see if it might be good for the party.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> The news just announced that we are in for a winter storm starting tomorrow afternoon. I sure hope it won't be as bad as they say.


YUCK!!! I hope they won't be either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Steal away my friend it's a goody alright, super easy too.


LOL!!! Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very pretty., but I must admit I am glad we dont get that here.


It's all gone, it was nice and warm today. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had hoped to get GSs coat made today but just got it cut out & I cut out one of those ear flap hats from the scraps to match.
> My friend who does the Bags of Love stopped in this morning & picked up all the things I had ready for her, 3 boxes of stuff- 2 quilts, 3 dolls,2 teddy bears, 8 hats & 8 pair of mitts & a bag of fabric that was given to me. I'm gradually getting the guest room cleaned out of all the stuff I've made. I dropped off a box of mitts & hats for the Reserve day care to my sons MIL yesterday, she works public health there.
> DS called this afternoon for me to pick up GKs as he had shot a deer & had to get it out of the bush & butchered
> I made Shepherds pie for supper & had no mashed potatoes made to put on top so made fresh ones & decided since doing that I might as well make a batch of buns & cinnamon buns as they turn out best with fresh potatoes & potato water so they are cooling now. The house smells really good.


You got a lot accomplished! 
I need to boil potatoes and make cinnamon rolls tomorrow, great idea!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. A cold rain has descended on us. Very grey and gloomy outside. It's been a good day to stay inside for sure. TTYL


So cold here also - 25 when we woke up. Worked outside a bit this morning - we are still gathering up leaves. And this past weekend all the remaining flowers in the gardens froze. Unfortunately I couldn't get the mower started. I wanted to mulch up the leaves before putting them in the green bin so they wouldn't take up too much room. Was hoping to get ahead of the rain. But it's raining now so I guess everything will be nice and soggy. ???? Have a 12 hour fast tonight - lab doesn't open until 7:30 so I guess I get water instead of coffee until then! My doctor has an arrangement with the lab in town for those whose insurance stinks. They bill him at a lower rate and he passes the savings on.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> With me it was the Chalet School series of books and the Jennings and Derbyshire books. I always thought I would like boarding school, but the reality would probably have been very different. My SIL's G nephew & niece both went to boarding school in Scotland as their father was in the army and stationed in Germany - the Queen Victoria School is exclusively for the children of service personnel.


I'm going to look up those titles.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


Oh no! So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had hoped to get GSs coat made today but just got it cut out & I cut out one of those ear flap hats from the scraps to match.
> My friend who does the Bags of Love stopped in this morning & picked up all the things I had ready for her, 3 boxes of stuff- 2 quilts, 3 dolls,2 teddy bears, 8 hats & 8 pair of mitts & a bag of fabric that was given to me. I'm gradually getting the guest room cleaned out of all the stuff I've made. I dropped off a box of mitts & hats for the Reserve day care to my sons MIL yesterday, she works public health there.
> DS called this afternoon for me to pick up GKs as he had shot a deer & had to get it out of the bush & butchered
> I made Shepherds pie for supper & had no mashed potatoes made to put on top so made fresh ones & decided since doing that I might as well make a batch of buns & cinnamon buns as they turn out best with fresh potatoes & potato water so they are cooling now. The house smells really good.


Great idea, some of the kids are coming for thanksgiving, I think I need to make some. Never make them just for the two of us, so thanksgiving is a great excuse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So cold here also - 25 when we woke up. Worked outside a bit this morning - we are still gathering up leaves. And this past weekend all the remaining flowers in the gardens froze. Unfortunately I couldn't get the mower started. I wanted to mulch up the leaves before putting them in the green bin so they wouldn't take up too much room. Was hoping to get ahead of the rain. But it's raining now so I guess everything will be nice and soggy. ???? Have a 12 hour fast tonight - lab doesn't open until 7:30 so I guess I get water instead of coffee until then! My doctor has an arrangement with the lab in town for those whose insurance stinks. They bill him at a lower rate and he passes the savings on.


It was 12 here this morning. :sm06: 
Gizmo gladly wore his coat out when he went the second time. lol
It's wonderful that your doctor is able to get savings for you at the lab. It's unreal what things cost.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> In Scotland public schools (although very few have that title now) mean the same as in Australia. I remember an English colleague being very impressed that I went to Moorpark Public School for my primary education......However I didn't tell him that my secondary school (which was fee paying) was called the John Neilson Institution! :sm16: :sm09:


I never understood why the schools you needed to pay to attend were called Public Schools- when many were far from being accessable to the general public student.
The name doesn't have Public School in it but we have the Public School system, Private schools, Catholic school system and Independent schools! The Private Schools charge high fees, the Catholic School system is part of the Catholic church and Independent schools are run by other groups and usually have much more reasonable fees than the Private Schools. Various religious groups for example that have schools fit into this category.
The Public System is free (though there are usually some expenses involved but not too much).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You got a lot accomplished!
> I need to boil potatoes and make cinnamon rolls tomorrow, great idea!


Now I want potato bread! We used to get it at the bakery near where I worked but haven't had it in years. I can't make cinnamon rolls yet as he is working through a pumpkin pie at the moment. Maybe this weekend.

I didn't feel like sewing today so made myself cast on a hat. I really do need to use up all this worsted yarn in the stash. I think I'll do a long stocking hat with stripes.

Also heard from BFF and she is doing better, getting stronger. Thanks again to all for the good thoughts for her.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far.
> I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like.
> We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
> I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


Fabulous unicorn! Have fun on Christmas morning!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Visited DB in hospital this afternoon and he is doing quite well although he is very tired. They won't move him to the other hospital for the angiogram until he's a bit stronger. He's getting diuretics by IV as he as fluid in his lungs and they said when he came in his heart was only working at a 23% capacity, but this has improved now. Thank you again for all the prayers and good wishes - I did tell him about you all having his back!


This answers the question I asked in my email. How good that you got in to see him. But a real shock as it seems he wan't doing too badly considering his general health.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh! I knew I forgot something. Evelyn, your unicorn is adorable.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Thank you!


I've just written out a sort of recipe which will be a bit of an experiment so hope it goes ok, tweaked the Pinterest idea a little to suit us. 
Bought the ingredients this morning so will give it a go on the weekend. ???????????? Will think of you when munching and crunching it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far.
> I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like.
> We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
> I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


Great looking unicorn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Was she disappointed not to see Eddy or Gabby?
> It's so much fun to watch their vocabulary grow.
> Both of those are lovely. :sm24:


She didn't seem to be. But it is very early days for her being so aware of other people than immediate family. And she will likely slow progress down again soon for a while. After a leap like she is in now things normally slow down.

I picked her up from her place just as she finished lunch and bought her back here and put her straight down for a rest. 1 1/2 hours later she is still down. Will then go to the Toy Library and see how things go before taking her to the hospital at around 5.30.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Evelyn, wonderful unicorn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Steal away my friend it's a goody alright, super easy too.


Have you got a link or something for amounts? Sounds like it would be a good thing for our family get together next weekend. Many will be away for Christmas so catching up then instead. Those of us around will probably catch up Christmas afternoon but nothing has been discussed yet let alone worked out!
But the Williams' family Christmas will be Christmas Eve. And the wider Williams' family will be in January over in Melbourne.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen a Christmas without snow, it wouldn't seem right without it


Come and join us next year- that will be a shock to your system for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Now I want potato bread! We used to get it at the bakery near where I worked but haven't had it in years. I can't make cinnamon rolls yet as he is working through a pumpkin pie at the moment. Maybe this weekend.
> 
> I didn't feel like sewing today so made myself cast on a hat. I really do need to use up all this worsted yarn in the stash. I think I'll do a long stocking hat with stripes.
> 
> Also heard from BFF and she is doing better, getting stronger. Thanks again to all for the good thoughts for her.


Very good that she is doing better, onward and upward. :sm24:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far.
> I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like.
> We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
> I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


Beautiful colors.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens...rain again! I didnt bet anything on the Cup and I didnt even watch it this year..LOL.
> Yum that smoked salmon mousse sounds very good. I bet there were some delicious Christmas foods there to try.


I didn't even hear the winner until the next day (and have already forgotten it though I'm sure if I heard it I would recognise it for another week or two before it goes totally from my memory).
We have lovely weather- though it is getting into the mid 30s by the end of the week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've just written out a sort of recipe which will be a bit of an experiment so hope it goes ok, tweaked the Pinterest idea a little to suit us.
> Bought the ingredients this morning so will give it a go on the weekend. ???????????? Will think of you when munching and crunching it.


 :sm04: :sm24:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I lost my bottle of supplements from naturopath, I must have put them Lord knows where after dinner. Good grief. But we have maybe an inch of snow on the ground.


Yikes, I don't want to see snow yet


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She didn't seem to be. But it is very early days for her being so aware of other people than immediate family. And she will likely slow progress down again soon for a while. After a leap like she is in now things normally slow down.
> 
> I picked her up from her place just as she finished lunch and bought her back here and put her straight down for a rest. 1 1/2 hours later she is still down. Will then go to the Toy Library and see how things go before taking her to the hospital at around 5.30.


True, they do leap then slow.

She's sleeping very well for her naps. I really love the idea of a toy library, I sure wish we had one here, it's such a fabulous idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Yikes, I don't want to see snow yet


Lol!! Me neither! But it's gone and in the 50's today, to be in the 60's on Friday. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have you got a link or something for amounts? Sounds like it would be a good thing for our family get together next weekend. Many will be away for Christmas so catching up then instead. Those of us around will probably catch up Christmas afternoon but nothing has been discussed yet let alone worked out!
> But the Williams' family Christmas will be Christmas Eve. And the wider Williams' family will be in January over in Melbourne.


Ok here's the link, go to Pinterest and search for Lemon Curd Mousse from The Kitchen McCabe. It tells you how to make the curd, but I have ready made so will use that to make mine. Will put crushed up meringue in base of serving glass, and sprinkle some more over the top I think for extra crunch. A lovely summer version of classic lemon meringue pie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, they do leap then slow.
> 
> She's sleeping very well for her naps. I really love the idea of a toy library, I sure wish we had one here, it's such a fabulous idea.


Right on KayeJo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


Oh Kate I'm so so sorry , Condolences to you and your family


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so very sorry to hear that. I will pray for all of you. We are sisters in our loss, as I also miscarried.


We lost our first child I was carrying two months after my Dad passed away. It was very hard. DS told me she doesn't want to talk about it ,I told him I know I was like that for quite some time after.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok here's the link, go to Pinterest and search for Lemon Curd Mousse from The Kitchen McCabe. It tells you how to make the curd, but I have ready made so will use that to make mine. Will put crushed up meringue in base of serving glass, and sprinkle some more over the top I think for extra crunch. A lovely summer version of classic lemon meringue pie.


Oh dear, I went in and saved a bunch of stuff, talk about another rabbit hole to go down. lol
:sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok here's the link, go to Pinterest and search for Lemon Curd Mousse from The Kitchen McCabe. It tells you how to make the curd, but I have ready made so will use that to make mine. Will put crushed up meringue in base of serving glass, and sprinkle some more over the top I think for extra crunch. A lovely summer version of classic lemon meringue pie.


That sounds so good. Anything lemon is always good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> We lost our first child I was carrying two months after my Dad passed away. It was very hard. DS told me she doesn't want to talk about it ,I told him I know I was like that for quite some time after.


That's so sad. At least your DIL will know you understand how she's feeling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Yikes, I don't want to see snow yet


Welcome to our tea table! We enjoy have new people join us, and hope you will visit often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> We lost our first child I was carrying two months after my Dad passed away. It was very hard. DS told me she doesn't want to talk about it ,I told him I know I was like that for quite some time after.


I sure do understand. Even after 28 years it's sometimes hard.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I went in and saved a bunch of stuff, talk about another rabbit hole to go down. lol
> :sm16: :sm09:


Know the feeling, so much wickedly tempting stuff to challenge the waistline!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far.
> I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like.
> We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
> I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


The unicorn is lovely Evelyn. I sympathise with the itchy eyes , mine started yesterday morning , then in my nose , ears and throat , then the sneezing , i thought when i went outside thd fresh air would clear it up , usually works when allergies kick in , was still sneezing and itching through the night , this morning I think i know why . Ive been knitting the scarf for my postbox and i think one of the odd balls I'm using is wool.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG! Kate, I'm so sorry. That was so fast, hugs for you all.


Oh no Kate I am so so sorry. Hugs from me too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


Oh! Kate I am so sorry. Hugs and prayers for all of you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Well must go to bed it's almost 1:30 my heart is sad tonight, my son called and my DD in love lost her baby . Please pray for Becca thank you


Sorry to hear that sad news. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth today. Started off at their place looking after both kids while Vicky mowed the lawn. Nursing Gordon while swinging Elizabeth.
> Had a plan as to how I would like the day to pan out but as it was dependent on Elizabeth sleeping at just the right times I didn't hold out too much hope. So fed her at 11.30 and said after lunch you have a sleep and then we will go on a Toot-Toot. She had been talking about Eddy from Child care during the morning. SO I said you will see him tomorrow (which I later realised was wrong as tomorrow is not Friday!).
> Anyway put her down right when wanted. And she slept and woke up right when I wanted. Asked if she remembered what we were doing after she woke up. Thought for a while, face lit up and she said Eddy!
> So we got the Toot Toot and then a boat to the Zoo as I had planned. hour and half at the zoo and then walked to the hospital where David picked me up and left Elizabeth with her parents.
> ...


I really like both those cardigans...well done. How delightful Elizabeth is... and how cute that she wanted little friend Gabby at the zoo with her. LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Heather I've just seen on Facebook that a Traffic Controller was killed while on duty in your general area. Hoping you didn't work with him. I know there are loads of you but it was posted by a niece who lives on the Sunshine Coast and it was somewhere round that area.
> 
> For others reading He was a male so is not Heather!


How awful. :sm13:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

EJS said:


> I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far.
> I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like.
> We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
> I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


Your unicorn is so pretty. I love his colouring :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Our seniors day went well yesterday, everyone brought something delicious with recipe and lunch was very enjoyable.
> We also did some crafting work, making cards and wreaths for Christmas. I felt like a kid playing with stickers, glitter, ribbons and glue. It was fun.
> Julie made a gorgeous wreath for the door. Luckily the weather settled and by the time we came home it had cleared and was warmer too.
> Been out for groceries this morning and supermarket is filling up with lots of tempting treats coming in. I've begun collecting goodies for 2 children of my cousin who works for us. We have a lunch party on our last work day before holidays, so like to give them something as well as adults. I make up a bagful of treats each year for them both. Also will be trying out a dessert this weekend to see if it might be good for the party.
> ...


I think it sounds scrumptious!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far.
> I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like.
> We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
> I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


Love the unicorn! :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> We lost our first child I was carrying two months after my Dad passed away. It was very hard. DS told me she doesn't want to talk about it ,I told him I know I was like that for quite some time after.


Gentle hugs and sincere condolences to you all. Bubbalove.

Kate, I'm so sorry for your loss, what a shock even if you knew he had problems. Hugs and condolences to you and the family too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

EJS said:


> I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far.
> I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like.
> We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
> I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


Your unicorn is pure magic! Someone is going to love it. I hope your itchy eyes are soothed now.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Elizabeth is getting quite the vocabulary. Good to write things down as some of the things are so cute and you think you'll never forget, but you do. Precious times for sure.


My grandmother had a book of all the cute things my siblings and I had said to her when we were little. It's both funny and fascinating.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> In our country, the children from farms who live many miles from nearest schools often go to boarding schools for education.
> They also offer a better education than some of the public schools in towns. The classes are smaller so teachers get better one on one tuition with the children, and as they can be privately run schools sometimes , the fees paid means better quality teachers.


The school in Alderney takes children from 4 up to 16 but has a rather limited curriculum for the 12-16 year olds as the numbers don't justify enough teachers to cover all subjects, so at 11 yrs the cleverer ones can go over to Guernsey to school. However there are no boarding schools so you get boarded with a private "host family" which is rather hit and miss. Some are great, and it's like having another aunt/uncle but others are a disaster and not that many stay. That's why we came over to Guernsey with my daughter when she got into the grammar school here, and we also hosted various Alderney kids. The intention was to move back to Alderney as soon as DD finished at school so we kept the Alderney house - but we haven't quite made it back full time as it's more convenient for DH to be based here for his work (in England and a lot of foreign travel). The Alderney kids over here find it hard because usually there is only one in a class all of whom live at home so don't understand about being homesick etc.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????you poor thing????, it's a balmy -15 here????


And in Guernsey it's cold and wet at 13C!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Most people wear their socks rather than feed them. Petting yes, kissing maybe but feeding?


Wonder how they get on munching carrots? :sm06: (Sorry Sassafrass)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, they do leap then slow.
> 
> She's sleeping very well for her naps. I really love the idea of a toy library, I sure wish we had one here, it's such a fabulous idea.


Many of our libraries have them now- and this is at one of my local libraries. She enjoys going as well as she plays with the toys. And plenty of books in the main library section. Asked if she wanted to play or go to the Toy Library- arbry she said. Asked again after she ate something, this time toy library or play. Play- toy arbry as she realised what she was asked. In the library we saw a photo of the library. She pointed it out to me- arbry she said and then looked around as if to say this is what the photo is. 
Unlike the library there is a small annual charge for the toy library but well worth it.
She looked a month ago like dropping the nap but has settled back again to having one. Generally need to put her down when it seems like a good time as she rarely asks or even really looks like she needs one until late in the day. The funny thing is she was not a good day time sleeper as a baby. No way would she have slept as well as Gordon does consistently at the same age.

Brett should be home tomorrow. At this point expect that I will have Elizabeth Sunday afternoon. And plan to just play at home. Think it's time she had some time just playing. And she has new toys to play with after the toy library today!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A young man I knew when i was having my oldest son got quite a shock when his daughter was born , both him and his wife who he had married becauseshe was pregnant were blonde , blue eyed and white , not so the baby , he stayed with her and the baby but it was her who up and left him 5 years later


That's sometimes a throwback to someone in your ancestors, though l thought Blue eyes needed two blue genes, but maybe it's not that simple. A friend of DH has a sister who is much darker skinned and has dark curly hair despite having blond parents, but they are certain she is the child of both his parents. Must cause a lot of gossip when it happens.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok here's the link, go to Pinterest and search for Lemon Curd Mousse from The Kitchen McCabe. It tells you how to make the curd, but I have ready made so will use that to make mine. Will put crushed up meringue in base of serving glass, and sprinkle some more over the top I think for extra crunch. A lovely summer version of classic lemon meringue pie.


And here is the link itself. Looks good. think I will try it in a large bowl rather than small ones as better for a large number of people. Like the idea of the meringue as well.
http://thekitchenmccabe.com/2014/04/07/lemon-curd-mousse/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I went in and saved a bunch of stuff, talk about another rabbit hole to go down. lol
> :sm16: :sm09:


I managed to avoid any rabbit holes except the one I was looking for!
I have been ignoring links to pattern sites people post. I have so many I want to do but keep adding others so easier to resist I don't look in the first place.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Gwen- me at 18, I think the photo was taken early in 1965- hence the bouffant hairdo. The photographer got quite excited when he found this angle- he knew it would be a good photo.


That's a very beautiful portrait of a lovely 18 year old.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> My grandmother had a book of all the cute things my siblings and I had said to her when we were little. It's both funny and fascinating.


I keep thinking I should write things down- but somehow I keep getting distracted by KP and knitting. Maybe I should just keep posting them here and collect them all up!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> We lost our first child I was carrying two months after my Dad passed away. It was very hard. DS told me she doesn't want to talk about it ,I told him I know I was like that for quite some time after.


Our daughter has lost two babies born too soon. We'll be remembering them at the Angel Of Hope ceremony in early December and will add all of our TP angels and families to my prayer list.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a difference a few hours can make in plans. I've cancelled my trip to see DB. SIL is not feeling well and worried she won't be up to company....so I cancelled and will try to go sometime in March or April. Guess it just isn't meant to be for now. I'm not terribly disappointed and who knows perhaps I'll drive when I do go. I do love a nice road trip. Oh well, that's life.


Sorry you've got to postpone your visit but sounds like it's sensible in the circumstances.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's a very beautiful portrait of a lovely 18 year old.


That is very kind of you, Lin!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's sometimes a throwback to someone in your ancestors, though l thought Blue eyes needed two blue genes, but maybe it's not that simple. A friend of DH has a sister who is much darker skinned and has dark curly hair despite having blond parents, but they are certain she is the child of both his parents. Must cause a lot of gossip when it happens.


I believe genetically it is not possible for two blue-eyed parents to produce a brown. 
-eyed child, but two brown-eyed can produce a blue-eyed one as happened in our family with our third. She used to ask if she was adopted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate my most sincere condolences. Prayers for you and the family.


KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Evelyn the unicorn is adorable! I know it will be cherished. I'm so sorry your eyes are itchy. Do you think it is allergy? We've also had a drop in temperature and it is still a grey, rainy day today.


EJS said:


> I have been playing catch up....made it to the end of pg 61 so far.
> I spent most of yesterday either resting or crocheting on the unicorn. Got it completed. Started the one for Christmas this morning while waiting at the laundromat. For some reason my eyes are still itchy and I don't get as much done as I would like.
> We have had a 30 degree temp drop from yesterday to today and my feet can feel it. Good thing I got all my socks washed---lol
> I think, after all said and done, I will stick to my electric heating pad for ease of use. The bags really are great but oven heating would be tedious and I would most likely forget they are in there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I must have missed this recipe. Can anyone give me a page #?


Poledra65 said:


> What fun!!
> 
> Oh yum!!!!!!! I love lemon, I'm going to borrow that recipe, well steal, I'm not giving it back. lolol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I must have missed this recipe. Can anyone give me a page #?


Just above your post on page 76 (Darowil's post).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thak you Darowil and Fan! I've bookmarket/pinned it.


darowil said:


> And here is the link itself. Looks good. think I will try it in a large bowl rather than small ones as better for a large number of people. Like the idea of the meringue as well.
> http://thekitchenmccabe.com/2014/04/07/lemon-curd-mousse/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got off the phone from Marianne and I'm going to drive up to see her today. I'll TTYL.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh Kate I'm so so sorry , Condolences to you and your family


My feelings exactly. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone from Marianne and I'm going to drive up to see her today. I'll TTYL.


Hope everything is ok there.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Condolences to Kate and family on the passing of your DB.
Also to Jackie, DDIL and DS on loss of the baby.
Evelyn, your unicorn is great, love the colours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


I'm so saddened to hear this Kate. Sending you love and hugs with sincere condolences.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone from Marianne and I'm going to drive up to see her today. I'll TTYL.


Oh dear. Hope things are ok.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

My sympathy and prayers Kate , for you and the families.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, please give Marianne a hug for me!

And why not a {{{{Group Hug}}}} today? I think so many of us can use one.

I got this far on the hat last night (the color is not true--the red is actually very bright cherry red).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
> Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
> Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


TEEHEE. 
You definitely need a good sense of humour to live through your mild winters over there's :sm04: :sm04: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
> Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
> Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


Good one Bonnie!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, a happy hat! 
Bonnie, brrrrr, got cold just reading your poem.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

KateB said:


> SIL just phoned to say DB passed away half an hour ago.


Kate, I am so sorry. Love and hugs coming your way, along with prayers for the whole family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, please give Marianne a hug for me!
> 
> And why not a {{{{Group Hug}}}} today? I think so many of us can use one.
> 
> I got this far on the hat last night (the color is not true--the red is actually very bright cherry red).


Very nice hat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
> Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
> Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


Brrr! Saskatchewan is not for me.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

budasha said:


> The unicorn is really cute. I love the colour combination.


Thank you. The yarn is a variegated that was left over from a blanket I made for DGS a few years ago. I have been wondering what I was going to do with it. I am really pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> The unicorn is lovely Evelyn. I sympathise with the itchy eyes , mine started yesterday morning , then in my nose , ears and throat , then the sneezing , i thought when i went outside thd fresh air would clear it up , usually works when allergies kick in , was still sneezing and itching through the night , this morning I think i know why . Ive been knitting the scarf for my postbox and i think one of the odd balls I'm using is wool.


It is so frustrating when the trigger is something you are working with. I am wondering if it is the fiberfil I am using for the toys as the yarn is not something new and has not been a problem before. Of course, having the sinus infection makes me a bit more susceptible I imagine.
Hope your symptoms clear once the cute little postbox is completed.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
> Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
> Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


I saw this same poem but for Wyoming


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
> Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
> Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


Thats funny Bonnie , ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so very sorry to hear that. I will pray for all of you. We are sisters in our loss, as I also miscarried.


I did too, so she's in my prayers.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, glad you like the lemon curd mousse recipe. Thank you Margaret for putting up the link to it. I didn’t know how to do that so am very grateful for your help there. Will be making it tomorrow night probably.
On another note, it’s coming up on 16th for the anniversary of our SIL passing. We had thought all was finished with re dispersion of her Will etc.
I got a call from her nephew last night, asking whether there was a holdup as he hadn’t received the Danish heritage items he was meant to have.
The friend who received the estate, assured me when probate came through in February, that all had been taken care of. So somebody has screwed up it seems.
I gave nephew her contact details and now we wait to see what develops. Stu told me to keep out of it, it’s not my place to call her. Oh boy I hope she hasn’t sold them or given them to the Salvation Army as she did with much from the house.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love the poem Bonnie, that sums up your chilly winters very well????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, glad you like the lemon curd mousse recipe. Thank you Margaret for putting up the link to it. I didn't know how to do that so am very grateful for your help there. Will be making it tomorrow night probably.
> On another note, it's coming up on 16th for the anniversary of our SIL passing. We had thought all was finished with re dispersion of her Will etc.
> I got a call from her nephew last night, asking whether there was a holdup as he hadn't received the Danish heritage items he was meant to have.
> The friend who received the estate, assured me when probate came through in February, that all had been taken care of. So somebody has screwed up it seems.
> I gave nephew her contact details and now we wait to see what develops. Stu told me to keep out of it, it's not my place to call her. Oh boy I hope she hasn't sold them or given them to the Salvation Army as she did with much from the house.


Oh boy, I had hoped all that was in the past.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
> Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
> Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


I think Winter in Saskatchuan can be song to Springtime in the Rockies. Air temp in Minnesota when I was driving to swimming at 7:15 was 19 F; wind chill was 4!! Brrrr. That wind was very cold!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, glad you like the lemon curd mousse recipe. Thank you Margaret for putting up the link to it. I didn't know how to do that so am very grateful for your help there. Will be making it tomorrow night probably.
> On another note, it's coming up on 16th for the anniversary of our SIL passing. We had thought all was finished with re dispersion of her Will etc.
> I got a call from her nephew last night, asking whether there was a holdup as he hadn't received the Danish heritage items he was meant to have.
> The friend who received the estate, assured me when probate came through in February, that all had been taken care of. So somebody has screwed up it seems.
> I gave nephew her contact details and now we wait to see what develops. Stu told me to keep out of it, it's not my place to call her. Oh boy I hope she hasn't sold them or given them to the Salvation Army as she did with much from the house.


Oh, no, hope there wasn't a screw up


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, brrr indeed.
Feel like a wimp so I will just say Maya and I only walked a half hour today as 20mph winds discouraging. Fed the dear horses. Icing knee, get another shot in right knee at 1p.m. Doing pitzy stuff. Kitchen red another sock, have cast on for its mate. Going to sew buttons on a knit vest.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I forgot to mention I have already received an appointment for podiatrist. I go at 10 on Friday morning.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been spending most of the day looking around the net. Guess that qualifies as going down the rabbit hole since I have accomplished very little. Thankfully I did get a roast and all the trimmings into the crockpot so dinner/supper is taken care of. Now I need to be off to crocheting. Have to get unicorn 2 done and then to start of DD1s cardigan.
Will check in later


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
> Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
> Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


Love this!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hat Sorlenna.

I should have said more when I said I was going to Marianne's; everything is great! Sorry if I caused any concern. It was just a short visit.We hadn't seen each other for ages it seemed like so I figured a quick trip was needed. Of course, on the way home my engine light came on but car was not running hot so just drove on home and made it safely. Will get the silly car checked out asap. It did this a couple of years ago and it was a relatively inexpensive fix but I don't remember exactly what it was. Will just cross my fingers, etc. that it will be inexpensive again.
Such is life....TTYL


Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, please give Marianne a hug for me!
> 
> And why not a {{{{Group Hug}}}} today? I think so many of us can use one.
> 
> I got this far on the hat last night (the color is not true--the red is actually very bright cherry red).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
> Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
> Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
> Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
> Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


Love it. But I could never live through your winters, I'd have to hibernate! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, please give Marianne a hug for me!
> 
> And why not a {{{{Group Hug}}}} today? I think so many of us can use one.
> 
> I got this far on the hat last night (the color is not true--the red is actually very bright cherry red).


Those are great colours especially with a bright cherry red.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have an appointment now for the Nerve Conduction Study and Electromyography- they warn it can be uncomfortable. To happen on Bronwen's Birthday the 5th December, it is at 2-30p.m., so tons of time to get there once the trains are free (after 9 a.m.,) I will likely get caught up in the rush home from the schools, but should avoid the worst of the worker's rush home, although it can be tricky getting over Gt South Rd in the afternoon. And the intersection at the top of my road can be very difficult- does not matter whether turning right or left- it is a matter of limited visibility- with the bridge over the motorway, and a small rise impeding one's sight. Just as well it is happening my left hand has not been good now for a number of days- even typing can tax it a bit much. Also it has been decreed I need an Echocardiogram that is happening on the 22nd of this month. I suppose I should not grumble!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the hat Sorlenna.
> 
> I should have said more when I said I was going to Marianne's; everything is great! Sorry if I caused any concern. It was just a short visit.We hadn't seen each other for ages it seemed like so I figured a quick trip was needed. Of course, on the way home my engine light came on but car was not running hot so just drove on home and made it safely. Will get the silly car checked out asap. It did this a couple of years ago and it was a relatively inexpensive fix but I don't remember exactly what it was. Will just cross my fingers, etc. that it will be inexpensive again.
> Such is life....TTYL


Hoping the car is an easy fix.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
> Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
> Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, glad you like the lemon curd mousse recipe. Thank you Margaret for putting up the link to it. I didn't know how to do that so am very grateful for your help there. Will be making it tomorrow night probably.
> On another note, it's coming up on 16th for the anniversary of our SIL passing. We had thought all was finished with re dispersion of her Will etc.
> I got a call from her nephew last night, asking whether there was a holdup as he hadn't received the Danish heritage items he was meant to have.
> The friend who received the estate, assured me when probate came through in February, that all had been taken care of. So somebody has screwed up it seems.
> I gave nephew her contact details and now we wait to see what develops. Stu told me to keep out of it, it's not my place to call her. Oh boy I hope she hasn't sold them or given them to the Salvation Army as she did with much from the house.


Hope it hasn't been messed up. But unless you are the execetor of the will it isn't your responsibility.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the hat Sorlenna.
> 
> I should have said more when I said I was going to Marianne's; everything is great! Sorry if I caused any concern. It was just a short visit.We hadn't seen each other for ages it seemed like so I figured a quick trip was needed. Of course, on the way home my engine light came on but car was not running hot so just drove on home and made it safely. Will get the silly car checked out asap. It did this a couple of years ago and it was a relatively inexpensive fix but I don't remember exactly what it was. Will just cross my fingers, etc. that it will be inexpensive again.
> Such is life....TTYL


How nice to hear that everything going great there as they so often have issues.
Hopefully the car will be a Quick fix again.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have an appointment now for the Nerve Conduction Study and Electromyography- they warn it can be uncomfortable. To happen on Bronwen's Birthday the 5th December, it is at 2-30p.m., so tons of time to get there once the trains are free (after 9 a.m.,) I will likely get caught up in the rush home from the schools, but should avoid the worst of the worker's rush home, although it can be tricky getting over Gt South Rd in the afternoon. And the intersection at the top of my road can be very difficult- does not matter whether turning right or left- it is a matter of limited visibility- with the bridge over the motorway, and a small rise impeding one's sight. Just as well it is happening my left hand has not been good now for a number of days- even typing can tax it a bit much. Also it has been decreed I need an Echocardiogram that is happening on the 22nd of this month. I suppose I should not grumble!


I'm glad you've got an appointment and hope it's not too painful and you get home easily. Can't they provide transport for you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have an appointment now for the Nerve Conduction Study and Electromyography- they warn it can be uncomfortable. To happen on Bronwen's Birthday the 5th December, it is at 2-30p.m., so tons of time to get there once the trains are free (after 9 a.m.,) I will likely get caught up in the rush home from the schools, but should avoid the worst of the worker's rush home, although it can be tricky getting over Gt South Rd in the afternoon. And the intersection at the top of my road can be very difficult- does not matter whether turning right or left- it is a matter of limited visibility- with the bridge over the motorway, and a small rise impeding one's sight. Just as well it is happening my left hand has not been good now for a number of days- even typing can tax it a bit much. Also it has been decreed I need an Echocardiogram that is happening on the 22nd of this month. I suppose I should not grumble!


Good to have the next thing out the way. At least when you are seen they will have the relevant tests done instead of then needing to go back again for results. 
Your appointments are keeping you busy that's for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I'm glad you've got an appointment and hope it's not too painful and you get home easily. Can't they provide transport for you?


Thanks Mary.
We do have a bus for the local hospital network, but not over that distance. It can easily take an hour getting in even with the new high speed trains. Also I can easily get my walker on the train, whereas I find it quite hard getting into the vans they use for the 'bus'. I am much better at getting into a car- even got in and out unaided from Fan's BMW on Wednesday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to have the next thing out the way. At least when you are seen they will have the relevant tests done instead of then needing to go back again for results.
> Your appointments are keeping you busy that's for sure.


It feels a little like I am living within the hospital system at the moment!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope it hasn't been messed up. But unless you are the execetor of the will it isn't your responsibility.


That's right, originally my husband was the executor but she changed the Will and made it to be the lawyer. Seeing she cut all family out, and left her estate to a friend that meant we aren't responsible for anything. I just feel concern for her nephew perhaps not getting the Danish heirlooms, but by giving him the contact details it's up to him now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the hat Sorlenna.
> 
> I should have said more when I said I was going to Marianne's; everything is great! Sorry if I caused any concern. It was just a short visit.We hadn't seen each other for ages it seemed like so I figured a quick trip was needed. Of course, on the way home my engine light came on but car was not running hot so just drove on home and made it safely. Will get the silly car checked out asap. It did this a couple of years ago and it was a relatively inexpensive fix but I don't remember exactly what it was. Will just cross my fingers, etc. that it will be inexpensive again.
> Such is life....TTYL


Good to hear all is okay. Did you stop for gas? Sometimes moisture can get in the cap or a a vapor lock. Simple check would be to reseal the gas cap and see if that does anything.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have an appointment now for the Nerve Conduction Study and Electromyography- they warn it can be uncomfortable. To happen on Bronwen's Birthday the 5th December, it is at 2-30p.m., so tons of time to get there once the trains are free (after 9 a.m.,) I will likely get caught up in the rush home from the schools, but should avoid the worst of the worker's rush home, although it can be tricky getting over Gt South Rd in the afternoon. And the intersection at the top of my road can be very difficult- does not matter whether turning right or left- it is a matter of limited visibility- with the bridge over the motorway, and a small rise impeding one's sight. Just as well it is happening my left hand has not been good now for a number of days- even typing can tax it a bit much. Also it has been decreed I need an Echocardiogram that is happening on the 22nd of this month. I suppose I should not grumble!


That sounds thorough. I hope it isnt too uncomfortable.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, brrr indeed.
> Feel like a wimp so I will just say Maya and I only walked a half hour today as 20mph winds discouraging. Fed the dear horses. Icing knee, get another shot in right knee at 1p.m. Doing pitzy stuff. Kitchen red another sock, have cast on for its mate. Going to sew buttons on a knit vest.


That is sensible not being a wimp.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, please give Marianne a hug for me!
> 
> And why not a {{{{Group Hug}}}} today? I think so many of us can use one.
> 
> I got this far on the hat last night (the color is not true--the red is actually very bright cherry red).


Lovely looking hat sorlenna. Nice cheerful colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive been fighting sleep for the last couple of hours and cant keep my eyes open any longer so I will say goodnight and sweet dreams????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been fighting sleep for the last couple of hours and cant keep my eyes open any longer so I will say goodnight and sweet dreams????


Sweet dreams, sleep well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been fighting sleep for the last couple of hours and cant keep my eyes open any longer so I will say goodnight and sweet dreams????


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds thorough. I hope it isnt too uncomfortable.


So do I. I have to tell them at the time that I'm on Warfarin, but they can't be too concerned because the notes say to tell them if you have haemophilia- on the day - not in advance. The drug they are worried about is called MESTINON. They talk of using a fine recording needle- I guess I will find out soon enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sweet dreams, sleep well.


Hopefully that is the case. By my reckoning it's just gone 10-30p.m., but of course the clocks have changed (I know I've calculated Britain okay- just hoping I'm on track for Sam's time change, I think his 5pm., is 11 am., the next day here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully that is the case. By my reckoning it's just gone 10-30p.m., but of course the clocks have changed (I know I've calculated Britain okay- just hoping I'm on track for Sam's time change, I think his 5pm., is 11 am., the next day here!


I think you are right Julie, by my reckoning Sam is 18 hours behind you. His 5pm is my 10pm if that helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think you are right Julie, by my reckoning Sam is 18 hours behind you. His 5pm is my 10pm if that helps.


Yes, thanks Kate- that makes it certain because we are rising mid-day here, as you approach 11p.m..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I forgot to mention I have already received an appointment for podiatrist. I go at 10 on Friday morning.


That's pretty quick, hope he/she can get you fixed up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the hat Sorlenna.
> 
> I should have said more when I said I was going to Marianne's; everything is great! Sorry if I caused any concern. It was just a short visit.We hadn't seen each other for ages it seemed like so I figured a quick trip was needed. Of course, on the way home my engine light came on but car was not running hot so just drove on home and made it safely. Will get the silly car checked out asap. It did this a couple of years ago and it was a relatively inexpensive fix but I don't remember exactly what it was. Will just cross my fingers, etc. that it will be inexpensive again.
> Such is life....TTYL


Hope it's an easy fix


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have an appointment now for the Nerve Conduction Study and Electromyography- they warn it can be uncomfortable. To happen on Bronwen's Birthday the 5th December, it is at 2-30p.m., so tons of time to get there once the trains are free (after 9 a.m.,) I will likely get caught up in the rush home from the schools, but should avoid the worst of the worker's rush home, although it can be tricky getting over Gt South Rd in the afternoon. And the intersection at the top of my road can be very difficult- does not matter whether turning right or left- it is a matter of limited visibility- with the bridge over the motorway, and a small rise impeding one's sight. Just as well it is happening my left hand has not been good now for a number of days- even typing can tax it a bit much. Also it has been decreed I need an Echocardiogram that is happening on the 22nd of this month. I suppose I should not grumble!


I'm glad you finally have the appointment, hope they can get things sorted out soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you finally have the appointment, hope they can get things sorted out soon


So do I! I will be asking the GP, on Monday how we find out what the conclusions are. It is getting close to a month since I had the MRI and still no word.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
> Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
> Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


Wow, that was fast knitting Sorlenna!

Bonnie, love the Saskatchewan Winter writing. Don't think I would want to live it though. Brrrrrrr.

We'll be getting our first snow but nothing compared to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My clever daughter just modeled this from fondant- a climber for one of those walls that people climb up. DGS's express wish for his Birthday cake- not quite sure how she will solve the problem of the upright wall yet. The party is tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been fighting sleep for the last couple of hours and cant keep my eyes open any longer so I will say goodnight and sweet dreams????


Hope you get a good sleep


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the hat Sorlenna.
> 
> I should have said more when I said I was going to Marianne's; everything is great! Sorry if I caused any concern. It was just a short visit.We hadn't seen each other for ages it seemed like so I figured a quick trip was needed. Of course, on the way home my engine light came on but car was not running hot so just drove on home and made it safely. Will get the silly car checked out asap. It did this a couple of years ago and it was a relatively inexpensive fix but I don't remember exactly what it was. Will just cross my fingers, etc. that it will be inexpensive again.
> Such is life....TTYL


So glad all is ok. I was afraid it was her mom or her in grave trouble. Wonderful you got to visit with her. Miss her so much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I! I will be asking the GP, on Monday how we find out what the conclusions are. It is getting close to a month since I had the MRI and still no word.


A month for results seems a bit much


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have an appointment now for the Nerve Conduction Study and Electromyography- they warn it can be uncomfortable. To happen on Bronwen's Birthday the 5th December, it is at 2-30p.m., so tons of time to get there once the trains are free (after 9 a.m.,) I will likely get caught up in the rush home from the schools, but should avoid the worst of the worker's rush home, although it can be tricky getting over Gt South Rd in the afternoon. And the intersection at the top of my road can be very difficult- does not matter whether turning right or left- it is a matter of limited visibility- with the bridge over the motorway, and a small rise impeding one's sight. Just as well it is happening my left hand has not been good now for a number of days- even typing can tax it a bit much. Also it has been decreed I need an Echocardiogram that is happening on the 22nd of this month. I suppose I should not grumble!


Glad you are getting the test but so sorry it can be uncomfortable. I would not be thrilled on being caught up in the rush hour from schools or having to cross such a busy road with limited visibility. I don't consider it grumbling, but stating the fact that it is difficult and timings are not the best. Good luck with the electrocardiogram too. Now to get all these done and then have trips for fun things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A month for results seems a bit much


There has been nothing come through on my Healthline Monitor thingy that the GP suggested I set up- but I don't know if it will only go to the Orthopaedic Surgeon seeing as how the request came from him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter just modeled this from fondant- a climber for one of those walls that people climb up. DGS's express wish for his Birthday cake- not quite sure how she will solve the problem of the upright wall yet. The party is tomorrow.


That's really good. Maybe she can make a tall cake & put him on the side?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, hoping the car is not expensive.

Sassafras, those shots are painful. Hope that it wasn't too bad. Perhaps the knee is different from the back shots, I hope.
You have been getting a lot of wind. Is this typical for the change of season for this time of year and is there a special name for the wind.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been nothing come through on my Healthline Monitor thingy that the GP suggested I set up- but I don't know if it will only go to the Orthopaedic Surgeon seeing as how the request came from him.


I would sure be calling the orthopedic surgeon to find out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you are getting the test but so sorry it can be uncomfortable. I would not be thrilled on being caught up in the rush hour from schools or having to cross such a busy road with limited visibility. I don't consider it grumbling, but stating the fact that it is difficult and timings are not the best. Good luck with the electrocardiogram too. Now to get all these done and then have trips for fun things.


Thanks Daralene! A trip somewhere just for fun would be good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really good. Maybe she can make a tall cake & put him on the side?


Thanks, Bonnie, on her behalf!
I am not sure if she is planning vertical or horizontal!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would sure be calling the orthopedic surgeon to find out


I have a feeling the protocol is to wait to ask the GP - that the Orthopaedic guy will communicate with them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene! A trip somewhere just for fun would be good!


For sure. You are near so many beautiful places that it would be nice just to be near the water and relax. Do you have beaches nearby and if yes, does the transportation get you there fairly easily.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter just modeled this from fondant- a climber for one of those walls that people climb up. DGS's express wish for his Birthday cake- not quite sure how she will solve the problem of the upright wall yet. The party is tomorrow.


Wow, super job. Hope she sends a photo of the finished cake. I would love to see it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I! I will be asking the GP, on Monday how we find out what the conclusions are. It is getting close to a month since I had the MRI and still no word.


That would be nice to get some results. Julie, a neurologist did a nerve test on me. Mind you, this was years ago, but it was definitely worth it. There was some pricking involved with needles inserted, (slightly) all over the body and cords attached, but at this point in my life I do not remember any pain, so it wasn't bad. It did show the pain I had all throughout my body, but no cure. He actually wanted to study me, which I didn't do. Hope you get some immediate results from the test too. It didn't tell me how to get rid of the pain all through my body but at least it let the doctor and me know I wasn't crazy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter just modeled this from fondant- a climber for one of those walls that people climb up. DGS's express wish for his Birthday cake- not quite sure how she will solve the problem of the upright wall yet. The party is tomorrow.


Very life-like!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, super job. Hope she sends a photo of the finished cake. I would love to see it.


I think she probably will- the party is tomorrow- she had a day off in lieu because she worked last Sunday, but she also had to take some annual leave (I think she said) so she had time to prepare.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be nice to get some results. Julie, a neurologist did a nerve test on me. Mind you, this was years ago, but it was definitely worth it. There was some pricking involved with needles inserted, (slightly) all over the body and cords attached, but at this point in my life I do not remember any pain, so it wasn't bad. It did show the pain I had all throughout my body, but no cure. He actually wanted to study me, which I didn't do. Hope you get some immediate results from the test too. It didn't tell me how to get rid of the pain all through my body but at least it let the doctor and me know I wasn't crazy.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: That is always a positive. You don't want or need to be thought to be imagining pain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did not stop for gas however it was very rainy when I left so perhaps the moisture got in somehow. Not too worried about it as it is wht it is and my van is 11 years old to boot!


RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear all is okay. Did you stop for gas? Sometimes moisture can get in the cap or a a vapor lock. Simple check would be to reseal the gas cap and see if that does anything.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto Julie. Glad the issues are being addressed and you are fortunate that your medicals are pretty much covered and you are not on our health system. Try to think positive about everything including the inconvenience of having to travel a distance. I just happy for you that you are on the road to getting answers and "fixes".


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you finally have the appointment, hope they can get things sorted out soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very life-like!


It is, isn't it!? I think she gets a lot of pleasure from making these cakes, even though they get demolished so quickly. I have posted this in the past, I am sure, this was his two years old cake.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bronwen certainly is a woman of may talents. That will be one adorable birthday cake for sure.


Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter just modeled this from fondant- a climber for one of those walls that people climb up. DGS's express wish for his Birthday cake- not quite sure how she will solve the problem of the upright wall yet. The party is tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto Julie. Glad the issues are being addressed and you are fortunate that your medicals are pretty much covered and you are not on our health system. Try to think positive about everything including the inconvenience of having to travel a distance. I just happy for you that you are on the road to getting answers and "fixes".


Thanks Gwen, and hopefully the answers will start coming! I have said it before us ordinary folk pay in time not cash, or at least not directly in cash- it comes out of the taxes that we all pay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bronwen certainly is a woman of may talents. That will be one adorable birthday cake for sure.


That she is!
She showed a talent for construction very early on- she used to make models of what ever in shoe boxes. All built from card. Built lots of houses usually. With the furniture to go with them. Her drawings were always in miniature.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is sensible not being a wimp.


Thank you Norma. FM kicked in and wind stronger. That was kitchner stitched toe on first sock. Couldn't sew on button as can't find needle. Ratters, really wanted to have that done. My electric blanket broke on Monday. Ordered new one on Amazon, won't come til Tuesday. dang it. Showed Dr. Taylor where I hurt after walks, a quarter size circle about 2 fingers above ankle on front of leg. He said I was probably compensating for knee. He would check it out if it still hurt next week. Next week is my last shot. Also allergies back with wind so croaky voiced.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter just modeled this from fondant- a climber for one of those walls that people climb up. DGS's express wish for his Birthday cake- not quite sure how she will solve the problem of the upright wall yet. The party is tomorrow.


That is terrific!

I hope you get the results soon and the new tests are not too difficult.

Sonja, hope you slept well. I have been following a topic on weighted blankets--have been considering one for a while to help with insomnia and anxiety, so glad to have others' input. Now it's cooler, I might try it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lemon Meringue Mousse Dessert 
All done, and quality testing is underway!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lemon Meringue Mousse Dessert
> All done, and quality testing is underway!


Watch out for those itches!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is terrific!
> 
> I hope you get the results soon and the new tests are not too difficult.
> 
> Sonja, hope you slept well. I have been following a topic on weighted blankets--have been considering one for a while to help with insomnia and anxiety, so glad to have others' input. Now it's cooler, I might try it.


Thank you, Sorlenna! I hope something comes through soon. Plus that I am not one of those who finds it uncomfortable- they say it is like when you get a jolt of static electricity.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have an appointment now for the Nerve Conduction Study and Electromyography- they warn it can be uncomfortable. To happen on Bronwen's Birthday the 5th December, it is at 2-30p.m., so tons of time to get there once the trains are free (after 9 a.m.,) I will likely get caught up in the rush home from the schools, but should avoid the worst of the worker's rush home, although it can be tricky getting over Gt South Rd in the afternoon. And the intersection at the top of my road can be very difficult- does not matter whether turning right or left- it is a matter of limited visibility- with the bridge over the motorway, and a small rise impeding one's sight. Just as well it is happening my left hand has not been good now for a number of days- even typing can tax it a bit much. Also it has been decreed I need an Echocardiogram that is happening on the 22nd of this month. I suppose I should not grumble!


So sorry your left hand has decided to decrease in ability. Glad to hear of both of your appointments. Hoping the travel will not be too taxing, especially coming home. 
Just read that there is a new study out on the use of warfarin for afib that shows there is a decrease in cancer in persons taking this drug. This is good news. If you are interested, you can see it here: 
http://www.clinicaladvisor.com/oncology/warfarin-use-for-cancer-risk/article/706340/?DCMP=EMC-CA_Update_20171109&cpn=&hmSubId=TDw3XUJVlQY1&hmEmail=maXJFysV3fAtIG-OxiMnyzIZDo7e_i8h0&NID=1144366048&dl=0&spMailingID=18446915&spUserID=MzQ0NTg0NTI1MDQ4S0&spJobID=1140682795&spReportId=MTE0MDY4Mjc5NQS2
A beautiful warm day here, very enjoyable.
Beautiful mousse dessert..I could be a taste tester for sure. I love the thomas the train cake Bronwen made and the fondant climber. She is a cake artist. Love the creativity shown here.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Watch out for those itches!!!!


Lol! Lactose intolerance pills at the ready, and lots of water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My brothers Alastair and Alexander and my SIL Jeanette last weekend went up to the mouth of the Motu River on the East Coast.
The river mouth is in the far distance. You can also see the Ponga ferns, in the bush in the foreground.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lol! Lactose intolerance pills at the ready, and lots of water.


Good!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My brothers Alastair and Alexander and my SIL Jeanette last weekend went up to the mouth of the Motu River on the East Coast.
> The river mouth is in the far distance. You can also see the Ponga ferns, in the bush in the foreground.


Great photo, and Bronwyns cake decoration is fantastic, like mother like daughter in the creative ability dept!????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Great photo, and Bronwyns cake decoration is fantastic, like mother like daughter in the creative ability dept!????


Thank you, Fan on all counts!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, beautiful country! Wishing you wonderful news on your procedures and safe travel to and fro hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, beautiful country! Wishing you wonderful news on your procedures and safe travel to and fro hospital.


Thank you, Joy! Very different from your locale!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie, glad your test day has finally arrived. Hope the travels and tests are not too hard on you. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have an appointment now for the Nerve Conduction Study and Electromyography- they warn it can be uncomfortable. To happen on Bronwen's Birthday the 5th December, it is at 2-30p.m., so tons of time to get there once the trains are free (after 9 a.m.,) I will likely get caught up in the rush home from the schools, but should avoid the worst of the worker's rush home, although it can be tricky getting over Gt South Rd in the afternoon. And the intersection at the top of my road can be very difficult- does not matter whether turning right or left- it is a matter of limited visibility- with the bridge over the motorway, and a small rise impeding one's sight. Just as well it is happening my left hand has not been good now for a number of days- even typing can tax it a bit much. Also it has been decreed I need an Echocardiogram that is happening on the 22nd of this month. I suppose I should not grumble!


So glad you have your appointments!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have an appointment now for the Nerve Conduction Study and Electromyography- they warn it can be uncomfortable. To happen on Bronwen's Birthday the 5th December, it is at 2-30p.m., so tons of time to get there once the trains are free (after 9 a.m.,) I will likely get caught up in the rush home from the schools, but should avoid the worst of the worker's rush home, although it can be tricky getting over Gt South Rd in the afternoon. And the intersection at the top of my road can be very difficult- does not matter whether turning right or left- it is a matter of limited visibility- with the bridge over the motorway, and a small rise impeding one's sight. Just as well it is happening my left hand has not been good now for a number of days- even typing can tax it a bit much. Also it has been decreed I need an Echocardiogram that is happening on the 22nd of this month. I suppose I should not grumble!


Is this test because of the loss of feeling in your finger? Even if it's uncomfortable, hopefully it will solve your problem.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's right, originally my husband was the executor but she changed the Will and made it to be the lawyer. Seeing she cut all family out, and left her estate to a friend that meant we aren't responsible for anything. I just feel concern for her nephew perhaps not getting the Danish heirlooms, but by giving him the contact details it's up to him now.


That sounds a sad situation. If the lawyer decides who gets what (if anything) then a lot of the family heirlooms will be lost.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry everyone; it's not been the greatest day for me so I'm off to bed. Hope all have a great evening.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> That sounds a sad situation. If the lawyer decides who gets what (if anything) then a lot of the family heirlooms will be lost.


I know that woman who received the estate sent a lot of household items to the Salvation Army, and possibly the heirlooms went with it.
Because of the secrecy surrounding it all, and we haven't seen the Will, it's possible her nephew and niece weren't even mentioned at receiving anything. 
Yes very sad and feel upset for the direct family being cut out, but people do what they want making Wills so unless you want to spend big money challenging you have to let it go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter just modeled this from fondant- a climber for one of those walls that people climb up. DGS's express wish for his Birthday cake- not quite sure how she will solve the problem of the upright wall yet. The party is tomorrow.


That's fantastic!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did not stop for gas however it was very rainy when I left so perhaps the moisture got in somehow. Not too worried about it as it is wht it is and my van is 11 years old to boot!


Hope it isn't anything too expensive. Mine has started transmission issues in reverse. And of course we are 3 hours from home with it! Good thing it started with DH driving it. As long as we get home we will be happy. We do have Good Dam roadside assistance if needed. We won't get it fixed as there are other things wrong, also expensive. 12 years old.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Many of our libraries have them now- and this is at one of my local libraries. She enjoys going as well as she plays with the toys. And plenty of books in the main library section. Asked if she wanted to play or go to the Toy Library- arbry she said. Asked again after she ate something, this time toy library or play. Play- toy arbry as she realised what she was asked. In the library we saw a photo of the library. She pointed it out to me- arbry she said and then looked around as if to say this is what the photo is.
> Unlike the library there is a small annual charge for the toy library but well worth it.
> She looked a month ago like dropping the nap but has settled back again to having one. Generally need to put her down when it seems like a good time as she rarely asks or even really looks like she needs one until late in the day. The funny thing is she was not a good day time sleeper as a baby. No way would she have slept as well as Gordon does consistently at the same age.
> 
> Brett should be home tomorrow. At this point expect that I will have Elizabeth Sunday afternoon. And plan to just play at home. Think it's time she had some time just playing. And she has new toys to play with after the toy library today!


Lol! She's picking up on things like that quite well, especially to realize that the picture was of where you were. 
It's good that she's starting to sleep more during the day, but she's also much more active during the day, so that may be it, and of course they sleep more when they are in a growth spurt. 
Great that Brett should be home soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is, isn't it!? I think she gets a lot of pleasure from making these cakes, even though they get demolished so quickly. I have posted this in the past, I am sure, this was his two years old cake.


I love it! I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I managed to avoid any rabbit holes except the one I was looking for!
> I have been ignoring links to pattern sites people post. I have so many I want to do but keep adding others so easier to resist I don't look in the first place.


Lol! It is easiest just to look for what you need, I never succeed in that though, but it is a good stress reliever.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Lurker 2...I like the climber.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone from Marianne and I'm going to drive up to see her today. I'll TTYL.


I hope you had a great time and hugged each other for all of us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is terrific!
> 
> I hope you get the results soon and the new tests are not too difficult.
> 
> Sonja, hope you slept well. I have been following a topic on weighted blankets--have been considering one for a while to help with insomnia and anxiety, so glad to have others' input. Now it's cooler, I might try it.


I read an article yesterday said to try wearing socks to bed if you have trouble sleeping.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lemon Meringue Mousse Dessert
> All done, and quality testing is underway!


Yum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, please give Marianne a hug for me!
> 
> And why not a {{{{Group Hug}}}} today? I think so many of us can use one.
> 
> I got this far on the hat last night (the color is not true--the red is actually very bright cherry red).


I'm in: {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Group Hug!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

Great hat!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
> Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
> Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


LOL!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sorlenna! I hope something comes through soon. Plus that I am not one of those who finds it uncomfortable- they say it is like when you get a jolt of static electricity.


Sounds like what I just had on lower extremities. Can't say it was fun, but part of that could be because I was freezing, which makes the test harder to get accurate


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I saw this same poem but for Wyoming


Lol! The saying they use here is that it's Wyoming wind because Nebraska blows. lol No offense intended.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, glad you like the lemon curd mousse recipe. Thank you Margaret for putting up the link to it. I didn't know how to do that so am very grateful for your help there. Will be making it tomorrow night probably.
> On another note, it's coming up on 16th for the anniversary of our SIL passing. We had thought all was finished with re dispersion of her Will etc.
> I got a call from her nephew last night, asking whether there was a holdup as he hadn't received the Danish heritage items he was meant to have.
> The friend who received the estate, assured me when probate came through in February, that all had been taken care of. So somebody has screwed up it seems.
> I gave nephew her contact details and now we wait to see what develops. Stu told me to keep out of it, it's not my place to call her. Oh boy I hope she hasn't sold them or given them to the Salvation Army as she did with much from the house.


Oh no! I sure hope she didn't sell or give them away either, that would be so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, brrr indeed.
> Feel like a wimp so I will just say Maya and I only walked a half hour today as 20mph winds discouraging. Fed the dear horses. Icing knee, get another shot in right knee at 1p.m. Doing pitzy stuff. Kitchen red another sock, have cast on for its mate. Going to sew buttons on a knit vest.


That wind can be really cold too, and a 20-30 degree drop is still a large drop and makes it feel much colder now matter if it's going from 60-30 or 90-60.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I forgot to mention I have already received an appointment for podiatrist. I go at 10 on Friday morning.


I hope you get some good answers and solutions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the hat Sorlenna.
> 
> I should have said more when I said I was going to Marianne's; everything is great! Sorry if I caused any concern. It was just a short visit.We hadn't seen each other for ages it seemed like so I figured a quick trip was needed. Of course, on the way home my engine light came on but car was not running hot so just drove on home and made it safely. Will get the silly car checked out asap. It did this a couple of years ago and it was a relatively inexpensive fix but I don't remember exactly what it was. Will just cross my fingers, etc. that it will be inexpensive again.
> Such is life....TTYL


Great that all is good at Mariannes. 
I sure hope the car is an easy inexpensive fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have an appointment now for the Nerve Conduction Study and Electromyography- they warn it can be uncomfortable. To happen on Bronwen's Birthday the 5th December, it is at 2-30p.m., so tons of time to get there once the trains are free (after 9 a.m.,) I will likely get caught up in the rush home from the schools, but should avoid the worst of the worker's rush home, although it can be tricky getting over Gt South Rd in the afternoon. And the intersection at the top of my road can be very difficult- does not matter whether turning right or left- it is a matter of limited visibility- with the bridge over the motorway, and a small rise impeding one's sight. Just as well it is happening my left hand has not been good now for a number of days- even typing can tax it a bit much. Also it has been decreed I need an Echocardiogram that is happening on the 22nd of this month. I suppose I should not grumble!


Wow, they're just moving you right along, a big change from when you first started to trying to get your hip taken care of. Hopefully your hands will be back to normal and you'll be doing great for the next many years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Mary.
> We do have a bus for the local hospital network, but not over that distance. It can easily take an hour getting in even with the new high speed trains. Also I can easily get my walker on the train, whereas I find it quite hard getting into the vans they use for the 'bus'. I am much better at getting into a car- even got in and out unaided from Fan's BMW on Wednesday.


It's great that you are able to do so much more with ease.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been fighting sleep for the last couple of hours and cant keep my eyes open any longer so I will say goodnight and sweet dreams????


Sweet dreams!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter just modeled this from fondant- a climber for one of those walls that people climb up. DGS's express wish for his Birthday cake- not quite sure how she will solve the problem of the upright wall yet. The party is tomorrow.


That's fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is, isn't it!? I think she gets a lot of pleasure from making these cakes, even though they get demolished so quickly. I have posted this in the past, I am sure, this was his two years old cake.


Did she also make the cloth underneath?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lemon Meringue Mousse Dessert
> All done, and quality testing is underway!


MMMMMM........


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My brothers Alastair and Alexander and my SIL Jeanette last weekend went up to the mouth of the Motu River on the East Coast.
> The river mouth is in the far distance. You can also see the Ponga ferns, in the bush in the foreground.


Beautiful!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry everyone; it's not been the greatest day for me so I'm off to bed. Hope all have a great evening.


I hope that tomorrow is a much better day. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope it isn't anything too expensive. Mine has started transmission issues in reverse. And of course we are 3 hours from home with it! Good thing it started with DH driving it. As long as we get home we will be happy. We do have Good Dam roadside assistance if needed. We won't get it fixed as there are other things wrong, also expensive. 12 years old.


YUCK!!! I sure hope you get home fine. 
Good Dam, huh. LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I am caught up again. I have happy happy pups, David is home, I'm going to knit for a bit before bed, tomorrow is an early day, Marla and I are going to head out early for shopping.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> MMMMMM........


I keep telling myself it's a healthy dessert, lemon and egg whites,are fine, the sugar and mascarpone and cream are just there for backup support.
Who am I kidding? It's tangy and delicious, hubby just came home and saw it in the fridge and went oooh that looks interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, glad your test day has finally arrived. Hope the travels and tests are not too hard on you. You will be in my thoughts.


Thanks Marilyn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So glad you have your appointments!


Thanks Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is this test because of the loss of feeling in your finger? Even if it's uncomfortable, hopefully it will solve your problem.


Yes it is because of the problems I am having with my fingers- most noticeably on the left. Hopefully yes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry everyone; it's not been the greatest day for me so I'm off to bed. Hope all have a great evening.


Sorry to hear that Liz, know that we are here for you if you need a shoulder, later on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's fantastic!


It is great! I have not seen the finished article yet, if she has even got to that point!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I love it! I haven't seen it before.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Lurker 2...I like the climber.


It is rather great, isn't it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like what I just had on lower extremities. Can't say it was fun, but part of that could be because I was freezing, which makes the test harder to get accurate


They do mention you need to be warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, they're just moving you right along, a big change from when you first started to trying to get your hip taken care of. Hopefully your hands will be back to normal and you'll be doing great for the next many years.


True, and hopefully there will be answers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great that you are able to do so much more with ease.


 :sm24: I do get the occasional 'clunk', but nothing more than that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's fabulous!!!!!


 :sm24: I will have to tell her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Did she also make the cloth underneath?


No the cloth was an Irish(?) tea towel I gifted them ages ago!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!!


 :sm24: We do have some glorious scenery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I keep telling myself it's a healthy dessert, lemon and egg whites,are fine, the sugar and mascarpone and cream are just there for backup support.
> Who am I kidding? It's tangy and delicious, hubby just came home and saw it in the fridge and went oooh that looks interesting.


Kidding indeed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No the cloth was an Irish(?) tea towel I gifted them ages ago!


It is really lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And now, to bed. ZZZZZ.....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I read an article yesterday said to try wearing socks to bed if you have trouble sleeping.


Always do because of the Raynaud's. I'll wake up if my feet get cold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, please give Marianne a hug for me!
> 
> And why not a {{{{Group Hug}}}} today? I think so many of us can use one.
> 
> I got this far on the hat last night (the color is not true--the red is actually very bright cherry red).


The hat is looking good. And count me in the on ((((group hug)))) for sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sweet dreams, sleep well.


I did thank you , shocked myself as i slept right through till 7 am, cant remember if i have ever done that before . I'm alays awake before 5 am . All the sleeppless nights lately must have caught up with me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I! I will be asking the GP, on Monday how we find out what the conclusions are. It is getting close to a month since I had the MRI and still no word.


Forgot to say last night Julie good luck with your appointments , hopefully you can finally get some answers . 
Thought you might have received a letter back by now telling you the results of your MRI , here they send a letter to the patient and the GP unless they find something serious then you get a phone call to see the hospital consultant


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter just modeled this from fondant- a climber for one of those walls that people climb up. DGS's express wish for his Birthday cake- not quite sure how she will solve the problem of the upright wall yet. The party is tomorrow.


Thats fantastic Julie . Happy birthday to your grandson


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> That is terrific!
> 
> I hope you get the results soon and the new tests are not too difficult.
> 
> Sonja, hope you slept well. I have been following a topic on weighted blankets--have been considering one for a while to help with insomnia and anxiety, so glad to have others' input. Now it's cooler, I might try it.


That sounds interesting sorlenna I tend to sleep better when i put an extra heavier blanket on top in the winter months ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sorry everyone; it's not been the greatest day for me so I'm off to bed. Hope all have a great evening.


Sorry to hear this Liz , hope things are ok


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Reading the sorrows of some of our friends makes my problems seem so small. Prayers and comfort to those who mourn. I am sorry for your losses. I also hope those who are ill will soon starting feeling well. 
My problems are a long story but will get directly to the punch line. My wallet was stolen this afternoon and the person has tried to use $2000 on my debit cards. Also stolen were my driver's license, Military ID card, Etc. They have all my life information. My wonderful daughter-in-love cancelled all the debit cards. I will report it to the police tomorrow morning. I am very upset about it.
I have spent most of the day running around trying to get things set up for DH to change nursing homes. The one he is in doesn't have a military contract so they are charging me about $5000 a month. We have found one with a military contract and it will be much better financially for us. The big problem is that it is almost an hour away. I feel quite sure that I willl have to sell our home and move into an apartment. Such is life.
No time for knitting or sewing today and the week-end doesn't look good either. Oh well...
Hugs to all and happy knitting,
Marilyn


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I did thank you , shocked myself as i slept right through till 7 am, cant remember if i have ever done that before . I'm alays awake before 5 am . All the sleeppless nights lately must have caught up with me


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Reading the sorrows of some of our friends makes my problems seem so small. Prayers and comfort to those who mourn. I am sorry for your losses. I also hope those who are ill will soon starting feeling well.
> My problems are a long story but will get directly to the punch line. My wallet was stolen this afternoon and the person has tried to use $2000 on my debit cards. Also stolen were my driver's license, Military ID card, Etc. They have all my life information. My wonderful daughter-in-love cancelled all the debit cards. I will report it to the police tomorrow morning. I am very upset about it.
> I have spent most of the day running around trying to get things set up for DH to change nursing homes. The one he is in doesn't have a military contract so they are charging me about $5000 a month. We have found one with a military contract and it will be much better financially for us. The big problem is that it is almost an hour away. I feel quite sure that I willl have to sell our home and move into an apartment. Such is life.
> No time for knitting or sewing today and the week-end doesn't look good either. Oh well...
> ...


So sorry to hear this Marilyn. You really don't need this on top of everything else. I'm sorry to hear that you may have to sell your home too, life has not been kind to you lately. Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a feeling the protocol is to wait to ask the GP - that the Orthopaedic guy will communicate with them.


Same over here. You in the US and Canada seem to have much more ready access to specialists than we do.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

[quote flyty1n]......Beautiful mousse dessert..I could be a taste tester for sure. I love the thomas the train cake Bronwen made and the fondant climber. She is a cake artist. Love the creativity shown here.[/quote]

I agree with Flyty1n on both these statements! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter just modeled this from fondant- a climber for one of those walls that people climb up. DGS's express wish for his Birthday cake- not quite sure how she will solve the problem of the upright wall yet. The party is tomorrow.


It looks really realistic. She's done a great job


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat Sorleena, love the bright colors.
> Gwen, safe travels, say hi to Marianne, hope sheâs doing well.
> Another cold morning here& slightly foggy, the trees have a light covering of hoar frost. With the wind itâs a balmy -28C/-20F, I think Iâll stay in if I canð. A friend posted this picture on Facebook & I thought I would shareð


LOL. I like that poem! Does your temperatures mean you are to have a long Winter seeing as it's that cold already?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, glad you like the lemon curd mousse recipe. Thank you Margaret for putting up the link to it. I didn't know how to do that so am very grateful for your help there. Will be making it tomorrow night probably.
> On another note, it's coming up on 16th for the anniversary of our SIL passing. We had thought all was finished with re dispersion of her Will etc.
> I got a call from her nephew last night, asking whether there was a holdup as he hadn't received the Danish heritage items he was meant to have.
> The friend who received the estate, assured me when probate came through in February, that all had been taken care of. So somebody has screwed up it seems.
> I gave nephew her contact details and now we wait to see what develops. Stu told me to keep out of it, it's not my place to call her. Oh boy I hope she hasn't sold them or given them to the Salvation Army as she did with much from the house.


Oh my, I hope not too. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the brand new fast internet has been connected. And I’m on my phone because it isn’t working! But I guess really it is a small matter compared to many others. Just frustrated that nothing in this place seems to go right from the start. 

I was asked yesterday if Elizabeth enjoyed the boat. I think this text from Vicky today answers that. 
'Grandma on boat go... zoo' 'grandma boat go, grandma boat go' 
That was lovely to get that text.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have an appointment now for the Nerve Conduction Study and Electromyography- they warn it can be uncomfortable. To happen on Bronwen's Birthday the 5th December, it is at 2-30p.m., so tons of time to get there once the trains are free (after 9 a.m.,) I will likely get caught up in the rush home from the schools, but should avoid the worst of the worker's rush home, although it can be tricky getting over Gt South Rd in the afternoon. And the intersection at the top of my road can be very difficult- does not matter whether turning right or left- it is a matter of limited visibility- with the bridge over the motorway, and a small rise impeding one's sight. Just as well it is happening my left hand has not been good now for a number of days- even typing can tax it a bit much. Also it has been decreed I need an Echocardiogram that is happening on the 22nd of this month. I suppose I should not grumble!


I hope all goes well with the echo and I am glad you have an appointment set up for the nerve test. I hope they find out what is causing these problems with your hands and also hope it is an easy fix. Have you had results yet of the MRI ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is really lovely.


I thought so- it has Wedding Anniversaries on it. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I! I will be asking the GP, on Monday how we find out what the conclusions are. It is getting close to a month since I had the MRI and still no word.


Well that answers my question... above.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to say last night Julie good luck with your appointments , hopefully you can finally get some answers .
> Thought you might have received a letter back by now telling you the results of your MRI , here they send a letter to the patient and the GP unless they find something serious then you get a phone call to see the hospital consultant


I would have to acknowledge I had thought I would have heard something by now- but I will ask on Monday, when I see the GP.
That was a very long sleep you had Sonja- I have been aware of your wakefulness for a long time now- assuming that KP is accurate when it says you are online! Mind you my habits are a bit wakeful normally, too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter just modeled this from fondant- a climber for one of those walls that people climb up. DGS's express wish for his Birthday cake- not quite sure how she will solve the problem of the upright wall yet. The party is tomorrow.


Wow that is excellent., she is very clever. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been nothing come through on my Healthline Monitor thingy that the GP suggested I set up- but I don't know if it will only go to the Orthopaedic Surgeon seeing as how the request came from him.


Mmm., are you able to call his office to see if he has results and might want to see you?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry everyone; it's not been the greatest day for me so I'm off to bed. Hope all have a great evening.


I hope today is a better day for you Liz. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats fantastic Julie . Happy birthday to your grandson


Bronwen has been modelling with the fondant now for about 14 years- judging by DGD's age- I am fairly certain she was quite young when the tradition started- I am quite blown away by what she creates. I did take a class in molding roses and other flowers out of an icing sugar paste in the 1980's or early 1990's, but have never attempted the complex ideas that she comes up with. 
I will mention to DGS that he has Birthday Wishes from Yorkshire. Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Reading the sorrows of some of our friends makes my problems seem so small. Prayers and comfort to those who mourn. I am sorry for your losses. I also hope those who are ill will soon starting feeling well.
> My problems are a long story but will get directly to the punch line. My wallet was stolen this afternoon and the person has tried to use $2000 on my debit cards. Also stolen were my driver's license, Military ID card, Etc. They have all my life information. My wonderful daughter-in-love cancelled all the debit cards. I will report it to the police tomorrow morning. I am very upset about it.
> I have spent most of the day running around trying to get things set up for DH to change nursing homes. The one he is in doesn't have a military contract so they are charging me about $5000 a month. We have found one with a military contract and it will be much better financially for us. The big problem is that it is almost an hour away. I feel quite sure that I willl have to sell our home and move into an apartment. Such is life.
> No time for knitting or sewing today and the week-end doesn't look good either. Oh well...
> ...


Marilyn, it really is time you had some good fortune instead of so many trials. I pray that this may be the turning point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Same over here. You in the US and Canada seem to have much more ready access to specialists than we do.


If I were paying for it, I would have very little medical treatment at all. The usual cost to see a GP is around $18 now, this is why I travel to Papakura to the Practice where the consult is free, and I can combine it with my weaving class. That is what I will do Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree with Flyty1n on both these statements! :sm24:


Thank you, Kate!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is, isn't it!? I think she gets a lot of pleasure from making these cakes, even though they get demolished so quickly. I have posted this in the past, I am sure, this was his two years old cake.


That is a wonderful cake. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Lemon Meringue Mousse Dessert
> All done, and quality testing is underway!


Oooh yummo! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It looks really realistic. She's done a great job


I am sure she will have taken DGS's anorak and trousers as her starting point. As she did with the Quilt she is working for DGS. Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope all goes well with the echo and I am glad you have an appointment set up for the nerve test. I hope they find out what is causing these problems with your hands and also hope it is an easy fix. Have you had results yet of the MRI ?


 :sm24: No not yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well that answers my question... above.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sorry everyone; it's not been the greatest day for me so I'm off to bed. Hope all have a great evening.


Sorry you have had a bad day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow that is excellent., she is very clever. :sm11:


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm., are you able to call his office to see if he has results and might want to see you?


Not sure of the protocol. I would hesitate to ring direct.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh Railyn, I am so sorry for your stolen wallet and the need to move your DH, though that will probably be a good thing in the long run, for him. Sorry about you having to sell your home, though, to accomplish that. Is there a program that can help you to get some financial help?
Perhaps some sort of social security disability payments? Prayers for you. Time to shower and get to work, but you will be in my thoughts and prayers all day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a wonderful cake. :sm24:


 :sm24: It was a real beauty!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear this Marilyn. You really don't need this on top of everything else. I'm sorry to hear that you may have to sell your home too, life has not been kind to you lately. Sending you lots of hugs.


Ditto from me too. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 87. And bedtime for me... night everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Reading the sorrows of some of our friends makes my problems seem so small. Prayers and comfort to those who mourn. I am sorry for your losses. I also hope those who are ill will soon starting feeling well.
> My problems are a long story but will get directly to the punch line. My wallet was stolen this afternoon and the person has tried to use $2000 on my debit cards. Also stolen were my driver's license, Military ID card, Etc. They have all my life information. My wonderful daughter-in-love cancelled all the debit cards. I will report it to the police tomorrow morning. I am very upset about it.
> I have spent most of the day running around trying to get things set up for DH to change nursing homes. The one he is in doesn't have a military contract so they are charging me about $5000 a month. We have found one with a military contract and it will be much better financially for us. The big problem is that it is almost an hour away. I feel quite sure that I willl have to sell our home and move into an apartment. Such is life.
> No time for knitting or sewing today and the week-end doesn't look good either. Oh well...
> ...


So sorry to hear this Marilyn, the stolen wallet on top of everything else is just something you do not need .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would have to acknowledge I had thought I would have heard something by now- but I will ask on Monday, when I see the GP.
> That was a very long sleep you had Sonja- I have been aware of your wakefulness for a long time now- assuming that KP is accurate when it says you are online! Mind you my habits are a bit wakeful normally, too!


You can safely say I'm not the best of sleepers , last night must have recharged my batteries , as I've , cleaned all the floors downstairs and the rugs , changed the beds , done hand washing , got the washing machine on , and got tonights evening meal all sorted and its just turning midday , husband thinks I've had a knock to the head ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry everyone; it's not been the greatest day for me so I'm off to bed. Hope all have a great evening.


So sorry to hear-hope you got a good night's sleep. Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn how terrible that your wallet was stolen! Thank goodness tht your daughter in love was able to help getting all debit cards cancelled.
I do hope the culprit(s) are caught. I can only imagine how dreary it must be having to get everything replaced.

When will Ray be moved to the new nursing home. I'm sorry to hear that it is an hour away. And the prospect of having to move again and selling your home is not pleasant. That said, we never know what the future holds so perhaps moving into an apartment since Ray is in the nursing home now is a positive. I know an hour drive to and from the nursing home is a long drive but is it possible that you stay in your home and only go to see Ray a couple of days a week? I'm sure you are thinking through all options and my prayers are with you as you make yet another decision.


Railyn said:


> Reading the sorrows of some of our friends makes my problems seem so small. Prayers and comfort to those who mourn. I am sorry for your losses. I also hope those who are ill will soon starting feeling well.
> My problems are a long story but will get directly to the punch line. My wallet was stolen this afternoon and the person has tried to use $2000 on my debit cards. Also stolen were my driver's license, Military ID card, Etc. They have all my life information. My wonderful daughter-in-love cancelled all the debit cards. I will report it to the police tomorrow morning. I am very upset about it.
> I have spent most of the day running around trying to get things set up for DH to change nursing homes. The one he is in doesn't have a military contract so they are charging me about $5000 a month. We have found one with a military contract and it will be much better financially for us. The big problem is that it is almost an hour away. I feel quite sure that I willl have to sell our home and move into an apartment. Such is life.
> No time for knitting or sewing today and the week-end doesn't look good either. Oh well...
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! The saying they use here is that it's Wyoming wind because Nebraska blows. lol No offense intended.


I think every state has its rival; I know Iowa and Minnesota have some funny quips back and forth; some are pretty nasty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did thank you , shocked myself as i slept right through till 7 am, cant remember if i have ever done that before . I'm alays awake before 5 am . All the sleeppless nights lately must have caught up with me


Very good to hear.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can safely say I'm not the best of sleepers , last night must have recharged my batteries , as I've , cleaned all the floors downstairs and the rugs , changed the beds , done hand washing , got the washing machine on , and got tonights evening meal all sorted and its just turning midday , husband thinks I've had a knock to the head ????


I need one of those days. So happy for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter just modeled this from fondant- a climber for one of those walls that people climb up. DGS's express wish for his Birthday cake- not quite sure how she will solve the problem of the upright wall yet. The party is tomorrow.


She is very clever. The climber is wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is, isn't it!? I think she gets a lot of pleasure from making these cakes, even though they get demolished so quickly. I have posted this in the past, I am sure, this was his two years old cake.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you Norma. FM kicked in and wind stronger. That was kitchner stitched toe on first sock. Couldn't sew on button as can't find needle. Ratters, really wanted to have that done. My electric blanket broke on Monday. Ordered new one on Amazon, won't come til Tuesday. dang it. Showed Dr. Taylor where I hurt after walks, a quarter size circle about 2 fingers above ankle on front of leg. He said I was probably compensating for knee. He would check it out if it still hurt next week. Next week is my last shot. Also allergies back with wind so croaky voiced.


I am so sorry that you are struggling. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Lemon Meringue Mousse Dessert
> All done, and quality testing is underway!


Yummy :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My brothers Alastair and Alexander and my SIL Jeanette last weekend went up to the mouth of the Motu River on the East Coast.
> The river mouth is in the far distance. You can also see the Ponga ferns, in the bush in the foreground.


That is gorgeous.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear that Liz, know that we are here for you if you need a shoulder, later on.


Thanks. We had a bit of snow overnight but nothing like expected, thank goodness. Other areas received a lot more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear this Liz , hope things are ok


Thanks, everything is okay this morning.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Marilyn, I am so sorry your purse was stolen. It is such an awful hassle as well as your private details stolen as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Reading the sorrows of some of our friends makes my problems seem so small. Prayers and comfort to those who mourn. I am sorry for your losses. I also hope those who are ill will soon starting feeling well.
> My problems are a long story but will get directly to the punch line. My wallet was stolen this afternoon and the person has tried to use $2000 on my debit cards. Also stolen were my driver's license, Military ID card, Etc. They have all my life information. My wonderful daughter-in-love cancelled all the debit cards. I will report it to the police tomorrow morning. I am very upset about it.
> I have spent most of the day running around trying to get things set up for DH to change nursing homes. The one he is in doesn't have a military contract so they are charging me about $5000 a month. We have found one with a military contract and it will be much better financially for us. The big problem is that it is almost an hour away. I feel quite sure that I willl have to sell our home and move into an apartment. Such is life.
> No time for knitting or sewing today and the week-end doesn't look good either. Oh well...
> ...


Sorry to hear about the theft of your wallet. It's too bad about the nursing home being so far away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hope today is a better day for you Liz. {{{hugs}}}


Thanks, it will be.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry you have had a bad day.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure of the protocol. I would hesitate to ring direct.


Around here, we are often told to call just in case someone has forgotten to call us. We can't assume that all is well if we don't hear from them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear-hope you got a good night's sleep. Hugs.


Thanks, I did.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Reading the sorrows of some of our friends makes my problems seem so small. Prayers and comfort to those who mourn. I am sorry for your losses. I also hope those who are ill will soon starting feeling well.
> My problems are a long story but will get directly to the punch line. My wallet was stolen this afternoon and the person has tried to use $2000 on my debit cards. Also stolen were my driver's license, Military ID card, Etc. They have all my life information. My wonderful daughter-in-love cancelled all the debit cards. I will report it to the police tomorrow morning. I am very upset about it.
> I have spent most of the day running around trying to get things set up for DH to change nursing homes. The one he is in doesn't have a military contract so they are charging me about $5000 a month. We have found one with a military contract and it will be much better financially for us. The big problem is that it is almost an hour away. I feel quite sure that I willl have to sell our home and move into an apartment. Such is life.
> No time for knitting or sewing today and the week-end doesn't look good either. Oh well...
> ...


Marilyn, I'm sorry to read of this latest trouble. It's good that all cards got cancelled in a timely manner and it's a shame the nursing home can't work something out so your DH could stay. I do hope you have a little time to step back and take a breath before deciding the next step. I know it's hard. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds interesting sorlenna I tend to sleep better when i put an extra heavier blanket on top in the winter months ,


Glad to hear you slept so well!

And I always wanted to keep the lead apron on at the dentist! It calmed me down to have it on. :sm23: That's one reason I think a blanket would work well. I'll have to see how much the pellets cost.

I made progress on the hat and hope to finish it today.

Liz, sorry for your bad day. May things look up from here.

Blessings to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I need one of those days. So happy for you.


Hope you get one , no make that lots , Why is it sleep is so hard to do for lots of people.

The men in my house find it so easy to do, head hits the pillow bang fast asleep , used to put the boys to bed go back 5 minutes later and they would be fast asleep and not move till morning I was and still are amazed and envious of how they do it ,


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have an appointment now for the Nerve Conduction Study and Electromyography- they warn it can be uncomfortable. To happen on Bronwen's Birthday the 5th December, it is at 2-30p.m., so tons of time to get there once the trains are free (after 9 a.m.,) I will likely get caught up in the rush home from the schools, but should avoid the worst of the worker's rush home, although it can be tricky getting over Gt South Rd in the afternoon. And the intersection at the top of my road can be very difficult- does not matter whether turning right or left- it is a matter of limited visibility- with the bridge over the motorway, and a small rise impeding one's sight. Just as well it is happening my left hand has not been good now for a number of days- even typing can tax it a bit much. Also it has been decreed I need an Echocardiogram that is happening on the 22nd of this month. I suppose I should not grumble!


Good you are going in, hope you get some answers. How do they do the study that it's uncomfortable? I don't think I've ever heard of a conduction study and electromyography.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter just modeled this from fondant- a climber for one of those walls that people climb up. DGS's express wish for his Birthday cake- not quite sure how she will solve the problem of the upright wall yet. The party is tomorrow.


Amazing- so lifelike! She is clever for sure!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto Julie. Glad the issues are being addressed and you are fortunate that your medicals are pretty much covered and you are not on our health system. Try to think positive about everything including the inconvenience of having to travel a distance. I just happy for you that you are on the road to getting answers and "fixes".


Yes as to our broken health system! Not sure how or if it will ever get fixed. ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is, isn't it!? I think she gets a lot of pleasure from making these cakes, even though they get demolished so quickly. I have posted this in the past, I am sure, this was his two years old cake.


Wow!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That wind can be really cold too, and a 20-30 degree drop is still a large drop and makes it feel much colder now matter if it's going from 60-30 or 90-60.


So true.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Reading the sorrows of some of our friends makes my problems seem so small. Prayers and comfort to those who mourn. I am sorry for your losses. I also hope those who are ill will soon starting feeling well.
> My problems are a long story but will get directly to the punch line. My wallet was stolen this afternoon and the person has tried to use $2000 on my debit cards. Also stolen were my driver's license, Military ID card, Etc. They have all my life information. My wonderful daughter-in-love cancelled all the debit cards. I will report it to the police tomorrow morning. I am very upset about it.
> I have spent most of the day running around trying to get things set up for DH to change nursing homes. The one he is in doesn't have a military contract so they are charging me about $5000 a month. We have found one with a military contract and it will be much better financially for us. The big problem is that it is almost an hour away. I feel quite sure that I willl have to sell our home and move into an apartment. Such is life.
> No time for knitting or sewing today and the week-end doesn't look good either. Oh well...
> ...


Oh no! So sorry for the theft! I sympathize how upsetting that is for you! Happened to my husband just a couple of months ago. I'm so sorry life is so hard and stressful for you right now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, how awful to have your wallet stollen especially with all you are dealing with now. I’m glad your DDIL could cancel your credit cards. Sorry Ray will be an hour away and that you have to sell your home and move to an apartment. Hugs.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks, everything is okay this morning.


Great to hear.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Reading the sorrows of some of our friends makes my problems seem so small. Prayers and comfort to those who mourn. I am sorry for your losses. I also hope those who are ill will soon starting feeling well.
> My problems are a long story but will get directly to the punch line. My wallet was stolen this afternoon and the person has tried to use $2000 on my debit cards. Also stolen were my driver's license, Military ID card, Etc. They have all my life information. My wonderful daughter-in-love cancelled all the debit cards. I will report it to the police tomorrow morning. I am very upset about it.
> I have spent most of the day running around trying to get things set up for DH to change nursing homes. The one he is in doesn't have a military contract so they are charging me about $5000 a month. We have found one with a military contract and it will be much better financially for us. The big problem is that it is almost an hour away. I feel quite sure that I willl have to sell our home and move into an apartment. Such is life.
> No time for knitting or sewing today and the week-end doesn't look good either. Oh well...
> ...


(((((((Marilyn))))))) Praying for you


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Evelyn - hope your appointment with the podiatrist goes well. Didn't mention it earlier but the unicorn is so cute! It will be well loved I'm sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I was shocked to see usual cost of seeing Dr. was $18. Thank heaven I have health insurance and Medicare as the usual cost for seeing either my GE Dr., Dr. Iresha or my knee Dr. is $300!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Reading the sorrows of some of our friends makes my problems seem so small. Prayers and comfort to those who mourn. I am sorry for your losses. I also hope those who are ill will soon starting feeling well.
> My problems are a long story but will get directly to the punch line. My wallet was stolen this afternoon and the person has tried to use $2000 on my debit cards. Also stolen were my driver's license, Military ID card, Etc. They have all my life information. My wonderful daughter-in-love cancelled all the debit cards. I will report it to the police tomorrow morning. I am very upset about it.
> I have spent most of the day running around trying to get things set up for DH to change nursing homes. The one he is in doesn't have a military contract so they are charging me about $5000 a month. We have found one with a military contract and it will be much better financially for us. The big problem is that it is almost an hour away. I feel quite sure that I willl have to sell our home and move into an apartment. Such is life.
> No time for knitting or sewing today and the week-end doesn't look good either. Oh well...
> ...


I'm glad you found a place for Ray, too bad it's so far away. 
Some people have no shame, stealing seems to be getting worse & worse! Hope you don't have too much hassle getting your cards replaced, I'm glad your DIL can help.
Sorry you have to think about selling your house & moving again when you've just got settled.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I like that poem! Does your temperatures mean you are to have a long Winter seeing as it's that cold already?


Winter came early but better than last year????but we haven't really had -35 yet????terrible winds lately causing wind chills to-30 but I think -24C/about -5F is the coldest actual temperature.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the brand new fast internet has been connected. And I'm on my phone because it isn't working! But I guess really it is a small matter compared to many others. Just frustrated that nothing in this place seems to go right from the start.
> 
> I was asked yesterday if Elizabeth enjoyed the boat. I think this text from Vicky today answers that.
> 'Grandma on boat go... zoo' 'grandma boat go, grandma boat go'
> That was lovely to get that text.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I were paying for it, I would have very little medical treatment at all. The usual cost to see a GP is around $18 now, this is why I travel to Papakura to the Practice where the consult is free, and I can combine it with my weaving class. That is what I will do Monday.


I didn't realize you had to pay to see some doctors. Here there's no cost


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can safely say I'm not the best of sleepers , last night must have recharged my batteries , as I've , cleaned all the floors downstairs and the rugs , changed the beds , done hand washing , got the washing machine on , and got tonights evening meal all sorted and its just turning midday , husband thinks I've had a knock to the head ????


Your DH is probably dizzy from watching you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I was shocked to see usual cost of seeing Dr. was $18. Thank heaven I have health insurance and Medicare as the usual cost for seeing either my GE Dr., Dr. Iresha or my knee Dr. is $300!


 thank goodness for our free Nhs , not perfect but then what is , Think I am lucky were I live as I can get same day appointments to see Gp and hospital appointments have been pretty quick too , they always say when the results should be back and to call if not heard anything by then , only thing i can grumble about , well 2 actually 1 is hospital food yuk and 2 is I dont think they should charge people who cannot move from the bed for the Tv service


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> thank goodness for our free Nhs , not perfect but then what is , Think I am lucky were I live as I can get same day appointments to see Gp and hospital appointments have been pretty quick too , they always say when the results should be back and to call if not heard anything by then , only thing i can grumble about , well 2 actually 1 is hospital food yuk and 2 is I dont think they should charge people who cannot move from the bed for the Tv service


I agree with all that & they charge a fortune for those silly little TVs.
Our small town hospitals actually have pretty good food but there's talk of privatizing that & having "airplane" meals shipped in from Toronto to be reheated. How nuts is that! The food in the city hospitals is apparently prepared in one hospital & shipped to the others, most of it I wouldn't give to my dog.
I talked to my brother last night, his girlfriend is going for ankle fusion in a few weeks, she's been in terrible pain & can hardly walk on it at times. I hope this fixes it. It was smashed up in a car accident 30+ years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can safely say I'm not the best of sleepers , last night must have recharged my batteries , as I've , cleaned all the floors downstairs and the rugs , changed the beds , done hand washing , got the washing machine on , and got tonights evening meal all sorted and its just turning midday , husband thinks I've had a knock to the head ????


 :sm24: Like the proverbial Energiser Bunny!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can safely say I'm not the best of sleepers , last night must have recharged my batteries , as I've , cleaned all the floors downstairs and the rugs , changed the beds , done hand washing , got the washing machine on , and got tonights evening meal all sorted and its just turning midday , husband thinks I've had a knock to the head ????


:sm24: Just dawned - my reply vanished- very slow connection right now - I just made some quip about you being the Energiser Bunny!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She is very clever. The climber is wonderful :sm24:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is gorgeous.


It is a very lovely part of the island- not very populated, but numbers do swell on the holidays. (you're familiar with that one!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, everything is okay this morning.


I am so glad it has come right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Around here, we are often told to call just in case someone has forgotten to call us. We can't assume that all is well if we don't hear from them.


Hopefully all will come out in Monday's appointment!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I’m sitting enjoying the quiet & my tea. I got the GKs waffles for breakfast & off to school & the mess tidied up. I really feel like I need a nap, had to get up early & Kimber was chasing rabbits in her sleep & woke me up in the middle of the night with her dream barking, weird little woofs????
It’s a really grey morning here so seems like a good day to curl up with a book. I’m still working my way through the Outlander books, I’m on the 4th one & really like them, lots of interesting history tidbits in them.
I got GSs coat over 1/2 done yesterday & need to measure up GDs current jacket so I know what size to make for her. They are pretty easy to make, I just do them like a bunny hug ( hoodie) the outside is waterproof & windproof & then a fleece liner, they are good for spring, summer & fall as a “play” coat & it’s one thing I know always gets worn. I got some burber- like sheepskin, to use as lining for GD, I hope it’s warm but not too bulky. I will be glad when they are done as the pressure will be off then & whatever else I do for Christmas will be as time allows


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good you are going in, hope you get some answers. How do they do the study that it's uncomfortable? I don't think I've ever heard of a conduction study and electromyography.


I gather it is done by inserting a fine needle with a recording device into the muscle tissue- they take readings both when it is contracted and at rest. they say it can be like the jolt of static electricity that you can get from a carpet or touching some metal objects.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Amazing- so lifelike! She is clever for sure!


Thank you, Maatje!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Wow!


It is a lot of effort- but the children (GK's) love their cakes. and they certainly make a wonderful centre piece.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I was shocked to see usual cost of seeing Dr. was $18. Thank heaven I have health insurance and Medicare as the usual cost for seeing either my GE Dr., Dr. Iresha or my knee Dr. is $300!


We have very different systems, Joy. I am glad you have your insurance too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize you had to pay to see some doctors. Here there's no cost


So many variables, all the local doctors are charging about that much. Plus few will accept appointments, they have 'walk in' Clinics and sometimes I have been sitting waiting for two to three hours to be seen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> thank goodness for our free Nhs , not perfect but then what is , Think I am lucky were I live as I can get same day appointments to see Gp and hospital appointments have been pretty quick too , they always say when the results should be back and to call if not heard anything by then , only thing i can grumble about , well 2 actually 1 is hospital food yuk and 2 is I dont think they should charge people who cannot move from the bed for the Tv service


 :sm24: When I was in hospital we paid about $5 for the telly, per night, which is a lot in my opinion, and equally the food was far from brilliant. Far too much sugar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree with all that & they charge a fortune for those silly little TVs.
> Our small town hospitals actually have pretty good food but there's talk of privatizing that & having "airplane" meals shipped in from Toronto to be reheated. How nuts is that! The food in the city hospitals is apparently prepared in one hospital & shipped to the others, most of it I wouldn't give to my dog.
> I talked to my brother last night, his girlfriend is going for ankle fusion in a few weeks, she's been in terrible pain & can hardly walk on it at times. I hope this fixes it. It was smashed up in a car accident 30+ years ago.


Gosh, I hope the fusion works.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For sure. You are near so many beautiful places that it would be nice just to be near the water and relax. Do you have beaches nearby and if yes, does the transportation get you there fairly easily.


The good beaches are not that easy to get too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree with all that & they charge a fortune for those silly little TVs.
> Our small town hospitals actually have pretty good food but there's talk of privatizing that & having "airplane" meals shipped in from Toronto to be reheated. How nuts is that! The food in the city hospitals is apparently prepared in one hospital & shipped to the others, most of it I wouldn't give to my dog.
> I talked to my brother last night, his girlfriend is going for ankle fusion in a few weeks, she's been in terrible pain & can hardly walk on it at times. I hope this fixes it. It was smashed up in a car accident 30+ years ago.


Here they have tv rooms were people can go and watch tv , but for those who are bed bound there is only the pay to view tvs . If someone is there for a while that could be a lot of money . Very wrong in my opinion 
Hope your brothers girlfriend s operation goes to plan and she is pain free


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

[quote=Bonnie


I can't imagine living without our NHS. It leaves a lot to be desired at times but at least it's free and in an emergency usually pretty efficient.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> thank goodness for our free Nhs , not perfect but then what is , Think I am lucky were I live as I can get same day appointments to see Gp and hospital appointments have been pretty quick too , they always say when the results should be back and to call if not heard anything by then , only thing i can grumble about , well 2 actually 1 is hospital food yuk and 2 is I dont think they should charge people who cannot move from the bed for the Tv service


And I don't think they should charge for parking in a hospital car park. Sometimes if you have an out patient appointment you can never be sure how long you will be and if you're visiting someone who is in hospital for any length of time it can cost a fortune.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It’s snowing!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear this Marilyn. You really don't need this on top of everything else. I'm sorry to hear that you may have to sell your home too, life has not been kind to you lately. Sending you lots of hugs.


From me too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's snowing!


Keep it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize you had to pay to see some doctors. Here there's no cost


Nor here although it is paid for through taxes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> And I don't think they should charge for parking in a hospital car park. Sometimes if you have an out patient appointment you can never be sure how long you will be and if you're visiting someone who is in hospital for any length of time it can cost a fortune.


I had to run out and pay extra a couple of times when i went to Newcastle with my son as they have the system were you pay when you park, were as the hospital here charges when you leave ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's snowing!


Will it stay for a while or gone by morning


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got button sewed on vest, played dulcimer, going to take our walk.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I had to run out and pay extra a couple of times when i went to Newcastle with my son as they have the system were you pay when you park, were as the hospital here charges when you leave ,


Makes more sense to pay when you're leaving, at least you know how long you've been then.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> And I don't think they should charge for parking in a hospital car park. Sometimes if you have an out patient appointment you can never be sure how long you will be and if you're visiting someone who is in hospital for any length of time it can cost a fortune.


Some hospitals in Scotland used to charge for parking (including the staff) but it was abolished at the end of 2008. Our hospitals have the pay-as-you-view TVs as well, and I agree with you Sonja it's not right, just a money making exercise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some hospitals in Scotland used to charge for parking (including the staff) but it was abolished at the end of 2008.


The Base Hospital here charges vast amounts for incredibly limited parks- but the Super Clinic which is closer has a large area for parking at no charge- best to get to Middlemore by public transport- the trains do stop right outside.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Some hospitals in Scotland used to charge for parking (including the staff) but it was abolished at the end of 2008. Our hospitals have the pay-as-you-view TVs as well, and I agree with you Sonja it's not right, just a money making exercise.


Wish they would abolish it here too. I'm not sure which is the most criminal - charging the patients and visitors or charging the staff to work there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize you had to pay to see some doctors. Here there's no cost


We have a gap to pay as well. Medicare pay the doctors a proportion of the scheduled fee. But doctors are free to charge what they want. Some bulk bill which means all they get is the proportion that Medicare pays them. 
My Surgery usually bulk bills those with a government low income card or for repeated visits on the same condition. 
If I was only charged $18 I would be delighted. I keep thinking of finding a doctor closer and who doesn't charge as much. But she is good so have decided to wait till she retires. No idea how long that might be but she is round my age. 
Specialists can be seen through outpatients at the hospital but has a long waiting list. Costs nothing this way. But privately most charge more than the government rebate. And can't claim the gap from any other place like private health insurance either.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It sure is a rip off, and another one is the airport. We were picking up my cousin recently and were only parked for 30minutes and were charged $15!! Ouch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have a gap to pay as well. Medicare pay the doctors a proportion of the scheduled fee. But doctors are free to charge what they want. Some bulk bill which means all they get is the proportion that Medicare pays them.
> My Surgery usually bulk bills those with a government low income card or for repeated visits on the same condition.
> If I was only charged $18 I would be delighted. I keep thinking of finding a doctor closer and who doesn't charge as much. But she is good so have decided to wait till she retires. No idea how long that might be but she is round my age.
> Specialists can be seen through outpatients at the hospital but has a long waiting list. Costs nothing this way. But privately most charge more than the government rebate. And can't claim the gap from any other place like private health insurance either.


Remember Margaret this is a low decile suburb- most are on the minimum wage if working at all- plus there is a tendency for large families- hence children have been free for a while, whichever political party has been in power- but there is a problem of people just not getting to the doctor when they should- going instead to Emergency at the hospital when things get desperate. I have to survive often on $100 a week for food, including Ringo- $18 is a real whack out of that.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Reading the sorrows of some of our friends makes my problems seem so small. Prayers and comfort to those who mourn. I am sorry for your losses. I also hope those who are ill will soon starting feeling well.
> My problems are a long story but will get directly to the punch line. My wallet was stolen this afternoon and the person has tried to use $2000 on my debit cards. Also stolen were my driver's license, Military ID card, Etc. They have all my life information. My wonderful daughter-in-love cancelled all the debit cards. I will report it to the police tomorrow morning. I am very upset about it.
> I have spent most of the day running around trying to get things set up for DH to change nursing homes. The one he is in doesn't have a military contract so they are charging me about $5000 a month. We have found one with a military contract and it will be much better financially for us. The big problem is that it is almost an hour away. I feel quite sure that I willl have to sell our home and move into an apartment. Such is life.
> No time for knitting or sewing today and the week-end doesn't look good either. Oh well...
> ...


Prayers that all is sorted out soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well, decided to wash shower walls and wax them either today or tomorrow rather than walk Maya. Voice squeaky and feel more like nap than walk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-506369-1.html#11603819


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Had a good visit to foot doc. Turns out my flat feet have finally gotten stressed and I suffer from plantar fasciitis because of it. So I got some orthotics for my shoes and prescription for anti inflammatory and gabapentin. He said we will discuss bunion removal at a later date. This visit cost me a total of $110---$45 for specialist and 65 for the inserts---ouch.

Have the 3 grands spending the night. Hope my DD2 can get a little rest before heading to work tomorrow. She has bronchitis.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Keep it!


I don't think it will be around for long - but was kind of pretty for the first bit of it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will it stay for a while or gone by morning


It's already gone....so now we have gray skies and muddy lawns.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's already gone....so now we have gray skies and muddy lawns.


Yuk hate when that happens , would much rather have thick white snow that stays for a while


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> Had a good visit to foot doc. Turns out my flat feet have finally gotten stressed and I suffer from plantar fasciitis because of it. So I got some orthotics for my shoes and prescription for anti inflammatory and gabapentin. He said we will discuss bunion removal at a later date. This visit cost me a total of $110---$45 for specialist and 65 for the inserts---ouch.
> 
> Have the 3 grands spending the night. Hope my DD2 can get a little rest before heading to work tomorrow. She has bronchitis.


DH ended up getting a brace that held his foot perpendicular to his ankle through he night and he plantar fasciitis was gone pretty quickly after that. He rolled his foot on therapy balls during the day - the meds didn't help him at all. He's been good for about three years now with no return of the pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute sonja - anxious to see it done and stuffed. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of postbox , i just pinned it together quickly to see what it would look like , will stuff it properly when i get it sewn together, still got to make top , scarf and robin but I'm getting there


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Remember Margaret this is a low decile suburb- most are on the minimum wage if working at all- plus there is a tendency for large families- hence children have been free for a while, whichever political party has been in power- but there is a problem of people just not getting to the doctor when they should- going instead to Emergency at the hospital when things get desperate. I have to survive often on $100 a week for food, including Ringo- $18 is a real whack out of that.


Maryanne is sometimes charged the gap and she is entirely dependent on her government pension to live off. And when she is charged it would be much more than $18. Most of the doctors bulk-bill her so she doesn't need to pay anything but not all of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Somewhere in the indian ocean , laid in a hammock knitting and a wool shop nearby , and someone to do all the cooking ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne is sometimes charged the gap and she is entirely dependent on her government pension to live off. And when she is charged it would be much more than $18. Most of the doctors bulk-bill her so she doesn't need to pay anything but not all of them.


Well I guess that is mostly good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is very cute sonja - anxious to see it done and stuffed. --- sam


Here is what it looks like so far , have all the bits knitted now just need to stuff the little robin so it should be finished tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> And I don't think they should charge for parking in a hospital car park. Sometimes if you have an out patient appointment you can never be sure how long you will be and if you're visiting someone who is in hospital for any length of time it can cost a fortune.


The parking fees in the cities are crazy & you have to drive round & round hoping for a spot


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nor here although it is paid for through taxes.


Yes, paid through our taxes but I'm glad we have the service we have. At least if a family member get s sick you don't have to worry about being bankrupted


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

then why do you keep marrying us. we could probably live without the grief. --- sam


Poledra65 said:


> You've got that right! :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what it looks like so far , have all the bits knitted now just need to stuff the little robin so it should be finished tomorrow


He is great (It?)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> then why do you keep marrying us. we could probably live without the grief. --- sam


Love is blind after all!????❤


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what it looks like so far , have all the bits knitted now just need to stuff the little robin so it should be finished tomorrow


Darling!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Reading the sorrows of some of our friends makes my problems seem so small. Prayers and comfort to those who mourn. I am sorry for your losses. I also hope those who are ill will soon starting feeling well.
> My problems are a long story but will get directly to the punch line. My wallet was stolen this afternoon and the person has tried to use $2000 on my debit cards. Also stolen were my driver's license, Military ID card, Etc. They have all my life information. My wonderful daughter-in-love cancelled all the debit cards. I will report it to the police tomorrow morning. I am very upset about it.
> I have spent most of the day running around trying to get things set up for DH to change nursing homes. The one he is in doesn't have a military contract so they are charging me about $5000 a month. We have found one with a military contract and it will be much better financially for us. The big problem is that it is almost an hour away. I feel quite sure that I willl have to sell our home and move into an apartment. Such is life.
> No time for knitting or sewing today and the week-end doesn't look good either. Oh well...
> ...


Oh dear!!!! That's awful! Your wallet being stolen is no small thing. 
I'm glad you found a place that is better financially for you, but I'm so sorry that it's so far from home, I really pray that things work out that you can keep your home, but if that is not what is, I hope you find a lovely place. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what it looks like so far , have all the bits knitted now just need to stuff the little robin so it should be finished tomorrow


That is so cute & cheery!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen has been modelling with the fondant now for about 14 years- judging by DGD's age- I am fairly certain she was quite young when the tradition started- I am quite blown away by what she creates. I did take a class in molding roses and other flowers out of an icing sugar paste in the 1980's or early 1990's, but have never attempted the complex ideas that she comes up with.
> I will mention to DGS that he has Birthday Wishes from Yorkshire. Thanks!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR DGS!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR DGS!!!!


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think every state has its rival; I know Iowa and Minnesota have some funny quips back and forth; some are pretty nasty.


LOL! Too true.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what it looks like so far , have all the bits knitted now just need to stuff the little robin so it should be finished tomorrow


That is looking lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I was shocked to see usual cost of seeing Dr. was $18. Thank heaven I have health insurance and Medicare as the usual cost for seeing either my GE Dr., Dr. Iresha or my knee Dr. is $300!


 :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize you had to pay to see some doctors. Here there's no cost


Over here we have bulk billing GP's that only charge the schedule fee (which is all claimable through medicare) and we have some GP's who charge over that recommended fee... around $60 - $75 and then the schedule fee (I think is around $35 can be claimed back through medicare) . Majority (not all though) of GP's here will "bulk bill" if you have a pension or health care card through the government.

Then Specialists here are around $200 to $ 300 per visit with some of it claimable through Private Health cover if you have it. Otherwise you go on waiting lists through the public system to see specialists in outpatients at hospital. Which are at no charge.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> thank goodness for our free Nhs , not perfect but then what is , Think I am lucky were I live as I can get same day appointments to see Gp and hospital appointments have been pretty quick too , they always say when the results should be back and to call if not heard anything by then , only thing i can grumble about , well 2 actually 1 is hospital food yuk and 2 is I dont think they should charge people who cannot move from the bed for the Tv service


Yes I agree with you on the tv... its the same here more or less. In our public hospitals you have to pay a daily fee for use of tv, but if you have private health cover and use private hospitals then tv is included.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: When I was in hospital we paid about $5 for the telly, per night, which is a lot in my opinion, and equally the food was far from brilliant. Far too much sugar.


I think our public hospital tv is about $54 per week. And the food is not good at all, it is made off site and brought over and heated but it is very very bland. The cafeteria though does have a good variety but of course you have to pay for it but at least it is a lot nicer food.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what it looks like so far , have all the bits knitted now just need to stuff the little robin so it should be finished tomorrow


It's adorable! Looking foreward to seeing all the bits added.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think our public hospital tv is about $54 per week. And the food is not good at all, it is made off site and brought over and heated but it is very very bland. The cafeteria though does have a good variety but of course you have to pay for it but at least it is a lot nicer food.


I paid for one day only! (at that price) - We had no cafeteria option, unless we walked through to the Clinics- quite a hike, and they were shut all weekend anyway.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So many variables, all the local doctors are charging about that much. Plus few will accept appointments, they have 'walk in' Clinics and sometimes I have been sitting waiting for two to three hours to be seen.


My doctor's office has a walk in clinic but the strangest part is that you need an appointment to walk in. How odd is that!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: When I was in hospital we paid about $5 for the telly, per night, which is a lot in my opinion, and equally the food was far from brilliant. Far too much sugar.


I believe we pay the same for a telly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> And I don't think they should charge for parking in a hospital car park. Sometimes if you have an out patient appointment you can never be sure how long you will be and if you're visiting someone who is in hospital for any length of time it can cost a fortune.


When I was going to Toronto for my appointments, it cost me $24 to park. We also have to pay to park in the doctor's lot but it's only $3 but it does add up over time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Had a good visit to foot doc. Turns out my flat feet have finally gotten stressed and I suffer from plantar fasciitis because of it. So I got some orthotics for my shoes and prescription for anti inflammatory and gabapentin. He said we will discuss bunion removal at a later date. This visit cost me a total of $110---$45 for specialist and 65 for the inserts---ouch.
> 
> Have the 3 grands spending the night. Hope my DD2 can get a little rest before heading to work tomorrow. She has bronchitis.


I hope the orthotics help. You got away lucky to only pay $65 for them. Mine cost $300 and the reason I need them is because one leg is shorter than the other - due to miscalculation during hip replacement.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what it looks like so far , have all the bits knitted now just need to stuff the little robin so it should be finished tomorrow


Good job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My doctor's office has a walk in clinic but the strangest part is that you need an appointment to walk in. How odd is that!


Very, to my way of thinking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I believe we pay the same for a telly.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I paid for one day only! (at that price) - We had no cafeteria option, unless we walked through to the Clinics- quite a hike, and they were shut all weekend anyway.


 :sm25:


----------

